# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Assamiehen junabongaukset

## Assamies

Lomapassi tuli käytettyä. 3 uutta ja entuudestaan outoa reittiä tuli käytyä. Destinaatioitten detaljit tuli bongattua myöskin, ainoastaan yhden yhteyden (Tpe-Ri) IC jäi bongaamatta kunnolla.

Päämäärät/junareitit:
1. Hanko (VR:n *Ison Kirjan* reitti n:ro 2)
2: Orivesi keskusta-Juupajoki-Vilppula (Tpe-Hpk: reitti 11)
3. Kotka (reitti 12)

----------


## Assamies

Vaihdot:
Hankoon mennessä vaihdot: (Ol-) Hki ja Kr. Hnk aikaa n. 1h 15min. Takaisin samaa reittiä. Vaihto Hki-Tpe, johon IC2-yhteydellä. Myös Tku-yhteys (Kr) ollut IC2.

Tpe lähtö Dm12-kiskoautolla, kuten myös Hnk. Destinaatio Hpm via Klo (Kolho).

Jatko Sk Vaasan henkilöjunalla, nykyisin nimitys taajamajuna. Konduktööri kummeksui junapassin leimaa (27.08.). Matka oli alkanut juuri jälkeen puolenyön Kemijärven yöpikajunassa, ja päivä oli oli vaihtunut lähtöön mennessä. Leimaamisajankohta ollut ehdottomasti 28.08. puolella.

Sk saapui IC-juna 23min. myöhästyneenä. Tuloaika viivästyi 20min. I matkapäivän saldona 1707 kiskokilometriä eli junakilometriä ajassa 23h 40min...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Reitti 12, destinaatio Kta: meno 3:lla vaihdolla, ja paluu 5:lla vaihdolla. Vaihtoasemien määrät siis, menossa 2 ja paluussa 4. Tpe-Ri yhteyttä ei saatu ylösotettua, vaununa leikkivaunu. Ri-Kta, koko matkan ajan vaihdoitta: Sm1, vaununa Eio-6228.

Vaihdot, meno: Tpe ja Ri.
Vaihdot, paluu: Kv(http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kv), Lh, Ri, Tpe.

Viimeinen matkaosuus avasi III matkapäivän sekä päätti Lomapassin. Kl. 01.15 yöpikajuna Roi:hin, jäätiin Ol.

Olisi ollut optio käydä esim. Yv kautta Ilm, ja edelleen Kaj -josta Ol. Sinnekin vievät tsekkiläiset Dm12-kiskobussit. Kiskokilometrejä olisi kertynyt 554.

----------


## Assamies

NB: -Tähän laitellaan sitten paremmalla aikaa matkan yksityiskohtaisemmat detaljitiedot näkyviin: junavaunujen n:rot, veturimallit ja -n:rot, vaunujen valmistustiedot (valmistaja, vuosiluku)...

----------


## Assamies

Uusi junapysäkki: 1.10 ke, alkaa liikennöinti rautateitten pysähdyspaikalta nimeltä *Tornio Itäinen.* Tavoitteenani on käydä ainakin kerran matkustamassa tuosta liittymästä. Helpoimmiten tämä käynee to, pe taikka la, n. klo 21:00 aikoihin.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornion_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Bongausdetaljit: lisään yleensä junalipun etupuolelle (näin kyllä, mikäli kyseessä ns. konduktöörinlippu) -taikka ostokuittiin seuraavat tiedot:
- veturin tyyppi
- veturin numero
- vaunun valmistuksen vuosiluku
- vaunun valmistusnumero, mistä ilmenee myöskin vaunutyyppi
- vaunun valmistanut konepaja
 :Cool: 
Nämä siis, silloin kun matkustan junalla!  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

YLE:n Priima-ohjelmassa kuljettiin "pätkän verran matkaa" Kolarin pikajunan kyydissä. Koska reitti sivuuttaa Tornion kaupungin, kutsun sitä myöskin *Tornion pikajunana*.  :Smile:  :Cool: 

Itse asiassa ohjelmakohdassa taidettiin kulkea Kolarista aina Helsinkiin saakka. Pidin ohjelmaosuutta mainiona.  :Razz:

----------


## Assamies

Ma, 22.9.: P801 Kouvolasta, veturinaan Sr1 nro 3032 ja konduktöörinvaununa Efit 23538. Myöskin ex. I lk. vaunu Ei 27002 junarungossa mukana. Kaikkiaan viitisen vaunua, joita ei kaikkia *tsekattu*. Bongaus/ylöskirjaus tapahtunut Ol. r.as. -jossa aikataulun mukainen pidempi pysähdys. Juna jatkoi edelleen Kemiin sekä pääteasemalleen Rovaniemelle (oletus).

Eilen, ma 29.9.: H410 Rovaniemeltä Kokkolaan. Bongaustapahtuma Ol r.as. (nyk. Oul). Veturina Sr2 nro 3209. Kond.v:nu: Efiti 23654. Junarungossa neljä vaunua, joita ei muita huomioitu.

----------


## Assamies

Muudan huvittavampi huomio:
Tornion rautatieasemalla harrastetaan vielä tietääkseni lipunmyyntiä... Juna-aseman kauttahan ei olla liikennöity vuoden 1988 jälkeen. Vielä keväällä -04, muttei enää keväällä -05 kulkivat Kolarin yöpikajunat junapysäkin Tornio Pohjoinen kautta.

Nykyinen rautatiepysäkki on siis Tornio Itäinen.

Tornion r.as:n lyhenne oli _Tor._ Tarkoittaa myöskin viikinkien ukkosenjumalaa... :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

eilen, pe 3.10:
*Maitojuna* H210 (ex. H410) Km-Ol (Kem-Oul).
Vet. Sr2 nro: 3204. Vaunuletkassa (junarungossa) 4 v:nua.
Matkasin vaunussa: Ein23223, rak.vm-82.

Juna saapui Kem r.as., n. 5min. myöhästyneenä. Juna lähti Ol r.as. aikataulun mukaisesti, klo 19:05. Veturinkuljettajan vaihto, Ol (Oul).

"Maitojuna" = juna vailla ravintolavaunua...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Kokkolan *maitojuna* H410 eilen su 19.10.-08:
Eilen Rovaniemeltä aikataulunsa mukaisesti saapuneessa taajamajunassa oli yllättävän paljon vaunuja: kaikkiaan sinisiä päivävaunuja oli peräti 7 kpl.

Veturina Sr2, nro 3237. Eli suhteellisen "tuore tapaus"...  :Wink: 

Konduktöörinvaununa Efiti 23655. Muitten vaunujen speksejä ei otettu talteen. Aika tosin olisi sallinut senkin, pysähdysaikaa Ol (Oul) olisi ollut riittämiin, sitä kertyi suunnilleen 5 min. 3 sinistä päivävaunua jäi asemalle. Myöskin kuljettajan vaihto Ol.

----------


## Assamies

Toinen aiempi bongaus samasta junasta (H410).
Joissain yhteyksissä on myös junatunnus H210 mainittu. Aiempana tunnus oli ollut P602 (ROI-KOK).

Veturina Sr2, 3209. Kond.v:nuna, Efiti 23654. Bongauspäivää ei pystytä selvittämään merkinnöistä enää. Se on voinut kuitenkin olla ma 29.9.-08. Tapahtumapaikka Ol r.as. Vaunuyhdistelmä tavanmukaiset 4-5 v:nua.

----------


## Assamies

Matkasuunnitelma (alustavasti).
 Ti klo 23.55 Kemijärven yöjunalla H:kiin päärautatieasemalle. Saap. aika n. 08.30 aikoihin. Varasuunnitelmana saapua ensimmäisellä aamun Pendolinolla. Itse käyttäisin mielelläni termiä "S-juna". Mutta sehän onkin yksi Karjaan/Kirkkonummen (mutta ainakin Espooseen nyt kuitenkin enivei...) suuntaan kulkevista paikallisjunista... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Rolling Eyes:  :Confused: 
 
 Tulo Tornion (Kolari) yöpikajunalla. Aikataulu selvittämättä vielä. Tässä yhteydessä tämäkin olisi helppoa tehdä. Määräasemana oli tällöin Tornio Itäinen. Varasuunnitelmana tulla Roi:n myöhemmällä yöpikajunalla, sekä jäädä jo Ol pois kyydistä... ***raaps raaps***

Pitää vielä tsekata se, kumpi lähtee Hesasta aiemmin, Kolarin vaiko Kemijärven yöpikajuna...  :Confused:  *-Assamies-*

----------


## Assamies

P 273 OL-KM eli Oul-Kem: klo 07.55-09.10. Vet: Sr1 n:ro 3104. *Lipunkirjoitusv:nu*: Efit 23550 (eli en istunut lippuun merkityllä paikalla), vm-85. Todellinen v:nu oli Eipt 27381, vm-04. Samassa v:nussa oli muutoin varsin hemaisevia nuorehkoja naismatkustajia. He jäivät Kemiin, olletikin osa opiskeluihin liittyvistä syistä johtuen.

Kuljin junan päästä päähän, eli kaikki makuuv:nut lävitse -jotta saisin bongattua vet. speksit. Muutoin menetellen tämä ei olisi ollut mitenkään mahdollista. 

Junalle tulo: citybussi C. En bongannut speksejä tuosta ollenkaan...

----------


## Assamies

Tänä aamuna (ke, 25.2.-09) noin siinä klo 09.50, taikka paria-kolmea min. sitä ennen -tuli aamujuna oletettavasti Kajaanista. Sitä veti Sr2-sarjan veturi n:ro 3221. Kaikki vaunut olivat sinisiä päivävaunuja.

Tummanruskeat puuvaunut eivät varmaankaan ole liikenteessä sitten vv.-75 aikojen jälkeen liiemmälti olleetkaan...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

Edempänä Koskenniskan taikka Intiön suunnassa pohjoiseen odotteli *sähörysä (sähköryBä) eli kaalihäkki Sr1, sarjanumeroltaan 3102 -eli ilmeisestikin uudempaa sarjaa...

Yleensähän itäradan eli Savo-Kainuu radan junat ovat, ainakin omien havaintojeni perusteella, käyttäneet lähes yksinomaan Sr1-sarjan venäläisvalmisteista vetokalustoa.  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEP70

> Tummanruskeat puuvaunut eivät varmaankaan ole liikenteessä sitten vv.-75 aikojen jälkeen liiemmälti olleetkaan...


Mistähän vaunuista oikein puhut? Puukoriset henkilövaunut jäivät pois kaupallisista henkilöjunista 1990-luvun alussa ja senkin jälkeen Eims- ja Em-vaunuja on nähty sotilasjunissa.

Ruskeat tavaravaunut (esim. Gbl, Gblk, Gbly) ovat olleet käytössä vielä 2000-luvullakin ja Gbly-vaunuja käsittääkseni liikkuu edelleen.

----------


## Assamies

-Puukoriset henkilövaunut, jotka myöskin huopakattoisia...
Valmistussarjaa en muista; näitä kuitenkin näkee paljolti mm. ratapihoilla sekä tätäkin enemmissä määrin Haapamäen varikolla vieläkin. Haapamäellä piti oleman myöskin moottorikiitojuna "Rekolan Resla" eli "Porkkana"...  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

_-"Jumbot ja muut"..._

Juna-asemilla näkee usein etenkin "Jumboja" eli sarjan Tk3-höyryvetureita. Näitä käytettiin siirtotehtävissä sekä varmaankin kevyemmissä tavarajunissa lyhyillä reiteillä. Tämä siis vain ihan pelkkää arvuuttelua tämä...

Oulun rautatieasemalla ei enää höyryveturia ole. Se poistettiin vuosia sitten, varmaankin joskus 00-luvun taitteessa. Veturi oli kärsinyt ilkivallasta aikamoisesti. Höyryveturi oli iso, mutten enää voi sen mallia muistaa. Sijainti oli poliisi- ja oikeustalon liepeillä, heti radanrakentajien muistomerkin vieressä. Muistomerkki on lyhykäinen, kivinen silta muodoltaan.

Voisiko ehkä olla varteenotettava ajatus; siirtää joku vanha höyrypuhkuttaja wanhan autonkuljetusvaunun kaveriksi "0"-raiteelle. Se on lyhyt pätkä aseman puolella ja ennen 1-raidetta. Suora näköyhteys on osittain uudehkosta liikenteenohjauskeskuksesta. Kameravalvonta voisi turvata tuon *komistuksen* ehyenä säilymisen...

----------


## TEP70

> Oulun rautatieasemalla ei enää höyryveturia ole. Se poistettiin vuosia sitten, varmaankin joskus 00-luvun taitteessa. Veturi oli kärsinyt ilkivallasta aikamoisesti. Höyryveturi oli iso, mutten enää voi sen mallia muistaa. Sijainti oli poliisi- ja oikeustalon liepeillä, heti radanrakentajien muistomerkin vieressä.


Tämä veturihan oli Hv3 995 ja se on nykyään Suolahdessa Höyryraide Oy:llä kunnostettavana ajokuntoiseksi.

Tämä ketju sisältää ajoittain sen verran käsitysvapaata tajunnanvirtaa, ettei oikein pysy mukana.

----------


## JSL

Tk3=Pikku-Jumbo, Jumbo on ihan eri veturi.




> Tämä ketju sisältää ajoittain sen verran käsitysvapaata tajunnanvirtaa, ettei oikein pysy mukana.


Anteeksi jos olen töykeä, mutta olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Assamies kärsii Aspergerin oireyhtymästä? 
Minusta viestien asia selviää kyllä, kun ne lukee pari kertaa läpi ajatuksella ja asia tulee kuitenkin sanottua.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Tummanruskeat puuvaunut eivät varmaankaan ole liikenteessä sitten vv.-75 aikojen jälkeen liiemmälti olleetkaan...


Vuos on '85, kauan on aikaa siis - muttei niin kauaa kuin vuodesta seittenviis!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tässä kun näyttää olevan aiheiltaan Ouluun liittyvä ketju, niin ihmettelen, miksi Kolarin junien veturit vaihdetaan (sähkö/diesel) Oulussa eikä Kemissä?

----------


## GT8N

Siksi koska VR on päättänyt, että niin "kannattaa" tehdä. Sopii nääs hyvin nykyiseen vihreään imagoon.  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Siksi koska VR on päättänyt, että niin "kannattaa" tehdä. Sopii nääs hyvin nykyiseen vihreään imagoon.


Vaikka VR:lle vinoilu on rautatieaiheisten nettifoorumeiden maantapa, rohkenen heittäytyä vakavaksi, ja arvella, että kannattamattomampaa olisi ajella niitä vetureita Oulun ja Kemin väliä ilman vaunuja, jotta ne voitaisiin päittäin vaihtaa Kemissä. Oulu on astetta suurempi liikennevirtojen hubi, joten kalustofasiliteetit "kannattaa" olla siellä.

----------


## GT8N

Minä taas uskon, että Kemissä voisi hyvinkin pitää Kolarin liikenteessäkin käytettäviä vetureita. Kyllähän niitä varmasti voi pyörittää tavaraliikenteessäkin niin, ettei niitä nyt aina tarvitsisi ajeluttaa tyhjinä. (Se on sitten eri asia, kuinka paljon on nytkin "tuhia" veturisiirtoja).

----------


## paltsu

> Tänä aamuna (ke, 25.2.-09) noin siinä klo 09.50, taikka paria-kolmea min. sitä ennen -tuli aamujuna oletettavasti Kajaanista. Sitä veti Sr2-sarjan veturi n:ro 3221. Kaikki vaunut olivat sinisiä päivävaunuja.
> 
> Tummanruskeat puuvaunut eivät varmaankaan ole liikenteessä sitten vv.-75 aikojen jälkeen liiemmälti olleetkaan...  
> 
> Edempänä Koskenniskan taikka Intiön suunnassa pohjoiseen odotteli *sähörysä (sähköryBä) eli kaalihäkki Sr1, sarjanumeroltaan 3102 -eli ilmeisestikin uudempaa sarjaa...
> 
> Yleensähän itäradan eli Savo-Kainuu radan junat ovat, ainakin omien havaintojeni perusteella, käyttäneet lähes yksinomaan Sr1-sarjan venäläisvalmisteista vetokalustoa.


Ei tämä juna ole tullut Kajaanista vaan Kokkolan suunnasta, joskin hieman myöhässä tai sitten sinulla on kello tunnin väärässä. Taajamajuna 403 ajetaan melko usein Sr2:lla, tosin joskus voipi olla myös Sr1:llä. Taajamajuna 403:lla saapumisaika Ouluun 8:50. Kello 9:50 starttaa sitten IC50 kohti Helsinkiä.

----------


## Assamies

-Eilen i.p.: Dm12 Ol/Oul. r.as.:En muista enää n:roa, joskin olen sen ylös pannut. Sivussa kyltit Iisalmi (Idensalmi) - Ylivieska. Sisältä tuli kaksi VR:n kuoseissa kulkenutta kaveria, ja jututin heitä jonkin tovin, en kovin pitkään kuitenkaan. 
N:ro saattoi olla 4612, mutta se tieto varmistettava... Dm12:than ovat tsekkiläisvalmisteisia vehkeitä, bongasin tehtaan *spexit* ylös myös nekin.

Kiskobussi oli ollut tunnukseltaan n:ro 4415. Teksti (valmistajan laatta) kyljessä: "CKD Vagonka, Ostrava". Bongausajankohta: ke 25.3.-09, klo 16.42. Paikkana Oulun rautatieasema, laituri 1.
Dm12:n lempinimiä en muista, kaitpa niitäkin varmaankin jokunen löytyy...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

> Tk3=Pikku-Jumbo, Jumbo on ihan eri veturi.
> 
> 
> Anteeksi jos olen töykeä, mutta olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Assamies kärsii Aspergerin oireyhtymästä? 
> Minusta viestien asia selviää kyllä, kun ne lukee pari kertaa läpi ajatuksella ja asia tulee kuitenkin sanottua.


Kyllä, näin on asianlaita; dg F84.5: Aspergerin oireyhtymä...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ultrix

> Sisältä tuli kaksi VR:n kuoseissa kulkenutta kaveria, ja jututin heitä jonkin tovin, en kovin pitkään kuitenkaan.


Tämänhän voisi ymmärtää niinkin, että kaverit olivat ns. "kuoseissa", eli puhalluttamista vailla entisiä VR:n työntekijöitä!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Toive yöjuniin liittyen VR:lle:
Kainuun eli Savon radan yöjunapari takaisin!
Jos ensi eli tulevana kesänä haluaisi kulkea Karjalaan junalla, helpottuisi Lomapassin käyttö tuntuvasti. Muutoin on melkoisen hankalaa suunnitella päivän kestäviä matkoja Oulusta käsin, esim. Savonlinnaan, Joensuuhun, Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle.

Ennen yöjuna lähti Oulusta noin klo 20.10 ja oli perillä aamu-yhdeksän jälkeen Helsingissä. Näin muistelen. Valitettavasti en ehtinyt käyttää tuota yhteyttä, sillä ei ollut tarvetta silloin matkanteolla P81-P82 junille. Muistaakseni se oli junaparin tunnus, mikä saattoi muuttuakin aivan yhteyden loppuvaiheissa.

Junayhteys Vuokattiin olisi myös toivottava, se jatkaisi Savo-Kainuun radalla Kajaanista Nurmekseen ja Lieksaan.

Itse olen kokenut yli 300km yhteyden linja-autossa istuen uuvuttavina. Matka-ajaksi muodostuisi olisi noin 4 tuntia. Tällaisia matkallisia *maksimi-yhteyksiä* olivat tuolloin esim. Oulu-Rovaniemi, Oulu-Vaasa ja Oulu-Jyväskylä.

Tämän määrän ylittävän matkan taikka matka-ajan kulkisin mieluiten junalla. Siinä on se ero, että junalla matkustaessa pystyy liikkumaan paremmin paikaltaan. Ravintolavaunu on myöskin merkittävä yksittäistekijä.

----------


## Assamies

> Tässä kun näyttää olevan aiheiltaan Ouluun liittyvä ketju, niin ihmettelen, miksi Kolarin junien veturit vaihdetaan (sähkö/diesel) Oulussa eikä Kemissä?


Luulisin, että yksi suuri syy olisi siinä että: kuljettaja vaihtuu. Mahdollisesti työrupeama muodostuisi sillä järjestelyllä sopivan mittaiseksi.

En tiedä esim. VR:n varikko- ja muiden vaihtoveturi-päivystyksien järjestelyistä. Pitäisi kai varmaan liittyä jo lopultakin PorHa:n jäsenyyteen. Silloin tietäisi paremmin ja olisi enemmän *perilllä* VR:n liikennekaavioista ja muista vastaavista järjestelyistä.

----------


## Assamies

P270 Kem-Oul viime pe:
Tulin Kolarin yöpikajuna P270:lla viime viikon pe (24.4.) Kemistä Ouluun.
Vetureina parivedolla toimineet (en tiedä voiko toista veturia "lepuuttaa"...) Dr16 - Iso Vaaleet: 2811 sekä 2806.

Matkustin vaunussa 40, joka oli konduktöörinvaunu Efit. N:ro oli joko 23556 taikka 23566, otin sen ylös mutten enää muista. Alunperin olin kirjannut kuitenkin väärin yhden n:ron jonka tarkistin.

Oulussa eteen vaihdettiin *yllättävästi* Sr2. Numerotiedon otin talteen, mutta se ei ole käytössä tällä hetkellä. Saattoi olla joko 3233 taikka 3223.

Kemin VR-junamaatilla otin matkalippua tulostaessa talteen kuitin, johonka kirjasin ylös tapahtumatiedot. IC-juna Helsingistä Rovaniemelle saapui Kemiin ennen P270:n tuloa. Juna lähti suunnilleen aikataulunsa mukaisesti, n.klo 21.50.
Tarkkaa tuloaikaa en katsonut enää asemalla Oulussa, joka hieman jälkeen klo 23:n. (Yleensä pikajunilla kestää 108km matka Kemistä Ouluuun - taikka päinvastoin, n. luokkaa 1t 10-15min.)

Asemalla oli pari junakohtaamista, IC-juna Helsingistä saapui sekä Savonradan iltajuna Kajaanista. Näitä ei taltioitu. Idästä tulleen pikajunan keulilla oli Sr1.

----------


## Assamies

-ja P270:n oikea rivi on seuraava...
Veturit Kli-Oul: 2x Dr16, n:rot 2806 ja 2811
Oulun vaihtoveturi (Oul-Hki): Sr2, n:ro 3233
Kond.vnu: Efit 23556
Matka-aika: pe 24.4.2009, klo 21.50-23.02
*tiedot tarkistettu muistiinpanoista, muistiinpanot tehty matkan aikana sekä veturinvaihdon kestäessä*

----------


## Assamies

Toissa reissullahan Kemistä Ouluun, oli Kemin r.as. vastassa ambulanssi eli LP-KS:n hoitoyksikkö. Ilmeisesti ennen Kemin asemaa, oli junassa ollut matkustaja saanut sairaskohtauksen. Tällainen siis oma arveluni, mitään tarkempia faktatietoja ei luonnollisestikaan ole voinut olla käytettävissä.

Viime kesänä sai samassa IC-junan vaunussa ollut mies epileptisen sairaskohtauksen ennen Espoota. Apua järjestettiin Pasilan juna-asemalle. Potilas oli silloin jo kuitenkin toipumaan päin ja hyvin orientoitunut paikkaan ja ympäristöön nähden.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> oli Kemin r.as. vastassa ambulanssi


Jokunen vuosi sitten Oulusta Helsinkiin mennessä Parkanon jälkeen junassa kuulutettiin, löytyisikö lääkäriä tai vastaavaa. Juna teki ylimääräisen pysähdyksen Ylöjärvellä, jossa oli ambulanssi vastassa. Kuinkahan tavallista sairauskohtaukset ovat junissa? Voisi kuvitella, että matkustaminen on stressaavampaa kuin kotona pysyminen, joten se lisää todennäköisyyttä. Toisaalta jo ennestään sairaat ehkä välttävät matkustamista.

----------


## Assamies

P266, Kem-Oul. Matkustin muistaakseni 6.5.
Matkalippu on vieläkin tallella. Tallessa ovat myöskin *junaspexit*.
Juna saapuu ja lähtee entistä aikaisemmin (Kemi) - jo n. klo 19:35.

Koska keskustelua ei voi enää jälkikäteen editoida, pitää tehdä siihen oma erillinen juttunsa. Siihen yhteyteen laitetaan myöskin junatiedot. Veturi oli kuitenkin Sr1, n:ro 3013. Konduktöörinvaunussa matkustin.

Sattui semmoinen hassunhauska kömmähdys, että perittiin junassa 1,20 korkeampi hinta. Ihmettelin, kunnes lipun osoitetekstistä selvisi: "Kemi-Rovaniemi". Junalipunkin väri oli vaihtunut vihreään aivan viime aikoina.

Konnari huomasi piankin erehdyksensä ja kävi kirjoittamassa uuden lipun. Jolloin sain tietenkin myös *ylimääräiset* takaisin. Luovutin edellisen lippuni *takaisinostona* - siinähän oli virheelliset matkustustiedot.

Junalippu välille Km-Ol maksaa Junamaatilla 15,70. Junassa ostettuna, taikka lipunmyynnin auki ollessa hinta on 16,20. (Jos junan lähtiessä on lipunmyynti avoinna, maksaa junassa ostettu lippu 3 korotettuna, normaalista junalipun hinnasta). Näiden hintojen junatyyppinä on pikajuna.

Kaikkein halvin matkustustapa on mennä H-junalla (-mikäli ei alennuskampanjoita menossa millään joukkoliikenteen muodoista).
Taajamajunan junalippu on merkittävästi pikajunaa edullisempi. Vastaavasti IC-juna on himpun verran pikajunayhteyttä kalliimpi. Monelle varmaan nämä itsestäänselviä asioita, olettamani mukaan.

Joskus on mennyt sellaisia linja-auton pikavuoroja Oulusta pohjoisen suuntaan, joissa matkalippu on ollut tarjouksessa. Ainakin Kutilan Liikenteellä on ollut *tarjousvuoroja* käytössä joskus vuosia sitten. Jollakin toisella linjayhtiöllä on ollut myöskin alennettuja lippujen hintoja jonkin aikaa sitten (noin parisen-kolmisen vuotta ajassa taaksepäin).

----------


## Assamies

P274 18.5.09, klo (saap.: 22.30) 22.34-23.45 Kem-Oul {Km-Ol}

Vet.: Sr1, 3024
Kond.v:nu: Efit 23520, vm-80
oma v:nu: Eipt 27371, vm-04

Juna oli aikataulunsa mukaisesti ja veturinkuljettajan vaihto Oul.

Ravintolavaunuihin tullut näemmä hiukka edullisempi linja; olisin ottanut uuniperunaa - mutta siihen ei ollut täytteitä.

Denniksen pizzapalalla ei kylläkään nälkä kovin kauaksi kaikkoa.
On ilmeisesti jo tullut takaisin wanha junasuosikki: kirjolohikeitto.
Hernekeitto ei tainnut kovin kummoisesti menestyäkään junaruokana.

Avecra näköjään on profiloitunut kahteen segmenttiin: Kultainen Kulkuri sekä *rahvaanomaisempi* Raileri. 70-lukuun menevä nostalgismi puree kaiketikin.

Ehkä on vähän yllättävää, että nykyään junaraflassa pyörivät oluen ja siiderit hintalukemat melkein samoissa kantimissa. Junatuopin hintaa nostettiin vasta 30snt. ( 4,80 --> 5,10 )

----------


## Assamies

Lippu: P266, Kem-Oul (Km-Ol)
pvm: 6.5.2009
matka-aika: klo 19.39-20.58

Vet. Sr1, n:ro 3013
V:nu Eipt 27382, rak.vm:-04

Lippu painettu *uudelle vihreälle pohjalle*, ja junalipun hintana tuolloin 16,20, eli 50snt enemmän kuin ennen junan lähtöä Junamaatilla ostettu junalippu. Yhteystyyppi pikajuna.

----------


## Assamies

Kemi-Oulu, Pe 05.06.2009: P210
Vet: Sr2, No.3211
V:nu: Efiti No.23659, Turun konepaja vm-93
---
Sama yhteysväli (Km-Ol/Kem-Oul), P266
Pe 29.05.2009, klo 19.39-20.58:
Vet: Sr1, No.3091
V:nu: Efit No.23551, vm-85

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Lippu painettu *uudelle vihreälle pohjalle*, ja junalipun hintana tuolloin 16,20, eli 50snt enemmän kuin ennen junan lähtöä Junamaatilla ostettu junalippu.


Tämä havainto on täysin myyntiohjeen mukainen. Junamaatista ostettu lippu on 50 senttiä edullisempi kuin lipunmyynnistä tai konduktööriltä ostettu lippu. Mikäli lipunmyynti asemalla on junan lähtöhetkellä avoinna maksaa junasta ostettu lippu 3 euroa (Pendolinossa 6 euroa) enemmän kuin lipputoimistosta ostettu. Hinnoittelulla pyritään opastamaan asiakkaita ostamaan lippu etukäteen ja mahdollisuuksien mukaan myös itsepalveluna.

----------


## Assamies

Junarieskaa tuli syötyä:
P874 Kjä-Hki
Ke 17.6.-09 kulkeva juna piti ohjattaman kulkemaan Savonrataa.
Siitä en tiedä sen enempiä, mutta matkaspexini tässä:
Sr1, nro 3093, oma vaunu Ein 23174, ja sellainenkin hienous kuin Fots 27911. Liekö konnarinvaunu tuo, kun olen niitä ylös ruukannut talletella. Ravintolavaunut tainnee kulkea eri "titteleillä"... Kon. v:t olleet yleensä Efit ja Efiti...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen klo 19.39-20.58 P866 (Roi-Hki):
Vet. I-sarjan Sr1, n:o 3069.
Kon.v.: Efit23525, valm.v. -80. *Oma vaunu*: Ein 23240, valm.v.-83.

Ajoväli eli oma reitti: taas jälleen kerran,
Km-Ol (VR:n käyttämä vanha ilmaus/lyhenne).
 

Veturinkuljettajan vaihto (v.k.v.) Ol: vaihtokuski saapui, Dv12 n:o 2659. Sr1:stä laskeutunut kuljettaja jatkoi edelleen *paljaalla* veturilla Nokelan varikolle (oletus). Dv12 tuli 2-raiteelle, kun P866 käytti 3-raidetta. Näin ollen 1-raide jäi vielä vapaaksi (Oulussa ei muita raiteita käytetä matkustajaliikenteeseen).

----------


## Assamies

Junatuoppi kallistunut: uusi hinta on nyt 5,20. Iso siideri maksaa edelleen vielä 5,50 (Upcider päärynä).

----------


## Assamies

1.7.-09 P866, Ol-Km (Oul-Kem)
-standardinmukaiseen aikatauluun (Ol), juna lähti Km parisen min. myöhästyneenä - en saanut kuskinvaihtoa noteerattua...

Sr1, n:ro 3075
Ein 23240, rak.vm: -83

Junakohtaus Hp (ei VR:n vir. lyh.) -eli Haukipudas, siellä tuli vastaan ilta-IC Roihin.

----------


## ultrix

> Junakohtaus Hp (ei VR:n vir. lyh.) -eli Haukipudas, siellä tuli vastaan ilta-IC Roihin.


Kannattaisko käyttää siis mieluummin Hd:tä, mikä on VR:n vir. lyh. ko. lp:lle? Hp on Humppila.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, taitaa olla Haupinkuttaan Polliisilaitos, joka käyttää autojensa tunnuksina tuota "HP":ta. Haukiputaan rautatieaseman rakennuksessa on muutoin koristeluina Daavidin tähdet, sen syytä en tiedä. Ne näkyvät nimikyltin molemminpuolisina.

=> Haukiputaan rautatieasema: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haukiputaan_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Eilen, P866 (Ma 13.7.09):Juna lähti Kemistä aivan aikataulussaan -eli aikataulun mukaisesti.
Junakohtaus IC:n kanssa Hd. IC:n veturina Sr2 n:ro 3246. 
Erityishavaintona: vaunun Ein 23240 junavessan tyhjennysluukku -taikka sen pedaali ei toiminut kunnolla, vaan se jumittui ala-asentoon. 
Olin ostanut Kemin r.as. Junamaatilta lipun paikkatietoineen. Yleensähän kyselyä tehdessä, kun siirtyy lipunostoon: niin automaattisesti kone tarjoaa lippua paikkatietojen kera. Voi tietysti valita toisen option, missä ostetaan pelkkä 2.lk. junabiletti vailla paikkatietoja. Sen joutuu maksamaan sitten erotuksena konnarille aina junatyypin mukaan.
Kerroin junavirkailijalle olevani *junabongari* -esitellen maksukorttitositettani, johon olen junan speksit tallentanut. Säilytän poikkeuksetta aina kaikki käyttämäni junaliput.

----------


## Assamies

Speksit, P866: Ma 13.7.08Vet.n:ro Sr1 3022
Paikkalipun mukainen oma vaunu: Efit 23525 (konduktöörinvaunu) rak.vm. -80... (vaunu 55, ikkunapaikka 17)
Koska paikalla oli jo joku toinen, niin siirryin keulaan päin lähes tyhjään vaunuun.
Se oli jo aiemmalta P866-reissulta tuttu. Junan vaunu n:ro 52 oli Ein 23240, rak.vm. -83paikka 29

----------


## Assamies

Käymättömät reitit:
Näillä paikkakunnilla en vielä ole junalla käynyt:
-Savonlinna
-Joensuu
-Varkaus
-Imatra
-Lappeenranta
-Lieksa
-Nurmes

Menneen kesän tavoite oli käydä edes sentään joillain noista paikkakunnista. En tullut hankkineeksi VR:n LomaPassia. Päivän aikana Oulusta käsin olisi ollut mahdollista käydä ehkä vain Varkaudessa, ja silloinkin matka-aikaan olisi tullut vastaan rajoitteita.  :Icon Frown: 

Missään muualla en kesällä kulkenut junalla, kuin vain Kemissä. Ja sekin aina tulosuunnassa etelään päin, toisinpäin eli pohjoisen suuntaan en ollenkaan.  :Confused:

----------


## GT8N

> En tullut hankkineeksi VR:n LomaPassia. Päivän aikana Oulusta käsin olisi ollut mahdollista käydä ehkä vain Varkaudessa, ja silloinkin matka-aikaan olisi tullut vastaan rajoitteita. 
> 
> Missään muualla en kesällä kulkenut junalla, kuin vain Kemissä. Ja sekin aina tulosuunnassa etelään päin, toisinpäin eli pohjoisen suuntaan en ollenkaan.


Kertonee jotain nykyisen lomapassin toimivuudesta sekä ylipäätään junaliikenteen mielekkyydestä pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella.

----------


## Assamies

H410, ti 24.9.-09:

Matkaväli Kem-Oul (Km-OL) -ja junahan kulkee Roi-Kok...  :Cool: 

Vet. Sr2 n:ro 3224
Konduktöörinvaunu: Efiti 23658, Turun konepaja v.-93

Alkuosuus, Kem-Hd: Eip 23266, muutettu 3.2004
Loppuosuus, Hd-Oul: Ein 23220, vm-82

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:52 ----------




> H410, ti 24.9.-09:
> 
> Matkaväli Kem-Oul (Km-OL) -ja junahan kulkee Roi-Kok... 
> 
> Vet. Sr2 n:ro 3224
> Konduktöörinvaunu: Efiti 23658, Turun konepaja v.-93
> 
> Alkuosuus, Kem-Hd: Eip 23266, muutettu 3.2004
> Loppuosuus, Hd-Oul: Ein 23220, vm-82


Ääkkkhh..!  :Eek: 
  -Se p:vä oli tietenkin *to* -eikä ti..!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Ol-Km (Kem-Oul) taas kerran, vaihteen vuoksi & *virkistykseksi*...

to 8.10-09, IC-49 Oul-Kem (lh. 18,80) - vet. Sr2 n:ro 3232 ja v:nu Ex 26224 vm-90

su 11.10.-09, H410 Kem-Oul (lh. 12,60) - vet. Sr2 n:ro 3230 ja v:nu Ei?? 23167 vm-8?

----------


## tlajunen

> v:nu Ei?? 23167


Eip.

(Joko on 15 merkkiä, no nyt.)

----------


## Assamies

Tampesteri kutsuu mua taAsen; ehkä voinen tehdä jonkun lähijunamatkan.. :Question: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:21 ----------




> Eip.
> 
> (Joko on 15 merkkiä, no nyt.)


Kiitos paljon tiedosta, vielä kun saisin tuohon sen valmistusvuoden...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tpe: meinasin käydä Orivedellä. Mutta se ei olisi ollut mitenkään mielekästä. Reitti olisi muutoin ollut essentiaalistisesti kaunista... *haikeana...*  :Wink: 

Hömm... Jäljellä jää vaihtoehtona siis, Toijala..!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

> Kiitos paljon tiedosta, vielä kun saisin tuohon sen valmistusvuoden...


Valmistunut 1981. (17 merkkiä  :Wink:  )

----------


## Assamies

La 31.10.-09 Oul-Kaj: Sr1 nro 3097, Efit 23550 vm-85
Ma 2.11.-09 Kaj-Oul: Sr1 nro 3083, Ei 27007 vm-04 (muutettu)

Vaalan ASemalla oli muuten höyryweturi-wanhus: ja se lepäsi osaksi puretulla kääntöpöydällä... Olin näkevinäni yhden tallin veturivarikon (jo käytöstä poistetun...)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Sarjansa eka:
Oman tuotantosarjansa eka, Sr2 nro 3201 nähty pari kertaa Oul/Ol r.as. Kerran ainakin oli vaunuletkan siirtotehtävissä...


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:20 ----------

Jk. -Orivedellä (Ov) tuli kylläkin sittemmin myöhempänä käytyä; tämä ei kuitenkaan toteutunut junakuljetuksena. Mainiota lounasta käytiin maistamassa siellä paikan päällä...  :Razz: 

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriveden_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Hki kutsuu jälleen:
Pe-aamusella pitäisi tavoittaa itsensä rautatieasemalta junassa IC-50...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

> Hki kutsuu jälleen:
> Pe-aamusella pitäisi tavoittaa itsensä rautatieasemalta junassa IC-50...


Tuli lykkäystä tilanteeseen; en herännyt niin varhain jotta olisin ehtinyt. Destinaatiosta piti selvittää vielä pari pientä detskua...  :Embarassed: 

Yhteydeksi tuleekin IC-54, johonka liput ovat hankittuina. Tässä operaatiossa käytettiin junashekkiä.  :Cool:  Juna tulisi olemaan perillä n. kl. 20.00 aikoihin.

Pendoliinon S-52 (lähtöaika Ol kl. 11.40) kaikki II lk. matkustajapaikat olivat jo täyteen varattuja, seikka josta johtui tämä muutos.

Takaisintulo 1. yöjunalla su, joka kulkee Roin suuntaan. Voi tulla muutoksia, en osaa vielä sanoa siitä vaihtuuko junatyyppi: luultavasti kuitenkaan ei.

Luultavasti lienee silloin tilaisuus lyhyeeseen *välilaskuun* Tampesterin (Tpe) ASemalla...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Ol-Hki: Ic-54, Sr2 n:ro 3204, v:nu Ex26314 (valm.1991-10, Transtech Ltd. Tampereen tehdas)  :Biggrin: 
Viivytin menoa H:kiin n. 15-20min. Vaihdoin Ri paikallisjunaan, joka lähti n. 10min. myöhemmin, kuin mitä IC-54. Tuli oli kuitenkin jo n. 20.10 aikoihin.

Hki-Ol: Ic-55, Sr2 n:ro 3242, v:nu Ed28009 (valm.n:ro 82-009) Junan tullessa huiput olivat "vain" max. 142km/h..  :Eek:  *Max.nop. edellytys olisi 160km/h.*

Alkuperäissuunnitelma oli tulla P265:lla. Tämä on se Kemijärven yöpikajuna, lähtöaika Hki 19.26. Tulo Ol kl.05.02.

----------


## Assamies

Aloite VR:lle:
Tein eilen nettikaavakkeen avulla VR:lle aloitteen. Asiana oli sellainen, kuin väliasemien ts. tässä: liikennepaikkojen heikko näkyminen nopeitten henkilöjunien ikkunaan. Eli paikka saattaa vilahtaa niin nopeasti ohitse, ettei esim. junakohtausten tapahtumapaikkoja ehdi bongata. Varsinkin sadekelillä ja pimeään aikaan on näkyvyys junan ikkunasta melkoisen ohkaista...

S- ja IC- junien matkustamojen näyttöruutuihin voidaan varmaan saada näkymään melkoisen paljonkin dataa. Yksi mainio juttu olisi liikennepaikkojen näkyminen näissä matkustajanäytöissä.

Tässä ajatuksessa olisi sitten semmoinenkin taustamerkitys, että samalla tieto junan kulkemisesta ja matkan edistymisestä paranisi. Myöskin olisi helpompaa valmistautua näin hyvissä ajoin junasta poistumista varten.

Toinen aloitteeni oli, laiturien asemaa osoittavien kilpien sijoittaminen *V-muotoon*. Eli kylttejä tällöin olisi kaksi, toinen osoittaisi viistosti vasempaan ja toinen taas oikeaan suuntaan. Tämä asetelma siis, kohtisuoraan katsottaessa. Näkymä paranisi oletettavasti, ja junan ikkunasta olisi helpompaa tarkistaa sitä että mikä asema ohitetaan parhaillaan.

----------


## Assamies

Eläkeikään tulo:
Tuoreen eläkkeelletulemiseni mukana matkantekoni tulee halpenemaan puolella (-50%). Kela onkin muistanut jo minua postitse lähettämällään eläkkeensaajan henkilökortilla. Se tuo alennusoikeuden mm. junassa.

Toiveissani olisi jokin kerta päästä kulkemaan Karjalan rataa. Esimerkiksi Joensuu tuntuisi mainiolta paikalta käydä. Sieltä voisin jatkaa esim. Jyväskylään.

Kaikki muut maamme rataosuudet (ml. paikalliset) olenkin jo junalla käynyt; Karjalaa lukuunottamatta. *Käymättömyys* alkaa Varkaudesta, taikka oikeammin Heinävedeltä. Kouvolasta idempänä en ole junalla koskaan käynyt.

Yöjunayhteyttä Oulusta Karjalaan toivoisin aikaansaatavaksi pikimmiten. Sillä olisi suurta matkailullista lisäarvoa.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:32 ----------

Lts. Oriveden jälkeen mitään muuta uutta ei ole päässyt tapahtumaan junahistoriassani. Mm. uudet junatyypit Dm12 sekä Sm4 on jo ajettu. Pendolinokyytiä on myöskin jokunen kerta (ei kuitenkaan kovin montaa) saatu.

Käytyjä etappeja junalla: Kolari, Kemijärvi (Kjä), Vaasa, Pori, Hanko, Haapamäki kaikista kulkusuunnista (mm. via Orivesi), Kotka.

Historiallinen höyryjunarata Helsingistä Hyvinkään kautta Porvooseen on vielä käymättä. Samaten kaikkinaiset höyryjuna-ajelut ovat tekemättä. Yksi kapearaiteinen kulkee tietääkseni Humppilasta Huittisiin.

Mikäli tällainen tilaisuus höyryjuna-ajeluun, tarjoutuu esim. Roissa (Rovaniemellä) -lupaan parhaani mukaan yrittää tarttua tarjoukseen!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Muhokselle tänään:
Tänään olisi tarkoitus mennä käymään Muhoksella. Ennen uutta latausta, on seutulippu viimeistä päivää voimassa.

Suunnitelma on tällainen: P710 Oul-Muhos, josta siirtyminen l.as. Sieltä jommankumman reitin 61P taikka 61E kautta takaisin Ouluun. Ennen nämä reitit olivat selkeästi: 60 ja 61...  :Eek: 

Junan saap.aika Muhokselle olisi kl. 15.51. Linja-auton lähtöaika Muhos l.as. on kl. 16.10.

Päiväkävijälle on pikapistäytymisen mahdollisuus tarjona. Mikäli haluaa junalla poiketa Muhokselle, jää puolenpäivän aikoihin noin tarkalleen puolisen tuntia junanvaihtoon ja paluujunaan. Ko. junat ovat P708 sekä P701, vanhan käsiaikataulun mukaan junanumero olisi P801. Ao. aikataulu näköjään päässyt *wanhahtamahan* 12.12.-09. Spo. pitää hommia uusi.. :Exclamation:   :Embarassed: 


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:26 ----------

Mh: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhoksen_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Tuo ajatus myöskin toteutettiin ja väli ajettiin eilen. Juna P710. Matka: Ol-Mh.
Matkaspeksit: vet. Sr1 n:r 3107. V:nu Ein 23202. Vm-82. Junanv:nu oli junan 1. (vet.) ja n:r 6.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:08 ----------

More Mh:
Tänään meno Ol-Mh P708: vet. Sr1 n:r 3106, edessä vankiv:nu (johon lastattiin *onnellisia* asiakkaita Ol) n:r Nom 11004. Omav:nu Eit 23247, vm-83 (olin merkannut, varmaan virheellisesti: -82). V:nujärj. mukaan n:r oli 6, eli letkan 1. *Nommin* perästä.

Junan tulolaituri oli poikkeuksellisesti 2. Juna lähti huomattavasti myöhästyneenä, aikatl. muk. lähteminen kl. 12.37. Juna lähti n.kl. 12.57.
Junakuulutuksessa konduktööri pyysikin oivallisesti huomioimaan Mh asemalle jääviä matkalaisia varomaan vastaantulevaa junaliikennettä.
Lähtiessä P708 odotteli tovin vastaantulevaa P701:tä, johon sitten hyppäsin. P708 ei kuitenkaan ollut enää asemalla kohdatessa, vaan se eteni semaforeille odottamaan P701:tä.
---
Tuloyhteys (Mh-Ol) P701. Vet. Sr1 n:r 3022. Omav:nu Ei 27002, rak.vm-04.

Muuta erityistä: juna odotti Ol n.15min. IC-junaa etelästä. Lisäksi asematunneliin ajoi Oulun järjestyspoliisin partio OU880. Ilmeisesti jotain järjestyksellistä häiriötekijää. Itse en havainnut asemalla taikka laitureille ollenkaan mitään rettelöintejä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ultrix

> Historiallinen höyryjunarata Helsingistä Hyvinkään kautta Porvooseen on vielä käymättä. Samaten kaikkinaiset höyryjuna-ajelut ovat tekemättä. Yksi kapearaiteinen kulkee tietääkseni Humppilasta Huittisiin.


Tuollaisista yhteyksistä en tiennytkään  :Wink: , sen sijaan joka kesä ajetaan kyllä Helsinki-*Kerava*-Porvoo ja Humppila-*Jokioinen*.

Pohjoisesta käsin toki etelän pikkukaupungit ovat yhtä iloista sekamelskaa, eikä oikeasti Hyvinkäällä ja Keravalla ole suurta eroa. Meikäläinenkin kuvitteli taannoin, että Muhos on jossain Joensuun lähellä, mutta siellä onkin Puhos. Ja Kiteen kuvittelin sijaitsevan Lapissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- sen sijaan joka kesä ajetaan kyllä Helsinki-*Kerava*-Porvoo --


RVI:n JKV-pakkomääräysten vuoksi ei kuitenkaan nykyään enää kuin väliä Kerava-Porvoo.

----------


## Assamies

Poliisipartion tunnus on voinut olla OU808 -eikä kirjoittamani OU880, mutta jälkimmäisen mukaan kuvittelin katsoneeni. Kuitenkin kyseessä *Iso-Panda* (VW Transporter) eikä *Pikku-Panda* (Ford Mondeo)...  :Wink: 

---

VR:ltä saapui kiitoskortti. Väkisinkin tulee mieleen DX-kuuntelijoiden saamat vahvistuskortit kuuntelemiltaan radioasemilta. Kortin meinaan säilyttää.  :Smile: 

Kansaneläkkeen tuoman alennusoikeuden turvin meinaan tihentää junaseikkailujani. Parhaani mukaan yritän tuoda matkaspeksit foorumille, ja toivottavasti vielä kohtalaisesti ymmärrettävässä muodossa.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Yka (Yv) Pendolla?  :Surprised:  Lyhin matkustusmahdollisuus sijainnistani Pendolinolla on Ylivieska. Iltajuna H410:llä pääsisi Yv:aan ja muutama minuutti odottelua, jonka jälkeen Pendon kyydissä (S53) sitten illaksi Ouluun... (-jos vain aikataulutukset pitävät kutinsa...)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Pendokyydillä Ykaan:
Käväisin aatonaattona tekaisemassa mutkan Ykaan/Ylkaan (VR:Yv). Meno: S60, Sm3 nr. 7210. Edellinen S-juna oli peruttu ja IC-58 ajettiin Pendolinon junarungolla. En bongannut veturia, joka luultavasti oli sitten Sr2. S60 *vetäisi joka mutkassa välilaskun* -eli pysähdykset normaalisti olevilla IC-junien pysähdysasemilla: Ruukki, Vihanti, Oulainen. Yleensä S-junat eivät poikkea pysähtymässä ennen Yv. Pl. junankohtaamiset.

Tulo: IC-49, Sr2 nr. 3212, omav:nu Ex 26212 ja vm-88 (Pasilan konepaja). Vnunr. oli 11.

Yv asemalla bongattiin H495, jossa oli yhdistelmä Dm12:t 4406+4412.

----------


## Assamies

Mh mennen: H712. Edessä Sr1-pari: nr. 3109+3054. Omav:nu Ein 23231, vm -83. Junassa kolme päivävaunua. Mh tullen: 61P (vrt. entinen VR:n P61 Hki-Roi). Ajoneuvona Koskilinjojen #117. Reitin ajo kesti n. 1h. Pohjoinen reitti on ilmeisestikin pituudestaan johtuen, pidempikestoisempi kuin mitä eteläinen vastaava (61E) on...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:  Matkustuspäivä toissapvä -eli 29.12.-09...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään oli suunnitellut toteutettavan seuraavanlaisen junamatkan, meno: Ol-Yv H410 klo 19.02-20.23. Paluu: Yv-Ol S53 klo 20.28-21.33. Tuli kuitenkin muita sivujuonteita tähän seikkailuun...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Yv eilen: 
Menokyyti: H410, jossa vetäjänä Sr2 n:r 3234, konnarinvaununa Efiti 23657 (vm-93 Turun VR:n konepajalla) sekä omavaununa Ein 23243, vm-83. 
Paluukyyti tapahtui Pendolla *tössytellen* -sillä junannopeus ei luultavasti ylittänyt 100 km/t. Silloin nopeus näkyisi näyttötauluilla. Alle 100 km/t nopeus ei näy ollenkaan. Pendo oli Yv:ssa suunnilleen ajallaan, Ouluun se saapui n. 5min. myöhässä, mikä viimeaikaisiin verraten varsin kohtuullista.  
H410 oli Ouluun saapuessaan jopa n. 13min. myöhästyneenä, mutta henkilöjuna otti aikataulunsa *kiinni* Yv:aan saapuessa. 
Pendon speksit: S53, omavaunu CMH 7204 (Sm3). Tullessa ei ollut henkilöjunien kohtaamisia, arviolta Tuomiojan liikennepaikalla kohtasi tavarajuna. 
Yv:ssa bongattiin Ilm taajamajuna Dm12 n:r 4408, vain yhdellä vaunuyksiköllä olleena. (Juuri tänään hankkimani VR:n taskuaikatauluvihkosen mukaan, tämä juna oli H496.) 
Junakohtaus Ruukissa (Rki) -vastaan saapui IC49 (siis mennessä H410:lla), tuskin kyseessä oli mikään muu juna. IC kuitenkin jokatapauksessa. 
Ao. asema myöskin wikin mukaan Rki, asia tarkistettu. 
---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:11 ----------

Ol-Km (Oul-Kem) tänään:IC-49, ja kaksikerrosvaunussa. Vaunu oli 1. eli se oli letkan perimmäinen. Paikkani oli alakerrassa. En kykene muistamaan Talgon tehtailla (oletettavasti Otanmäessä) v.-99 tehdyn vaunun numeroa. Uudistettu VR Henkilöliikenteen toimesta v.-00. 
Veturia ei ehditty bongaamaan. Se olisi tietysti saattanut olla mahdollistakin, vaan tuo toimenpide myöskin edellyttänyt junan kulkemista alkupäähän. Sitä en alkanut tekemään. 
Lähtiessä bongattiin sen asemesta klo 20.20 raiteelta 3 lähtenyt pikajuna. Sen keulilla oli Sr1-pari 3092 ja 3093.  :Smile:  Uskoakseni tuon junan kulkemisen kohteena Kajaani.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

---------- Viesti lisätty 14.1.2010 kello 5:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 13.1.2010 kello 23:38 ----------

Tuo InterCity-junan dubbeliwagoni...Edellisen viestini tässä ketjussa käsittelemä Talgon tekemä kaksoisvaunu oli alunalkujaan Ed28026. Se muutettiin ilmeisesti siten, että yläkertaan laitettiin Business-luokan tilat. Muutoksen jälkeen vaununro:ksi tuli Edb28406.

----------


## Assamies

Kem/Km:
Mennessä P273 ja palatessa P266. P273:n veturina Sr1 nr. 3082 ja P266:n 3017. Muita matkadetaljeja ei taltioitu. Menomatkalla olisi voinut ottaa junavaunun (Eipt, vm-04 todennäköisesti) wc:n wanhanmallisesta kyltistä kiwan kännykkäkuvan...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Sr1 nr. 3082:n vetämä juna lähti Oulusta etelään päin tässä jokin aika sitten. Ko. juna oli varmaankin P708, määränpäänä Kajaani. Lähtöaika aikataulun mukaan: klo 12.37. Junan lähtöasema Roi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:32 ----------

Btw. -tuon junakyltin, jonka aiemmassa palstaviestissäni mainitsin: tekstinä oli "Huuhdotaan painamalla jalkavipua" -och det samma på svenska...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen H410:
Eilen H410:lla Km-Ol (Kem-Oul). Ei detaljitietoja. Veturina muistaakseni Sr2 nr. 3242. Letkassa viisi vaunua. Tietoja ei taltioitu pitkäkestoisesta paniikkikohtauksesta johtuen.  :Sad: 

Muutaman kerran ajanut vastaan Ketosen Liikenteen #5, joka liikennöi Rovaniemellä.

----------


## Assamies

H410, Km-Ol 26.2.-10:
Junassa 4 vaunua. Konnarinvaununa Efit/Efiti 23651, valm. Turku -91. Vetäjänä Sr2 nr. 3228. Omavaunu Ein 23260, vm-84. Ko. vnu käynyt Vaasassa 24.1. -jolloin se oli junassa H447. Tieto ja siihen liittyvä konkluusio vaunusta löytyneen lipun Sk-Vsa pohjalta. :|

----------


## Assamies

Varsinainen Löytö:
Sattumalta satuin löytämään wanhan VR:n taskuaikataulun, mallia 2000-01 (4.6.00-7.1.01). Reittinä siis *kuutosreitti* H:gistä Rovaniemelle ja Kemijärvelle.  :Very Happy:  Tuolloin ei vielä Pendoja Ouluun, mutta 4 IC:tä etelään ja yksi vl-EP (Ol-Hki). 5 IC:tä pohjoiseen etelästä.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Km-Ol:
Eilen P266, Kem-Oul. Speksit: veturi Sr1 nr. 3098. Konnarinvaununa vm-85 Pasilan VR:n konepajalla tehty Efit 23559. Omavaunu taas vm-04 modifioitu 27368, saattaisi olla Eipt. En muistanyt kunnolla katsoa.

Tällä kertaa ei tarvinnut sentään paniikkien kanssa matkustaa, kuten ei myöskään viimeksi. Luojalle kiitos siitä...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

H410 Km-Ol tänään:
Junakohtaus Iissä. Vastaantullut juna ilmeisesti P703. Junanpituutta en kyennyt arvioimaan, mutta veturina oli kuitenkin Sr1-tyypin vet.
Junaspeksit tässä: vet. Sr2 nr. 3234 (ei 3242). Konnarinv:nu Efiti 23659, valm. Turun kp. -v:na -93. Omav:nu Eip 23139, valm. -77 Pasila. Junassa vain 4 v:nua. (Jotka olivatkin melkoisen täydet.) Juna saapui n. 5-10min. myöhässä Ol. Juna on edelleen kulussa Kok., tätä kirjoitettaessa...  :Very Happy: 

Itseasiassa jäin tsekkaamaan junaspeksejä konnarinvaunuun, jona aikana junavirkailija läimäytti v:nunoven kiinni. En tietenkään jäänyt v:nuun enää sen pidempään. On eri asia käydä tekemässä junaretki Kok.  :Wink:  Poistuessani tarkistin huolellisesti oven kiinnittymisen. Kerran aiemmin ovenavaus tuotti vaikeutta, tiivisteisiin kertyneen jääsohjon aiheuttamana.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään taas tulossa H410:lla Km-Ol.  :Cool:  Saas vaan nähdä että miten paljon myöhässä juna kulkeepi.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

> Tänään taas tulossa H410:lla Km-Ol.  Saas vaan nähdä että miten paljon myöhässä juna kulkeepi.


Sehän oli 20min. myöhästyneenä. Junakohtauksen paikka ei muuttunut, se oli Hd.
Junaspeksit: vet. Sr2 nr. 3218. Omavaunu Eip23150, vm-78. Konnarinvaunu Efiti23654. Vaunuja laskin olevan kaikkiaan vain 4 kpl, hieman outoa näin perjantaipäivälle...  :Confused:  Juna lähti Ol, klo 19.23.

----------


## Assamies

Ja taas tänään L410 (H410) Km-Ol:
Juna myöhässä Km 5min. Junakohtausta en huomannut, nyt se ei ollut Hd. Kyselin junatapaamisesta, ja konduktööri kertoikin kohtaamisen olleen P703:n kanssa. Mahdollisia paikkoja ovat Ii ja Myllykangas, Mys & Mkg ( http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myllykankaan_rautatieasema ).

Junaspeksit: vet. Sr2 nr. 3235. Omavaunu Eip23167, vm-81. (Tämä sama vn. ollut joskus ennenkin.) Konduktöörinvaunu Efiti23655, vm-92 Turku. Junassa 4 vaunua. Lähtö Ol suunnilleen (ei aivan minuutin tarkkuudella) aikataulun mukaisesti.

----------


## Assamies

Olisi ollut mahdollista käydä PorHa:n Lätällä Utajärvellä. Tämä jäi kuitenkin tekemättä. En käynyt edes Toppilan Möljällä. Olisi saattanut olla hienoa käydä seuraamassa Piiparisen kommelluksia teatteriesityksessä lättäkyydillä.  :Frown:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkustin 1.8. Oulu 10.15 - Utajärvi - Oulu - Toppilan Möljä 13.30, kun jäsenille oli lähetetty kaksi vapaalippua. Matkustajia kerrottiin olevan selvästi vähemmän kuin edellisenä kesänä. Välillä vähän satelikin, mikä ehkä vaikutti tuona sunnuntaina.

Oulussa on sunnuntaiaamupäivisin surkea paikallisliikenne. Esimerkiksi Linnanmaan suunnalta ensimmäinen vuoro saapuu keskustaan vasta 10.10, joten sillä ei ehdi lättämatkalle, jos lättä lähtee ajallaan. 1.8. juna P706 Oulu-Kouvola lähti myöhässä ja lättä sen perään noin 10.20, joten hyvällä tuurilla siihen olisi ehtinyt onnikallakin. No, polkupyörän kuljetus lätässä oli ilmainen.

----------


## Assamies

Must- menokohde rautatieharrastajille: ko. näyttely on avoimena 12.9.-10 saakka. Joten hyvin vielä ehtii. Pääsylipun hinta ei ole mitenkään kallis (itse kuulun alennusryhmään).  :Very Happy: 

Linkkivinkki: http://oulu.ouka.fi/ppm/Tiedote.asp?ID=14858

----------


## Assamies

P266, Km-Ol, 19.8.-10:
Vet. Sr1 nr. 3099 (sarjan viimeinen)
Kv. Efit 23559 (Pasila -85)
Ov. Eipt 27372 (Uudistettu -04)

Tullessa Km näytti junassa olleen kaksikko Sr1:ja. Näköhavainto osoittautui kuitenkin vääräksi...  :Embarassed:

----------


## tlajunen

> Vet. Sr1 nr. 3099 (sarjan viimeinen)


Ei suinkaan sarjansa viimeinen. Vetureitahan on aina numeroon 3112 asti, joka on erään tulkintatavan mukaan sarjansa tuorein yksilö. Toisella tulkintatavalla 3112 on vain uudelleennumeroitu 3000, jolloin tuorein olisikin 3111. Ei kuitenkaan missään tapauksessa 3099.

----------


## Assamies

Ahha, hyvä tietää. Looginen päättelyni oli siis väärä.  :Embarassed:

----------


## SD202

> Ei suinkaan sarjansa viimeinen. Vetureitahan on aina numeroon 3112 asti, joka on erään tulkintatavan mukaan sarjansa tuorein yksilö. Toisella tulkintatavalla 3112 on vain uudelleennumeroitu 3000, jolloin tuorein olisikin 3111. Ei kuitenkaan missään tapauksessa 3099.


Vai onko sarjansa viimeinen 3110? Se kuitenkin on viimeinen veturi, jota ei ole kasattu "varaosista" tai ostettu yli 20 v valmistumisensa jälkeen... :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Luulin, että se olisi ns. A-sarjan viimeinen. En tiedä siitä, miten VR on nämä eriyttänyt toisistansa. Mutta vanhemman pään vetureitten nopeuskatto on 140km/h (A-sarja) ja myöhempien nostettu 160 km/h (B-sarja). Käytetään mm. IC2-junissa, jos ei käytäntö ole entisestä muuttunut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:38 ----------

Jy-Tpe-Vti-Ol:

IC86, Sr1 nr. 3109, vnu. 5 Ex 26225 vm-90

S45, Sm3-Cm2 nr. 7501

Vti-Ol bussikyydillä, Pohjolan Matka #65 (Härmän Liikenteen #20 tuli tyhjänä samaa reittiä mukana)

----------


## tlajunen

> Luulin, että se olisi ns. A-sarjan viimeinen. En tiedä siitä, miten VR on nämä eriyttänyt toisistansa. Mutta vanhemman pään vetureitten nopeuskatto on 140km/h (A-sarja) ja myöhempien nostettu 160 km/h (B-sarja). Käytetään mm. IC2-junissa, jos ei käytäntö ole entisestä muuttunut.





> Veturit oli suunniteltu niin, että niissä oli varaus 160 km/h:n nopeudelle. Tätä nopeutta oli kokeiltu voimansiirron hammasvälityksiä muuttamalla jo 1980-luvulla vetureissa 3040 ja 3041, ja sarjan viimeisissä vetureissa 30983112 nopeus oli jo tehtaalla nostettu 160 km/h:iin. Vuodesta 2003 alkaen näiden vetureiden nopeutta pudotettiin takaisin 140 km/h:iin. Syynä pudotukseen olivat muutokset voimansiirrossa, joiden seurauksena vetovoima kärsi nopeuden kustannuksella. Viimeiseksi 160 km/h:n nopeuden sallivalla telillä varustetuksi veturiksi jäi 3107, jossa sellaiset olivat vielä heinäkuussa 2006.


Viimeinen tehtaalta 140 km/h:n välityksillä ulos tullut veturi oli siis 3097. Nykyään kaikkien Sr1-vetureiden suurin sallittu nopeus on 140 km/h, ja 160 km/h:n junat vedetään Sr2-vetureilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:02 ----------




> Sm3-Cm2 nr. 7501


Vaikka "protosarjan" Sm3:issa alunperin vitosvaunun littera olikin CM2, on se nykyään oikeasti vain CM (ja entinen CM1 on CMH). Sisäeteisiin on jäänyt tunnukset päivittämättä. Ja tämä ykkösyksikköhän on se toistaiseksi ainoa vihreän värityksen saanut.

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä, wäritys oli wihreä!  Minusta ruma, waikka kyllä ymmärrän hywin taustateeman.   :Eek:  Kuvioihin maalailtu myöskin metsä- ja luontoaiheisia figuureja.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:41 ----------

Intercity-86 Jy-Tpe saapui 10min. myöhässä asemalle/Tpe. Pendo S45 oli ihan ajallaan, myöskin bussiosuudelta reitin aikataulu piti. Paavolan kohdalla ollut siltatyömaa, se saattaa hidastaa liikennettä jonkin werran.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:11 ----------




> Kem/Km junaitse. Speksit lisätään paremmalla ajalla. Erilliset meno ja paluu (eri p:nä tapahtuneet). Kummatkin yhteydet P---. Tämä ilmaisu näkyy näemmä VR-Matkainfon tekstarissa *kielennäyttönä*... = :P


Paluu oli P266, tulo P703. Keulilla tuttu Sr1, ei wankiwaunuja.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Speksit lipussa, ja lisätään myöhempänä. Näissä omawaunu sekä konduktöörinwaunu.

----------


## Assamies

P703 Ol-Km (Oul-Kem) , su 12.9.-10 klo 17.27-18.26:

Juna myöhässä n. 10min. Km-ras. n. 5-7min.

Vet. Sr1 n:o 3046, Omav. Eip 23166 vm-80, Kond.v. Efit 23550 vm-85

P266 Km-Ol (Kem-Oul), 7.9.-10 klo 19.35-20.55 (noin-aikoja):

Vet. Sr1 n:o 3108, omav. Eipt 27374 vm-04 (tämä v.n:o tieto ei varma) ja kond.v. Efit 23558, vm ei saatu. Selvinnee jostain vaunudatasta...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

La, 9.10.-10 Ol-Yv:
Meno, S56. Lähtö aikataulun mukaan. Tulo muutamia min. myöh. En huomannut katsoa tarkkaa aikaa.  :Embarassed: 

Spexit: CMH 7215 (Sm3). Nämä tiedot vaunuyksikön kummassakin päässä, alustassa samaten *rampissa*. Vm: taisi olla -05.  :Confused: 

Tulo Yv-Ol, yksityisautolla (ha).

Junalipun h.: 13,60€. Etäisyys 130km.

Ateriointi: pussillinen chilipähkinöitä, pullakahvit, pullo Birra Peronia eli Nastro Azzurroa.  :Razz:

----------


## Assamies

> . . . .
> Ateriointi: pussillinen chilipähkinöitä, pullakahvit, pullo Birra Peronia eli Nastro Azzurroa.


Nastro Azzurro siis IVA-verolk. olutta, ja lageria. Hinta suunnilleen sama, kuin mitä Lapin Kulta IVA:lla.

Pullakahvit tarjouksessa PreGo:ssa, taisi olla 3,10.  :Tongue:

----------


## Assamies

Km-Ol eilen, P266:
vet. Sr1, nr. 3056
omavn. Eipt 27368, vm-04 /vn.järj. 3, jos on *totuttuun kaavaan* uskominen - paikka 101
kond.vn. -ei huomioitu-

Junan kulku aikataulun mukaista. Pvävn. lkm=3.
Lisäautovn. järj.vet. Dr16, "IsoVaalee". Ei spesifejä detaljeja.

----------


## Assamies

Olen suunnittelemassa menemistä Espooseen. Aluksi ajattelin lähteä lentämällä, mutta luovuin siitä ajatuksesta sittemmin. Menen junalla, jos edes menen. Kyseessä ovat AS-Empowerment-syyspäivät, jotka järjestetään Arla-Instituutin tiloissa. Ajankohta on la-su, 20.-21.11.10.

Saan etuoikeuden matkustaa eläkeläislipulla, joten matkasta ei tulisi liian hintava edes Pendolinollakaan. :Cool: 

Luultavasti tuon matkan teen, mutta en viipyisi kahta päivää. Vain yhden, mikä lienee la 20.

Pitkäaikainen haaveeni oli päästä lentämään nelimoottorisella, mitä en koskaan olekaan tehnyt. Sellainen olisi Blue1:n Avro RJ-85.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:23 ----------

Ol-Km:
Käytän aina näitä termejä, sillä ne erottavat rt-asemat lentokentistä.
KEM=Kemi-Tornion lentoas. (Keminmaa)
OUL=Oulun (Oulunsalon) lentoas.

Termit ovat wanhahtavia, vaan se sopii oikein hyvin.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Esmes: HEL=Hki-Vantaa lentoas. & HKI= r.as.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> KEM=Kemi-Tornion lentoas. (Keminmaa)
> OUL=Oulun (Oulunsalon) lentoas.


Kartan perusteella näyttäisi siltä, että lentoasemarakennus olisi Kemin kaupungin puolella, vaikka puolet pääkiitoradasta on "maalaiskunnan" puolella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Käytän aina näitä termejä


Voisihan niiden lyhenteiden ja tunnusten sijaan kirjoittaa nimet ihan kokonaankin. Kaikki eivät harvinaisempia lyhenteitä edes tunnista, ja osa lyhenteistä lienee sinun itse keksimiä, tai ainakin hyvin harvoin käytössä. (v:nu lyhentää sanaa vaunu kokonaista yhdellä merkillä, mikä on aika vähän verrattuna siihen, miten paljon epäselvemmäksi teksti tulee).

Tämä siis rakentavana palautteena lukijan näkökulmasta. Ei tältä foorumilta ihan heti tila lopu, joten sanat vain kokonaisina esiin.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Muutetaan merkitsemiskäytännettä:
omavaunu, junanvaunu jossa matkustan = omavn
konduktöörinvaunu = kond.vn
ravintolavaunu = rav.vn

(-nyt pitäneekin jatkossa ollakin tarkkana, ettei merkinnästä tulisi vain "vm."  = vaunun valmistusvuosi, vuosimalli...)  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Suunnittelen juuri tässä lähtöä Espooseen. En tiedä vielä sitä, että menenkö ylipäätään sinne. Jos näin käy, niin matkaa taitan yöjunalla. En ole sitäkään ratkaissut/selvittänyt, että otanko makuupaikan.

Nyt kun käytössä on liikkuva netti, onnistuisi *raportointi* myöskin reissun päältä.  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:11 ----------

Parhaiten sopiva yhteys olisi tietenkin P266. Mutta siitä minä en yleensäkään uskalla mitään etukäteen mennä sanomaan, että milloinka olen *liikekannalla* - ja mihin suuntaan taikka kuinka kauan. Sen verran skepsistä pitää olla  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Lähtö on kokonaan peruuntunut. Syitä en ala tässä erittelemään, mutta muistuttaisin Aspergerin syndroomasta. Siihen voi liittyä myös erinäisiä liitännäisiä, kuten esim. ns. aistiärsykestressi. Ylikuormittuneena on vaikeata se taipaleen taittaminen.

En siis tosiaankaan ala tähän mitään ns. pika-analyysia erittelemään, mutta syyt lähdön perumiseen lienevät riittävät.

Minua luultavasti odotetaan saapuvaksi. Pitäneekin tehdä nk. virallisempi peruminen niin *kirjallisesti*, kuin vain voin.

Alunperin ajatukseni oli mennä P266:lla, jotta varmasti ehtisi mukaan kaikkiin tapahtumiin. Toinen ajatus oli mennä myöhemmällä ns. Kemijärven junalla(P274). Silloin olisin myöhästynyt noin ½ t ensimmäisestä luennosta.

Koko osallistuminen peruuntuu tältä kertaa. Luultavasti en jatkossa mene näihin tapaamisiin, kun ne ovat muuttuneet liiaksi _pks-painotteisiksi_.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Toinen ajatus oli mennä ns. jälkijättöisesti. Mutta siitäkään ei sitten mitään tullut.  :Icon Frown: 

Jos alan miettimään näitä kokoontumispaikkoja nk. logistiselta kannalta: niin äkkiseltään mieleen poukahtaa kaksi kaupunkia. Nämä ovat *Kuopio* sekä *Seinäjoki*.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:00 ----------

^kts. ed.: viittaan näiden paikkojen olevan kohtalaisen kätevästi saavutettavissa maamme muistakin osista. Tämä oli se jutun ydinajatus.  :Cool:

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos alan miettimään näitä kokoontumispaikkoja nk. logistiselta kannalta: niin äkkiseltään mieleen poukahtaa kaksi kaupunkia. Nämä ovat *Kuopio* sekä *Seinäjoki*.



Yksi valintakysymys on se, otetaanko osallistujien sijaintipainotus huomioon. Eli karrikoiden: jos tapahtumaan on osallistumassa pääkaupunkiseudulta 99 henkilöä, ja Rovaniemeltä yksi, niin kokonaisvaivan kannalta tapahtuma kannattaa järjestää pääkaupunkiseudulla. Kokonaisvaivan pieneneminen ei paljoa sitä rovaniemeläistä lohduta, kylläkään. Tosin, kannattaa muistaa, että pääkaupunkiseudulla asuja maksaa asumisestaan enemmän juurikin siksi, että asiat on lähellä.

Mikäli tapahtuma on maksullinen, voisi matkustusetäisyyttä ehkä kompensoida tapahtuman hinnassa. En tiedä, tehdäänkö tällaista missään.

Itse pidän Seinäjokea ja Kuopiota hieman liian pohjosina tapahtumapaikkoina, etenkin jos osallistujien maantieteellinen jakautuminen vastaa yhtään koko väestön jakautumista. Osalle saattaa olla myös tärkeää tapahtumapaikkakunnan muu anti, vapaa-ajan määrästä riippuen. Monesti hyvä kompromissi on *Tampere*, joka on logistisesti Assamiehen ehdotuksiin verrattuna vielä paremmassa paikkaa.

----------


## Assamies

Täyttä totta tuo. Ja onhan niitä Tampereella toki pidettykin. Saattoi olla vv.-04/-05 jopa perättäsinä vuosina.

Tiettävästi kerran ollut Turussa, kerran Jyväskylässä. Ai niin - kaikkein ensimmäisin aikuisten assi-miitti taisi ollakin Korpilahden Alkio-opistolla, aika tuolloin syksy -97. En mene tuota tietoa kuitenkaan varmana vakuuttamaan.

Jatkossa saattaisi tietty tulla kyseeseen jokin pääradan varrella sijaitseva pienempi kaupunki. Hämeenlinna saattaisi sekin menetellä keskikokoisena.

Itse olen joka ainoan kerran junalla matkustanut näihin *konferensseihin*.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Sopivaa musikkia... Tanna: Yöjuna  :Very Happy: 

Luultavasti saatan hu tulla Yv:sta junalla. Jos nimittäin viivytään Kärkkäisen tavaratalossa kovin pitkään. Minä en missään nimessä, kahta tuntia viihtymään tulisi. Suosin kierrätettäviä jouluostoksia.  :Cool: 

Vrt. mainitsemani HMT:n jouluretki. Operaattori ei ole tiedossa, luultavasti kuitenkin Koskilinjat, koska on ollut aiemminkin.

----------


## Assamies

Ti 28.12.-10 P266 Km-Ol:
vet. Sr1 3042
ov. Eipt 35369, vm-04.
Olisi ollut keulillä 2-lk.:n päiwäwaunuja melkein tyhjillään aiwan yllättäwästi, nämä mukawan lämpimiä näin talwipakkasilla.  :Cool: 

Oli wuoden wiimeinen juna-ajo.  :Smile:

----------


## JE

Ja tuo Eipt-vaunun vuosi 2004 on siis tosiaan vuosi, jolloin vaunu muutettiin sarjasta Ci sarjaan Eipt. Kaikki Eipt-vaunut on vuonna 2004 tehtyjä muutostöitä alun perin vuosina 1975-1976 valmistuneista ykkösluokan vaunuista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja tuo Eipt-vaunun vuosi 2004 on siis tosiaan vuosi, jolloin vaunu muutettiin sarjasta Ci sarjaan Eipt. Kaikki Eipt-vaunut on vuonna 2004 tehtyjä muutostöitä alun perin vuosina 1975-1976 valmistuneista ykkösluokan vaunuista.


Ja ehtivät olla varhaisimmat vuotensa kakkosluokan hyttivaunuja Eht.

----------


## JE

Aivan totta, vain osa Eht-sarjasta muutettiin ELht-sarjaan (leikkiosastolla).

----------


## Assamies

Viime pe 4.2.-11, *Ison-Vaikeen* wetämänä Km-Ol: P270.
Vet. Dr16, nro 2811 (made by Transtech)
omav./kond.v. Efit/Efiti 23556, vm-85.

Sähköweturi eteen Oulussa, junan lähtöas. Kli  :Arrow:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolarin_rautatieasema

En jäänyt enää seuraamaan weturinwaihtoa.  :Embarassed: 
Juna myöhästyneenä 5 min. Onneksi *kaks'kymppäläinen* oli 10 min...  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:38 ----------

^-myöskin edeltäwä (tässä ketjussa mainittu juna-ajo) oli myöhästyneenä, 5 min.

----------


## Assamies

H410 viime pe, Km-Ol:
Junan tulo n. 5 min. myöhässä. Jk Myllykangas, jolloinka vielä n. 15 min. lisää (odoteltiin kohtaavaa IC-47:aa). Juna perillä Ol n. 20 min. myöhästyneenä.

Junassa 4 vaunua, juna *tupaten täysi* matkalaisia (=vapaat istumapaikat varsin vähissä). Mm. paljohkolti asevelvollisia LapItR:sta Roista, joka oli myöskin oma palveluspaikkani aikanansa.

Matkustin konduktöörivaunussa, valm. Turku -93. V. lämpötila +28'C.

Vet. Sr2, nro 3213. Ov. Efit 23656.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:08 ----------

Lisätään tähän vielä, että varsin luultavasti tuo vaunu modifioitu inva-vaunuksi. Istuin nk. ylipaikalla taikka lisäpaikalla (taitettava seinusistuin).  :Idea:

----------


## Assamies

Ic-47 Ol-Km (Oul-Kem):
Lippu ostettu juuri ennen WR:n lipunmyynnin sulkeutumista. Pwm: la 26.3.-11. Lipunh. 10,10.   :Shocked:  

Waunu oli inwa-waunu, ja alakerran ikkunapaikka 23 waunussa 3. Junaspeksit: vet. Sr2 no: 3213, wn. Ed 28078, walm. Transtech wm-08.

Junan lähtö 22 min. myöh. Saap. Km n. 15 min. myöh.  :Eek: 

*Ko. junanro* on _aiwan uusi Hki-Roi reitillä_.  :Cool: 

(tämä wiestini duplikaatti-wersio aspalstan wastaawasta keskustelusäikeestä; johon osioon ei julkista pääsyä)

----------


## Assamies

Kuten tämänhetkisessä allekirjoituksessa mainittukin, olisi ke 4.5. suunnitteilla m-p Ol-Kok.

Hintaa en matkalle nyt tiedä, vaan se selviää kyllä.

ASepalveluksen jälkeen edestakainen kustansi muistaakseni 150 mk suuntaansa. Junaliput ovat vielä varmasti tallella, joten pitää tämä asia tarkistaa.  :Confused: 

1½ vuotta sitten, Ol-Kaj maksoi muistaakseni n. 50 € mennen tullen.

Km-määrä sama: vaan junamatkan hinta kaksinkertaistunut 20 vuodessa....  :Mad:  (-ja tulot tietenkään taas eivät...)  :Evil or Very Mad: 
===
Silloin ei ollut alennusoikeutta - mikä taasen nytten on.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Asemalta todellakin kirjoittelen & makuupaikka varattuna autopikayöjunaan. On P266, määränpäänä Hki. Taitaa olla niitä vanhoja vaunuja.

Minusta vaunujen uusiminen olisi ollut kätevämpää aloittaa siitä päästä.

Toivotaan vaan vielä nyt sitä, jotta tulisivat ne sisämaan yöpikajunat uudelleen. Ne syöttäisivät Venäjällekin päin menevää liikennettä.

Allegroihin en tässä mitään kantaa ota.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:33 ----------

Juna lähti n. 4-5 min. myöh.

ASemalta otettiin junakuvia, jossa mm. autovaunuja saattava Dv12 kohtasi Kaj tulleen junan. Kaj juna jäänee varikolle.

P266: uudet vaunut jo.  :Cool:  Sellaisessa myöskin istun, tätä palstaviestiä kirjoitellen. Äsken oli pysähdys, joku tarkka tyyppi saattaa ehkä ASemankin (liikennepaikan) siihen keksiä.

Ps: -pidin wanhojen waunujen wanhASta ominaistuoksusta. Tuo puoli nykyisellään muutoin helposti järjestettävä juttu...  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:07 ----------

2 heikkoa kohtaa heti löydän uusista yöjunavaunuista: toinen on itsestään aukeava hytin ovi, toinen on toimimaton radio.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Matka takana jo n. 1 vk sitten. Paluu takaisin mahdollisimman tarkasti pikajunareittiä 6 seuraten. Tämä aivan sattuneesta syystä.  :Twisted Evil:  Reitin varrelle jäi siis, mm. Hy, Tpe, Sk, Pko, Yv & Ou...  :Cool: 

Yöjunavn. tunnistenro todella pitkä; yksi tunnistenro on *B0033*.  :Confused: 

Kännykuvia otettiin muutamia. Mm. vet.

---------- Viesti lisätty 18.5.2011 kello 0:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 17.5.2011 kello 23:43 ----------

Ihmettelin (uusia) minulle outoja paikkareita pääras.  :Confused:  Näyttivät menevät länsisuuntaan, eli Epo & siintä etiäpäin...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Ai niin, Pts tietysti pääsi unneutumaan.  :Embarassed:   :Wink:  Niin tarkkaan, se reitti meillä meni...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

P266, Km-Ol eilen to 19.5.-11:

Vet. Sr1 nr. 3036.
Kvn. Efits 23201/vm-10 (ilmeisesti vn modifioitu) - alkup. Efit 23555/vm-85.
Omavn. Ein 23233/vm-83. Vnnr. 52 (I vn) & paikka 30.

Juna kulki aikataulunsa mukaisesti.
Junankohtaamisia en havainnut.
Ol liitettiin lisää autonkuljetusvn. perään. Saattoi Dr12 nr. 2649.
Junakuvia otettiin & myöskin vaunun sisäpuolelta/toisia matkalaisia tallentamatta - kännyn muisti alkaa olemaan täytenä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Dr12 nr. 2649.


Dv12.

Dr12 on ihan eri vehje, museoliikenteessä enää nykyään.

----------


## Assamies

^^Oho!  :Eek:  Miten sattuikaan!  :Embarassed:  Tietenkin tarkoitin "Reeveriä". Oikolukutaitoni kaipaa hiontaa, vielä edelleenkin! :Icon Frown: 

Lyhenteistä: eniten luonnollisesti juna-ajoa reitillä Km-Ol. Virallinen taitaa olla Kem-Oul.

Asemien eroista: Ol=Oulu, Ou=Oulainen. *Oul* tuota jo sotkisi mielestäni.  :Confused:

----------


## tlajunen

> Lyhenteistä: eniten luonnollisesti juna-ajoa reitillä Km-Ol. Virallinen taitaa olla Kem-Oul.
> 
> Asemien eroista: Ol=Oulu, Ou=Oulainen. *Oul* tuota jo sotkisi mielestäni.


Mikäli halutaan käyttää virallisia rautatieliikennepaikkojen lyhenteitä, niin tuossa tapauksessa se olisi Kem-Ol, koska junien pysähdyspaikat on määritelty liikennepaikkojen osien tarkkuudella.

"Ol" on liikennepaikan osan "Oulu asema" lyhenne. Kaupallisesti toki tätä nimitetään nimellä Oulu. Lyhenne "Oul" on myös käytössä, se tarkoittaa koko Oulun liikennepaikkaa, ja sisältää osinaan aseman lisäksi Oulu tavaran, Nokelan, Oritkarin ja Tuiran.

Kemi sen sijaan on osiin jakamaton liikennepaikka (kuten suurin osa Suomen liikennepaikoista), ja sen lyhenne on Kem. Lyhennettä "Km" ei ole tällä hetkellä käytössä.

Tuorein luettelo rautatieliikennepaikoista löytyy tästä:

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...koista_web.pdf

----------


## Assamies

Kiitos tiedosta, se "Km" lienee wanha tieto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Käytän sitä, koska tuntuu kivalta.  :Twisted Evil:  Mutta korjataanpa wiralliseen wersioon.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:31 ----------

Havaintoa Nokelasta: junakuvia otettiin. Nämä nähtiin, *Kameli* nr. 2615: wiherwällä wärityksellä. *Wiirikukko* aliAS *Seepra*/*Belarus* nr. 1872.

Tähän asti tuo Dr14 (ent. Vr12) harwinainen näky tällä ilmansuunnalla! :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Siis, Kameli & Dreeveri=Dv12. Linkitetäänpä wielä Wikiä tähän warmemmaksi wakuudeksi:

Dv12:  :Arrow:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dv12
Dr14:  :Arrow:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr14
Sm5:  :Arrow:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sm5

Joku ystäwällismielinen sielu olisi woinnut jotain kertoa Sm5:destä. Näitä silloin Steissilla kerrattain ounAStelin.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Vielä edelleen, ihan vaan selvyyden vuoksi:
OUL == Oulun/Oulunsalon lentoas.
RVN == Rovaniemen le-as.

-josta siis erotuksena:
Ol - Oulun r.as. (tässä kontekstissa)
Roi - Rovaniemen r.as.

-uutena terminä otetaan käyttöön, VR:n/Rhk:n mukainen:
Kem (ent. Km) - Kemin r.as.

----------


## Assamies

*P266*:n _*juna-ASukin*_ tapahtumia:

^-tuo mainittu siis toissapv. & eilen. Erikoista: eilen oli oma juna ohitettava/odottava, tänään ohittava/ohiajava. Junakohtaus Hd. Nk. *routakautena* junakohtaukset jääneet pois kokonaisuudessaan. Nyt siis ns. normiaikataulu.

Wetureina wanhat juhdat: SrI, nr. 3091 (ajopv. 13.6.) & nr. 3072 (ajopv. 14.6.)

Sikäli harwinainen bongaus, että sama reitti perättäisesti ajallisesti (Kem-Ol).

Ajospekseja:
13.6.: -lippu atm:sta (korttimaksu), kond.vn.
14.6.: -lippu junasta per käteinen, uudistettu ex. I kl. vn. Kond.vn. täytenä. Ateriointi rav.vn. :Tongue: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:44 ----------

^Toissapäivänä vaihtotöissä (+autovn.) _Iso-Waalee_, eilen taas _Reeveri_. Reeverin maalit pahassa kondiksessa, warmaan menee kohta saneeraukseen. Silloin wäriksi waihtuu wiherwä. :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Paikka- & vaunutiedot liitetään tähän myöhempänä. Ne ovat tallessa, lipuille kirjoitettuina. Teen näin aina junalipuille, jotka taltioin myöhempää vastaista varten.

Bussitiedot kirjataan aikatauluihin, omille kohdilleen. Yleensä seutuliikenteen reitti jakaantuu 4:ään osioon per reitti, niissä keskusta on eriyttävä määre. Jotkut reitit ovat m-p suuntaisesti eli kahtena osana.

----------


## Assamies

Matkatiedot, 2x P266: Kem-Ol

Lähtöajat +10 min. Perillä Ol noin-aikataulussaan.

13.6.-11:
Vet. Sr1 nr. 3091
Omavn. & kond.vn Efit 23565, rak.vm-86 Pasila Hki
(vn.nr. 59, ikk.p.15)

Ol vaihtotöissä Dr16, nr. 2813 liittämässä autovn.
Junakohtaus Hd, oli sivutettava (IC49 sivuutti)
---

14.6.-11:
Vet. Sr1 nr. 3072
Omavn. Eipt 27368, uud.vm-04 (vn.nr. 57, ikk.p.101)

Ol vaihtotöissä Dv12, nr. ei saatu (*Reeverin* maalit huomattavan haalistuneet)
Junakohtaus Hd, oli sivuuttava (IC49 odotti)

----------


## TEP70

> 13.6.-11:
> Omavn. & kond.vn Efit 23565, rak.vm-86 Pasila Hki
> (vn.nr. 59, ikk.p.15)


Tämä vaunu itse asiassa tunnetaan nykyään EFits 24301:nä, vaikka tuollainenkin laatta eteisestä kyllä löytyy historiaa kunnioittaen.

----------


## Assamies

Aiwan. :Wink: 
Aiemmin Nokelassa nähty & kuwattu Reeweri nr. 2615 eilen Kem. Kuwattiin edestä & takaa.

Tänään poikkeukselliset järjestelyt jatkuneet. P270 Kem-Ol. Lähtö +50 min.
Keulilla Dr16 nr. 2820, wanhoissa wäreissä, walm. Transtech. Ol *sähköt eteen* Sr1 nr. 3024. (Sopewasti paikalle sattuwa henkilö, saattaapi tämän esim. junan määräasemalle saapuessa todentaa.)

ASemalla melkoinen hässäkkä, koskapa Kjä:n juna saapui 5 min. Kri:n junan jäljessä. P274 lähtikin ennen, lisäksi laiturilta 2 (wiereinen, koskapa Kri:n juna oli lait. 3). Weturista oteltiin hywinkin lähikontaktikuwia - lähes puskimien kosketusetäisyydeltä. Lienee warsin waikuttawaa nähtäwää.  :Biggrin: 
Wallinneen häzzäkän wuoksi, ei waihtoweturia bongailtu.  :Sad:  (-oletusarwona tässä se, että autojunawaunuja lisättiin kumpaisenkiin yöpikajunaan...)

Junawalintaan osalta Keskustorilla (-ei enää mikään Punainentori) pidetyn hienon artistin konsertti - walowoimainen tähtönen Pohojosesta. Itseasiassa woisiko sanoa: *Legendaarinen Leidi* - ja hänhän tietysti Eini...  :Cool: 

Konnarisetä koetti houkutella matkaa jatkamaan. Ehkä ensi kerralla, toiwotaan että joskus saadaan itäreittiä paremmin käydyksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Jy asemalla näkyi historiallinen letka; wanhoja puuwaunuja & keulilla wanha *Kymihuru* alias *Nakkiputka* & *Myymäläauto* Dr13. Aikanaan sen koeajossa saatiin huiput 150km/t. Lähde: MMM, nv-65. :Redface: 

Wanhan *Hämeenhurun*, Dr12:sen kun wielä näkemään ajossa pääsisi. Ehjiä ei taida olla montakaan, yksi lienee Toijalan Weturimuseossa. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

P272 eilen, ja on matkallaan (Kri) -Hki tänään. Veturinvaihtoa (Ol) kuvattiin hyvin onnistuneesti.
*Triangelikohtaus*; eli samaan aikaan saapui 3 junaa, n. muutaman min. sisällä.
Kaj. iltajuna jäi jostain kumman käsittämättömästä syystä kuvaamatta.

Omavaunu oli myöskin *kone/kond.vaunu*. Ajospeksit tallella.  :Cool:  Veturina ei, nyt ennen poikkeavasti Transtech: vaan Valmet. :Cool: 

& *Kiisseliwedolla* tultihin, no totta Moozez... :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:22 ----------

Vet. Kri-Ol: Dr16, nr. 2807
Ol-Hki: Sr1, nr. 3095 (vihreässä maalissa jo)

----------


## tlajunen

> -- matkallaan (*Kri*) -Hki tänään --


Liikennepaikan Kolari lyhenne: *Kli*

----------


## Assamies

> Liikennepaikan Kolari lyhenne: *Kli*


No, joko taas?  :Embarassed:  Typo mikä typo - sorry kowasti!  :Embarassed: 
Yleensä kyllä tarkastan spexit; ennen kuin niitä laitan...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kerran oli(n) laittanut *Dr12* - kun *Dv12* olisi olla pitänyt. *menee pimeään nurkkaan häpeämään*

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:30 ----------

Back to the topic:
P272-junan yövaunut saneerattu/modifioitu. Omavaunu samalla myöskin *konevaunu* - kond.vn. Sen piti olla Efit 23561. Vm.-85 (huom. muistini mukaan, se saattaa kyllä pettää, näissä detaljikysymyksissä).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vet. oli siis Valmetin tekele nr. 2807, keulille vaihtui sähköweto Ol; Sr1 nr. 3095. Ko. weturit kuwattiin. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen & tänään kulussa PorHa:n Dm7. Määräas. Mh. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhoksen_rautatieasema. Järkytys oli melkoinen, kuin ei Ol r.as. näkynyt mitään lättä-aikatauluja. Niinpä nyt jäi varmaan tällä kertaa käymättä tuo lättäri-ajelu kokonaan. Ehkä Oulu-päivillä myöhemmin sitten, kait varmaan... :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------

Selaimeni tuntuu taaskin temppuilevan. Se saattaa osaltaan aiheuttaa näitä valitettavia *kirijootushärilöitä*.  :Razz:  Pitää varmaan taas alkaa vaihtelemaan toiseen näitä... :Mad:

----------


## SD202

> Eilen & tänään kulussa PorHa:n Dm7. Määräas. Mh. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhoksen_rautatieasema. Järkytys oli melkoinen, kuin ei Ol r.as. näkynyt mitään lättä-aikatauluja. Niinpä nyt jäi varmaan tällä kertaa käymättä tuo lättäri-ajelu kokonaan. Ehkä Oulu-päivillä myöhemmin sitten, kait varmaan...


Itsekin ihmettelin tuota toissa kesänä, PorHan nettisivut tuntuvat olevan ainoa tiedonlähde. Lisäksi ihmettelin, kun Toppilan kesäteatteri (http://www.merioulu.fi/) ei juurikaan mainostanut mahdollisuutta päästä Oulun keskustasta teatteriin kupeeseen eli Toppilan Möljän seisakkeelle Lättähatulla. Noh, olihan se kiva matkata Lättähatun kyydissä ja katsella teatteriin meneviä seisovissa autojonoissa... :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Nyt on nuot kiskot vedetty rullille.  :Frown:  Osaksi noihin maisemiin, valmistuu grynderi-tekeleitä.  :Mad: 
===

Eilen juna-ajoa, vertaisuuden merkeissä; tapasin toisen junabongarin Ol. Tulin P266, jonka lähtö Kem +5min. Suhteellisen siedettävästi.
Sain vertaiseltani uutta mielenkiintoista tietoa, Vr-lafkan tapahtumista. Kolarin juna ollut kerrattain riskisti myöhässä. Tämä veturin (Dr16) konerikon johdosta.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

^Matkatiedot aina päivystysvetureineen (Ol) tallella. Ol lisättin yksi yöjunan autovaunu. Saattoi Dr16 "12". Kuvia oteltiin. :Cool: 
Ja; tällä kertaa istuskeltiin sitten tiiviisti lippuun merkityllä paikalla (-toisin kuten kovin monasti tätä ennen).  :Wink: 
===
Viite: en pyri häätämään ketään omalta paikaltaan, jos esim. junan alkupäästä löytyy muutoin vapaata tilaa. Kuten hyvin monesti on näin käynytkin.  :Smile:  Monestikin oli lippuun merkitty paikka *konevaunussa* - joka saattanut olla tupaten täysi.

----------


## Assamies

PorHa liikennöi Ol-Jns. Vielä 2x. Mielestäni hinta (m-p 80) ei aivan kohtuuton. Erityistä huomioitavaa: Dm7:n reitti noudattelee waka-wanhoja junapari P9 & 10:n reittiä. Maisemallisesti varmaan ehkä enemmän kuin sykähdyttävän kaunista... :Redface: 

Wikilinkki: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joensuun_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Päätös; kyllä, minä menen. En varmaan vielä ensi la. Mutta sitä seur. Kuten jo ennemmin kerroin, noudattaa Dm7:n reitti waka-wanhaa P9 & P10 -junaparin reittiä. Minulla oli silloin joskus nuorena mahdollisuus käydä & sen pöhköyttäni menetin.  :Embarassed:  Olen PorHa:lle erittäin kiitollinen, tästä tarjotusta tilaisuudesta.

En ole vielä PorHa:n jäsen, mutta olen ryhtynyt miettimään sitä varsin vakavasti. Synergia-etuja voisi tulla paljonkin. En vielä tiedä.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> En ole vielä PorHa:n jäsen, mutta olen ryhtynyt miettimään sitä varsin vakavasti. Synergia-etuja voisi tulla paljonkin. En vielä tiedä.


Kannattaa liittyä jäseneksi. Jäsenkirjeessä oli 50% alennuskuponki Joensuun junaan.

----------


## Assamies

^Ohoo, no tuota enpäs tiennytkään. Uudet toimitilatkin olletikin, A-Killalta (?) periytyneitä kerhotiloiksi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ehkä mennään, jos rahoitus saadaan ennen wiimmeistä lähtöä selwiteltyä.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen P266 välillä Kem-Ol. Matkaspeksit talteen. Ol r.as. junakuvia siitä, kun 3 autovn. liitettiin perään MGO:n *röhellyksen/pörpötyksen* säestämänä. :Cool:  Tuo saattaja tietenkin siis Dv12 alias *Kameli*. Junan lähtö Kem atm, kuten myös saap Ol. *Juko* Hd, jossa ilta-Ic odotti; yllätys sekin. :Wink: 

H410:eenkin olisin toki ehtinyt; halutti vaan vähän *fiilistellä* merikaupungin maisemissa. Tuloos festarit..! :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

^-Junaspexit: vet. Sr1 no. 3073, ovn. Ein23233 (vm-83, Hki). Vaihtotyö/autovn. liitto: 3 kpl (+3=6) vaihettajana Dv12 no. 2658. Junan kulku atm, jopa 2-3 min etuajassa. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Ehkä menen käymään vielä Tpe-Pr.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tlajunen

> Ehkä menen käymään vielä Tpe-Pr.


Mikä on "Pr"?

Ja noin muutoin huomiona tähän ketjuun: tämä on hieman liian päiväkirja- tai blogimainen mielestäni sopiakseen tällaisen foorumin ketjuksi. Oletko harkinnut blogin kirjoittamista? Sellaiseen nämä matkakertomukset sopisivat ehkä paremmin.

----------


## Assamies

> Mikä on "Pr"?
> 
> Ja noin muutoin huomiona tähän ketjuun: tämä on hieman liian päiväkirja- tai blogimainen mielestäni sopiakseen tällaisen foorumin ketjuksi. Oletko harkinnut blogin kirjoittamista? Sellaiseen nämä matkakertomukset sopisivat ehkä paremmin.


Anteeksi: *Pri*. Jouduin kirjoittamaan hieman turhan kiireessä, josta tämä valitettava epähuomio.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porin_rautatieasema

Blogien kirjoitteluun en taida kovin perehtynyt. Tämä blogi-optio ainakin minulle melkoisen uusi, joten olen ajatusta vierastanut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:06 ----------

Olen ajatellut myöskin jlf:n jättämistä kokonaan. Sp-osoite ei esim. ole enää validi, eikä sitä saa muutettua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen ajatellut myöskin jlf:n jättämistä kokonaan. Sp-osoite ei esim. ole enää validi, eikä sitä saa muutettua.


Kyllä minulta ainakin onnistuu sähköpostiosoitteen vaihtaminen täältä: http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editpassword

----------


## TEP70

> Kyllä minulta ainakin onnistuu sähköpostiosoitteen vaihtaminen täältä: http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editpassword


Vahvistusviesti vain kulkeutui roskapostikansioon, kun vaihdoin omani muistaessani koko jutun tästä viestistä. Luulin jo minäkin, ettei vaihto onnistu.

----------


## Assamies

En ole nyt yrittänytkään saikata tuon e-mailin vaihdon kanssa.

Tänään Lätällä Nokelaan (kiskobussi Dm7). Pienoisrautatie-näyttely Pohjankartanossa. Tänään & hu. Koetan ehtiä vielä klo 15.50 vuoroon Mh. Niitä ei olla nyt numeroitu.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ajelin rata-autolla (kyytiläisenä tietenkin) & resiinalla (ei kyytiläisiä, itse ajelin pikkumutkan pariinkin otteeseen).  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Rau-Rto 20 (vm.-62, Sisu - ei Valmet...  :Twisted Evil:  ) oli siis tuo rata-auto. Dm7-reissu Ol-Mh käytiin. Mennessä *juko*. Sr2-parin vetämä malmijuna vastaan hieman ennen Mh. Olisiko sitten ollut Soso. Mitään muuta en kyllä pysty keksimään.  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:07 ----------

Huom.  :Exclamation:  Ottakaatte huomiset (su 4.9.) Dm7-kyytiin Mh menijät, käteistä mukaan matkaan  :Exclamation:  Lättärissä on karkki- & mehumyyntiä, jonka tuotto menee PoRha:n eläkeläisten kahvirahastoon...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tpe varmaan hu. Ei tietoa, että mennäänkö -tai tullaan autopikajunalla. Tämä olisi yksi mielekäs mahdollisuus. :Cool: 
Jos vain mahdollista, niin yritetään käydä H-junalla Tpe-Pr.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

> Tpe varmaan hu. Ei tietoa, että mennäänkö -tai tullaan autopikajunalla. Tämä olisi yksi mielekäs mahdollisuus.
> Jos vain mahdollista, niin yritetään käydä H-junalla Tpe-Pr.


 :Embarassed:  -Miksihän taas tuo _Pr_ pääsi tulemaan..? Selkeätä, vaan virheellistä logiikkaa: Sk, Jy, Pm, Mh & jne... Tietenkin *Pri* piti panemani! :Eek: 

Noh: Tampesteriin tehtävästi työkeikasta kyse, yhden täyden työpäivän mittaisesta. Isäni mukana tsuppariksi (apuriksi) menisin. Navigoimaan, apukuskiksi, turvallisuuden vuoksi (nostolaitetta/työmaanosturia käytetään) yms. Isäni ei tiennyt vielä siitä, että Manseen pääsee nykyään myöskin autopikajunan kyydissä.  :Cool:  Lastaus- & purkupaikkoja ovat: Kli, Roi, Ol, Tpe & Hki. *-korjatkaa ihmeessä, jos erehdyin näissä!*

----------


## tlajunen

> Lastaus- & purkupaikkoja ovat: Kli, Roi, Ol, Tpe & Hki. *-korjatkaa ihmeessä, jos erehdyin näissä!*


Pyynnöstä korjataan! Mainittujen lisäksi lyhentein sanottuna Kjä sekä Tku.

----------


## Assamies

^Hyvä, oikein paljon kiitoksia!  :Biggrin:  Näitäkin epäilin, muttei ole nyt mukana sitä "Suurta Kirjaa" - VR:n kaikki junareitit kattavaa taskuaikataulua (h.: n. 80 snt/0,80). Siinä on info-sivuilla nämä autojen lastaus/purkuasemat, jos nyt tämän oikein muistin.

Homma etenee luultavasti sillälailla: klo 21 iltajunaan (P266) Ol-Hki. Sieltä ajaen Tre:en (Tpe) kautta edelleen. Detaljit eivät vieläkään selvillä. Mutta autojuna melkolailla varmana pääsee toteutumaan. "Ol" olisi oikeasti "Oul". Mutta sekoitan sen sitten kuitenkin Oulaisiin.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:

----------


## tlajunen

> "Ol" olisi oikeasti "Oul". Mutta sekoitan sen sitten kuitenkin Oulaisiin.


Ei, vaan aivan oikein, Oulun rautatieasema (säädösvirallisesti: "Oulu asema") on nimenomaan Ol, ja junien lähtö-, välipysähdys- ja määräpaikat ilmoitetaan tällä tarkkuudella. "Oulu asema" on sen sijaan osa suurempaa kokonaisuutta, liikennepaikkaa "Oulu", jonka lyhenne on tuo "Oul". Siihen kuuluu Oulu aseman lisäksi Oulu Nokela (Nok), Oulu Oritkari (Ori), Oulu tavara (Olt) ja Oulu Tuira (Tua). Oulainen sen sijaan on "Ou".  :Smile: 

Jos kiinnostusta riittää perehtyä lyhenteiden värikkääseen maailmaan, löytyvät kaikkein ajantasaisimmat tiedot Liikenneviraston dokumentista "Luettelo rautatieliikennepaikoista 1.1.2011", linkki: http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julka...koista_web.pdf

----------


## Assamies

Joo, mukava tietää, tosi paljon kiitosta! :Biggrin:  Nyt huojuvasta P266:sta tätä viestiä vastailen.
Edessä on tosiwanha-ryskäläinen Sr1: nro 3002. Lienee jopa ihan historiallinen vehje se..?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Rav.vaunu Turussa tehty vm-97, Rk2x811. Vaihtotyöt teki Iso-Waalee (ent. iso-vaikee) Dr16 2811. Kuvia oteltiin ja osa epäonnistui. Dr16:a ei saatu kunnolla kuvaan.  :Frown:  Sitäkään en ehtinyt havainnoimaan, että ns. kummanko valmistajan tekele tuo oli: (Valmet/Transtech).
Omavaunu nro 62, Edm 288525. Pitää vielä amusella tarkistaa sekin, että annoinko oikean tiedon.

Nyt olemme menossa: Yv. Jk. -keulilla pari melkein tyhjää päivävaunua, sinistä. Tupakkavaunu on ent./uudistettu I lk. vaunu. (kuten nyt totuttua)

Rav.vaunun osalta: muutoin olisin syönyt kalapotut (kermainen lohikeitto) - vaan siitä olisi tullut jo 3. annos kuluneen päivän osalta. Söin lihapullamuusin. Ruokajuomana tuopillinen *Koti-Ikävää* (KotaKolaa, LapinKultaa). Huom.. nimessä a & u allekkain = Au, Aurum (kulta lat.).  :Wink: 

"L-a-pin
K-u-lta"  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Siis, en ole syönyt 3:a lohikeittoa junassa (saman päivän aikana). Vaan aivan muualla. Oma kokemushavainto junan (Avecra) tarjoamasta lohikeitosta: varsin suuresti suositeltava. Hinta/laatu-suhde lienee sekin suunnilleen kohdillansa.  :Tongue: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:31 ----------

Ja täten, lisään osuudeksi P266:een: Ol-Hki..  :Exclamation:  :Cool:  (-kuin se joskus saattoi olla: Tor-Hki/Kem-Hki...) Torniosta joko juna-bussi yhteys taikka suoraan Tor P:sta (-ei enää voimassa, nyk. Tor It.)

----------


## Assamies

Eikä tullut tietenkään mukaan kameraa, ei kännyä taikka muistivihkoa. Näin ollen nuo havainnot jäivät tykkänään muistinvaraisiksi. Uusien vaunujen nro:t ovat todella pitkät, eikä saata mitenkään muistaa. Vaunun (Edm) nro näkyi ohjauspaneelissa. Junan ollessa perillä asemalla, paneeli oli jo sammutettu. :x

Vr poistaa txt-aikataulukyselyn. Vastauksessa näkyi aina: J: P xxx. Ja kun siitä tuli näin: J:P( :P/ :Tongue:  ) 274 vaihto Tpe IC162 (esim.) -niin kyllähän se aikas huvittavalta vaikutti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:38 ----------

#1. vaunussa oli ohjauspaneelin luukku raollaan. Olisin halutessani siis voinut esim. avata vaikka vaunun ovet (ts. poistaa lukituksen).  :Twisted Evil:  Tietenkään en koskenut mihinkään. Siitä olisi voinut tulla pahoja seurauksia.

----------


## tlajunen

> #1. vaunussa oli ohjauspaneelin luukku raollaan. Olisin halutessani siis voinut esim. avata vaikka vaunun ovet (ts. poistaa lukituksen).  Tietenkään en koskenut mihinkään. Siitä olisi voinut tulla pahoja seurauksia.


Ei aukea lukitukset eikä ovet junan ollessa liikkeellä. Järjestelmä saa vaunukohtaisen nopeustiedon akselitakometrilta, ja riittävän suuri nopeus (muutama km/h) asettaa eston ovien aukaisulle.

----------


## Assamies

^OK!  :Very Happy: 

Eilen Kem-Ol; P272. Juna myöhässä yli ½ t.  :Eek:  Edessä Iso-Waalee Dr16 nro 2809 (valm. Valmet). 2 päivävaunua, joista toinen kond.vaunu & toinen ex. I-lk. päivävaunu. Siinä myöskin matkustin, vaununro 37, istuin paikalla 109. Vaunu oli Eipt 27376, saneerattu -04. Kond. vaunusta en saanut tarkkoja speksejä. Se saattoi, huom. -saattoi olla 23565. Tuo ollut joskus pohjoisilla reiteillä ainakin. Ol veturi vaihto, jossa keulille vihreisiin maalattu Sr1 nr. 3076. Juna- & asemakuvia. Onnistumisesta ei tietoa vielä.

Hyhkyssä eli Ala-Pispalassa (Tpe) myöskin junakuvia radan varresta. Siitä kulee päärata. Kokovihreä Pendo, yksi IC sekä yksi Porin H-juna kuvattu. Tuon ohella eräs yksinäinen Dv12, joka ajeli edestakaisin. Saattoi olla kuljettajakoulutus ehkä meneillä. Muuta mielekästä syytä en edestakaiselle ajelulle löydä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:50 ----------

Kjä:stä tullut P274 nähtiin myöskin. Edessä 2x Sr2 (-34 / -32). Etummainen lähti Ol. Saattoi olla *vikapäivystyksessä*. Raiteelle 2 ajeli Dv12 -pari, josta etummainen etelään päin oli nr. 2501; uusissa punamaaleissa. Osa Dreevereistä on jo vihreässä maalissa; ei mielestäni mitenkään kaunis näky. :Eek: 

P274 oli sekin puolisen tuntia myöhästyneenä at:sta. Junassa päivävaunuja 3 kpl.

----------


## Assamies

Lisätään tähän vielä se, että junan (P272, ks. ed.) lähtö Kem oli erittäin nykivää. Luulin jo, että olimme joutuneet onnettomuuteen...  :Sad:  Olin varannut pc-paikan, joka jo *miehitetty*. Tämäkin lisäsi ärtymystäni. En esittänyt paikkalippua, joka olisi varmaan johtanut ko. seurueen siirtymiseen muuanne. Koska olen Asperger-henkilö, en tuota ärtymystäni ilmaise näkyvästi (ellei ilmene pakottavaa tarvetta). Ärsytyskynnykseni on yleensä hyvin suuri, mutta kun se ylitetään: niin jovain alkaapi taifuunit puhaltelemaan..!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Tpe kutsuu taas: Asperger-syyspäivät Mansessa.
Paikka Kissanmaa: marraskuun puolenvälin jälkeen (n. 20 pv. aikaan {20.11.} - kesto 2 pv - 1 vkl.).
En tiedä vielä mitään siitä, että menenkö edes sinne.
Jos menen, niin kyllä junalla. Luultavasti yöjuna olemaan tulisi.
Kiinnostuneille lisäinfoa: puoltaja.fi & autismiliitto.fi  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------

Pitäisi ensin tietää huokeat majoitusmahdollisuudet ja ohjelma, yms. muuta mukavaa. On ehkä hieman vaikeasti tähän esitettävää. Mutta: jos esim. jonkin museon lippuhinta on n. 6 hujakoilla. Ja junailu Tpe-Pri maksaa vain n. 2  enemmän. Niin: johtopäätös, ettei kahta puhetta tule tästä..!

Nähdäkseni Tpe-Pri (& takaisin) on ihan järkevä juttu. Mutta ehdottomasti päiväs-aikaan tulee toteuttaa! (lue tämä näin: ennen klo 15 lähtö Tpe-Pri)...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:47 ----------

Huom. -eläkeläishinta, alennus 50%^

----------


## tlajunen

> Olin varannut pc-paikan, joka jo *miehitetty*. Tämäkin lisäsi ärtymystäni.


Junassa ei kenenkään ole pakko istua lippuun merkityllä paikallaan, eikä kaikilla edes ole paikkatietoja lipussaan. Sinun paikalla istuneet henkilöt eivät siis tehneet mitään väärää. Jos olisit ilmaissut heille, että paikka on sinun, olisivat he varmasti sirtyneet. Tällaista tapahtuu kaukojunissa jatkuvasti, enkä ole nähnyt koskaan, että toisen paikalla istuva ei olisi suostunut siirtymään.

Jos kuitenkin näin kävisi, niin konduktöörillä on velvollisuus puuttua asiaan, ja hänellä on valtuudet tarvittaessa vaikka poistaa henkilö(t) junasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tpe kutsuu taas: Asperger-syyspäivät Mansessa. [...] Pitäisi ensin tietää huokeat majoitusmahdollisuudet ja ohjelma, yms. muuta mukavaa. On ehkä hieman vaikeasti tähän esitettävää. Mutta: jos esim. jonkin museon lippuhinta on n. 6 hujakoilla. Ja junailu Tpe-Pri maksaa vain n. 2  enemmän. Niin: johtopäätös, ettei kahta puhetta tule tästä..!


Tervetuloa vaan Tampereelle, kyllä täältä kaikkea tekemistä löytyy.  :Smile: 

Olen ymmärtänyt (lieneekö paikkansa pitävää?) että Aspergerin tapauksessa asioiden hyvä etukäteissuunnittelu on avuksi. Siispä nettiin suunnittelemaan. Vinkkejä löytyy esim. portaalin http://www.visittampere.fi/ kautta.

Edullista majoitusta löytyy esim. Omena-hotelleista, http://www.omenahotels.com/ . Tampereella näitä on kaksi, toinen ihan lähellä rautatieasemaa.

Museoiden ohella suosittelisin itse esim. pientä kävelyä Pyynikillä ja Pispalassa. Harjun päältä on komeat näkymät järville. Henkilökohtaisena anekdoottina kerrottakoon, että Pyynikillä näköalapaikalla olen vuosien varrella itse pohdiskellut isoja ja pieniä kysymyksiä sekä löytänyt vastauksia niihin: kun järvelle katselee, asioiden prioriteetit asettuvat itsekseen oikeaan järjestykseen. (Siellä mm. keksin aikoinaan ihan yhtäkkiä miten rakentaa kahden tutkintoni tutkintorakenteet siten fiksusti, että ei tule turhia päällekäisyyksiä ja säästin noin vuoden verran muuten  "ylimääräisiä" opintoja ja nopeutin työelämään siirtymistä.  :Smile:  )

Itse kyllä valitsisin päiväjunan Oulun ja Tampereen välille ja varaisin nipun hyvää luettavaa matkalle. Samoin vähän eväitä ettei tarvitse Avecraa rikastuttaa. Mutta makunsa kullakin.

(Tämä siirrettäneen OT-osastoon vaikka otsikon Matkailuvinkkejä Tampereelle alle?)

----------


## Assamies

^Ok.  :Smile:  & Ok.  :Biggrin:  ^^
Tänään taas P266 Kem-Ol. Edessä Sr1 nr. 3099. Väriä en muista, taisi olla vielä *punaisissa*. Konduktöörin vaunu oli jo vihreissä. Omavaunu 1. keulasta eli olisiko ehkä #40. Tämä oli Ein 23228 ja vm-82.

Junankulku kutakuinkin ajallaan. En tarkkaan katsonut. Tulo Ol saattoi olla n. 2-3 min. at:a myöhempi. Satoi, ja oli kiire jo päästä kämpille. Siksi en jäänyt seurailemaan junan lähtöä Ol.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Erityistä: junankohtaaminen Hd. Odottavia oltiin, eli sivuutettava. ASemakuvia Kem. Yksinäinen Dv12 pääsi myöskin kuvatuksi. Väri vielä punainen. Kolmisen kuvaa kännykkäkameralla tuli oteltua. Junia ei kuvattu.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Lippuuudistus toi uuden ulkoasun junalippuun. Automaatti ei toiminut, jotenka konduktöörin lippu. Lipun hinta kohonnut 7 snt (0,07e).

----------


## Assamies

Kiitän *Mansen kaweria* oiwista winkeistä & kutsusta kaunihisti! :Cool: 
Tampesterihan on meitien (assein) oma huvudstad... -joten eiköhän tulla näkyilemään sinne Kissanmaan maisemiin. Se on jokseenkin tarkaan 2 kk päästä. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Junalipun kertomaa: vaihtoveturi Dv12, väri pun. Saattoi olla nr. 2549, en ole varma. Näin sen sillalla, jonneka asti näkökykyni ei ole riittävän tarkka. Lisäksi veturi liikkui, n. 35 km/t (yleensä vaihtotöissä tietääkseni käytettävä ajonopeus).

Veturi Sr1, nr. 3051. P266, vaunu saattoi olla ehkä 56. En muista enää kovin tarkoin.  :Embarassed: 
Konduktöörinvaunu 24202. Ei selvinnyt vaunuluokitus (esim. Efit/Efiti) tms.
Omavaunu uudistettu I kl. vaunu, saneerattu -04. Nr. 27370. Samassa myöskin tupakkaosasto. Oli tullut jotain konfliktia lähdön jälkeen Kem. Ilmeisesti osalla matkaajista alkoivat *hermot jo pettämään* Hd. Siellä odoteltiin n. 15 min. kohtaavaa Ic-junaa. :Eek: 

Junan lähtö Kem n. 10 min. myöhästyneenä.
Junan saapuminen Ol 25 min. myöhästyneenä.
En jäänyt seuraamaan mitään vaihto-operaatiota enää Ol (sen tarkemmin). Paitsi selvitin kond.vn statuksen eli numeroinnin. Vaunu oli vihreä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:03 ----------

^Täsmennän; Dv12 liitti uusia autovaunuja junan perään. Linjaveturia ei tietenkään vaihdettu. Kolarin (Kri) junat tekevät kylläkin niin Ol. Kemissä (Kem) on sähköistys, muttei esim. Torniossa (Tor).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:10 ----------

^^"Junalipun kertomaa": siksi, että nuo matkadetaljit ovat aina lippuun -taikka ostokuittiin kirjoitetut...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

P272 eilen Kem-Ol. Edessä parivetona 2x Dr16. Nämä olivat etummaisena ajaneesta alkaen n:rot 2807 & 2806. Koska bussi 20 oli ehtinyt jo mennä, niin jäin seuraamaan vielä j lähtöä. Edessä Ol-> oli Sr1 nr. 3082.

Omavaunu oli kond.vaunu: Efit 23524, vm-80. Juna kulki at:n mukaisesti.

Ei j-kohtaamisia ja vet. vaihto Ol, kuten tekstistä edellä ilmenee. J jälkeen tuli 2 muuta junaa, Ic H:gistä & H-j Kaj.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:00 ----------

Koskapa busseja ei enää kulkenut, niin oli edessä kävely asemalta kotiin. Sateessa. Matkaa n. yli 4 km.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen H410, Kem-Ol. (Kuinkas muuten.  :Wink:  ) J aikataulussaan, junakohtaus Myllykangas. Ic47 kohtasi. J käsitti 4 vaunua, jotka ääriään myöten täynnä. Minä istuin viimeisen vaunun matkatavarahyllyllä. Konduktöörinvaunusta olisi voinnut speksit ottaa. Vet. Sr2 3214. Omavn. Eit/Ein 23245, vm-83.

Ol ras. vastassa ystäväni junakuvaaja, joka ikuisti J saapumisen Ol. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Ai, sittenkin Pri...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Tarkoitukseni on käydä ajoväli Tpe-Pri. Se avautuu tulevina AS-syyspäivinä. Ajoituksessa tulee olla hyvin tarkka, sillä Porin junat eivät kovin iltamyöhällä enää liikennöi. Tämän välin (Tpe-Pri) olen yhden kerran elämässäni ajanut. Moni matkustajajunista lienee edelleenkin H-juna. Silloin liput ovat edullisia.

Kuukauden kuluttua ehkä päääsemme näkemään sitten sen, että onnistuikos tumä juttu! :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

^Alustava suunnitelma olisi tulla yöpikajunalla P274 (Ol-Tpe). Paluu toisella yöjunalla, ehkä se voisi olla P273. Yö-Pendolla (päivän viim. juna tuolla reitillä, S59) olisi turhan raskasta palata, kun lisäksi tulisi n. 4-5 km mittainen kävely yöllä kotio.  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

> ^Alustava suunnitelma olisi tulla yöpikajunalla P274 (Ol-Tpe). Paluu toisella yöjunalla, ehkä se voisi olla P273. Yö-Pendolla (päivän viim. juna tuolla reitillä, S59) olisi turhan raskasta palata, kun lisäksi tulisi n. 4-5 km mittainen kävely yöllä kotio.


Suunnitelma peruuntui & Tpe:en matka jäi tekemäti tykkkänään.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

_Minimanse, Pikkutampere_ *(Kem-Ol)*:
P266, sillä H410 oli jo ehtinyt mennä, jl: klo 17.35 (Kem)

vet. Sr1, n:o 3063 (pun.)
ov. Eipt27371/uud.vm-04
kv. Efit23565/vm.-86
jk: Hd

----------


## Assamies

Ensi ma 5.12. Ol-Kaj, via P706. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

> Ensi ma 5.12. Ol-Kaj, via P706.


 Tämä muuttui kuitenkin: missASin tuon yhteyden. Näin se sitten meni: P708. Vet. Sr1, nr. 3049. Vaunut *kääntyivät takaisin tulosuuntaansa (->Ol)* Kaj. Eteen v-letkan toiseen päähän Sr1 nr. 3024.

Ov. Ei 27002, vm-04. Kv. ei bongattu. Rv. taisi olla myös j. mukana, jota ei bongattu.  :Embarassed:

----------


## TEP70

> kv. Efit23565/vm.-86


Muistelisin joskus aikaisemminkin kommentoineeni, että tätä vaunua ei ole enää tuolla numerolla olemassa. Tuollainen valmistajalaatta toki eteisistä edelleen löytyy, mutta vaunu on EFits 24301. Sellaisetkin laatat vaunusta löytyvät.

----------


## Assamies

Kajaanissa siis P708:ssa käännetään veturi eteen (linjaveturi irroitetaan sitä edeltävästi) ja letka palaa Ol. Sillä on junakohtaus Utajärvellä P701:n kanssa.

Kaj. ras. sotilasjuna, jonka keulilla vihreä Sr1. Veturi kuvattu kännykameralla. Pvm. = to 8.12.-11.

Paluuyhteys P701:lla, josta erittäin tarkasti otetut spesifikaatiot otettu.

Kun P701 saapuu Ol, niin silloin *näytellään triangelidraama-kohtaus*. Kolme lähtevää/saapuvaa j. samanaikaisesti.

----------


## Assamies

Eräs merkittävä syy tähän käyttämääni "koodikieleen": havainnon kirjaaminen Palstaan pitää tehdä hyvin nopeASti. Yhteys voi yllättäen katketa, kuten monesti käynyt. Tällöin havainnot/kirjoitetut tiedot katoavat kokonaisuudessaan.

Selainten merkistö-ongelma lienee ohitettu. Joskus jotkin selaimet antoivat skandi-merkkien tilalle kiinalaisia/japanilaisia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:36 ----------

P273 Ol-Kem tänään:
vet. Sr1 (pun.) no. 3053. Vet. kuvattu Ol ras.
Jl atm. Js +10 min. Jk: Myllykangas (Ic-j.)

Ov/Kv. Efits 24301, joskin vanha v-tieto näkyy.
Rv. Rkt 23829

Ugh. Olen puhunut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:39 ----------

Ed. speksit, Kaj-Ol (P701) löytämättä vielä. Jk. oli: Utajärvi.  :Embarassed:

----------


## tlajunen

> Eräs merkittävä syy tähän käyttämääni "koodikieleen": havainnon kirjaaminen Palstaan pitää tehdä hyvin nopeASti. Yhteys voi yllättäen katketa, kuten monesti käynyt. Tällöin havainnot/kirjoitetut tiedot katoavat kokonaisuudessaan.


Ratkaisu tähän: kirjoittaa kaikessa rauhassa tekstinsä loppuun, oikolukee sen ja tämän jälkeen kopioi sen leikepöydälle. Tämän jälkeen yrittää lähettää viestiä sivustolle, ja jos ei onnistu, niin se on tallessa leikepöydällä, mikäli jostain syystä teksti muutoin häviää.

----------


## Assamies

Ainut tämän hetken tieto, on vastaantulleen P708:n tieto: kv. -558 (eli Efit 23558). Jk: Utajärvi. Muuta tietoa ei ole säilynyt. Ilmeisesti joko satunnaisesta, erittäin harvinaisesta mielenoikusta taikka muistamattomuudesta johtuen: P701, matkavälillä Kaj-Ol (pvm. 8.12.-11) tiedot ole saatavilla lainkaan.

Aikaa matkatapahtumien kirjaamiseen olisi ollut vähintäinkin riittävästi.  :Embarassed:  

Nyt olen kirjautunut VR:n Veturi-palveluitten vakikäyttäjäksi.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:38 ----------

Asemat: -silloin kun en kiireissäni ehdi, niin laitan asemien nimet ns. kokonimellä. Nk. tutut asemat lyhennän Rhk:n käyttämin virallisin lyhentein. :Eek:  :Eek: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:45 ----------

^* Ok-ok!

Kiskoystävä tlajusen vinkki on kyllä todella oiva & huomion arvoinen!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Utajärvi = Utj
Myllykangas = Mys
Lähde: Fi-Wiki

Tänään Ol-Jy via Kuo. Erittäin tarkat spesifikaatiot saatu & veturikuvia, liikennepaikkakuvia. Huom. kännykkäkameralla.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:37 ----------

Veturit, omavaunut, konduktöörinvaunut, ravintolavaunut.
Junanvaihtoja 2 (Kuo,Pm). Yhteys I: P704, yht. II: IC68, yht.III: IC922.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:40 ----------

Viimeksi käyttämäni P701:n tiedot (Kaj-Ol, 8.12.-11) eivät siis edelleenkään saatavilla.

Tämän jälkeen aivan juuri ennen joulua (22.-24.12.-11) Ol-Kem P273. Matkatiedot kotisalla, ja nyt eivät juuri siis siten käytettävissä. Olikin I lippu, jossa Veturin asiakkuuskoodit. Juuri nyt tänään jäi käyttämättä tuo Veturi *koodi*, pitkää nrosarjaa & salasanaa ei jaksa milleisestikään muistaa.  :Embarassed:   :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

P273:n tietoja: Vet. Sr1 nr./no. 3053. Matkapäivä oli 22.12.-11 (tarkistettu puh. kuvagallerian tunnistetiedoista, sillä v. & j. kuvattu Ol r.as.).
J. kulku atm.
J-bussi Tor: Salmelan #16.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:45 ----------

P704 Ol-Kuo, 31.12.-11:
V. Sr1 no. 3104
ov. Ein 23256/uud. vm-04(?)
kv. Efit 23553/vm-85
rv. Rk27815/Turku vm-98

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:48 ----------

IC68 Kuo-Pm, 31.12.-11:
vet. Sr1 no. 3026
ov. Ed28070 (hieman huonosti/epäselvästi lapulla kirjoitettuna)
===
IC922 Pm-Jy, 31.12.-11:
vet. Sr1 no. 3016
ov. Ebd 28406 (Talgo)/ex. Ed28022

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:50 ----------

Raiteet, yht. Ol-Jy 31.12.-11:
Ol: raide 2 (P704)
Kuo: raide 1 (IC68)
Pm: raide 3 (IC922)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:54 ----------

Jy, raide 1 (IC922 ->Tku)
Matkapvm: 31.12.-11
Ajettu: Pm-Jy

----------


## Assamies

Yhteyden Ol-Kem (22.12.-11) P273 tarkat tiedot ovat löytyneet.

Tänään Jy-Ol:
I, Jy-Sk: H445
II, Sk-Ol: IC47

J-vaihtoja 2 kpl, juna-/as-kuvia oteltu.

Juko:ja (jk) Dm12:sten kanssa, Hpk: no. 4411 & Ph: no. 4409.

----------


## Assamies

IC47 tänään (4.1.-12) Ol-Kem. Edessä Sr2 no. 3235. Vaunuja 9, joista ov.-tieto vain otettu. Konnarinvaunu viereinen, koskapa rv. + kv. = sama asia. :Cool:  Siitä ei tietoa saatu/ehditty ottaa. Junankulku atm. :Very Happy: 

Juko piti olla yhdessä H410:n kanssa, ehkä Mys. Tästä ei kuitenkaan havaintoa ja asiaa tiedustettu junahlökunnalta.

----------


## Assamies

Lähdetäänpäs tässä veivaamaan nyt näitä j-speksejä ikäänkuin takaisinpäin, aikajärjestyksessä.
Tämä j-tieto nyt tarkoin määritelmin:

P273, Ol-Kem, matkapvm. 22.12.-11

Vet. Sr1 no. 3053 (väri pun. kuvattu Ol r.as.)
ov./kv. Efits 24301 (v.59,ikk.p.19)
rv. Rkt 23829
Jläht. atm
Jsaap. +10min.
Juko: Mys

J-tiedot kirjoitetaan aina käsin maksutos. Siitä syystä ja kertauksen välttämistä (samojen asioitten toisto) varten nämä lyh.

----------


## Assamies

Löytyi toinen, hukassa ollut j-tieto. Bongaukseni siis poikkeuksetta empiirisiä. Bongaan vain omat ookaamiset eli ajot.
Kaj-Ol: P701, matkapvm. 8.12.-11

Vet. Sr1 no. 3005 (v.pun.)
Ov./Kv. Efit 23561, vm-85
Rv. Rkt 23830 (merkintä jokseenkin epäselvä, lie johtunut j. heilumisesta bongaushetkellä)  :Embarassed: 
===
^Ed. ajoon liittyen: j-bussi Tor, Salmelan #16. (Ol-Kem, P273).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:21 ----------

Juko-tieto (j-koht.) vielä jäi ed. puuttumaan.
Siis P701, Kaj-Ol, pvm. 8.12.-11 (to) :
J-koht. Utj.
Kohtaava j: P708. Jonka kv.=Efit 23558 (havainti lievällä kysymysmerkillä varusteltuna?)
Ilm. bongauskohta sopiva juuri kv.-tiedon ottamiseen?
Ei muita matkatietoja, paitsi matkaliput tallella ed. Joissa paikkatiedot.

Veturi-koodia ei käytetty tuolloin (j-lippua ostettaessa).
Tuosta Vet-koodin käyttövaikeudesta raportoidaan vielä VR:lle.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Ennakkotieto, jota en koskaan yleensä tee: hu aamusta P273, Ol-Kem. Paikkatietoa en muista. Se saattoi olla: v.56 & p.31.
Jläht. 08.00.
Jsaap. 09.07 (atm).
Juko: Mys (oletusarvo tämä juuri näin [sic!] )
Vet: Sr1 no. **** (ei vielä tiedossa, tämä j-tyyppi käyttänee *Kaalihäkkejä/ElektroWenäläiziä=Ziperian Zuzia*)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

> Ennakkotieto, jota en koskaan yleensä tee: hu aamusta P273, Ol-Kem. Paikkatietoa en muista. Se saattoi olla: v.56 & p.31.
> Jläht. 08.00.
> Jsaap. 09.07 (atm).
> Juko: Mys (oletusarvo tämä juuri näin [sic!] )
> Vet: Sr1 no. **** (ei vielä tiedossa, tämä j-tyyppi käyttänee *Kaalihäkkejä/ElektroWenäläiziä=Ziperian Zuzia*)


Vet. Sr1 no. 3100 (kuvattu Ol r.as)
Ajopvm: tänään, ke 10.1.-12
Ajoväli: Ol-Kem, J: P273
Jläht. atm
Jsaap. atm
Av. lkm==3 (autov.)
kv. Efits 24201 (uud. 6/-10)
rv. Rkt 23822 vm-82
ov. Ein 23233 vm-83
Juko: Mys (Ic-j, odotti)

----------


## Assamies

Ja jukot olivatten siis Mys:issä:
Konnari kuulutti, megakiits ziittä..! :Cool: 

Paluu kohti Ol, kuten odotettua:
H410, tarkoin j-tiedoin. Jotka annetaan myöhempänä.
Edessä Sr1 (Usko Sinä Siihen Ryssään), kun yleensä ollut "Sirkka"- Sr2.  :Twisted Evil: 

Edelleen j-tiedot: Ol-Jy /Via Kuo & paluu via Sk kirjaamatta.

Juko:t rataosalla 5 (?) eli Jy-Sk via Hpm lie kiintoisia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:04 ----------

Erikoistieto:
H-junaan (taajamajuna) voit mennä, nk. viimetinkaan.
Vaan teeppä se P-junaan eli pikajunaan.
Niin hinnankohotus on se kuulu 5.
Se Vr näin meitä syrjäisiä palveleepi!
JK: Mulla ei ole mahdollista ostaa j-lippua esim. netin kautta. (ei ko. tunnuksia olemassa)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Etsitään vanhoja matkatietoja. Osa kirjoitettu ylös *heiluvin olosuhtein*.

Tälle vko:lle lupeissa ehkä vielä aj-matka OL-HKI.  :Twisted Evil: 
Josa näin pääseepi käyhmän. Nii a vot, met otamma zhiintä jhunakuvhat..!  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:51 ----------

Helpointa kaikista olisi tietty aloittaa paluujunasta /viimeisin.Siinä oli H410:ssa muistaaksein kuvattu Sr1. Se näkyy kyllä päiväyksestä.Olen nyt joululahjana saannut kameran, jolla voin toimittaa jk-bongauskuvia nettiinkin.Halleelujjaa..!  :Very Happy: Erikoistietoja H410:sta.Junaa käyttävät paljolti opiskelijat sekä varusmiehet.Junaa kutsutaan nk. maitojunaksi.Junan konduktöörinvaunussa on tarjolla 1 dl mittaisia vesikippoja (kertakäyttöisiä, muovisia) janoaville.Junan pituus on yleensä 4 vaunua, konduktöörinvaunu on tavallisesti toiseksi viimeisin.H-junaan ei voida varata istumapaikkoja, sen vuoksi sen hinta on pikajunaa halvempi (esim. koostumus voisi muistutttaa pikajunaa, tietyin yhteyksin käytetään DM-12 yhdistelmää)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:06 ----------

AJ/AP: autopikajuna

----------


## Assamies

H410: koostumuksesta.
J ajaa Roi-Kok.
Siinä on hyvin usein paljon sekä varusmiehiä (LapItR, LapLsto) sekä opiskelijoita.
Heitä voi olla sekä RoiAmk:sta, Lapin Yliopistosta, kuin muualtakin / (lähinnä ammattikoulut).

Junan pituus voi joskus harvoin (ehkä pe) olla 5 vn. Yleensä siinä on 4 vn.
Tavanomaisesti nähdäkseni h-j.:lle poikkeuksellisesti edessä Sr2. Joskus ollut myös wanha Sr1, jota myöskin bongattu.

Uuden adekvaatin, liikuteltavan kuvauskaluston (Canon Ixus HS-115) myötä: pyritään saamaan asiallisia junakuvia myöskin nettiin laitettavan jatkossa.

Kuvaustilanteissa painotetaan erityistä huomiota siihen, ettei yksittäisiä henkilöitä kuvaustilanteissa esiintyisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Junaa kutsutaan nk. maitojunaksi.Junan konduktöörinvaunussa on tarjolla 1 dl mittaisia vesikippoja (kertakäyttöisiä, muovisia) janoaville.


Saako noita kuka vain ja milloin vain ja maksutta? Huomasin nuo kipot Seinäjoki-Vaasa-junan konduktöörikopissa joskus puolitoista vuotta sitten ja kuvittelin, että tuo on VR:n tapa täyttää EU-asetuksen määräys tarjoilusta viivästymistilanteessa.

----------


## Assamies

> Saako noita kuka vain ja milloin vain ja maksutta? Huomasin nuo kipot Seinäjoki-Vaasa-junan konduktöörikopissa joskus puolitoista vuotta sitten ja kuvittelin, että tuo on VR:n tapa täyttää EU-asetuksen määräys tarjoilusta viivästymistilanteessa.


Kyllä käsittääkseni saa ja aivan vapaasti. Joskus ollut konnarin vaunussa erillinen vesiannostelutila. Itse olen käynyt hakemassa vaunun rahtitilasta. Konduktöörinvaunu käsittääkseni tarkoitettu myöskin liikuntarajoitteisille. Ks. pyörätuoli-/inva-logoa ao. vaunun kyljessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:16 ----------

Uuden matkan valmistelua: luultavasti tuleva la t. su: oletettavasti P266 autopikajunayhteys makuupaikalla, Ol-Hki. Paluu ajamalla.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Matkatieto vielä varmistamatta, liput varaamatta.  :Eek: 
Arvelen että tuliterä kuvauskalusto tuolloin käytössä, ja sitä myötä junakuvia nettiin. :Cool: 
Kyseessä nk. työmatka. Minähän olen eläkkeellä!  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Ehkä vk:n päästä Kaj. Mahd. meno: P706, paluu: P703. Junatietoja otetaan, jos matka toteutuu. Käytössä nyt tehokkaampaa kuvauskalustoa (Canon Ixus 115HS).

Aiempia juna-ajoja taltioimatta: merkinnät osin epäselviä.
Tässä menetellään njut siten, että merkinnät laitellaan jonnekin muualla verkkosivulle. Jonsa näistä mitään tolkkua tulee, niin sitten laitellaan jlf:lle tähän ketjuun.

Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista saada ylös, esim. reitin Jy-Vs junakohtauksia (Dm12).  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:51 ----------

Wiimme juna-ajo, _Kem-Ol_ *H410*:
Ajopvm: to 5.1.-12

Vet. Sr1 no. 3104
Kv. Efiti 23661 (vm-94,Tku)
Ov. Ein 23150 (vm-78)

Juko: Mys/Ic-47
Kulj. vaihto: Ol

Junankulku atm.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:58 ----------

Edeltävä ajo ollut ke 4.1.-12, Ol-Kem Ic-47.
Keulilla Sr2 no. 3235 (mainittu aiemmin).
Ov. Eds 28208 (83-008, valm. Rautaruukki-Transtech vm-98)
Letkan pituus 9 v.

Jukon oletus on Mys (H410, joka yleensä odottaa: ilmeisesti tälläkin kertaa oli juuri näin.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:08 ----------

Lipunhinnat, Ol-Kem/Kem-Ol:
H-tyyppi (taajamajuna) 7,10
Ic-tyyppi (Intercity) 10,49

Käytössä eläkeläisalennus, -50%  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

^Tuohonkin tuli laiteltua erheellistä tietoa. Kirjaan ajoni aina kuittitositteelle, jonka pyydän VR-automaatila aina lippua ostaessa.

Korjataan sitä mukaa näitä speksejä kun vaan ehditään. *nolo*  :Embarassed: 

Lähimuistini ei ole erityisen hyvä, lisäksi näköhäiriö vaikeuttaa bongailuja melkoisesti nykyisellään.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Bongaus on vaikeutunut & sitä myötä myöskin *bonjaus*. (Bonjaak'sä dorka?)  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 
1 vk myöhemmin (=ei *välikohtausta*)  :Wink:  nämä ajot:

Ke, 11.01.-12 P273 Ol-Kem
lipunh.: 9,03

Vet. Sr1 no. 3100 (saatettu kuvata Ol r.as.)
kv. Efits 24201 (ent. 23555/alk. vm-85) mod. 6.10
rv. Rkt 238222/vm-82 
ov. Ein 23233/vm-83 

-j kulki atm
- - - - - - - -
To, 12.01.-12 H410 Kem-Ol
lipunh. 7,10 (ostettu kiireen johdosta vasta j, ei peritty korkeampaa 5 suuruista palvelulisää: sillä se ei koske H-junia)

Vet. Sr1 no. 3097 (pun.)
ov. Ein 23194/vm-82
kv. Efit 23659/Tku-91 (merkintä hyvin epäselvä, j heilumisesta johtuen)  :Sad: 

Juko: Mys (ic-j ohitti)

-jkulku atm

----------


## Assamies

Reaaliaikainen bongaus:
P706, Ol-Kaj.
Keulilla Sr1 no. 3060 (pun.)
kv. Efit 23545/vm-85
ov. Eip 23167/vm-81
rv. Rkt 23827

J nyt Utj.
Malmij Mh, joka sivuutettiin samaan liikennesuuntaan. Ilmeisesti tyhjänä, edessä 2x Sr2. Letka huomattavan pitkä.
J (P706) kohdannut teknistä probleemaa, kovista pakkasista johtuvina (vet.).
J lähti atm.

----------


## Assamies

^J pit. 7 v. J lähti Kaj klo 11.05 (noin aikaa).  :Surprised: 
Juko Kaj. Olisikohan tuo ollut P701, edessä Sr1, luultavasti no. 3009.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Poistuin Kaj r.as. n. klo 11.08. Olisin tarvinnut Kaj-kaupunkikarttaa, sen sainkin info-pisteestä (keräilen kaupunkikarttoja, joskin tarviin niitä myöskin suunnistukseen).

Käytin rv-palveluita. V. vuosiluku -82 (Rkt 23827).  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

J kokoonpano 7 v. J lähti Kaj siis n. klo 11.05. Pysähdys kesti arviolta viitisen min.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Paluu tapahtui ma 6.2. -12. Yhteys oli kuten ajateltukin: P703.

Samaan aikaan lähti Ic-78 etelän suuntaan. Kaj r.as. liitettiin vankivaunu Nom11004.
Kiersin ylikulun laiturille 2, joka teki lähtijälle kiirettä. Aikaa meni yllättävän paljon.
Vaikka lippu ostetttiin hyvissä ajoin. Am ei ollut käytössä (sij. lait. 1).

En tätä juko:ksi laske kirjanpidossani. J:t eivät olleet liikkeellä. P703 on modifioitu aamuj. P708:sta joka lähtenyt Ol. Eteen vain käännetään toinen veturi, ei käsittääksein sama kuin tuloyhteytenä. Ilmeisesti huoltotoimenpiteitä; mene & tiedä siitä sitten.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

J pit. 4 v. Ei rv. Matkustin kv:ssa. Edessä Sr1 no. 3112. Taisi olla punainen.

Jos jotakuta tämän meizin *salakoodeksi* pännii/tympii: niin meiziä harmittaa se kun viestejä ei voi editoida jäljestäperin.  :Mad: 

Viestiä jatketaan, johon lyödään bongaukset ylös tarkemmin tiedoin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:36 ----------

P703, Kaj-Ol: (matka-aika ma 6.2.-12)

Keulilla Sr1 no. 3112
ov & kv: Efit 23552/vm-85
j. pit: 4 v.

Erityishuomio: vessoissa toimintaongelmia & j ei ollenkaan vettä tarjolla (pitäisi olla kv:ssa).
Ei ollut rv mukana. Lumikertymää v-välikössä, mikä teki vaarallista liukkautta lattioihin.
J heilui huomattavan paljon loppuosuudella Mh-Ol. Kipinöinti veturista valaisi reippaasti, oli lumimyräkkää (säät lauhtuivat erittäin radikaalisti).
Juko: Vaa/P710. P710 lähtenyt Roi.

----------


## Assamies

Uuden vuoden käynti Jy vieläkin kirjaamatta. Meno oli via Kuo & paluu via Sk. Merkinnät sekavia, joten mietityttää että mitä mieltä enää tässä.  :Mad:  Meno, la 31.12.-12: P704 & Ic-68 & P922 Paluu, ti 3.1.-12: H445 & Ic-47

----------


## Assamies

Ti, 31.12.-12, Ol-Jy via Kuo:

P704, Ol-Kuo
Ol: raide 2
Pm: raide 3
Kuo: raide 1
Jukot: Uj & Lla

vet. Sr1 no. 3104
ov. Ein 23256/uud.-vm -04
kv. Efit 23553/vm-85
rv. Rk27815/vm-98 Tku

Ic-68, Kuo-Pm
vet. Sr1 no. 3026
ov. Ed 28070

P922, Pm-Jy
vet. Sr1 3016
ov. Talgo Edb 28402/ex. Ed28022
===
Ti 3.1.-12, Jy-Ol via Sk:

H445, Jy-Sk

Vet. Dv12 no. 2559/valm. Lokomo, Tpe, vm-66
kv. Efiti 23661/valm. Tku -94
^ov. (H-juna, ei paikkatietoa)

Jukot: Hpm & Ph
Hpm: Dm12 no. 4411
Ph: Dm12 no. 4409
- - -
Ic-47, Sk-Ol
vet. Sr2 no. 3226
ov. Ex26201/vm-88 Psl
rv. Rx26705

----------


## tlajunen

Jos noita lyhenteitä on aivan pakko käyttää, niin niiden kannattaisi olla oikein...

Utajärvi on Utj. Uj ei taida olla mitään.
Lla:n arvaan yrittävän tarkoittaa Lapinlahtea. Se on kuitenkin Lna. Lla on Laurila.
Haapamäki on Hpk. Hpm ei taida olla virallisesti mitään, mutta Jokioisten museorautatie lyhentää oman Humppilan asemansa siten.

Lyhenteitä voi lunttailla täältä: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luettel...kennepaikoista tai virallisesti Liikenneviraston dokumenteista. Parempi tietysti olisi, jos liikennepaikat kirjoittaisi ihan kokonaan.

Ja ensimmäisen matkan päivämäärä tuskin on tämän vuoden viimeinen päivä. Taitaa olla vuonna 2011 tehty.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Grr. _Tuon piti tietenkin olla_ *Utj. Lla* meni aivan oikein, se todellakin oli Lapinlahti juuri. Laurila on kokonaisuudessaan poistettu liikennepaikka Keminmaalla. (?) Tietääkseni ko. liikennepaikalla ei junakohtauksia ole (nämä olen lyhentänyt: juko).

Kiireissä tehtyjen hätiköintien & huonontuneen näkökyvyn aiheuttamana seuraamuksena olen ajatellut heittää koko hommelin (jl-bonguut) tykkänään huut'helkkariin... :Mad:   :Sad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:33 ----------

^Ärsyttää todella raskaasti, se kun ei voida virhebongauksia jäljestäpäin editoida  :Exclamation:  :Mad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Lla [/B]meni aivan oikein, se todellakin oli Lapinlahti juuri. Laurila on kokonaisuudessaan poistettu liikennepaikka Keminmaalla.


En ehkä lähtisi väittelemään Liikenneviraston julkaisun (ja todellisuuden) kanssa.

Lla on Laurila. Lna on Lapinlahti.

----------


## Assamies

Selvä, olin väärässä (kaiken aikaa). Mutta on todella turhauttavaa, kun joutuisi joka asiasta vähintäinkin novellin vääntämään. Motivaatio on loppunut tykkänään. Toivon että ylläpito poistaisi/lukitsisi tämän käyttäjätunnuksen.

Rhk:n nimeämiskäytäntö vaikuttaa toisinaan vähintäinkin epäloogiselta.

Voisin alkaa esittämään, että Ylitornio olisi Yto. Mutta kun se ei ole.

Enempää häiriötä täällä siis ei aiheuteta.

----------


## Assamies

Vielä kerran kiellon päälle: viime vkolla Hki. Meno P272 /kesto ruhtinaallinen, myöhässä perillä +15 min. Paluu IC-55, junankulku aikataulunmukaista. Päivän reissu oli, myös raitiovaunuajeluja kertyi lukuisasti. Ratikkahomma on ns. "pakollinen kuvio" Stadin "ympyröissä".  :Twisted Evil: 

Jk: jos joku haluaa jotain erityistä tästä etsiä, niin minä yleensä aina kiitän & tervehdin kuljettajia...  :Wink:  (sekä saapuessa & poistuessa)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:08 ----------

Tämähän ei edes tähän ketjuun kuulu, mutta ajettua: 3B & 3T, 6, 7A & 7B (luultavasti), 8, 10. Tarkat bongaukset otettu ylös. Virheellisten tietojen pelossa niitä ei julkaisteta. Arviolta ajamatta jäi tässä yhteydessä: 1 & 4. Linjat mainitaan, mutta raitiovaunuja ei. Niiden numerot ovat nähtävissä kyllä vaunujen etuosassa, ja ehkä tyypistä riippuen niiden perässäkin.

Erityishuomio: äkilliset tapahtumat (kuten liikenneonnettomuus, joka tapahtui ajon aikana) haittaa bongaamista. Kun on ns. oudompi paikkakunnalla, sekin lisää bongauksen haasteellisuutta. Syy: reittiä pitää suunnitella vaunun vielä liikkuessa. Minä onnistuin ns. harha-ajeluihin. (suunnittelematon matkustaminen)

Tämän väärässä ketjussa olevan viestin saa poistaa, mikäli tarpeellista.

----------


## Assamies

^Junakuvia & raitiovaunukuvia oteltu, osa sporien varikoilta. Ainakin yksi Vallilassa & ilmeisesti on jopa toinenkin. Kuvat kännykkäkameralla. Ei ohjelmistoa, jolla voisi esim. näille sivuille niitä laitella.  :Sad: 

Erityinen tapahtuma: autovaunujen purku Hki: saatiin joitain tosi onnistuneita kuvia tästä. "Junanpurussa" mukana Dv12, väri pun.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:00 ----------

^^ - vai menikös taas tässäkin vikaan..?  :Twisted Evil:  (hahmotan asioita spatiaalisesti, avaruudellisesti...)

----------


## Assamies

Junatiedot:
(huom. havainnot kirjoitetaan yleensä ylös käsin, joko junalippuun taikka maksutositteelle, voivat olla joskus jokseenkin epäselviä - lisäksi näköhäiriö hajataiton muodossa vaikeuttaa bongaamista suuresti)

Meno P272 Ol-Hki, ke-to 11.-12.4.-12:
rv. Rkt 23836, vm-86
Hki, vaihtotyöt autovaunuihin: Dv12 nr. 2566 (väri pun.) vm-66 (tapahtumasta junakuvia)

Tätä kirjoittaessa muita tietoja ei löydy, lienevät toisessa paikassa kirjoitettuna

Sisäisessä järjestyksessä, vaunu 39 & ikkunapaikka 9 (tiedot junalipusta). Vaunu konduktöörinvaunu.

Paluu IC-55 Hki-Ol. Matkapvm: to 12.4.-12. Lähtöas. Päärautatiesasema.
Veturi: Sr2 nr. 3234.
Omavaunu: Ed28010 (myöskin merkintä vaunun tyyppikilvessä: 82-010, Rautaruukki 1999)

Kaikki junaliput ostettu aseman automaatilta, käytetty VR:n Veturi-asiakkuustunnistusta. Hki ostettu ns. "Iso Kirja" eli aikatauluvihko, joka sattui olemaan englanninkielinen. H: 0,80.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:57 ----------

^P272, Kri-Ol: edessä parivedossa Dr16:t /tyyppi "Iso Vaalee" nr:t 2805 & 2808.

Ol eteen Sr1 nr. 3051 (väri pun.)

Omavaunu Efit 23551, vm-85 (ilmeisesti ei modernisoitu, koskapa n:rointi olisi muutettu)

----------


## Assamies

Etsin syitä virheisiini. Esim. ajattelin Ylitornion olevan Yto. Se on kuitenkin Ytr, mistä ainakin minulle tulee mieleen alkuaine Ytterbium.

Näköhäiriö luultavasti vaikutti virhetulkintaani liikennepaikasta, mistä täysin turhaan ja tuloksetta kävin kinaamaan. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että melko moni liikennepaikka lyhennetään jokseenkin epäloogisesti. Kuten esim. Muhos (RHK: Mh) - tarkoittaa myöskin Matkahuoltoa. Se sijaitsee rautatieasemalta hieman pidemmän "kivenheiton" päässä. Etäisyys suunnilleen joitain satoja metrejä, arvioni mukaan hieman vähemmän kuin 0,5 km.

Muistin virkistykseksi (minullekin) Wikipediasta:

Liikennepaikka Muhos: Muhoksen rautatieasema  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhoksen_rautatieasema

Liikennepaikka Ylitornio/Suomi: Ylitornion rautatieasema  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ylitornion_rautatieasema

Liikennepaikka Lapinlahti/Savo: Lapinlahden rautatieasema  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapinlahden_rautatieasema

Liikennepaikka Laurila/Keminmaa - Lappi/Meri-Lappi: Laurilan rautatieasema  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurilan_rautatieasema

----------


## Assamies

Junaparit hämmentävät. Kirjoitin kaiketi johonkin jotenkin näin, että P265 olisi ollut entinen P61. Se taisi olla bussit-osiossa omassa ketjussani.

Nyt on kuitenkin niin, että tuo juna olisi P273. Entinen vastaavuus numeroinnin osalta näyttää muuttuneen.

----------


## Assamies

Olen käyttänyt muun muassa tätä keskusteluketjua referenssinä, juna-ajoista & havainnoistani. Minut on valittu mukaan Ylen Juhannusjuna-ohjelmaan. 1296 haki, noin 70 otettiin koekuvauksiin ja arviolta 30 henkilöä pääsi kutsuttuna mukaan lähetyksen tekoon. Se tullaan näyttämään suorana, niin tv:ssä kuin radiossa sekä netissäkin.

----------


## Assamies

Vielä näistä lyhenteistä. En halua alkaa kinAStelemaan näistä missään yhteyksissä. Muistaakseni kerrattain tässäkin jotenkin mokASin. Olin kirjoittanut jotenkin näin: "Tpe-Pr". Se oli väärin, sillä Pori taisi olla Pri.

Armeijassa: Pr=prikaati, Ptri=patteri.

Tampere on kyllä "junakielessä" "Tpe". Lentoliikenteessä Tampere-Pirkkalan lentoasema on "TMP". Postiliikenteessä & maantieliikenteessä Tampere on ymmärtääkseni "Tre".

Vielä tätä muistin virkistystä:
* http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampereen_rautatieasema
* http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porin_rautatieasema
* http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/TamperePori-rata

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:50 ----------

Kontekstista sananen. Suunnittelin tekeväni päivän mittaisen matkan Poriin. Ajattelin käyttää Veturi-asiakkuuden tuomaa etuutta. Siinä alkukesän lauantait mennään (matkustetaan) -80% alennuksella.

Minulla on käytössä tämä "IsoKirja". Sen mukaan tämän keskusteluviestin yllä^ tämä väli liikennöidään 5x/vrk H-junilla & 1x/vrk Ic-junilla. Toiseen suuntaan yksi yhteys enemmän, sekä Su vielä yksi. Nämä H-junilla.

Minua hieman ihmetyttää myöhäisen iltaliikenteen puute Porista sisämaahan. Näillä pääsisi yöjunille. Samoin junaparien epätahtisuus. Mitenkähän tämä luontuu näin logistisesti se, kuin että junapareja ei ole sama määrä. Millä tavalla tarvittava määrä päivävaunuja saadaan liikenteen kulusta (vaunukierrosta) takaisin (Poriin)???

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:57 ----------

Ic-pari on (=>) Ic-179 & (<=) -168.

H-junat: (taajamajunat)

-> H-461, -465, -467, -469 & -471

<- H-460, -462, -474 (Su), -464, -468 & -472

Topologisesti tämä asia esitetty Porin näkökulmasta.
VR:n hierarkkisuus/topologia on Hki-perspektiivi. Se näkyy junien numerojärjestyksenä sekä vaunujärjestysenä (numerointikäytäntö).

----------


## zige94

> Olen käyttänyt muun muassa tätä keskusteluketjua referenssinä, juna-ajoista & havainnoistani. Minut on valittu mukaan Ylen Juhannusjuna-ohjelmaan. 1296 haki, noin 70 otettiin koekuvauksiin ja arviolta 30 henkilöä pääsi kutsuttuna mukaan lähetyksen tekoon. Se tullaan näyttämään suorana, niin tv:ssä kuin radiossa sekä netissäkin.


Tämähän mukavaa, "tuttuja" foorumiltakin näkee sitten  :Smile:  Itse kävin eilen tapaamassa tuottajaa ja paria muuta, ja mukana ollaan, väli Hki - Roi eli koko matka. Samalla nyt näin huomautuksena, aikatauluhan muuttuu kesän alussa. P265 on siis ko. juna, ja heti Pasilan jälkeen pysähdytään uudelle autojenlastauspaikalle ottamaan autovaunut kyytiin. Muutakin spesiaalia junassa on, mutta siitäpä ei ennen 22.6. kerrotakkaan mitään  :Smile:  Ehdotan vaan, ne kenellä on mahdollista, menkääs ottamaan kuvia.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Mukava tietää.  :Smile:  Tsemppistä, eli onnea matkaan.  :Cool: 

Tarkistelin tässä tätä Porin-asjaa. Eli ajatuksena päiväkäynti Porissa. Koitin katsoa hintoja automaatilta, siinä en onnistunut. Yritin tehdä hintakyselyä.

Nyt näyttäisi tämä juttu olevan jotenkin täten: vkl:na mahdollista tehdä päiväkäynti (Ol-Pri/via Tpe). H: eläkeläislipulla 70,50 yht.
Yhteydet: 2x H-juna & 2x Ic-j. Aikaa viipyä kohteessa: 5 t 15 min. Kuullostaisi kohtuulliselta.

----------


## Assamies

^Suunnitelma: ajetaan joku kaunis toukokuun loppupuolen päivä. Yritetään ensin juuri tuolla Veturi-asiakkuudella saada hankittua nämä j-liput.

Jos ei se onnistu, siitä ei "maa merelle kaadu". Hintana yht. 70,50 lienee sangen siedettävä.  :Smile: 

Ohjelma: 

meno, Ic-48 + H465 (lähtö Ol kl. 6.35)

paluu, H470 + Ic-55 (saap. Ol kl. 23.15)

Aikaa viipyä perillä kohteessa: 5 t 15 min.

Varasuunnitelmaa voi käyttää, siinä yksi yhteys on S-juna (Pendo) ja se nostaa lipunhintaa n. 3. Saapuminen silloin kl. 00.33, seur. pv. puolella.
Lähtö Ol olisi tällöin myöskin myöhempi, taikka ed. yhteyksien käyttö. Se toisi 2 t lisää viipymisaikaa, eli tutustua Poriin. Sitähän se tämä palvelisi.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Hinta (Ol-Pri-Ol). Se näyttäisi suunnitelman mukaan saatuna, olevan 28,20. Mikä ei suinkaan mikään paha ole.  :Cool: 

Ehdot lipunostossa: j-liput ostettava ennen 3.6.-12. Käyttöajasta en tiedä. Tämä tarjous koskee siis kesälauantaita. Edellyttää Veturi-asiakkuutta sekä tämän tunnistusta lipunostossa.

Oma kokemus lipunostosta on, että lipunmyynnissä vaikeampi. Automaatilla masiina kysyy ensin tunnusta & sitten salasanaa. Oudoksuttaa sen oletusarvo, jossa viestinä "syötä koodi" - vaikka tämä onkin jo syötetty. Todella hämäävää!  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Kemissä käymässä. Paluu Ol: H410. Lippu vielä ostamatta. Käynnillä kirjASto & taidemuseo. Siellä "Hereillä"-sarjakuva-aiheinen näyttely. Kemi on maamme kiistaton sarjakuvien pääkaupunki. :->

----------


## Assamies

H410, Kem-Ol eilen. Normaali 4 vaunun letka oli. Edessä täyttä, mutta perällä tilaa. Junankulku aikataulunmukaisesti ja junankohtaaminen klo 18.05 Myllykangas. Odotettiin IC-47:aa.

Erikoista: veturinkuljettaja poistui laiturille. Minä tervehdin häntä. Tietenkin ohjaamon ovi lukitaan, kun poistutaan edes toviksikaan. Konduktööriä kiitin taas Ol r.as. saapumisen jälkeen. Minä mittasin silloin aikaa klo 18.42.

Tarkat spesifikaatiot myöhempänä.

Samaan aikaan (lähtö Kem) odotteli yksinäinen Dv12 nro 2647. En tiedä että oliko ollut jokin päivystysveturi.

----------


## Assamies

Detskut:
H410 Kem-Ol, To 10.5.-12
Lipunoston aikaleima: kl. 17.15:48
Lipunhinta: 7,10 (-maksaa junassaostettuna yhtäpaljon, koska on H-juna)

Veturi: Sr1 (poikkeavasti tähän asti totutusta, vet. ollut yleensä Sr2) nr. 3038, väri vihreä

Kond. vaunu: Efit 23660, valm./muutettu Tku vm-93

Omavaunu: Ein 23202, vm-82

Lähtö: aikataulunmukainen
Junakohtaus Mys, kl. 18.15 (aikataulunmukainen) <-=-> IC-47 (ohitti)
Saap. n. kl. 18.42 (tämä aika kirjattu, itse saap. n. arviolta pari min. sitä ennen)

----------


## Assamies

Eilen havaittu Ol: H410
Standardi neljän vaunun taajamajuna ->Kok. Edessä punainen Sr1 nr. 3102. Konnarinvaunu Efiti 23662. Pelkkä bongaus vailla ajoa. Lähtöaika Ol 19.01.

Asemalla käynti lippuautomaatin toimintahienouksiin tutustumista varten.

Tämä tarkemmin: as. oli hieman "ryysistä". Joten odoteltiin pieni tovi, jotta päästään tutustutaan am:n toimintaan paremmin. Tuo operaatio lähinnä Veturi-asiakkuuden tunnistautumista (ja sen vaikeuksia) ajatellen.

Toimi näin: syötä asiakasnro (muistaakseni 10-lukuinen). Paina "jatka". Syötä salasana, paina jatka. Kone näyttää aluksi kuin et olisi kirjautunut järjestelmään.

Osta lippu. Valitse matkapäiväksi lauantai. Kone laskee -80% alennuksen automaattisesti. Näin esim. Poriin menon hinnaksi tulisi 14 euroa ja rapiat päälle.

Palatessa sama operaatio toisinpäin. Oletan Porin r.as. olevan samanlaisen automaatin käytössä. Pieniä erikoisuuksia: joillekin asemille, kuten Kaj -on toosake laitettu laiturille ulkotiloihin.

----------


## Assamies

Korjataan vielä tätä. Asiakkuustunnus siis 8-lukuinen, eikä 10.

Vielä hieman "ostotaktiikasta": -pyri etsimään hiljainen tilanne, eli automaatti jolle ei ole pitkää jonoa. Varaan esille valmiiksi tunnistautustiedot, kosken muista näitä ulkoa. Esim. taskuaikataulun takakanteen kirjoitettuna. Näppäile tunnus rauhassa ja hätääntymättä. Kone näyttää n. 3-5 sekunnin ajan viimeksi syöttämäsi  merkin.

Tarkista vielä oikea junayhteys ja hyväksy osto. Ota vielä erillinen kuittituloste, jolle voit kirjata talteen junatiedot (vaunun ja veturin numerot, lähtö- ja saapumisaika -mikäli poikkeaa aikataulusta: kuten myöhästyminen, mahdolliset junakohtaukset). Näin ei tarvitse tuhrata lippua siihen tarkoitukseen, ja junavirkailijakin säästyy ihmettelyltä sitä leimatessa.

----------


## Assamies

Seuraava juna-ajo vielä määrittelemättä. Ajattelin jopa ehkä jo ensi viikonloppua.

Yritetään pitää siitä Porista (Pri) kiinni. Eikä varmaan kannata kovin myöhäiseen sitä lähtöä heittää.

Muutama asia, lähinnä rahoituskysymys ratkaisee eniten tässä.

Yksi syy käydä Porissa on se, että edellisestä jo vierähtänyt aikaa.

Oikeastaan pitäisi käydä idässä päin (Jns-Joe), mutta paluuyhteydet pitäisi varmistaa aika tavalla tarkasti.

----------


## Assamies

Esittelyosuuden kuvauksista: 3 min. osuutta (mikä tullaan esittämään ohjelmasssa) kuvattiin kolmen tunnin ajan, kolmessa eri paikassa.

Uskoisin tulleen tapahtuneen yhden julkkis-bongauksenkin, jo heti kuvaus-sessioiden alkutaipaleella. Maineikas ja suosittu oululais-artisti oli aivan lähietäisyydellä. Eikä suinkaan yksin...  :Wink: 

Esittelyvideossa nähdään musta lippalakki, tummat aurinkolasit ja mustat rannenauhat (-kitarapiuhan kiinnitys-strapsi sekä musta pyramidi-niittiranneke). Näille syy sekä aurinkoisessa säässä (-oli itse asiassa ainut kesäisen kaunis päivä täällä koko loppukeväänä)  :Cool:  -mutta myöskin minuakin syvältä järkyttäneen Hyvinkään (Hy) tragedian myötä.

Mustat asusteet olivat tarkoitetut surua & myötätuntoa ilmaisemaan.  :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:47 ----------

Vaihdetaan suvilauantain ajelu. Ajatus kehkeytyi Juhannusjunan esittelyvideon kuvausten jälkitunnelmista.

Vaihdetaan destinaatio. Pori muutetaan Joensuuksi. Tarkistetaan j-aikataulut & yritetään saada tehtyä päivän mittainen matka Jns ennen Juhannusjunaan nousemista.

Syy: -itsetuhoon päätyneitten aselajitoverien muiston kunniottaminen, Karjalan Prikaatissa Vekaranjärvellä. (Itse asiassa destinaation pitäisi tuolloin olla Kouvola.)   :Crying or Very sad:  Itse Pohjois-Karjalan Prikaatin varuskunnassa Kontiorannassa ei varmaankaan sentään tultane käymään. Ainoastaan Joensuun kaupungin alueella. Yritetään saada pari bussiajelua siihen samaan saumaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:51 ----------

Sekoitin kaksi eri varuskuntaa keskenään. Kuitenkin toisesta, joka luultavasti oli KarPr: oli tehty tv-ohjelma Mtv3:lle. Siellä oli usempi (tarkkaa määrää en tiedä) varusmies surmannut itsensä asepalveluksensa aikana.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wiki näistä aiheista:
Pohjois-Karjalan Prikaati  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pohjois-Karjalan_Prikaati

Karjalan Prikaati  Wikipedia
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karjalan_Prikaati

----------


## Assamies

Jns ei onnistuisi ilman yön-yli-tulemista. :Eek:  Vaihdetaan destinaatio takaisin alunperin aiottuun: Pri.

Retkestä Joensuuhun ei tulisi mielekästä. :Frown:  Pääsääntöisesti vaihtoja 2, matka-aika yhteydestä riippuen yli 9 t.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään olisi pitänyt mennä junalla Kemiin. Jouduttiin perumaan, lähinnä päällekkäisten aktiviteettien johdosta. Muita kohtaamisia/tapahtumia samanaikaisesti.

Tieto matkan tarpeesta saavutti minut liian myöhään, että olisi voinut kunnolla orientoitua. Ajateltavat yhteydet olisivat lähinnä ehkä olleet: H405 taikka P701.

Joensuun retkeä ei tule, eikä luultavasti edes Poriinkaan.

Helsinkiin taikka ehkä oikeammin Vantaalle varmaan pitäisi piakkoin tehdä matka. Nyt kuitenkin ollut huonekalu- & ym. vaatetukseen liittyviä hankintoja. Budjetti on nyt todella niukalla. En ole ainakaan vielä saannut pois minulle luvattuja matkakuluja (nämä kustannukset jokseenkin tasan 80 - eli junan tarkastusmaksun hinta.)  :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:42 ----------

Huom. -Tämä uusi suunniteltava matka liittyy lähinnä tekeillä olevan kirjan (runoteos) valmisteluun. Pitää miettiä, että mitenkä saataisiin järjestymään. Mitenkään helposti se ei nyt tunnu sujuvan.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

^Tämä "jupakka" liittyi tietenkin Ylen Juhannusjunaan. Itse sitä tämän runokirjan tekemiseen liittyvää tapaamista ei olla vielä tarkemmin sovittu.
Kova kritiikin paikka on tässä, tämä Ylen uusi ohjelmapolitiikka: "maksa & tee". :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Havaintoja: kun saavutaan Kajaanin keskustaa kohden pohjoisesta käsin (esim.) -näkyy korkealla oranssi opastekilpi "Kaj". Ja kun saavutaan etelästä käsin Isohaaran patosillalle, näkyy vastaavanlainen oranssi neliömäinen opastekilpi "Lla". Tarkoittaa siis Laurilaa.

Kilpien sijainti suhteellisen korkealla, kutakuinkin sähköistystasoa ehkä korkeammallakin.

Junahavaintoja tänään: ravintolavaunuton ("maitojuna") klo 14.30 pohjoisesta kohti Kajaanin keskustaa, Kontiomäen jälkeen. Keulilla nykyinen liikennesuunnan "normiveturi" Sr1 alias "Kaalihäkki", "Sähköryssä", "Siperiansusi" etc. Näytti olevan kolmen sinisen päivävaunun letka ja konduktöörinvaunu keskimmäisin. Aikataulusta katsottuna selviäisi junanro. Juna näytti olevan odottamassa opasteissa.

Keminmaalla: IC-49 & yöjuna Kemijärveltä. Numeronkin pitäisi muistua, mutta kun enää eivät junaparien nro:innit toisiansa edes vastaa...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (-oli ehkä joskus ennen P64...) Ei saavuttu julkisella, joka olisi ollut junayhteys muutoin.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tlajunen

> Havaintoja: kun saavutaan Kajaanin keskustaa kohden pohjoisesta käsin (esim.) -näkyy korkealla oranssi opastekilpi "Kaj". Ja kun saavutaan etelästä käsin Isohaaran patosillalle, näkyy vastaavanlainen oranssi neliömäinen opastekilpi "Lla". Tarkoittaa siis Laurilaa.
> 
> Kilpien sijainti suhteellisen korkealla, kutakuinkin sähköistystasoa ehkä korkeammallakin.


Kyseinen radan merkki on nimeltään "liikennepaikan raja", joka kuten nimensäkin vihjaa, osoittaa paikan, josta alkaa kyltissä lyhenteellä ilmaistun liikennepaikan alue. Raja on oltava merkitty, sillä rautatiesäännöstössä on määräyksiä jotka tekevät eron liikennepaikan ja niiden välisen alueen (eli "linjan") välillä.

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Tämä postaus lähtee P266:sta. Lähtöaika 2 min. päästä.

Edessä punainen Sähköryssä, Sr1 nro 3098. Omavaunu on konduktöörinvaunu Efits 24202. Matkaväli Kem-Ol.

----------


## Assamies

Juna kulki aikataulun mukaan. Junakohtauksen paikka muuttunut. Se oli nyt Iissä. Odotettiin n. 3 min. IC-49:ää, joka ohitti. Junakohtauksen kesto (noin aikoja): 20.29-20.32.

Oulun asemalla liitettiin 3 uutta autovaunua. Vaihtotöissä Dv12 numero 2661, väriltänsä haalistuneen punainen. Luulisin, että (tuo veturi) piakkoin menee maalaamoon maalattavaksi, jolloin väriksi tulisi VR:n uuden strategian mukainen mintunvihreä väri.

Jotensakin se vaan tuntuu mahtavan kivalta, aina päästä välillä kuulemaan: tuota tuttua MGO-koneen (-alkuperämaa Ranska) hörskytystä!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

*muhannusmuna*: siihen tulee nousemaan hyvin nyrpeä, hapan, petetyn oloinen ja kovin krantusti puhuteltava idiootti. Suorastansa suivaantunut. Jopa *kiskovihainen*.  :Twisted Evil: 

Eikä tule sanalla eikä kahdella kehumaan Suomen Valtion Rautatietä. Jonka nimi kohta lie: VieLie.  :Twisted Evil: 

Toivottavasti näitä tämän tasoisia idiootteja heitetään pois laiturille mahdollisimman varhaisessa vaiheessa.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:38 ----------

^Syy ed. -petetyt lupaukset (eng. MSG: Broken Promises)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

H410=>P410. Lue: sama juttu muutoin, paitsi se että hinta nousee & huomattavasti. Lippu oltava ennakkoon. H-junassa konnarinlipunhinnassa ei ylimääräistä (tähän asti ollut ruhtinaallista 5 "palvelulisää" -siis jos ostaa pikajunaan lipun konduktööriltä).

Vedän virtuaalisesti lipun puolitankoon, koska kun viimeinen henkilöjunayhteys Ol on nyt täysin poistunut.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

VR:lle tulee nyt reippaasti kertymään *bad-williä*. Rajansa kaikella röyhkeydelläkin!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:46 ----------

Tiedoksi: -en fanita enää VR:ää yhtään mitään, se kun on täysi luuserifirma..! Menen halvemmalla lentäen, kuin vain sellainen mahdollista. Tylytys riittää jo!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:52 ----------

Olisikos kenties mitenkään mahdollista, saada tämä ketju mitenkään kiinni? Vai toivonko siinäkin ihan turhaan vain? Pitääkös viedä kenties pommi junaan, että jotain tapahtuu?

----------


## tlajunen

> Pitääkös viedä kenties pommi junaan, että jotain tapahtuu?


Pitäisiköhän tämänlaiset uhkaukset saattaa Juhannusjunan tuottajatiimin tietoon jo ennakolta?

----------


## Assamies

Anteeksi korni, makaaberi "heitto". Ei tietenkään koskaan mitään tälläista.

Purkaus johtui väsymyksestä, kommunikaatioitten katkeamisesta sekä epätietoisuudesta. Tiesin että mokaan vielä pahemman kerran - nyt sen sitten onnistuin tekemään.

Viittaus johtui turhautumisista: koskaan  täällä ei saa suljettua käyttäjätunnustaan, eikä jälkieditoitua omia viestejänkään.

Pyydän mitä nöyrimmästi anteeksi sekaannustani, ja olen siitä vilpittömästi pahoillaan.

Kyllä tuotantoportaassa tiedetään, mitä "täällä" palstalla tapahtuu.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ettei enää enempiä vastaavanlaisia möhlinkejä pääsisi sattumaan, toivoisin tunnustani suljettavaksi.

----------


## Assamies

Ja vielä huom. (tietopäille) ^^-oli kysymys, pateettisen retorinen, valitettava sellainen. Ei antane aihetta esim. mihinkään (poliisin tekemiin) jatkotoimiin..?

Selvennän vielä tämä tarkemmin: ei haluja, ei välineitä, ei aikomusta (minkäänlaisten tuhotekojen tekemisiin). Got that, finally?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 -Lisätkääpäs tämän palstan varoituksiin, ettei mitään #mustaa huumoria täällä lainkaan suvaita.

Ja jätän tämän tekopyhän besserwisser-foorumin, for good! Siinäpäs saatte sitten viisAStella tasan keskenänne. Te kaiken paremmin tietäjät, rkkl..! :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Pyytelen edelleen mitä nöyrimmästi anteeksi, näitä omia (aiempia) kämmäyksiäni.

Jatkossa en uskalla kovin eksaktisti esittää havaintoja. En halua riidellä, mutta väsyneenä pääsee herkällä ärtymään. Ja sitten tulee aikaan, näitä pöhköjä turhia sanASteluja.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Paluu Roista (joka myöskin, tietääksein "Rollona" tunnetaan). Se tapahtui klo 12.58. P710 Kuopioon.

En laita tarkkoja detaljeja ylös tähän. Yksinäinen Sr2 näytti olevan Mys. Nr. 3246. Syytä en tiedä.

Junaparin vastaava kappale, P711 saapui Ol samaan aikaan, kuin mitä itse perille tulin.

Toinen junakohtaus oli 3-vaunuista letkaa vetävän Sr1:n kanssa. Muistiinpanot sanovat: Mys, mutta kohta enää en oikein mistään varma saata olla.  :Sad: 

Oma toive olisikin todella, tämä pääsyni tälle saitille estettäisiin lopullisesti.

LuultavASti perustan jonkin julkisen blogin, missä ei eritellä muuta kulkemista joukkkoliikenteellä matkustamisesta.

Saatu *kuittaus* eli tunnustuspalkinta taannoisesta Rovaniemen aamureissusta, oli vähintänkin arvokAS ja ruhtinaallista. Sain *hyvin pitkän lipun*, joka on voimASsa peräti 6 kk.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:23 ----------

Perinnejuna eli museojuna Valtteri lähti Roista Muurolaan. Edessä "Nakkiputka" eli "Alstikka" Dr13 nr. 2349. Nr. voipi olla väärin, mutta näin sen yritin katsoa. Takana 3-4 puuvaunua, näistä yksi kahvilavaunu.

Juna saapuu viikon päästä Ouluun, kahden kuluttua Jy. Suosittelen tuota ajelua, liput VR:n asemilta hankittava ennakkoon. Tietääksein maksuttomia.

Junakuvaajille luvassa hulppeita hetkiä.  :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

En nähnyt sinua junassa...  :Sad: 

Mekin saimme Helsinki - Rovaniemi/Rovaniemi - Helsinki liput 2kpl, voimassa jouluaatonaattoon saakka  :Smile:  Lisäksi meidän paluumatkamme tällä P274:lla kustannettiin VR:n toimesta. On muuten samat vaunut kuin Juhannusjunassa oli lukuunottamatta YLE:n vaunuja jotka ovat lähteneet joko päivä-IC:ssä tai P266:ssa takaisin Helsinkiin.

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Kiva kuulla. Luultavasti kyllä nähtiin, mutta niin paljon kaikkea muuta häslinkiä. Koska koko ajan lähestulkoon tapahtui jotain. Luin esittelysi, pidän sitä varsin vakuuttavana. Kiva kun olit mukana matkalla.  :Smile: 

Olen ajanut linja 71:lla (esiintyy Zigge94:n logossa, Tikkurilan linja Vantaalla) - sen tein viime retkelläni. Tutustuin silloin myöskin Korsoon lähemmin. Tullessa Hgistä oli yksi IC-kohtauskin juuri siellä.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:41 ----------

Nuoruuden junaparit: (-tämä bussikeskustelujen ketjussani esiintyvänä)

Hurjista nuoruusvuosista jäi vain pika-aikataulut eli VR:n tASkuläpykkäät jäljelle. Nk. "isot kirjat" olen ehtinyt hävittää.

Nuoruudessani en junia bongaillut, kosken tästä tarpeeksi älynnyt. Nykyisellään nämä tiedot voisivat ollakin jotenkin arvokkaita.

Sähköjunat tulivat Ouluun muistaaksein n. vuoden -82 paikkeilla. Edeltävästi kävi VR:n väki varoittelemassa koulukkaita (nuoria koululaisia) sähköistykseen liittyvistä vaaratekijöistä. Ruotsissa tehty varoittava opetusfilmi näytettiin, se oli kaitafilmi. Asia koski lähinnä niitä vaaroja, jotka johtuvat sähköistyksen lähellä olemista, ja siitä syntyvästä hengenvievästä valokaaresta.

Helsinki-Rovaniemi, yöjunapari: P61 & P62
Helsinki-Kemijärvi, yöjunapari: P63 & P64

Helsinki-Oulu: P51, jota käytin suhteellisen usein. Aika tuolloin: vuosi 1990. Juna oli suhteellisen hidAS, kesto n. 10 t. Mutta se soveltui minulle hyvin kaikessa leppoisuudessan. Sitä käytin usein, P61:n ohella.

Lisäksi päiväpikajunia, kuten P70 sekä P68 (muuttui myöhemmin P64:n paikalle). Toiseen suuntaan: P67. Muistelen jokseenkin lyhyen ajan olleen myös: P69:n.  :Confused: 

Joensuun kautta kulkenut pikajunapari P9 & P10 jäivät käyttämättä. Jälkeenpäin sitä olen kovASti katunut. Reitti olisi ollut maisemallisuudeltaan, vähintäinkin kokemisen arvoista. Se kun kulki pitkin Pielisen rantaa.

Jos tänä kesänä kulkee PorHa:n Lättä (Dm7) vielä Joensuuhun, niin nyt tänä suvena on se reitti pakko mennä: rASkaudestaan huolimatta. Silloin tulee tultua olleeksi koko päivän junan-alaisuudessa eli matkaa taittamassa. Kaikille junafriikeille muutoin kyllä tätä juttua suosittelen!  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:52 ----------

Lisäksi vielä tulee EP:t. Erikoispikajunat olivat aikanaan ainoat, joihin tuli olla etukäteen hankittu (ostettu) junalippu.

Nämä junat kulkivat iltapäivisin, ja olivat perillä määränpäässään iltamyöhäisellä.

EP-erikoispikajunapari Helsinki-Oulu: EP 57 & 58 (vuonna 1990).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:57 ----------

^Edelleen virheet mahdollisia. Jotkin kaikkein vanhimmista otoksista runouttani, käsittelevät junadetaljeja paremmin. Mutta, kuten sanoin jo tässä edellä: en tajunnut tarpeeksi ASti _trainspottingiin_ liittyvistä hienouksista.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Juna saapuu viikon päästä Ouluun, kahden kuluttua Jy. Suosittelen tuota ajelua, liput VR:n asemilta hankittava ennakkoon. Tietääksein maksuttomia.


Täsmennän hiukan: ensi lauantaina (30.6.) VR:n 150-vuotisjuhlatapahtuma järjestetään sekä Valtterin kyytiin pääsee Jyväskylässä ja sitä seuraavana lauantaina (7.7.) Oulussa. Valtterin liput ovat maksuttomia sekä vuorokohtaisia ja niiden jako aloitetaan ½-1 tuntia ennen kunkin junavuoron lähtöä. Jyväskylässä ajat ovat (lippujen jako alkaa/juna lähtee): 9.30/10.10, 10.30/11.10, 11.30/12.10, 12.30/13.10 ja 13.30/14.10.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Kiitos kovasti tuosta arvokkaasta tiedosta.

Palataan takaisin vielä kerran tähän taannoiseen jupakkaan. Tämä siksi ettei asia jäisi enää ketään vaivaamaan eikä epäselväksi. Siihen oli kiinnittänyt myöskin huomiota tuotantotiimi Ylellä.

Olin käynyt Helsingissä koekuvauksissa. Siitä syntyi 80 suuruinen kuluerä. Kun tuosta jatkoja kyselin eli informaatiota, niin castingista eli roolituksesta huolehtinut tuotantofirma vastasi, että: "jos tulet valituksi, niin saat pois omat kulusi - jos et, niin se jää omaksi vahingoksi".

Kysyin tuota asiaa monilta, eikä kukaan siihen ottanut mitään kantaa. Lopulta Yle ilmoitti että asia ei ole heidän vaan tuotantoyhtiön.

Kun vielä junaan nousin, niin väsymyksen ohella oli suurimpana vaikeutena "positiivisen myötäotteen" aikaansaaminen. Olo  kun oli lievästi sanoen kuin vedätetyllä eli hyväksikäytetyllä.

Samaan aikaan muutti VR paikalliset H-junat P-juniksi. Tämä tarkoittaa välillä Oulu-Kemi/Kemi-Oulun n. 2  korkeampaa lipunhintaa meikäläisellä ja 4 täydestä hinnasta. Lisäksi lippu tulee ostaa ennakkoon. Nyt en nykykäytäntöä aivan täysin tiedä, mutta keväällä -12 maksoi junasta ostettu pikajunalippu 5 lisää.

Tämä tekisi: 7,10 => 14,03. Joka on aivan liikaa meikäläiselle. Pikajunalipun hinta ennakko-ostona on 9,03. Näistä syistä lähti kehittymään tuo valtava suuttumukseni ja ärsyyntyminen. Joka taasen nyt liene ohitettu siltä osin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:13 ----------

^Vaikuttaisi ettei palvelulaatu junissa eli palvelun taso tästä kohentunut, lisäksi kesän aikataulun mukaiset yhteydet entistä vielä hitaampia. Hyvin lähellä aletaan olla, että kohta parempi kulkea bussilla tuo väli (Kem-Ol/Ol-Kem). :Mad: 

Näyttää ettei entisiin juniin tule esim. ravintolavaunua: seikka mikä on minusta, ainakin aikaisemmin erottanut kaikkein selvimmin paikallisjunat eli taajamajunat pikajunista.

----------


## Assamies

Takaisin päiväjärjestykseen, valitettava ikävä konflikti oli pakko käsitellä. Se oikeAStaan oli sarja väärinkäsityksiä ja -ymmärryksiä. LopputulemASta ei voi kuitenkaan valittaa.  :Wink:  Ei, eikä edes haluaisikaan... :Redface: 

Ilmeisen uusi j-yhteys välille Roi-Ol: P408. Ei tiedossa muita suuntia tälle junalle. Tuo uusi tulokAS on päiväjuna. Kem n. kl 16.30. Ei tiedossa j-paria tälle junalle.

Ensi la 7.7.-12 tapahtumia, mm. Janne Kataja juontaa. Kellonaikojen kesto on välillä 10-15. Perinnejuna itseoikeutettuna vieraana. Lippuja lienee saatavilla rautatieasemalta. Museoajeluille täytyy olla lippu ennakkoon, mutta se on kyllä maksuton. :Cool: 

Keräilykohteena ja matkamuistona olisi Juhannusjuna t-paita ollut mielettömän mukava. Mutta, kuten arvata saattoi, tuo mahtipontinen (spektaakkelimainen) ohjelma tehtiin sopivASti rajatulla budjetilla. Näinikään näitä paitojakin valmistettu hyvinkin rajoitettu painos (harvoille valituille)...  :Sad:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lippuja lienee saatavilla rautatieasemalta. Museoajeluille täytyy olla lippu ennakkoon, mutta se on kyllä maksuton.


Valtterin lippuja ei saa rautatieasemilta, vaan tapahtuma-alueen perinnejunapisteestä. Niiden jako aloitetaan 40-60 minuuttia ennen kunkin vuoron lähtöä ja liput ovat vuorokohtaisia.

----------


## Assamies

P408 pika-aikataulu karkeASti tässä:

Lähtö Roi (Rovaniemi, "Rollo") kl. 15.10
Pysähdykset:
Muurola: 15.28
Tervola: 15.56
Kemi: 16.26
Määränpää Oulu, perillä kl. 17.24

Jatkoyhteys Hki: S60, jolle tämä ensin mainittu tuonee liityntäyhteyden pohjoisesta käsin.

Junalle ei vastaavaa junaparia löydy. Topologisesti ja strategisesti tämä hieman ihmetyttää. Siitä en tiedä, että miten VR saa tarvittavan vaunukaluston järjestettyä tälle parittomalle päiväpikajunalle. Kaivattavaa olisi erityisesti jokin uusi yhteys, kl. 8.30-12.30 välillä. Tämä siis tietenkin välille Ol-Roi.

----------


## Assamies

> Valtterin lippuja ei saa rautatieasemilta, vaan tapahtuma-alueen perinnejunapisteestä. Niiden jako aloitetaan 40-60 minuuttia ennen kunkin vuoron lähtöä ja liput ovat vuorokohtaisia.


Kiitän edelleen tiedosta. Rovaniemellä oli päässyt jäämään hämärän peittoon. Itse en löytänyt VR:lta kovin tarkkaa infoa, mutta virallinen osoite lienee tämä: www.vr150.fi

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:08 ----------

Ohjelma on tässä. "Peistattuna" Vr:n sivuilta. Suora linkki Valtteri-perinnejunan ohjelmiin ja aikatauluihin: 
http://www.vr150.fi/#Perinnejuna+Val...tumia/28947774




> *Valtteri Oulussa la 7.7.2012*
>  Valtteri lähtee neljä kertaa ajelulle Oulun  rautatieasemalta raiteelta 1. Juna kääntyy Pikkaralassa, mutta junan  kyydistä ei pääse pois kesken matkan.
>  Valtterin kyytiin pääsee perinnejunalipulla. Lippuun on merkitty junan lähtöaika, eikä lippu kelpaa muissa lähdöissä.
>  Maksuttomia junalippuja jaetaan perinnejunapisteessä seuraavan aikataulun mukaan:
>  1. Lippujen jako alkaa klo 9.15
> *klo 9.55 juna lähtee, paluu klo 10.45*
>  2. Lippujen jako alkaa klo 10.15
> *klo 11.00 juna lähtee, paluu klo 12.00*
>  3. Lippujen jako alkaa klo 11.15
> ...

----------


## Assamies

Kävin kyllä tänään. Moikkasin myöskin Janne Katajaa, joka juonsi tapahtuman todella hienosti. Tietenkin, Iiro Rantalaa mitenkään vähättelemättä.  :Wink: 

Mitä erikoista I: kävin juna-ajelulla 2x. Ei ollut edessä Dr13 nr. 2349, vaan Dv12 (väri vihreä) - nro 2648. Ensimmäistä ajelua en päässyt näkemään, eli en ehtinyt. Mutta 3. ajelulla oli keulilla Dr13 nro 2349. Pikkaralassa veturin vaihto eteen. Aikaa siihen kului (siinä tuossa tapahtumassa) n. 10 min.

Kun alkoi olemaan jo, niin sanotusti "päivä pulkassa" - niin pääsin vielä kurkistamaan Myymäläauton konehuoneeseen. Siellä olikin tavattoman lämmin. En huomannut missään vessaa, taikka "pissausreikää" veturin kyljessä. Kuulemma olisi ainakin Sr1:sissä sellainen olemassa.  :Laughing: 

Mitä muuta erikoista II: kättelin Riihimäeltä (Ri) tulleen kuljettajan, juttelimme. Kahvia ja pullaa kului, päivähän oli kuuma. Tänään täällä tullessa mittasin +26'C. :Cool: 

Jatkot viikon päästä Tampereella, sitten varmaan menevät Turkkuseen (Tku).

Mitä muuta erikoista III: jäi 1. ajolta täysin leimaamaton junalippu. Huomatkaa, että numeroinnit ovat aivan samoja: nro 150. Mutta kellonajat erottavat, junanro ei itse lipussa näy. I ajoni Oulu-Pikkarala oli P640... :Biggrin: 

Mitä muuta erikoista IV: -en ollut Dr13:n vetämässä junassa...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

Soitannasta vastasi toinen huippuhieno tyyppi bändeineen: Mikael Konttinen, Keski-Suomen poikia. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

^^^ -Anteeksi, tietenkin se oli Zige, eikä Zigge.  :Embarassed: 

Täsm. -kun kävin veturissa, niin kävin ensin vain ohjaamossa. Ihmettelinkin siinä juuri sitä, kun junan piti juuri olla lähdössä. Ja veturi oli pohjoiseen päin.  :Embarassed: 

Ehdin kuitenkin vielä vuorolle P640 - päivän 2. museoajelulle. Keulilla Dv12, nr. 2648. Myöskin 4. ajolla jossa mukana ja olin koko ajan kahvilavaunussa, ja kurkistin myöskin keittiötiloihin.

Kun ajelut olivat ohitse, niin ohjaamon ohella kävin myöskin moottorihuoneessa. Siellä olikin tavattoman lämmin. Mukana vanhoja VR:laisia ja osa konepuolelta eli vetureja kunnostavilta konepajoilta.

MGO-koneiden (alkuperämaa: Ranska) pärpättävää hörskytystä saatukin mukavASti kuulla tälle päivälle. :Biggrin:

----------


## tlajunen

> En huomannut missään vessaa, taikka "pissausreikää" veturin kyljessä. Kuulemma olisi ainakin Sr1:sissä sellainen olemassa.


Vahvistan Sr1-veturin pisoaarin olemassaolon. Se löytyy ohjaamon ja konehuoneen välisen oven vierestä, konehuoneen puolelta, mutta vain toisesta päästä veturia.

Ei ole kovin suuressa käytössä, sillä nykyisen yksinajon aikana joutuisi tyhjennystä varten joka tapauksessa pysähtymään, jolloin toimituksen voi hoitaa yhtä hyvin ellei jopa näppärämmin radanvarren pensaaseen.

----------


## Assamies

To, 14.6.-12: 
P273 Ol-Km 

Edessä parivedossa Sr1:t, no:t 3050 & 3060 (väri pun.) 

Omav./kond.v. Efits 24202 (ent. Efit 23557) alk. vm. -85, muut. 6.-10 

Junan lähtö aikataulun mukaan. 
Junakohtaus Simo klo 8.47, oma juna odotti. Aamun Ic tuli vastaan ja ohitti. 

Junan saapuminen +3 min. 

Junassa 3 päivävaunua, autovaunuja laskin myöskin 3.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:24 ----------

InterCity-junilla tehty matka H:kiin. Nk.  työmatka, mutta Apd (Autistic Pride Day) eräs keskeinen merkittävä pointti, joka antoi  paljon. Sen turvin jaksaa jatkaa aina hamaan juhannusjunaan Roi:hin.   

Meno: IC48 
Paluu: IC55 

Myöskin metro-ajelu sekä raitiovaunuajeluja ja bussilla Vantaan Korsoon. Ja sieltä edelleen takaisin. 

Juhannusjunan koekuvauspaikka oli erittäin lähellä Apd:n pitopaikkaa. Se on Arabianranta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:27 ----------

IC48 Ol-Hki: 

Vet: Sr2 nr. 3228 (väri vih.) 
ov: Edb 28422/ent. Ed 28042 (valm. Talgo, vm-00, uud.vm-06) 
rv: Rk 27814 

junan lähtö: +5 min. 
junan saap.: aikataulunmukainen 

lukuisia junakohtauksia: mm. Ruukki, Toijala, Tpe (osa kohtauksista  kohtaavia IC:ja) -  Ruukissa kohtasi todennäk. P273 (junankulun voi  tarkistaa aikataulusta: kesto 07.07-07.09) -edessä Sr1 nr. 3036 

H482 Sk->Jy: Dm12-yhdistelmä 4410+4404 (havaintopaikka Sk)

Sk:ssa myös IC43 -> Yv

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:29 ----------

IC55, Hki-Ol: 

edessä Sr2 nr. 3219 
ov. vaununletkan viim. vn & viim. paikka: Edb 28418, ent. Ed 28038 (vm-00, uud. -06) 

rv: Rx 26710 

Junakohtauksia: Korso, Tpe, Sk, Vihannissa kohtasi tuleva P266 
Sk>Jy: Dm12-taajamajuna, yhdistelmä 4404 & 4410 (tämä luultava, ehkä jopa todennäköinen: aika klo 19.36) 

jl: atm 
js: atm

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:30 ----------

Valtteri-ajelut Ol, x2: päivän II ja IV lähdöt Pikkaralaan. Vetämässä Dv12 nro 2648. Muilla lähdöillä Dr13 nro 2349. Ensimmäistä lähtöä ei nähty, joten tämä esitetty oletusarvoisesti. III lähtö Pikkaralaan nähtiin. Tapahtuma oli viime la, 7.7.-12.

----------


## Assamies

Lähtö *Rollosta* (Roi) Ol: P710. Ei laskettu paluu/saap. aikoja. Lähtö taisi olla aikataulun mukainen (tässä: "atm"). 
6 vn juna. Viimeisessä vaunussa. Edessä Sr1 nr. 3060. Junatietoja keräilty matkan varrelta.  Ol lähti kohti Roi:ta P711. Eli junaparien välinen kohtaaminen. 
P710 Roi-Ol: juhannuspv. 23.6.-12 klo 12.58-15.07 


veti: Sr1 nr. 3060 
kv: Efit 23524, vm-80 
ov: Eip 23262, mod./muut. 03.04 (III/-04) 
vn lkm=6


junakohtaus: Mys, kohdattiin 3 vn päiväjuna, edessä Sr1, vih. 
joko Ii, taikka Mys: oli yksinäinen Sr2 nr. 3246, pun. 
j-parikoht.: Ol (P711 - keulilla Sr1 nr. 3051, pun.)

----------


## Assamies

Tänään P410, eilen P410, nähty Tuirassa. Edellä vetämässä punainen Dv12. Tänään Sr1. Veturin numero nähtiin, sekä vaunuja joita oli kaiketi neljä. Ei tietoja taltioitu mihinkään.

Bongaukset päättyvät junien osalta kokonaan, ei ole enää mitään motivaatiota niitä jatkaa missään muodossa.

Zige94 mielestäni hieno nuori mies, jolla varmaan paljon annettavaa tulevaisuudessa meille kaille matkustavaisille.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Sen mitä aiemmin VR:stä sanoin, ja välillä kaduin, sen voimassa pidän nyt.
VR ei ole erityisen luotettavana ole osoittautunut missään suhteessa.

Kts. aiempia kiukkuisia kirjoituksiani tässä ketjussa.

Profiilinmuutos lienee paikallaan täydelleen VR:lle , eikä siihen mitenkään riitä enää pelkkä kaluston vihreäksi maalaaminen.

Minä olen menettänyt luottamukseni lopullisesti (VR:aan nähden) - siinä keskeisin syy *fanittamiseni* ja junabongausten lopetukselle.

Nyt on tämä asia lopullinen, eikä siihen tule enää mitään muutosta.

Vältän aina kuin suinkin vain mahdollista, mitään junalla ajamista vAStaisuudessa.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Kerron nyt ja tässä sen syyn, mikä tämän bongaustouhun lopettaa. Se on kokemani raaka hyväksikäyttö ja pettäminen, jota olen saanut osakseni kokea.

Juhannusjunasta tuli *rajusti takkiin*. Yle oli ketjuttanut operaation, siten ettei "kenelläkään mitään vastuuta mistään". Lisäksi minuun oli moni yhteydessä jonkin oman asiansa takia. Omiin yhteydenottoihini ei vastannut Yle, eikä AitoMedia.

Usean tunnin työpanoksen lopputulos oli: pelkkää luuta vain kouraan, sekä kustannukset itse maksettaviksi! Minä jouduin vaikeaan tilanteeseen tuon typerän ohjelman takia! Olisivat vain pitäneet pelkkiä julkkiksia siellä junassaan, eikä tämmöisiä pöhköjä dillejä sinne höynätä!

Ilmeisesti tälle osuudelle Ol-Roi haluttiin vain helposti hyväksikäytettävää ääliötä, sellaista sopivaa idioottia -joka ei osaa omia oikeuksiaan vaatimassa olla!

Sellaista, joka mukisematta menee johonkin outoon ohjelmaformaattiin ja suostuu outoihin asioihin! Mitä järkeä siinä, että joutuu menemään Helsinkiin (koekuvauksiin) jonkun junaohjelman vuoksi, jossa oma osuus alkaakin vasta Oulusta?! :Mad: 

Sitten tulee porukka autolla kuvaamaan omalle paikkakunnalle, joitain esittelyvideota varten: mutta koekuvauksiin piti mennä Helsinkiin asti?! :Mad:  Ja yhteydenottoihin ei edes vastata?! :Mad: 

VR olisi voinut kompensoida jollakin, edes pienelläkin subventiolla (etuuksia, vapaalippuja, tms). Mutta ei, niin mitään ei tullut - pelkkiä kuluja vain ja usean tunnin työ ilman mitään kompensaatiota siitä! :Mad: 

Minun olisi pitänyt heittää koko leikki sikseen rajujen stressioireiden vuoksi, mutta jatkoin kuitenkin tyhmyyksissäni. Eipä olisi kannattanut! Ette usko kuinka vaikea siellä oli "hymynaamaa näyttää"!

----------


## Assamies

Käytännön pakosta piti tulla junayhteydellä. Järjestelyissä oli lukuisasti toivomisen varaa, jopa istumapaikkamäärän sekä laituri- ja yhteysinfonkin osalta. Retki muutoin varsin mielenkiintoinen sekä yhteyksiltäänkin. En siis enää suosi VR:aa, ja junamatkustamista pyrin parhaani mukaan välttämään.

Paluu tältä retkeltä, jossa nyt olen: tapahtuu yksityisautolla (henkilöauto). Säästyy junarahat ja mahdolliset muut mieliharmit. Mitään VR:aahan en enää omalla kustannuksella mainostamaan rupea.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Matkustin H464:ssä koko matkavälin Yv-Ilm. Oli vain yksi vaunuyksikkö, joka oli tupaten täytenä. Siten ettei kaikille istumapaikkoja riittänyt. Siitä VR:lle isot nokkoset & risut.

Positiivista: ohitettiin paljon kaunista järvimaisemaa, sekä Pielavesi. Muulla j-yhteydellä ei ole mahdollista tuota paikkakuntaa saavuttaa. Paitsi Yv-Ilm H-junilla.

Konkluusio/keksintö: löytyi tapa mennä Ol-Jy uudella tavalla. Ei j-vaihtoa Pieksämäellä. Junankuulutukset ontuivat tosi pahoin, ja laituri-infot vielä sitäkin pahemmin.

Tästä reissusta tuli kyllä sitten tosi seikkailua! 

Täsmennetään (Ol-Jy):

-tapa I: mennä via Kaj
-tapa II: mennä via Sk
-tapa III: mennä via Tpe
-tapa IV: mennä via Yv-Ilm

----------


## Assamies

Mahtoiko tuo mahdollisesti olla H450 (mitä ajattelin tulokyytinä; Sk-Jy)?

No joka tapauksessa tulin j-kyydillä viimeetteksi H445:lla. Pidin siitä ja maisemasta. Muistutan, että tuota väliä viepi Dv12.

Kerrotaan tässä vielä tähän sekin, että saavuin Jy Neste-Rallin alkamispäivänä. Jotta kovat oli silloin säpinät täällä.  :Twisted Evil: 
Kävelin sillan yli & vielä takaisinkin, & ehdin näkemään vielä Sk:sta tulleen H-junan. Laskin vaunut & pongasin veturin.
Koskei ollut *omaa ajoa* - niin en ottanut mitään tietoja talteen. Matkakeskuksesta tuo letka jo pian sitten starttasikin kohti huoltoa.

Tällä nk. hassulla kyydilläni olin siten voittanut aikaa. Yllättävästi. Minä en ollut laskenut matka-aikaa, vaan hain jotain outoa uutta erikoisuutta. Minkä siten saavutinkin. Olen ajanut Ilm-Yv -välin kyllä ennemminkin, mutten tässä yhteydessä (Ol-Jy).

Tässä: en voi muistaa/tietää j-yhteyksiä, siten että kuinka j-vaihtoja esim Pm/Pie (on aiemmin esiintynyt)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:48 ----------

^*Tuo kohta löytyypi aikatauluosiosta 17, seuraava tässä mainittu /Yv-Ilm kohdasta 18.
Se j. oli todellakin H450.

Joskus ovat voineet j:t mennä Jojenkaapuntiin asti, vuan eivät ennee...  :Evil or Very Mad:  (Vaasa-Joensuu)

----------


## TEP70

> Joskus ovat voineet j:t mennä Jojenkaapuntiin asti, vuan eivät ennee...  (Vaasa-Joensuu)


Vaasasta tulevat junat eivät ole käsittääkseni jatkaneet Joensuuhun asti. Yksi junapari kulki vielä 80-luvun lopussa Pieksämäen ja Vaasan välillä (H 565/566). Sen sijaan suoria Turku-Joensuu-junia oli kolmekin paria samaan aikaan.

----------


## Assamies

Korjataan typo. Eipä ollut H464, vaan 494. Typo on *kirotusvihre*.

Junatiedot on muistissa, mutta niitä ei enää tähän ilmoiteta. Vain yksi Dm12-yksikkö, joka ei matkustajamäärään nähden riittävä ollut.  :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:52 ----------




> Vaasasta tulevat junat eivät ole käsittääkseni jatkaneet Joensuuhun asti. Yksi junapari kulki vielä 80-luvun lopussa Pieksämäen ja Vaasan välillä (H 565/566). Sen sijaan suoria Turku-Joensuu-junia oli kolmekin paria samaan aikaan.


Ok. Käsiaikataulun antama (tilanne)kuva siis aikalailla harhaanjohtava.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JSL

No ne Kalajokilaakson kiskobussit on liian täynnä aina.

----------


## Assamies

^Joo-o, luulin että joskus kulkeneet kahdella junayksiköllä. Nyt oli vain yksi _"Demari"_ (Dm12) ja todellakin aivan liian täynnä. Mukana kun lapsiperheitä, joissa pieniä lapsia: niin junamatkasta voikin kehkeytyä yllättävän koetteleva kokemus.

Tarkistin vielä sen *H464*:n, se oli taajamajuna välillä Pori-Tampere. Lähtö klo 10.08, saapuminen klo 11.45. Pitäisi kulkea ihan päivittäinkin (M-s) -mutta onko nyt tuolla rataosuudella ratatöitä. Ja niitten johdosta olisikin siten korvaava bussiyhteys.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:51 ----------

Palataksein vielä tuohon teemaan *Ol-Jy*: niin helpoin tapa varmaan lie mennä InterCity-junalla Seinäjoelle (Sk). Sieltä taajamajuna edelleen Jyväskylään (Jy). Jos aamuvarhaisella lähteen, niin muistelen että H-juna olisi perillä Jy noin klo 13.30 aikoihin. Matka-aikaa dieselvedolla tulisi pikkuista vailla kolmisen tuntia.

Elokuussa ainakin vielä tänä suvena kuljettelivat siniset vaunut, joita vetävät "_Kamelit"_ eli _"Reeverit"_ (Dv12).

Näitä esim. voipi käyttää:
IC-48 & H482
IC-54 & H450

Alennuslipulla hintaa koituneen jokseenkin tasan kolmekymppiä. Matka-aikaa kulunee vähän rapiat 7 tuntia.

Pori (eli Tpe-Pri) jäänee käymättä kokonaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Elokuussa ainakin vielä tänä suvena kuljettelivat siniset vaunut, joita vetävät "_Kamelit"_ eli _"Reeverit"_ (Dv12).
> 
> Näitä esim. voipi käyttää:
> IC-48 & H482
> IC-54 & H450


482 ajetaan kiskobusseilla, 450 sinisillä vaunuilla. Vain junapari 445/450 ajetaan Jyväskylän ja Seinäjoen välillä sinisellä kalustolla.

----------


## Assamies

^Hyvä tietää tämä. Mistään VR:n tiedotteistahan tätä tietoa voisikaan saada.

Rataosuudella Iisalmi-Ylivieska (Ilm-Yv) on ollut ongelmana se, että vain yksi junayksikkö ollut käytössä. Silloin kun mitä itse viimeksi matkustin, oli tämä yksikkö ollut niin täysi, ettei kaikille löytynyt istumasijaa.

Haapamäellä näkee kyllä paljon junakohtauksia, joissa mukana "Demareita" eli Dm12:sia. Osa tulee Tampereelta Vilppulan kautta. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä.

Nyt kun saatu uusi edullinen bussiyhteys välille Oulu-Jyväskylä: niin ehkä ryhdyn sittemmin tätä käyttämään. Matkustustarpeeni ajoittuisi kyllä viikonloppuihin.
Operaattori on Onnibus: www.onnibus.fi

----------


## Assamies

Kiitos vielä, TEP70. Anteeksi kun unohdin.

Eilen tultiin vihreällä Dr16 -vedolla Kemistä Ouluun. Veturikuvia Dv12:sista joitakin, osa pysähdyksissä (sillä tavalla - ns. toppariraide) olleesta. Hyviä kuvia kuitenkin kännykameralla saatiin.

Erityisvihje: yökuvaus-optio lisää viivettä kuvanotossa, ja näin ollen epätarkkuutta.

Kauan kaipaamani salapoliisintyö sain eräänlaisen päätöksen: #"joutumalla ryhtymään nsk. junarosvoksi#".

=> Rosvosin junasaippuan täytepullon yövaunusta..  :Exclamation: 

Siitä etiketistä selviää mm. merkki sekä tavarantoimittaja.

Käsi ylös & huutakaatte "hep" - kaikki ne, jotka kaipailevat hyppysiinsä junasaippuan raikasta tuoksua..  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Post Merged at 1:10 ----------

JunASaippuahan oli merkiltään "Savonpak" - ja sitä tuo maahan Väinö Korpinen Oy Helsingistä. Kyselkäpää vaikka..  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

^Merkki (junissa käytettävä nestesaippua käsienpesuun) on _ranskalainen_, ja sitä ei suomenkielisessä tuoteinfossa mainita: _valmistaja_ kyllä. Kuution taikka "lievästi tiiliskiven" muotoinen pakkaus on umpimuovia sekä puristuspumpulla varustettu. Muoviletkua painettaessa neste virtaa suuttimesta.

Ilmeisesti junasiivooja hylännyt tuon melkein täyden nestepakkauksen. Syynä varmaan vähäsen vanhentunut päiväys, en tiedä siitä sitten kuinka tarkkoja ovat tuon asian (käyttöpäiväyksen) kanssa.  :Surprised: 

Pakkauskoko on 800 ml eli 0,8 ltr.

---------- Post Merged at 12:07 ----------

Meinaan tehdä kuitenkin vielä kirjallisen ilmoituksen VR:lle tuosta Kalajokilaakson tapauksesta. Myöskin junakuulutukset pätkivät Savonradalla pahemman kerran. Sain myöskin Iisalmessa väärää virheellistä tietoa junanvaihdosta. Laiturinäytöt olivat lisäksi pimeänä (junalaiturien inforuudut).  :Evil or Very Mad:  Lippuun on kyllä merkitty kaikki tulevat junanvaihdot. Noh, olipahan poijjaalla ainakin matkajännitystä mukana  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Erityistä vielä tuohon junan lähtemiseen liittyen: IC-49 oli noin tunnin verran myöhässä. Laiturilla näkyilikin väsyneitä & jokseenkin ärtyisän oloisia matkaajia Roihin. :Mad: 

Oma juna P272 (lähtöas. Kli) lähti kakkosraiteelta tästä syystä. En muista kuulleeni asemakuulutusta, luulisin että sellainen olisi annettu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:00 ----------

Palataan nyt vielä kerran tuohon Juhannusjunan episodeihin. Minusta ohjelman ennakkomainostaminen eli haastateltavien matkustajien rekrytointi oli ollut pahasti harhaanjohtavaa. Kuka nyt lähtisi tekemään täältä ensin omalla kustannuksella matkan ensin H:kiin ja sitten takaisin -ja ehkä menettäen siinä samalla yhden työpäivän  :Question:  Kaikki tämä vain yhden 240 km mittaisen matkan vuoksi, jonka kustannus olisi n. 16,25/32,50 m-p..!! Lisäksi, jos työtunteja lähdetään laskemaan: niin kertyisi niitä varmaan ainakin toistakymmentä  :Question: 

Se mitä minä tässä absurdina eli naurettavana epäsuhtana tässä pidän, että tehdystä panoksesta ei tullut minkäänsortin hyvitystä - pelkät kulut vain. Ilmeisesti oltiin ajateltu näin, että Suomi pullollaan julkisuudenkipeitä tyyppejä - jotka olisivat valmiit tekemään melkein mitä vain telkkariin päästäkseen.

Se mikä todella sai pahemman suuttumaan, olivat yhdessä VR:n tekemän kämmingit eli sähläykset (kuten nyt vaikkapa tämä "koodipelleily") ja tuo korvillelyönti mitä tuossa suhteen tapahtui. On kyllä varma tapa herättää pahaa verta, sekä saada muuttumaan kannattajasta (niin median kuin kuljetuspalveluittenkin osalta) vastustajaksi.

Roolitusta ja insertin tekoa ei olisi pitänyt antaa "keskenkasvuisten tenavien" tehtäväksi. Koekuvaukset olisi pitänyt järjestää paikallisesti (esim. aluetoimituksissa/-studioilla) - näköjään tässäkin kohdassa haluttiin kuluja karsia. Eli ottaa ne guestien selkänahasta suoraan. :Mad: 

Aluksihan kuvausporukka olisi halunnut suoraan omalle asunnolleni kuvaamaan, eikä tällaista voinut sallia. Siksikin jäin tämän ohjelman rakennetta (formaattia) hämmentyneenä, yllättyneenä ja pettyneenä pohdiskelemaan.  :Sad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Palataan nyt vielä kerran tuohon Juhannusjunan episodeihin. Minusta ohjelman ennakkomainostaminen eli haastateltavien matkustajien rekrytointi oli ollut pahasti harhaanjohtavaa. Kuka nyt lähtisi tekemään täältä ensin omalla kustannuksella matkan ensin H:kiin ja sitten takaisin -ja ehkä menettäen siinä samalla yhden työpäivän  Kaikki tämä vain yhden 240 km mittaisen matkan vuoksi, jonka kustannus olisi n. 16,25/32,50 m-p..!! Lisäksi, jos työtunteja lähdetään laskemaan: niin kertyisi niitä varmaan ainakin toistakymmentä 
> 
> Se mitä minä tässä absurdina eli naurettavana epäsuhtana tässä pidän, että tehdystä panoksesta ei tullut minkäänsortin hyvitystä - pelkät kulut vain. Ilmeisesti oltiin ajateltu näin, että Suomi pullollaan julkisuudenkipeitä tyyppejä - jotka olisivat valmiit tekemään melkein mitä vain telkkariin päästäkseen.


Suomi on enemmän kuin pullollaan julkisuudenkipeitä tyyppejä, joka oli kyllä Juhannusjuna-ohjelmastakin nähtävissä. Ymmärtääkseni Juhannusjunan tapauksessa ei toimittu mitenkään poikkeuksellisesti missään vaiheessa "rekrytointia".





> Roolitusta ja insertin tekoa ei olisi pitänyt antaa "keskenkasvuisten tenavien" tehtäväksi. Koekuvaukset olisi pitänyt järjestää paikallisesti (esim. aluetoimituksissa/-studioilla) - näköjään tässäkin kohdassa haluttiin kuluja karsia. Eli ottaa ne guestien selkänahasta suoraan.
> 
> Aluksihan kuvausporukka olisi halunnut suoraan omalle asunnolleni kuvaamaan, eikä tällaista voinut sallia. Siksikin jäin tämän ohjelman rakennetta (formaattia) hämmentyneenä, yllättyneenä ja pettyneenä pohdiskelemaan.


Mielestäni insertit olivat varsin laadukkaasti tehtyjä, etenkin kun vertaa suoraan lähetykseen. Olen nyt katsonut ohjelmaa sen verran pitkälle, että teikäläisen osuus on tullut nähtyä. Se oli mielestäni hyvin lämminhenkinen, eikä siitä kyllä ollut nähtävissä mitään viitteitä mainitsemistasi asioista. Siksi olen seurannut tätä avautumistasi hieman hämmentyneenä.

----------


## Assamies

Kiitos & anteeksi

Siinä ei ollut koko totuus, paljon feidattiin pois...  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:07 ----------

Tarkkaa ja osuvaa huomioimistasi tarvitaan kyllä vielä edelleenkin. Anteeksi aikaisempi ärsyyntymiseni. Joka ei ollut henkilökohtaiseksi tarkoitettua.

----------


## Assamies

Edelleen vilpitön anteeksipyyntöni lähtee kaikille niille, jotka ovat kokeneet loukkaantuneensa aiemmista postauksistani.

Pyrin parhaani mukaan lähtemään kohti rakentavampaa sävyä. Ja jättämään tuon aiemman kärkevän kritiikin takemmas.

Ärhentely oli valitettavaa mutta tarpeellista. Tämä koko koettu kesä on ollut moniaitten pettymysten ja takaiskujen sarjaa.

Junajupakkaan liittyvä polemiikki taikka kalabaliikki varmaankin jo varmaan kokonaan taaksejäänyttä (no ainakin kyllä tulisi olla)  :Wink: . Kun esitän kommenttejani tässä jatkossa, niin koetan kyllä kovasti saada enemmän mukaan valoisuutta ja rakentavampaa sävyä.  :Smile: 

Juhannusjunaan liittyviä episodeja ei enää ole tarpeen arvostella taholtani. Joten sen suosiolla kokonaan taakse jätän. Ja alan katsoa eteenpäin. Bongauksia ei enää eksaktisti tähän tule.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:05 ----------

P272 tultu Kemistä Ouluun. Bongauksiakin tehty, mutta eivät nyt tähän valitettavasti saatavilla. Veturia sekä ilmeisesti myöskin kuljettajaa vaihdetaan Oulussa. Kemi olisi myöskin mahdollista toteuttaa, ehkä silloin odotusaika Oulussa lyhempi mutta Kemissä pidempi. Joskus ennenmuinoin kiskohistoriassa lastattu autovaunuja Kemissä. Veturinvaihdon siirto Kemiin, saattaisi oman hataran käsitykseni mukaan tämän eli autojen lastauksen junaan sallia.

Tietääkseni ei Oulussakaan Kolarin yöpikajuniin autoja laitettaisi/purettaisi. Tämä kysymys (hypoteesi) siksikin, että jos tämä juttu olisi käytössä: niin sitä olisin voinut olla käyttämässä.

----------


## Assamies

Tietenkään ei toisille palstalaisille/foorumin käyttäjille syytä äksyillä. Varsinkin kun juuri tällä saitilla pitäisi oleman aika hyvä henki. Eli ei mitään kiivaita "verkkoväittelyjä", alatyylisiä herjanheittoja, bannauksia (ainakaan kovin usein) - tms.

Minut saa kyllä bannata pois (täältä), jos siihen löytyy perusteltu syy. Eli käyttäydyn (kirjoittelen) pöhkösti. Kesällä näin oli kyllä ainakin aivan varmasti.

----------


## Assamies

Suunnitteilla uusi j-retki Keski-Suomeen. Ajankohtaa eikä aikataulua olla päätetty vielä. Pongausta/pongauksia ei enää tehdä. Luultavin menoreitti olisi Ic-54 + H450.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Sotimisten aika siis lopulta ohi. Toivotaan ettei niitä enää koskaan edes tulisi uudestaan, tuo oli kovin uuvuttava jakso. (kts. ketjun aiempia kirjoituksia & raivoamisia)  :Embarassed: 

Reitti nytten päätetty, ajankohtaa ei tarkalla vielä. Lähitulevaisuus nyt sentään kuitenkin.

Matkustus: Ol-Jy-Ol.

Meno, via Sk: IC-54 & H450.
Paluu, via Ilm, Yv: (Jy-Pm) P911, (Pm-Ilm) IC-73 & H495 & (Yv-Ol) IC-49..?

/(tuloreitti täsmennetään myöhempänä)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------

^Luultavasti paluuyhteys Jy-Ilm mennään näin, kahdella vaihdolla: P911 & IC-73.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------

Yv-Ol: IC-49 (perillä kl. 20.04)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------

Tästä ei enää tulla kirjaamaan tapahtumahavaintoja.

Edellisestä retkestä (K-S) lähetetty asiallinen, asiaankuuluva palauteraportti Vr:lle.  :Neutral:

----------


## Assamies

Lippu hankittu, matka maksettu. H: 29,90. Erikoista: ma-to meno Ol-Yv bussilla, jatko junalla. Ja juuri siten kuin tämän olin esittänyt.  :Cool:  Nyt kun matkapv. pe, niin junalla koko homma. :-)

----------


## Assamies

Wikissä maininta Dm12:sista eli Vankoista/Demareista. On kyllä mielestäni 196 (192) kiskokilometrille turhan rankka matkustettava. Tätä lausumaa ei varmaan voi siinä viitteistönä käyttää.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:06 ----------

Maantiekm:ja pitäisi siis olla 192 ja via Hpm raiteita pitkin 196. Yhteensä siis via Sk; 499 km.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:06 ----------

Reittihän (Sk-Hpm-Jy) on todella upea & lähdössä Sk: 4 eri junan kohtaus samanaikaisesti. Ainakin mitä itsellä tässä nyt vasta oli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:06 ----------

Matka-aikaahan vierähtää melkein tasan tarkkaan kolmisen tuntia tuolla sähköttömällä osuudella.

----------


## Assamies

> Lippu hankittu, matka maksettu. H: 29,90. Erikoista: ma-to meno Ol-Yv bussilla, jatko junalla. Ja juuri siten kuin tämän olin esittänyt.  Nyt kun matkapv. pe, niin junalla koko homma. ;-D


 >=-> Paluusta ei vielä olla päätetty; sen ratkaisee 3 eri faktoria. a: Matka-aika b: Kustannus c: Raidekm:t Optiot: 1) Jy-Tpe (via Jäs) - Ol 2) Jy-Sk (via Hpm) - Ol 3) Jy-Kaj (via Pm) - Ol 4) Jy-Ilm-Yv (via Kuo/Pm) - Ol Nelosvalinta lisäksi via Hpj.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Pahoittelen näitten postausteni hajanaisuutta. Selainkummittelua edelleen, ikävä kyllä.  :Sad:   :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Lisäksi oli erehdyksessä tapahtunut tehty laskuvirhe, suuruudeltaan -30 km (liian vähän). Näin ollen, tämän mukaan tosimatka olisi ollut peräti 529 raidekm. Pitäisi jostain saada löydettyä jokin nettilaskuri, joka nämä oikein laskisi. Valitan taaskin virhettäni.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

^Edelleen, pitäisi väli Jy-Jäs-Tpe-Sk-Ol olla täten: 155 + 493 = 648 jkm.

Edellinen: 334 + 196 = 530 kkm.

Jkm/Kkm/Rkm = raideliikenteen km:t (juna-kisko-raide...) :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Jatkoa: 80 + 174 + 154 + 122 = 530 rkm (Jy-Pm-Ilm-Yv/via Hpj-Ol)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

^Näinollen, valinta kohdistuu viimeisimpään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Ja vielä: 80 + 449 = 529 kkm. Reitti on Jy-Pm-Kaj-Ol. Ei muuta enää tätä valintaa, mikä on tehty. Hinta ylittänee hieman kolmekymppiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:51 ----------

Kalajokilaakson reitti siis kaikista edullisinta, syytä siihen en oikein tiedä. Täytyy tarkistaa kuitenkin tämä vielä.

----------


## Assamies

<Korrektoidaan eli justeerataan. Eksaktisti ottaen olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto mennä Jy-Ol 2 vaihdolla via Pm. IC:t, 922 & 707. Ainoa miinus on myöhäinen perilletulo, jolta ei paikallista jatkoyhteyttä (iltabussia).

Kustannus jäänee alle kriittisen 30:n, syytä en tiedä miksi. Tpe kautta meno alkoi tuntua sekin kovin mielekkäälle.

Lukekaapa IS:sta reittiosuuden Orivesi-Tpe rakennusvaiheista, siinä menee nimittäin "suomalaisversio Kwai-joen sillasta". Sen teossa Jatkosodan aikoihin, menehtyi n. arv. 300 venäläistä sotavankia!  :Shocked:

----------


## Assamies

Valinta tehty ja se oli vielä muuttunut. Lähtö Jy kohti Tpe kl. 13.13. Siellä 10 min. mittainen vaihto. J:t, IC-922 & IC-49. Ei mennä siis idän (Pm) kautta. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:02 ----------

Viisi yhteyttä eli neljä vaihtoa voisi olla liian raflaavaa (lue: haastavata).  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Retki siis kohtalaisen onnistuneesti jo takanapäin ja ravintolavaunujen palveluja ei käytetty. Vaihto Tpe 10 min. Junakuvia, ja tapahtumia. Niitä ei enää tähän tänne ylös laiteta.

_Oriveden_ lyhenne Rhk:ssa (nyk. TraFi) näyttäisi olevan *Ov*.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:21 ----------

Tpe ja Sk oli neljän junan samanaikaiset kohtaamiset. Tpe lähti sekä saapui Pm eli itään, sekä Ic-j:t etelään & pohjoista kohti. Pri ei näyttäisi olleen juuri silloin liikennettä, eikä Vilppulaan (Vlp).

Sk taisi olla näin: Ic-49 & Ic-54, H-j:t H450 & H447. Näissä tiedoissa saattaa esiintyä virheellisyyttä. Siksikään ei pongauksia/j-havaintoja enää julkisteta.

Ov: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriveden_rautatieasema

----------


## tlajunen

> Rhk:ssa (nyk. TraFi)


Entinen RHK on nykyisin Liikennevirasto (sen rautatieosasto). On siis rataverkon haltija ja ylläpitäjä, vähän kuten Tielaitos oli maantiepuolella. Joka sekin on nykyään osa Liikennevirastoa.

TraFi puolestaan on pidemmältä nimeltään Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto, jonka rautatieosasto oli aiemmin muutaman vuoden ajan nimeltään Rautatievirasto. Sen tehtävä on toimia viranomaisena rautatiealalla, eli julkaisee liikennöintiin ja turvallisuuteen liittyviä säännöksiä, sekä esimerkiksi ylläpitää kalustorekisteriä. Vastaava toimija tieliikenteessä oli ennen yhdistämisiä Ajoneuvorekisterikeskus.

----------


## Assamies

> Tpe ja Sk oli neljän junan samanaikaiset kohtaamiset. Tpe lähti sekä saapui Pm eli itään, sekä Ic-j:t etelään & pohjoista kohti. Pri ei näyttäisi olleen juuri silloin liikennettä, eikä Vilppulaan (Vlp).
> 
> Sk taisi olla näin: Ic-49 & Ic-54, H-j:t H450 & H447. 
> 
> Ov: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriveden_rautatieasema


Sk tarkistettu. Tpe oli näin: Ic-49 & Ic-50 sekä Ic-922 & Ic-917.

^Kiitos tuosta ylläolevasta tiedotteesta. Näinhän se asjanlaita varmastikin on.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> TraFi puolestaan on pidemmältä nimeltään Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto, jonka rautatieosasto oli aiemmin muutaman vuoden ajan nimeltään Rautatievirasto.


Eikö myös Rautatievirasto ollut alun perin RHK:n osasto? Tosin sillä ei tässä tapauksessa ole merkitystä; kunhan muistelen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikö myös Rautatievirasto ollut alun perin RHK:n osasto?


1.9.2006 Rautatievirasto eriytettiin RHK:sta.

----------


## Assamies

Back to the main (topic): jätin muistiinpanoni kotio. Ne olivat kovin hajanaiset, mutta runsaat. Ajattelin laittaa joitain, esim. *Dm12* _(Demari, Skoda, Vankka; Konkka)_ havaintoja näkyviin.

Jy oli muuten tauolla lepovuorolla no. 4413. Sillä tulin sitä edeltäneen reissun; kaikkiaan n. 154 km matkan Kalajokilaaksoa pitkin kohti Savonmuata.  :Twisted Evil: 

VR:n tekemät lippu-uudistukset olleetkin eräs kaikkein keskeisimpiä/merkittävimpiä syitä siihen, että miksi olen jättänyt poies raidehavaintojen kirjaamiset julkisesti näkyville. Mm. Oulun & Pohjanmaan alueelta korotettu mielestäni täysin vailla faktisia perusteita junaluokituksia (H->P). :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:53 ----------

^Näistä on jo hankalampi laatia kovin eksaktia raporttia. Pitää laittaa tieto Vr:n suuntaan menemään, jollain toisella konstilla.

Niinikään kesän uusi tulokas, *P408* on edelleen ajamatta.

Piti mainita siintäkin vielä, että Ol oli juhlaviikonlopun aikaan myöskin 4:n junan kohtaus. Sitä en olisi kyllä uskonut, sillä tuloraiteita on vain 3 kpl. Lättähattu Dm7 lähtikin (jota ennen saapui) Mh 2-raiteen eteläpäästä. Samanaikaisesti junia siis kaikkiaan 4 kpl.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Pitäisi käydä Kemissä. Jos tulee juna-ajoa, niin siitä tulee kyllä päivitystieto tähän ketjuun. Joskaan ei kovin tarkkana.

Tässä muutoin eräs erittäin hyödyllinen lista. Olenkohan laittanut sen jo tänne ylös näkyviin..?  :Eek:   :Idea: 

 :Arrow:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luettel...kennepaikoista

----------


## Assamies

Piti mennä Km (Kem). Olisi uusi yhteyskin; P711. Se on ent. H711 ja uudella aikataululla. Ex. H711 on nyk. P719.

P711 tuntuisi ajan puolesta otolliselta.

Nyt mukana j-liput, mutta aika ei riitä havaintoja kirjaamaan (tähän).  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

P410 ei enää tunnu oikein mielekkäälle. En yhtään ymmärrä, sitä miksi nämä H-junat oli menty muuttamaan pikajuniksi. En kykene huomaamaan mitään *pikajunamaista elementtiä* näissä. :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:45 ----------

<Muuten 800:s viesti tähän palstaan. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Havainto hyvin hitaasti rataosalla Ol pohjoisrajalla kulkeneesta P408:sta. Edessä Sr1, olisiko ollut nr. 3020. Perässään vain 3 sinistä päivävaunua. Tämän junan ilmeinen tarkoitus käsittääkseni lieventää P410:n "paineita". Tuo junahan ollut yleensä melkein tupaten täysi välillä Kem-Ol.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Nauhoitus: pitäisi saada talteen MGO:n *hörinää* (Dv12:sta). Onnistunee menemälle rt-sillan liepeille Rautasaaren tuntumaan. Nauhoitus voisi onnistua parraiten ylikulkusillalta Matkahuollon rahtiterminaalin puolelta. Toisella puolen siltaa olisi kovasti kiistellyn Liikenneviraston junaohjaamo. :Eek: 

Moottoriäänestä tehdään, jos nauhoittelu onnistuupi - niin uutta kännykän häläriä...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

^-Ei ole vielä onnistunut. Parhaiten sujuisi, odottamalla asemalla P266:ta sekä menemällä heti j loppupäähän, johon uudet autovaunut liitetään. Autovaunuletka odottaa käsittääksein sivummalla (sivuraiteella) ennen j tuloa.

K-S reissusta autenttista materiaalia. Laitetaan I j-reissun havainnot, ne ovat sentään vielä suht'selkeitä.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:33 ----------

Oulu-Jyväskylä, to 2.8.-12:

I Ol-Yv (12.44-14.04)
Ic-54, v. 7, p. 29
vet. Sr2 no. 3224
ov. Ex26209, vm-88
-
II Yv-Ilm (14.28-16.05)
H494 -henkilö/taajamaj (ei paikkatietoa)
Dm12, no. 4413
-
III Ilm-Jy (16.13-19.04)
Ic-934, v. 6, p. 129
vet. Sr1 no. 3068
ov. Eipt27376 (ex. I-lk. v. - ei kuuluisi Ic-j kompositioon)
rv. Rkt23835

Omav. oli ulkoapäin lukittu, mikä johti hämäännykseen & sekaannukseen (istuinpaikan suhteen). Astuin v. 5 - missä vietin alkumatkan. Ex26204, vm-88.

----------


## Assamies

Nauhoitettu eilen 3x. Eli kolme äänitystä. Kohdeveturi oli Dv12-tyypin nr. 2647. Vanhoissa punamaaleissa. Vaihdoimme kuljettajan kanssa morjehtukset elehtien (kädenheilautuksella).

Tulos ei ollut kovin onnistunut. Pitäisi saada taltiointi paikallaan seisovasta, mutta kierroksia nostavasta MGO:sta.

Junantulo (P266) Ol oli hieman myöhässä. J pitkä kuin nälkävuosi, Ol liitettiin vain yksi vanha avomallin autovaunu letkan jatkeeksi.

----------


## Assamies

II reissu K-S eli 2. junamatka Ol-Jy-Ol:

Meno, pe 21.9.-12 via Sk.
Paluu, ti 25.9.-12 via Tpe.

Paikkatiedot, meno: Ic-54, v.7 p.25 & H450 (ei p.tietoa). Veturin, nr. 2705 (Dv12) ääntä nauhoitettiin ennen j-lähtöä.

Paikkatiedot, paluu: Ic-922, v.5 p.55 & Ic-49 v.5 p.23.

Muita merkintöjä lukuisasti ja ne ovat sekavia. Osin havainnot menneet sekaisin keskenään. Siitä syystä niitä ei laiteta nähtäville julkisesti.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua: uudella, minulle itselleni ennemmin käyttämättömällä yhteydellä. *P711
*Ajettu Ol-Kem. Lähtöaika + 5 min. Saapumisaikaa ei katsottu, lienee olleen aikataulussaan. Junantulo tapahtui raiteelle 2.

Junatiedoista konduktöörinvaunua ei katsottu. Oli 6 vaunun mittainen juna, 1. vaunu oli numeroitu nro 2. Viim. vaunu 7. oli pimennetty - eli ei matkustajien käytössä.

Veturi oli punainen Sr1, numero 3001. Omavaunu nro 5, oli Ei27006 (muutettu v.-04). Ravintolavaunu oli vuonna 1986 valmistunut Rkt 23835.

Aikatauluin mukaisesti, P711:n väli Ol-Kem näin: 15.29-16.26. Junakohtaus Kem, konduktööriltä kysytty muita, ei ilmoittanut niitä olleen.  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

(Jokseenkin tasan) 3 kk mittainen ajamattomuus junilla on nyt täten päättynyt. VR-Veturilta saatu joululahjana: 200 g Fazerin Sininen -suklaalevy. LunAStettu Limingan R-kioskilla.  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Tänään paluun pitäisi tapahtua jo entuudestaan tutulla P272:lla. Automaatti esitti ensin varhempaa yhteyttä. Tor-Ol: h. 10,66. Se ei mielestäni ole mitenkään paha. Bussilippu Kem-Tor tekee 6,50. Junalippu Ol-Kem tekee 9,03. Eläkeläisalennus käytössä näillä hinnoin.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

*Tor-It.* käyty. J oli P272, josta aikAS tarkat havainnot tehtiin.  :Redface: 

Vet. *Dr16*, no. 2805, väri vih. Vet-vto Ol: Sr1 no. 3071 (vih). Omav. oli Eipt 27369. Lisäksi kond.vn tieto otettu talteen: Efit 23558.  :Wink: 

Meno Kem tapahtui P711:llä, joka ensi kertaa. Omav. taisi olla Ei27006 (meno).  Rv. oli Rkt 23835.  Vet. oli Sr1, _no. 3001_...  :Cool: 

(Tämä keskustelun osa oli duplikaatti: omasta keskustelustani Aspalstalta, joka ei toisten käyttäjäin ohella muille näy.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:51 ----------

Pyydän huomioimaan, etten hyväksy uusia muuttuneita sääntöjä.
Jos kirjoitukseni täällä katsotaan niiden vastaisina, niin tämän käyttäjätunnuksen saa ilman muuta sulkea.

Hymiöitä ei pysty liittämään kirjoitukseen 5:ttä kpl:tta enempää muutoinkaan.

Hyväksyisin kyllä paremmin sen, ettei palstalla kiroilua/alatyylistä kirjoitustapaa sallittaisi. :Mad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi kond.vn tieto otettu talteen: Efit 23558.


Voi olla, että menee turhantarkaksi, mutta ko. vaunun littera on EFit, eli F-kirjain isolla. Kirjaimen koolla on merkitysero: "F" tarkoittaa konduktööriosastoa, kun pieni "f" tarkoittaa pelkkää konduktöörihyttiä.

----------


## Assamies

^Selvä on. Tuota en tarkasti ehtinyt ajatella tai katsoa.

Tänään pitäisi mennä Kem->Ol: via P264. Onneksi nyt tähän vuodenaikaan valinnan mahdollisuuksia tyrkyllä kosolti.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:20 ----------

Konduktöörin vaunun tietoa ei oteltu talteen (ylös) P711:n osalta. Voin käväistä joku päivä aivan huvikseni tarkistamassa kuitenkin. Voi varmaankin olla joku toinen vaunu käytössä tuolloin. Vaunujen sisäisestä reittikierrosta en tiedä. P711:n aloitusasema eli lähtöpaikka on Kuopio. Tieto tarkistettu aikataulusta.

----------


## TEP70

> ov. Eipt27376 (ex. I-lk. v. - ei kuuluisi Ic-j kompositioon)


On kuulunut kesäkuun alusta lähtien kuudessa rungossa, jotka liikkuvat Kouvola-Oulu- ja Turku-Pieksämäki-rataosilla. Ei tarvinne olla taitava ennustajaeukko veikatakseen, että nämä sinipunavihreät rungot eivät jää kovin pitkäikäisiksi. Vakiokokoonpano siis Eipt + Rkt + Ex + Edfs + Ed + Edb.

----------


## Assamies

P264 odotti laituripaikkaa Tuirassa n. ½t. :Frown:  Tarkat tiedot tuolta matkalta otettu, joita juuri nyt ei ehdi tähän samaan syssyyn lisätä. Huom.: Ol on käytössä vain 3 laituria. :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

> Voi olla, että menee turhantarkaksi, mutta ko. vaunun littera on EFit, eli F-kirjain isolla. Kirjaimen koolla on merkitysero: "F" tarkoittaa konduktööriosastoa, kun pieni "f" tarkoittaa pelkkää konduktöörihyttiä.


Tämänpäiväinen P711 Ol->pohj. lähti pun. Sr1 no. _3008_ keulillaan. Konduktöörinvaununa: *EFit 23548*. Kuljettaja näkyi vaihtuneen Ol. Junapari kohtasi yhdessä P710:n kanssa. Siitä ei jääty ottamaan detaljeja talteen. Vähää ennen oli saapunut raiteelle 3, Hgistä:* S45*. Pendojen merkinnät näkyvät muuttuneen: Sm3 => IM2. Vai untako näin vain..?  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

^Lisähuomio vielä, tähän "lähtö/saapumislaiturien täyteyteen". Sekä S45:n tulo & P711:n lähtö, kumpikin samalta laiturilta 3. :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

Mielestäin Ei-vaunuissa hieman erikoisempi istumapaikkajärjestys. Huomasin vain, että osaston viimeinen paikka oli yksittäispaikka. Samoin on joissakin Ravintola Resiinan (ravintolavaunun) yhteydessä miehille tarkoitetut pisoaarit.  :Surprised: 

Konnarivaunun 23558 kohdalla, en älynnyt tarkata toisen kirjaimen kokoa.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

Alennussarjalaisen eli eläke-etuutetun pj-lippu kallistui  vuodenvaihteessa välillä Ol-Kem: 0,40. Täysihintainen pj-lippu 0,80e. Paranisipa palveluntasokin hintojennousun myötä..! "Nasse-setä on kyllä nytten hyvinhyvinvihainen..!"

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

*Ravintola Resiina* oli joskus ennenmuinoin olemassa _Riihimäellä (Ri)_. Sijaitsi lähellä pohjoista rautatieylikulkusiltaa. Olisikohan kaupunginosa ollut Patastenmäki taikka Sipusaari? Isäni oli joskus portsarina eli paikan poke.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

Lisätään tähän vielä kausijuna P264:n tiedot. Seuraavana olisi ollut vielä P262 käytettävissä.

Kemi-Oulu (Kem-Ol)
matkapv. to, 3.1.-13

lipunhinta: 9,43 - matkaluokka: Eko, -50% eläkeläisalennuksella.

aikataulu: 18.55-20.07

lähtölaituri 2 - saap.lait. 1

veturi - Sr1, no. 3022 (pun.)
konduktöörinvaunu - Efs 24303 (muutettu 06.2012, oli ent. EFit 23566, alk.vm.-86)
omavaunu - oli sama kuin yllä^
ravintolavaunu - Rbkt no. 26902 (valm. Turku, 1992)
I päivävaunu (jossa saattoi olla 1 matkustaja) - Ei27015

Erikoista: Ravintola Resiinan pisuaari, sekä miesten wc-istuimettomassa vessassa lattiakaivo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

^Virhe! Oli *Efs 24302*, anteeksi kauheASti! Tapahtui paha typo!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------

Ei-vaunussa, siis etummainen istumapaikkaos. - tietenkin. Anteeksi taas!

----------


## tlajunen

> Pendojen merkinnät näkyvät muuttuneen: Sm3 => IM2. Vai untako näin vain..?


Sm3 on koko kuusivaunuisen junayksikön sarjamerkki. Sm3 on siis kuusivaunuinen junayksikkö. Tämän lisäksi jokaisella vaunulla on oma tyyppimerkintä, joka on tavallaan yksikön "sisäiseen käyttöön", eikä vastaa yksittäisten vaunujen litteroita.

Sm3:n vaunujen tyyppimerkinnät ovat (normaalisti Helsingistä lukien) IM1, CMH, TTC, TT, CM ja IM2. Näkemäsi IM2 oli siis junayksikön toinen ohjaamollinen vaunu. Kyljestä pitäisi löytyä sekä Sm3-merkintä että vaunukohtainen tyyppimerkintä.

----------


## Assamies

*VR* kyseli taaskin verkkokaavakkeen muodossa. Se olisi vielä pitänyt esittää: että* Veturi-asiakkuuden tunnistautuminen pitäisi nopeutua*..! Kuka sitä jaksaa kiireessä (ja  ehkä jonokin vielä takana), syöttää joitain asiakasnumeroja sekä salasanoja? Se kun pitäisi käydä yhtä lailla sutjakasti, kuin kauppojen asiakkuustunnistus. Se taasen vaatisi oman kortin ja järjestelmän! Joka taasen maksanee mezzingiä...  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:03 ----------




> Sm3 on koko kuusivaunuisen junayksikön sarjamerkki. Sm3 on siis kuusivaunuinen junayksikkö. Tämän lisäksi jokaisella vaunulla on oma tyyppimerkintä, joka on tavallaan yksikön "sisäiseen käyttöön", eikä vastaa yksittäisten vaunujen litteroita.
> 
> Sm3:n vaunujen tyyppimerkinnät ovat (normaalisti Helsingistä lukien) IM1, CMH, TTC, TT, CM ja IM2. Näkemäsi IM2 oli siis junayksikön toinen ohjaamollinen vaunu. Kyljestä pitäisi löytyä sekä Sm3-merkintä että vaunukohtainen tyyppimerkintä.


^Ok, hyvä tietää taas tämäkin, kiitos.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Kesäisen juna-ajon Keski-Suomeen; merkinnät epäselviä vielä edelleenkin. Merkinnät ovat tarkkoja sekä moninaisia. Kun tekee muistiinpanoja junalipulle, taikka maksutositteelle: usein vielä "liikkuvalla alustalla" laitettuna... Niin seuraus on sitten tämä: merkinnät ovatkin sekavat ja epäselvät. Helposti pääsee sekaantumaan havainnot ja se, missä välineessä itse kulkee. Näin ainakin meikäläisellä. Lisäksi suuresti heikentynyt havainnointikyky rajoittaa paljon nykyisellään, tehden pongaamisista jopa epämielekkäitä.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Minulla on tosiaan taipumusta oman erikoisen tyylin tavoitteluun. Se näkyy myöskin epäkieliopillisena kirjoitteluna. Useinkaan ei ole oikein mahdollista alkaa mitään novellia -taikka romaania tähän yhteyteen (näihin kirjoituksiin viitaten) laittamaan.

Enkä jaksaisi aina alkaa olla mihinkään Kielenhuoltotoimistoon, taikka Nuoren Voiman Liittoon päin olla kääntymässä, kun jotain joukkoliikennehavaintoa meinaan esittää.

Pyysin jo kesällä (-12), sen taannoisen junajupakan yhteydessä: eroa tältä keskustelusivustolta. Sitä ei kuitenkaan minulle myönnetty.

Kielentyylini tästä tokko tullee kohenemaan taikka parantumaan. Jos ylläpito katsoo minun kirjoittavan huonoa suomea, niin sitten pitäisi saada potkut tältä palstalta. Minä haluan pitää kiinni omintakeisesta tyylistä, johon ei yleensä kuitenkaan voimasanojen käyttö eli palstakiroilu kuulu.

Tässä kirjoituksessa viittaan, tähän keskustelualueen eli foorumin muuttuneisiin käyttäjäsääntöihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Lisäksi sähköpostiosoitteeni (käyttäjätiedoissa oleva) ei ole ollut pitkään aikaan enää edes voimassa, eikä sitä voida muuttaa toiseksi nykyisellään. Tästäkin olen jo ajat sitten ilmoittanut.

----------


## Assamies

Keväällä pitäisi saada ajettua tuo "puuttuva" P262. Mainitsin siitä assilassakin eli assein omalla jutustelusaitilla. Ajankohta, sopiva sellainen: ei ole vielä tarkentunut. Eikä reittiosuuskaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Muistiinpanot jouduttiin kirjoittamaan & koostamaan sekavuuden vuoksi kokonaan uudestaan.

Junamatka Ol-Jy, matka-aika: pvm. pe, 21.9. 2012. Kesto: 12.44 - 19.27 yhdellä junanvaihdolla. (12.44-16.21 & 16.34-1927)

Matkaosuus I: Ol-Sk, IC54. Lähtöaika aikataulunmukaista. Lähtö laiturilta 1.
Veturi: Sr2, nr. 3205. Omavaunu: Ex26209, valm. vm-88, Pasila, Konduktöörinvaunu/ravintolavaunu: Rx26711.

Matkaosuus II: Sk-Jy, H450. Lähtöaika aikataulunmukainen. Luultavasti laiturilta 4, sillä: Laiturilta 5 taajamajuna Vaasaan, jossa edessä Sr1-tyypin sähköveturi. Laiturilta 3 juuri saapunut taajamajuna Dm12 Iisalmesta.

Veturi: Dv12, nr.  2705. Veturin käyntiääntä sekä kierrosten nostamisia äänitetty ennen junan lähtöä Sk.
Konduktöörinvaunu Efiti 23652. Omavaunu Ein 23226, vm-82. Junan pituus: 5 sinistä päivävaunua.
Juna saapui ajallaan Jy, laiturille 2.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Veturi: Dm12, nr.  2705.


Veturi lienee kuitenkin Dv12 2705.

----------


## Assamies

^Lisäystä edelliseen: H450:lla junankohtaaminen Pihlajavedellä, Dm12-pari: nrot, 4413 & 4415. Ylivieskasta edelleen tullut taajamajuna Sk: Dm-12 pari, 4410 & 4406.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------




> Veturi lienee kuitenkin Dv12 2705.


Kyllä tietenkin, näköhäiriö taikka typo teki taas tepposet.  :Embarassed:  (Viestin vastaava kohta sittemmin korjattu, kiitos hyvästä huomiosta.)  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Edelleen H450:lla junankohtaaminen Haapamäellä (Hpk). Tulo raiteelle 4. Tpe saapunut via Kolho & Vilppula taajamajuna. Dm-12 pari, nrot: 4404 & 4411.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Muuta erikoista matkan kannalta: lipun alv vielä tuolloin 9%. Sen määrä on nyt tänä vuonna, vuoden alusta lukien 10%.  :Icon Frown:  Lipunhinta oli 29,90.

Haapamäen (Hpk) suurilukuinen tuloraiteitten määrä johtunee aseman historiasta. Hpk oli eräs tämän armaan Suomenmaamme suurimpia risteysasemia, ennen Tampere-Parkano-Seinäjoki (Tpe/Pko/Sk) -rataosuuden valmistumista. Se tapahtui käsittääkseni joskus 70-luvun alulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Edelleen olin erehdyksessä kirjoittanut Haapamäen lyhenteeksi "Hpm". Se ei ollut oikea. Joskus muistelin "Hm":aa. Wikipedia tästä aiheesta:  :Arrow: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haapamäen_rautatieasema

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------
(edelleen tästäkin kohdasta, on duplikaattiviesti otettu pois)
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Palatessa havaittiin Jy aikaisemmin (kts. aikaisempaa kohtaa tässä ketjussa) Dm12: nr. 4413. Edelleen Muuramessa oli yksinäinen "Demari": nr. 4402. Orivedellä (Ov) havaittiin Dv12-veturipari: nr. 2715 & 2541.

Paluu tapahtui via Tpe, yhdellä vaihdolla. Lipunhinta 33,04. Käytetyt junat olivat IC922 & IC49. Lähtö tapahtui aikataulun mukaisesti. Paluu +9 min. VR:n mukaan +7 min.

Matka-aika: ti, 25.9.2012. Klo: 13.13-20.04 (13.13-14.50/15.00-20.04). Vaihto Tpe, jossa odotusaika 10 min. Muut havainnot vielä edelleen erittäin epäselvät, ja hankalasti luettavissa. Voi olla, ettei ajotietoja/matkaspesifikaatioita saada enää taltioitua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

(duplikaattiviesti on poistettu)
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

IC922: vaunu 5, paikka 55. IC49: vaunu 5, paikka 33. Molemmat ikkunapaikkoja. Matkustusluokka (kuten aina) Eko, Eläkeläisalennus -50%. Oman (varsin hataran) muistin pohjalta: käytetty *Veturi*-_asiakkuustunnistusta_ lippuja ostettaessa. Liput hankittu VR:n lipunmyynnistä ja maksettu käteisellä, sillä muutoin olisi automaattiostosta erilliset tositteet tallessa. Korttimaksu on kylläkin mahdollista, ja se selviäisi vain tiliotteista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

IC922: veturi Sr1, nr. 3052 & omavaunu Ex26207, vm-88 Pasila.
IC49: veturi Sr2, nr. 3227 & omavaunu Ex26212, vm-88 Pasila.

Aikaisemmin tässä yhteydessä Vsa lähtenyt taajamajuna oli H447. Ylivieskan (Yv-Ilm) "Demaria" ei tarkistettu, tieto löytynee aikataulusta.

Lisäksi Sk junakohtaus, yhdessä IC54:n kanssa. Junienkohtaamisia lukuisia, joita ei ollut havainnoida liikkeen tmv. takia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

_Vsa on tietenkin Vs._

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------




> Muistiinpanot jouduttiin kirjoittamaan & koostamaan sekavuuden vuoksi kokonaan uudestaan.
> 
> Junamatka Ol-Jy, matka-aika: pvm. pe, 21.9. 2012. Kesto: 12.44 - 19.27 yhdellä junanvaihdolla. (12.44-16.21 & 16.34-1927)
> 
> Matkaosuus I: Ol-Sk, IC54. Lähtöaika aikataulunmukaista. Lähtö laiturilta 1.
> Veturi: Sr2, nr. 3205. Omavaunu: Ex26209, valm. vm-88, Pasila, Konduktöörinvaunu/ravintolavaunu: Rx26711.
> 
> Matkaosuus II: Sk-Jy, H450. Lähtöaika aikataulunmukainen. Luultavasti laiturilta 4, sillä: Laiturilta 5 taajamajuna Vaasaan, jossa edessä Sr1-tyypin sähköveturi. Laiturilta 3 juuri saapunut taajamajuna Dm12 Iisalmesta.
> 
> ...


_Vs_ taajamajunan nro oli* H447*: sellainen tarkennus tähän kohtaan tulee vielä.

----------


## Assamies

VR on ilmoittanut hyllyttävänsä uudet kuljettajat. Veturinkuljettajia on valmistunut 80 henkilöä. Lisäksi tämän alkaneen vuoden 1. kuljettajakurssi on peruttu.

Uudet vastavalmistuneet junakuskit jäänevät työttömiksi.  :Eek:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jk. -En tiedä, voisivatko nämä sitten esim. olla vaikka: junamyyjinä sen "väliajan"  :Question:  Heistähän pitäisi olla ihan huutava puute pks-alueella..?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:09 ----------

*Ou* _(Oulainen, jota minä saattaisin kutsua: "One")_  saattaa kutsua. _Liitto_ järjestää_ AKT-koulutuspäivän_, jolla sillä ei liikenteen kanssa juuri mitään varsinaista tekemistä.  :Twisted Evil: 

Koulutuspäiviä kaikkiaan keväällä 3 kpl, kukin suunnilleen 1 kk:n väliajoin.

----------


## Assamies

> V
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:09 ----------
> 
> *Ou* _(Oulainen, jota minä saattaisin kutsua: "One")_  saattaa kutsua. _Liitto_ järjestää_ AKT-koulutuspäivän_, jolla sillä ei liikenteen kanssa juuri mitään varsinaista tekemistä. 
> 
> Koulutuspäiviä kaikkiaan keväällä 3 kpl, kukin suunnilleen 1 kk:n väliajoin.


Tilaisuus on maksullinen. Se on este siihen osallistumiselleni. Luentomaksu on 15, eikä siinä ole jäsenalennusten mahdollisuutta. Itse asiassa kyseessä 8 luennon perättäinen sarja. Viimeisessä on mukana AS-hlö, joka luultavASti ei meikäläinen ole.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Ke 13.3. -13 käynti Roissa eli Rollossa. Tehty yksityisautolla (h-auto). Kokopäiväretki kesti klo 08-20.

Mennessä havainto Dv12-parista melko pian Tervolan jälkeen, saattoipa tuo olla vielä Koivun jälkeenkin.

Palatessa noin Petäjäskosken kohdalla, ehkä hieman Muurolasta eteenpäin nähty pikajunan perä. Kohta saattoikin olla Pisa. Ei saatu tavoitettua...

Tervola = Trv
Koivu = Kvu
Muurola = Mul

Itse retkestä tulee tehtäväksi lehtijuttu. Missä yhteydessä, sitä ei sentään paljasteta... (Syy siihen: tuolla asialla ei ole juurikaan yhdistävää tekijää joukkoliikenteen kanssa.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:42 ----------

Kyseessä sentään oli #1 matka - joka suuntautui Rovaniemelle, kesän -12 jälkeen. Silloin allekirjoittanut oli "liputtomana matkustajana" - ensi kertaa eläissään...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

^Retkestä tehtiin kuvitettu juttu viikkotiedotteeseen. Se ei valitettavasti ole vapaammin saatavilla. Vien tuon omaan arkistooni.

Runokirja, josta junaohjelmassa olikin jo puhetta - on valmistunut. Ensipainos vaatimattomat 50 kpl. Useita kiinnostuneita on ilmaantunut.  :Cool: 

Toisen runokirjan teko on jo aloitettu. Siinä keskeisintä osaa näyttelevät nuoruudenrunot, joista monikin junamatkailun aikana ylöskirjattu. Julkaisusta ei vielä ole sovittu.

Nuoruusiässä en osannut merkitä tapahtumia sillä tavoin ylös, kuin mitä sittemmin olen tehnyt. Joitain junakuvia on otettu, mutta niissä ei kiskokalusto pääse yksilöitymään.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Ensi la voisin ehkä oikeastaan tehdä pääsiäistely-matkan Kemiin. Se on mielekästä tehdä siten, että paluuyhteytenä: joko P262 taikka P268. Nämä molemmat kausipikajunat mainittu tämän päivityksen tasalla olevassa allekirjoituksessa...  :Twisted Evil: 

Nämä Lapin yöpikajunat ajavat hiihtosesonkeina.

----------


## Assamies

Peruutetaan edelliset aikomukset. Ei ole mitään mielekästä syytä, lähteä ajamaan näitä esitettyjä. Junamatkailu harventunut erittäinkin entisestään, kiitos mm. VR:n erittäin heikon markkinointipolitiikan..! Lue tätä näin: paljon sekavia "nettitarjouksia", "pikalähtöjä". Nämä yleensä täysin vailla muutosmahdollisuutta taikka peruutusoikeutta, tällä tavoin  nämä kaikki suunnilleen poikkeuksetta. Tiivistetysti: osta junalippu ennakkoon, jota et voi vaihtaa etkä muuttaa, menetät muutoin matkustusoikeutesi - taikka se tulee sinulle muutoin kovin kalliiksi! :Eek: 

Usein tarjouksista saatava tieto on ollut täysin riittämätöntä, jotta sen/niiden pohjalta voisi lähteä ostopäätöstäkään toteuttamaan! :Mad: 

Netin kautta en lainkaan mitään matkoja pysty ostamaan, ja sitähän ei mikään VR taasen tajunne? :Frown: 

Lisäksi! - ei varmaan helpota sekavuus nettikaupankäyntiä, tarjoukset eivät koskaan selaimessa tarjouslinkin jälkeen avaudu??? 
*-GRRRR--..!!*

----------


## Assamies

* Ismo Leikolan todella mainiosti ajanhermolle osuva iskevätuhma biisi*, mitä meikämannekin aivan tasan justiinsa - _ajatteleepi VR-nimisestä lafkasta..!_  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Arrow:  Ismo Leikola - Pendolino - YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_-blGkBFcU  :Laughing: 

Ed. vielä K-15 -sanoituksien kera!  :Arrow:  Ismo Leikola - Pendolino (Sanat) - YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRnvp_UY-lg

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua, ja vieläpä ihan aikataulun mukaan!  :Very Happy:  Lippu ostettu eilen atm:lla, Oulussa, lipunhinta 9,43. En muista enää sitä että kumpi niistä...
(-varmaan se oikeanpuolimmainen taisi olla)  :Surprised: 

Matkapäivä: tänään, ke 10.4.-13 Klo: 12.40-13.40. Juna: P405. Matkaväli: Ol-Kem.
Junankulku: aikataulunmukaista, ei ollenkaan junakohtauksia (junien kohtaamisia).

Junan kokoonpano: edessä oleva veturi tyyppiä Sr1, väritys punainen, sarjanro: 3105. Huippunopeusilmoitus: 140 km/t. Sinisiä päivävaunuja 4 kappaletta, joista 2. viimeinen konduktöörinvaunu. Valmistettu 1992 Turussa, nro on EFiti 23653. Omavaunu oli Ein 23226, vuosimalli on 1982.

----------


## Assamies

Matkalta palattu. Raportista eli paluumatkaa käsittävästä viestistä tulee jonkinverran pitkä. Sinänsä ei mitään hirveän erityistä siinä kuitenkaan sattunut.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------

Neljän junan yhtäaikainen kohtaaminen. Osapuolet: IC-54, S41, P405 sekä P718. P718 osoittautui klassiseksi "Idän Pikajunaksi". Asemalla olikin poliisisaatto. Vankivaunu oli Nom-3 (Nom 11003).

Koska Ol on vain 3 laituria, olivat P405 ja S41 samalla 3-laiturilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------

Junankohtaamisia 2 kpl: junakohtaukset Mys ja Hd. Vastaantulleet diesel-vetoiset puutavarajunat odottivat. Hd oli kohtaus aika pitkä ajallisesti, jota ei sekuntikellolla sentään laskettu.

Matkapvm: to, 11.4.-13. Klo: 11.26-12.27. Lippu ostettu lipunmyynnistä Kem, maksettu per käteinen. Hinta: 10,96. Juna: IC-54.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------

Kokoonpano: 7 vaunun juna, johon lasketaan ravintolavaunu. Edessä Ed/Edb:t, takana Ex- ja Expt-vaunut.

Veturi: Sr2, nr. 3241. Veturin väritys vihreä. Omavaunu: Edb 28209 (snr. 83-009). Valmistusvuosi 1998. Ravintolavaunu: Rx26705 (-jota/sen palveluja ei käytetty). Omavaunu oli samalla myös junan leikkivaunu/lapsille tarkoitettu.

Etsitty konduktööritiloja niitä löytämättä. Oma oletus olisi se, että sijaitsisivat Ekstra-luokan 1. vaunussa. Yleensähän päiväjunissa (ainakin pikajunat) nämä tilat/tämä vaunu junan keskellä.

----------


## Assamies

^Tullessa junan hidastusvaihe kohtaamiselle kesti varmaan n. parisen kilometriä (arv. 2 km). Yli 3 minuuttia saattoi mennä tässä. Arvioisin junan nopeudeksi, ennen Hd:n kohtaamiselle tuloa olleen n. 35-50 km/h.  :Surprised: 

Junan saapuminen Ol koitti kuitenkin n. 3 min. verran etuajassa. Missään nimessä myöhästyneenä se ei tullut. Jäin vielä seuraamaan junan lähtöä. Ainoa joka jäi katveen vuoksi näkemättä, oli raiteelta 3 pohjoiseen päin lähtenyt P405. Pohjoisen suuntaan menneen junan seuraava pysähdyspaikka (juna-asema) on Kem.

Mikä erikoista/erikoisinta tässä: junat olivat näissä ajoissa täysin aikatauluistaan. Jopa jonkin verran edellä, viimeisessä (paluun) perillesaapumisessa. Nythän on sentään kelirikkokausi menossa! Surprise surprise!  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Toinen erikoisuus: molempiin suuntaan junalla meno, eikä vain osittain. Kolmas erikoisuus: Salmelan bussiyhteyden käyttö. Kem-K:maa -lipun hinta ei kukkaroa järkytä! (3,60) Seuraava tavoite on ajaa Kutterilla tuo väli!  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Etsitty konduktööritiloja niitä löytämättä. Oma oletus olisi se, että sijaitsisivat Ekstra-luokan 1. vaunussa. Yleensähän päiväjunissa (ainakin pikajunat) nämä tilat/tämä vaunu junan keskellä.


Intercity-junissa konduktöörikoppi on joko palveluvaunussa Edfs (palveluvaunu on siis se, jossa on palvelut esimerkiksi lapsille ja liikuntaesteisille - tai Rx-tyypin ravintolavaunussa (se jossa on ne kuusisormiset ovenkahvat). Näin ollen, mikäli junassa on Rx:n tilalla jokin entinen "sininen" ravintolavaunu (vaikkakin ic-väreihin maalattuna), tulisi vaunustossa olla Edfs. Jos taas junassa on Rx-ravintolavaunu, voidaan palveluvaunuksi laittaa Eds-tyypin vaunu, joka on muutoin sama kuin Edfs, mutta ilman konduktöörikoppia (ja kärrymyynnin tukipistettä). Ekstra-luokan sisältävässä vaunussa (tyyppi Edb) ei ole konduktöörikoppia.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok, selvä se. Näin olen ymmärtänyt, että konduktöörinvaunu tunnistettavissa vaunun kyljessä olevasta "kypärä-logosta". Joskin se voi tuoda mieleen ehkä "potankin".  :Twisted Evil:  Kuvaa en nyt keksi tähän yhteyteen saamaan, sitä valittelen.  :Embarassed:

----------


## zige94

> ^Ok, selvä se. Näin olen ymmärtänyt, että konduktöörinvaunu tunnistettavissa vaunun kyljessä olevasta "kypärä-logosta". Joskin se voi tuoda mieleen ehkä "potankin".  Kuvaa en nyt keksi tähän yhteyteen saamaan, sitä valittelen.


Olet ihan oikeassa että konduktöörivaunussa on siitä hatusta kuva kyljessä, niin kuin tässä tapauksessa Rx:ssä on. Katso tämä kuvani Rx:stä, jossa näkyy tuossa oven vieressä tuo kuva. Samanlainen kuva/logo on Edfs:n vaunun oven vieressä.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi Keskisen Suomen reissu jäänyt odottamaan. Ollut aikeissa suunnitelma, mennä aamun Ic:lla aina Sk:een ja sieltä "Vankka-Konkalla" Jy. Paluu olisi sitten via Ilm-Yv. Eli "ilta-Sokotalla"._ Sokota (Skoda), Vankka, Konkka, Demari_ =* Dm12*, tsekkiläisvalmisteinen moottorikiskobussi, diesel-käyttöinen. Max. nop. 120 km/t.

----------


## Assamies

Tänä iltana tultu P266:lla Kemistä (Kem-Ol). Junakohtaus Tuirassa (IC-49). Perillä Ol +5 min. Lähtö Kem +2 min.

Veturinvaihto Ol & autovaunujen lisäys, 2 avomallin sinivaunua. Kuljetti Dv12 nr. 2602. Reeveri oli haalistuneen punainen.

Punainen Sr1, nr 3008 vaihdettiin, ja eteen asettui punainen Sr2, nr. 3229. Junan lähtö Ol tapahtui klo  21.40. (+15 min.)

Junan kokoonpanossa nähtiin 2 kpl vihreitä eli EFs-luokkaan uudistettuja konduktöörinvaunuja. EFs 24205 vaikutti hiljaiselta ja lukitulta. Minä matkustin toisessa, joka saattoi olla (tiedot tallella, muttei tarkistettu) EFs 24203. Vaunu on (?) ex. EFit 23560, vm-85.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------

Tiedot tarkistettu, ja todettu havainto-osuudeltaan paikkansa pitäviksi. Lähtöraide (Kem) 1, tuloraide (Ol) 1.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------

Ilmanala Kemissä lähes pilvettömän poutaista, lämpötila +22´C. Oulussa tullessa pilvisyyttä. Saapuva Pendolino (S63?) ilmoitettiin saapuvaksi myöhästyneenä. Paljonko, se ei enää jäänyt mieleen. Epäonnistunutta veturiäänien äänittämistä asemalla (Ol).

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylän reissu odottaa toteutumistaan. VR ei tee sitä sitten yhtään helpommaksi.. Lienee kilpailu ilmaliikenteen kanssa/kesken niin tiukkaa..?

Olen päättänyt mennä junalla. Vaihtoehtoja siihen on paljon, lopuksi enemmän kuin kuvitella osasin.

1) --Kätevin: Ol-Sk-Jy
2) --Edukkain: Ol-Yv-Ilm-Jy (halvin: Yv-Ilm -väli Dm12 kiskobussilla)
3) --Kulttuurikkain/mielekkäin: Ol-Kaj-Ilm-Kuo-Jy
4) --Vauhdikkain/kallein: Ol-Tpe-Jy (Pendolino- ja IC-yhteyksiä, vaatii taitoa saada pikajunalla mennä)

----------


## Assamies

Olen avannut oman arkiston vuoden 2008 kesällä. Se on henkilöarkisto. Olen täydentänyt sitä kuluvana keväänä siten, että melkein kaikki käyttämäni viime vuoden ja alkukevään junaliput nyt siellä ovat. Ja maksutositteeseen tavan takaa, kirjoitan kaikki ajohavainnot: joten nekin sieltä kyllä sitten löytyvät. Sekavuudesta, järjestelemättömyydestä - kohdallani en taas osaa oikein sanoa...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Selite: - usein juna liikkuupi ymv. - vaihdoksia koituu nopeaan tahtiin, tapahtumia ja havaintoja kertyy nopsasti tiuhaan ja yllätyksiäkin koitunee.... Pieneen tilaan kirjoitettuna, ja liikkuvassa elementissä: epäselkeys ja muu sähellys todellinen, mutta varsin varsin valitettava tosiasia.  :Embarassed:   :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:36 ----------

Oulun aseman (Ol) lipunmyynti kiinni eli suljettuna, koko lauantain. Tämä on todella järkyttävää palvelunheikennystä.

Jyväskylän (Jy) suhteen eli osalta, olen enemmän kuin valmis miettimään matkustamista sinne bussilla, junien sijaan.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Olen pikkuhiljaa luopumassa, koko VR:n suosituimmuuden asemasta pidempiin matkoihin liittyen. Alan pikkuhiljaa tuntea, yhä vain kasvavaa inhoa/vastenmielisyyttä koko puljua/lafkaa kohtaan.

Markkinointi tulee sähköposteina. Ne ovat kohdallani (tarjoukset siis) erittäin hankalasti hyödynnettävissä. En omaa nettipankkitunnuksia ihan sattuneesta syystä (jota en tämän tarkemmin täsmentele). Enkä tahdo mitään textari-tarjouksia, sillä tulevat mainosviestit täyttävät äkkiä puhelimen muistin (???) -ja siinä niitä saa sitten olla, aivan yhtämittaa poistelemassa... VR on tykkänään unohtanut "meidät vähäväkiset"..! -Gggrrr!!! :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

<Perustelen tässä hieman edellistä. Tarjoukset tulevat sähköpostiin, ja kun niitä klikkaa - niin eivät aukea.

Tavanmukaisesti kaksi ikävän valitettavaa asiaa tässä toistuu:
- 1. Tarjous pitää hyödyntää, useita viikkoja - lukuisia päiviä etukäteen.
Voimassa vain joillain tietyillä valituilla vuoroilla. Takaisinlunastusoikeus on 0%.  :Crying or Very sad: 

-2. Pikalähtötarjous eli äkkilähdöt. Pitäisi päästä lunastamaan nettipankkitunnuksilla, joita ei ole. Ja joita ei kyllä saakaan hankittua.

VR on unohtanut ne, joille lähdön tarve junamatkalle: ilmaantuu n. 1-3 vk sisään. Ja jotka haluavat maksaa per kontant eli käteisellä.

Megaisot nokkoset VR:lle, alkaa jo hävettämään koko siinä junapuljushow:ssa oleminen! Jos olisin tiennyt, että hommat tähän malliin menevät - niin olisin kyllä harkinnut jo enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa koko show:hun lähtöä!!! :Mad: 

===
3. - > Tai menet ja otatat VR:n "tarjoukset" omaan matkapuhelimeesi. Seuraus siitä: luultavasti saat aivan alinomaa olla poistamassa juuri sellaisia niitä "tarjouksia" - joita et aivan tasantarkkaan/varmasti pysty hyödyntämään.

4. - Kohdasta puuttuu enää vain kännykkään tulevat jatkuvat "mielipidekyselyt" - jotka johtavat korkeintain vain "palvelujen" alasajoon & heikennykseen. Palvelun parantamisen nimissä, totta tietysti! :Frown:  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:08 ----------

Erittäin vihainen olen, Oulun aseman lipunmyynnin sulkemisesta lauantaiksi. Tuollako minä sitten lähtisin mainostamaan Oulua muille, "Pohjolan Pariisina" ja suurena matkailukaupunkina muka..? Täähh..?

----------


## Assamies

Suunnittelen tekeväni matkaa Jyväskylään. Ehdottomasti järkevintä, ja nopeinta on mennä bussilla.

Luultavasti kuitenkin tulen menemään mahdollisesti Kajaanin kautta. Junan vaihto tulee eteen varmaankin Iisalmessa. Toinen optio olisi sitten, mennä aamun IC-junalla Seinäjoelle, ja sieltä sitten loppumatkan väli (Sk-Jy) paikallisjunalla.

Paluu voisi sekin tapahtua Iisalmen kautta, mutta jatkoyhteys via Ylivieska (Ilm-Yv). Dm12-kiskobussi on silloin se jolla mennään. :Wink:  Loppumatka (Sk-Ol) taittuisi taas IC:lla.

----------


## Assamies

Tämän palstan osallisuuteni ei nähtävästi tulisi näkyviin Forum24 -lehteen. Sain aika synkän käsityksen/negativistisen mielleyhtymän itsestäni, kun luin sitä jutun aihiota.  :Icon Frown: 

*Autismi-lehden* _uusin numero;_ 3/-13 tietää kertoa jonkin verran valoisamman puolen itsestäni. Siinä tämä palstafoorumi kyllä mainitaan, mutta mainittu verkko-osoite hieman virheellinen.  :Embarassed: 

Toivoisin niinkin, että* VR*  kiinnittäisi edes hieman huomiota tämän palstafoorumin jutuille. Täältä voisi saada esim. hyviä kehitysideioita.  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Valittu matkapäivä koittaa tänään. Reitti on selvillä, minulla on kyllä taskuaikataulu; eli juuri se "iso vihko". Perillä Jy tulisi olla ennen iltaa. Näin ollen ainoaksi mahdollisuudeksi jää, *käyttää Kainuun ja Savon rataa*. Pidän kyllä siitä reitistä paljon, myös maisemallisen kauneutensa vuoksi. Joskus olen mennyt ainoastaan siitä syystä johtuneesta, että Kuopio jää yhdeksi välietapiksi.

Junanvaihdot: Kuo & Pm. Kaksi junista IC:ja + yksi pikajuna. Kolmella junalla siis koittaa meno. Lipunhinta sieltä edullisemmasta päästä, joskin neljästä mahdolllisuudesta näyttäisi täpärästi olevan toiseksi kallein.

Linja-autoyhteyttä ei nytkään tässä voi edes ajatella, _es tut mir leid!_  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:08 ----------

^Täsmennetään, tarkennetaan...

Hintatasot Eko-luokan junalipun hinnalle, halvimmasta kalleimpaan valitun reitin mukaan:
1) -Ol-Yv-Ilm-Pm-Jy (via Kuo)
2) -Ol-Sk-Jy
3) -Ol-Kaj-Kuo-Pm-Jy (vaihdot Kaj & Ilm; ovat mahdolliset)
4) -Ol-Tpe-Jy

Optioissa 2 & 4, taitaa olla poikkeuksetta yksi junanvaihto edessä. Valinnoissa 1 & 3, taas ei kahta junanvaihtoa vähemmällä selviä. Niitä saattaa tulla jopa kolme - ehkä neljäkin, ainakin joskus näin todella käynytkin.

Junanvaihtojen suuri määrä muodostuu merkittäväksi ongelmaksi lähinnä vain, jos jonkin tietyn rataosan liikenne reistailee eli myöhästelee. Toinen probleemakohta voi koittaa kun asemalla on ja liikkuu paljon väkeä, se sitten jos varsinkin laituriopasteet eivät toimi taikka eivät ole käytettävissä.

----------


## Assamies

^Mainittu matka tehty. Saapuminen Kuopioon (Kuo) saakka aikataululleen, mutta tulo Pm oli 12-13 min. myöhästyneenä. Syyksi esitettiin ratatyöt. Saapuminen Jyväskylään tapahtui n. 8 min. myöhässä. Käytetyt junat: P714, IC68, IC922. IC-68:ssa myivät Suonenjoen mansikkatytöt tuoreita mansikoita PR-tapahtumana. Näitä myöskin ostin, eilen jo niitä syötiin ja oikein hyviä olivat. Mansikkatuokkosen hinta junassa oli 2,50.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Tarkat ajohavainnot tehty, junakohtausten osalta pahasti puutteellista. Junalla P714 oli puutavarajunan kanssa kohtaaminen Mh. Kaj saapuneen henkilöjunan kohtaaminen Utj. Merkinnät eivät ole oikein selkeitä. Koska IC922 lähti Pm myöhästyneenä, piti veturin tiedot käydä kanssa junan keulapäästä erikseen. Omavaunu oli sijainnut junan toisessa päässä. Vaunujen numeroinnin kanssa oli sotkeentumista, lienenkö katsonut/tulkinnut huonosti junavaunujen sisäistä numerointijärjestystä. Vai onko VR mennyt vaihtamaan vaunun:roinnin päinvastaiseksi..?  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Mitä? Onko _Suonenjoen rautatieasema_ *Snj*..?  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Ol-Kuo/Kuo-Pm/Pm-Jy -junalipun hinta oli muuten 30,37.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Tarkasti ottaen junakohtaukset henkilöjunien kesken, olisivat olleet näkyvillä VR:n sivustoilla. Samoin junankulku olisi siitä sivustolta sekin selvinnyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Hieman lisätietoja edelliseen nähden: näyttäisi niin, että vaunujen lkm=6, ja ihan jokaisessa näistä junista. P714; Sr1 n:o 3109, omavaunu Ein23238. Ravintolavaunu Rkt 23840, konduktöörinvaunu EFit 23548. Veturin väri punainen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

IC68; veturina vihreä Sr1 n:o 3033. Omavaunu Ex26320, valmistettu Tampereella 9/-92. Ravintolavaunu Rkt 27819.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

IC922; edessä oleva veturi - niin ikään sekin Sr1 n:o 3068 (lieneekin vanha tuttu aiemmista yhteyksistä allekirjoittaneelle...). Väittäisin veturin väriä punaiseksi. Omavaunu Edb28407, yksi vaunu oli Ed28002. Ravintolavaunua ei katsottu, lopussa alkoikin olemaan jo aivan liian kiire kovin eksaktiin havainnointiin.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:52 ----------

Ed- ja Edb-tyyppiset uudet kaksikerros-vaunut havaittu ihanteellisiksi kuumilla keleillä, jolloin ulkoilman lämpötila lähentelee taikka ylittää +25'C. Ovat huomattavasti mukavampia, kuin vanhat yksikerros-vaunut tyyppiä Ex...  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Koko matkan ajan oli mukana mukava junakaveri.  :Smile:  Hän jatkoi aina Turkkuseen, ja sieltä varmaan vielä edelleen U:Kiin, Uuteenkaupunkiin; A-sarjan Mesejä sorvaamaan.  :Biggrin:

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaunujen numeroinnin kanssa oli sotkeentumista, lienenkö katsonut/tulkinnut huonosti junavaunujen sisäistä numerointijärjestystä. Vai onko VR mennyt vaihtamaan vaunun:roinnin päinvastaiseksi..?


Järjestyksen voi tulkita epäloogiseksi siitä syystä, että Savonradalle sekä Tampere-Jyväskylä-Pieksämäki-radalle kuljetaan Helsingin suunnalta junan kulkusuuntaa vaihtamalla - sekä Tampereella että Kouvolassa. Siispä kun muualla pienemmät numerot ovat Helsingin päässä, niin näillä rataosilla tilanne onkin toisin päin. Ehkä tämä on sotkenut ajatuksiasi.

----------


## Assamies

^-Ok, kyllä varmasti juuri näin. Dr12:n veturinumero oli väärin (olin laittanut sen väärin) - sehän oli 2216, eikä 2016: kuten sen esittää taisin.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Reissulta palattu, ja se oli ollut tosi onnistunut.  :Redface:  Kuusi päivää (6 pv. mittainen) kestänyt matka jo lopulta onnellisesti takana.

Paluu via Tpe. Yhteydet: S94 & P273. Lipunhinta yhä vain hatarammaksi käyvän muistini mukaan: 35,53 - korjataan tätä tietoa tarkistuksen jälkeen tarvittaessa.

Tarkat matkadetaljit taltioitu. Juna P273 saateltu matkaan Ol ja vaununvaihtoa seurattu. Yksi autovaunu jäi Ol asemalle. Ratatöitä Tja. Siellä olisi ollut hyvä mahdollisuus Tekari-pongaukseen. Tja-seisakkeella (liikennepaikalla) useita Tka8-tyyppisen kaluston yksilöitä.

Vetureita, erityisesti sarjaa Sr1 -tyyppiä seurattu: sekä Jy että Tpe. Mitä ilmeisin veturinvaihto junaan P273 (yöpikajunan pitkä odotus Tpe). Edessä punainen Sr1: nr. 3053. Jatkoi varmasti aina Roi:hin saakka (no näin ainakin uskoisin).

5 kpl veturihavaintoja Jy. Sekä "aivan vaan muutama" Tpe... :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

S94 oli lähtenyt Kuo. Junan lämpötila +22'C. Saap. Jy +20 min. - sekä myös lähtö Jy. Tulo Tpe +8 min. Juna palasi kulkusuuntaansa nähden, koska jatkoi etelään. Juna siis teki samanlaisen "mutkan" - kuin Kouvolassakin tehdään.

Junan S94 tulo- ja lähtöraide Jy oli poikkeuksellisesti raide 2. Raide 1 olisi normaalisti. Juna S94 saapui Tpe raiteelle 4.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

^Kyseessä siis oli häämatka Jyväskylään, häävieraana. Tilaisuus oli ollut erittäin juhlava & onnentäyteinen. Sukulaistyttö pääsi siis onnellisesti ja hyviin naimisiin. Morsiuspari oli todella fantastinen, ja nuorella iällä jo paljon meriittiä saavuttanut...  :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

^Lisäksi sain rokata & jammata; itseni suunnilleen aivan kipeäksi; kyseessä olivat oikeat rokkihäät. Juhlan jälkeen unikin maistui. Tulojunassa Tpe jälkeen P273, uinahdin varmaan ehkä jotain Lapuan jälkeen. Ja heräilin jo hyvissä ajoin, luultavasti siinä Ruukin paikkeilla. Saatoinpa käydä hereillä sitä ennenkin. Ja kuten tavallista, mukana oli todellista silmänruokaa ja iloa vanhoille kipeille silmille.  :Wink:  Jätin kommunikoinnit pelkän hiljaisen etäisen ihailun asteelle...  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

Näin äkkiarvaamalta heitetään; olisikos Lapua=Lpa..?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

No onhan se... Lapuan rautatieasema  Wikipedia http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapuan_rautatieasema

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------

Vähän levätään, rankan mutta tosihyvän reissun jälkeen. Ajodetaljit lisätään; yksilöityinä ja tarkistettuina tähän. Ravintolavaunun tietoa P273 ei otettu, koska ei käytetty. Vaunu- ja veturitiedot liitetään matkalta Jy-Ol.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä ilmeisin veturinvaihto junaan P273 (yöpikajunan pitkä odotus Tpe).


En ole varma, vaihtuuko tuohon veturikin nykyään (historian aikana on sekä vaihtunut että ei ole), mutta suurempi syy pitkälle odotukselle lienee vaunujen lisäys.

Joihinkin juniin lisätään Tampereella sekä siellä että Turussa lastattuja autovaunuja, ja myös Turun junasta makuuvaunuja. Muistaakseni P 273 on tällainen juna.

----------


## Assamies

^Juu, kyllä varmasti juurikin näin on asianlaita. Sr1, nr. 3053 tavattiin Tpe ennen junan tuloa. Olen joskus kerran, v. 2006 tullut Turusta (Tku) yöjunalla, jolloin vaihtoyhteys Tpe.

Havainnot kirjoitetaan tähän jatkoksi, pienen hetken perästä. Ensin koitellaan hieman saada jotain kunnollista selvyyttä.

Tänään nähtyä Ol: Sr2, nr. 3243. Oliko väri kenties vanha entinen punainen?  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Aloitetaan antamaan seuraavia matkatietoja. Aloitetaan osuudesta Jyväskylä - Tampere (Jy-Tpe).

Juna: S94 eli Pendolino. Junan tulo Kuo eli Kuopio, +20 min. eli 20 min. myöhästyneenä. Juna oli siis Jy +20 min. ja tulo Tpe +8 min.

Seuraavia vaunutietoja saatiin osuudelta: CM7515, TT7417 ja Sm3 7617. Minulle herättää ristiriitaa.

Muuta erikoista: junan tullessa Jy, kääntyi se kohti kulkusuuntaansa nähden. Siis: aivan kuten joskus ennen (suunnilleen vuonna yx & kax) teki juna Kouvolan asemalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Junan pysähdys Jämsässä (Jäs). Sieltä joitain liikennehavaintoja. Orivedellä (Ov) ei käytännössä ehtinyt havainnoimaan juurikaan mitään. Talviaisten jälkeen (liikennepaikka Tv, ehkä juuri hieman ennen Ov) oli junakohtaus. Taisi olla junatyyppinä Ic.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Jyväskylän (Jy) veturinäköhavainnot, kaikki tyyppiä Sr1: nrot 3060, 3067, 3085, 3030 ja 3010.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Jämsä (Jäs): Dv12-pari, nrot  2739 &2556. Merkinnän mukaan, ainakin toisen väri olisi ollut punaista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Tampereella eli Tpe oli siis noin 2 t odotus. Sitä en lainkaan pahakseni pannut, vaan pongasin Tampereen joukkoliikenteen busseja. Sen tein Ale-Pupin ikkunasta käsin. Otin muutaman oluen Tpe, ja paikkoja oli kaikkiansa 3 kpl. Sain pongattua P273:n tiedot riittävän eksaktisti (mielestäni) tästäkin "välilaskeutumisesta" huolimatta. Lisäksi oli tarkoitus "lepuuttaa jalkoja" Sk...

Juuri nämä "jännät jutut" ovat suurena syynä siihen, että poikkeuksetta käytän junaa: matkalla Ol-Jy ja takaisin. Jännitystä siis riittää melko mukavasti!  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Paikat olivat Tpe, siis: Semafori (nykyään kalleudella pilassa) sekä Ale-Pupi & Ale Bar Pikajuna, osoitteessa Hämppi 5 (Hämeenkatu 5). Kontrolli oli kokolailla tarkkaa, ja ymmärrän kyä täysin tämän - noh niihhä sep pittää ollaki..! :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

-viesti setsuroitu-  :Wink:  (-sponsored by: SETRA-)
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Pikajuna P273 _superoottiset_ tiarot lisätään mööhemmin... Nooh, ei vais..!  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

^Matkaosuus Tpe-Ol /P273 lisätään tähän, tarkistuksen jälkeen myöhempänä.

----------


## Assamies

Täsmennetään tätä vielä hieman, juna tulee Jy ja saapuu Tpe. Kun se lähtee, palaa kulkusuuntaansa nähden - mutta matkasuunta on eri, eli toinen. Juna jatkaa Helsinkiin.

Kouvolan asemalla pikajuna teki #samanlaisen tempun, kun kävi asemalla ensin - jatkaakseen sitten väliaseman jälkeen kulkuaan -- joko etelään, taikka pohjoiseen.

Ilmeisesti nämä kulkusuuntiin liittyneet jutut, johtivat siihen ettei pohjoisesta enää suoraan Kouvolasta eteenpäin ja päinvastoin.

Ja jos tässä olin jossain kohtaa väärässään, niin voe tokkiisa -- oikaisukorjausta saapi toimittaa... :Redface:

----------


## SD202

> Kouvolan asemalla pikajuna teki #samanlaisen tempun, kun kävi asemalla ensin - jatkaakseen sitten väliaseman jälkeen kulkuaan -- joko etelään, taikka pohjoiseen.
> 
> Ilmeisesti nämä kulkusuuntiin liittyneet jutut, johtivat siihen ettei pohjoisesta enää suoraan Kouvolasta eteenpäin ja päinvastoin.


Se että Helsingin ja Savon/Kainuun välisen junan kulkusuunta vaihtuu Kouvolassa, juontaa juurensa Suomen historiasta:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savon_rata
"Ennen Suomen itsenäisyyttä oli Mikkelistä Viipuriin paremmat yhteydet kuin Helsinkiin, sillä Viipuri oli lähempänä ja se oli Itä-Suomen suurin kaupunki. Kouvolassa junanvaihtokaan ei kestänyt kuin kymmenisen minuuttia. Itsenäisyyden jälkeen Helsingistä tuli Mikkelistä lähtevän matkustajaliikenteen kannalta yhä tärkeämpi. Alkuperäisen Viipuri-keskeisen linjauksen takia Helsingistä tulevat junat joutuvat vieläkin vaihtamaan kulkusuuntaa jatkaessaan Savon radalle."
Tosin ilmaisun "Viipuri-keskeisen" tilalla voisi myös laittaa ilmaisun "Pietari-keskeisen". Pietari kun oli eräässä vaiheessa varsin tärkeä kaupunki ainakin itäsuomalaisille.  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Se että Helsingin ja Savon/Kainuun välisen junan kulkusuunta vaihtuu Kouvolassa, juontaa juurensa Suomen historiasta --


Tampereella vastaava taitaa johtua maantieteestä: Yhteys itään oli ilmeisesti huomattavasti helpompi reitittää aseman eteläpäästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:30 ----------




> Seuraavia vaunutietoja saatiin osuudelta: CM7515, TT7417 ja Sm3 7617. Minulle herättää ristiriitaa.


Sm3 on tosiaan koko kuusivaunuisen junayksikön tunnus, muut kirjaintunnukset ovat yksittäisten vaunujen tunnuksia. Olet luultavasti ollut Sm3-yksikössä järjestysnumeroltaan 17. 7617 on sen yksikön IM2-vaunu ja 7417 on TT-vaunu, kuten olet merkinnyt. 7515 olisi "15-yksikön" CM-vaunu, joten todennäköisesti kyseessä on ollut CM 7517.

Sm3-yksikön vaunujen tunnukset menevät seuraavasti, Helsingin Ekstra-luokan päästä lukien: IM1, CMH, TTC, TT, CM, IM2.
Vaunujen numerointi menee siten, että ensimmäinen on aina 7, toinen numero kertoo monesko vaunu on kyseessä Ekstra-luokasta lukien ja kaksi viimeistä kertoo junayksikön järjestysluvun (välillä 01-18).

Kirjainten merkitys vaunukohtaisissa tunnuksissa on seuraava:

I = Inverter (invertterit)
M = Motor (ajomoottorit)
C = Ensimmäisenä kirjaimena: Converter (konvertterit), viimeisenä kirjaimena Cafeteria ("ravintolapalvelut")
H = Handicap (varustelu liikuntaesteisille)
T = Transformer (päämuuntajat), Trailer (moottoriton liitevaunu)
1, 2 = Numeroilla erotetaan vaunut toisistaan, mikäli niillä olisi muutoin sama tunnus.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Kiitoksia paljon. Tämä selventää todella paljon.

Palataan paluumatkaan, välillä Tpe-Ol. Yöpikajuna P273; määräasema Roi.

Veturi: punainen Sr1, nr. 3053. Veturi nähty sitä ennen Tpe.

Omavaunu: Ein 23239, vm-83.

Konduktöörinvaunuja 2 kpl, joista toinen tyhjillään: Efs (?) 24205. 2. konduktöörinvaununa, ja muistiinpanoista ei selviä että oliko tämä tyhjillään.

Toinen konduktöörinvaunu oli junassa Efs 24302. Muutettu 6/-12. Yksi edellinen merkintä oli ollut EFit 23566. Merkinnöistä ei selviä se, että kumpaa näistä edellisistä merkintä käsitti.

Ol jäi yksi kappale tyyppiä sininen avomallinen autovaunu. Saattajana vaihtotöissä Dv12 nr. 2640.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:37 ----------

Junassa oli 13 vaunua (P273). Junankulku jäi paluulla hieman epätarkemmin seuraamatta. Mutta oletan junan pysyneen suunnilleen aikataulussaan. Junan tuloa Tpe (Hki-Tpe) ei nähty eikä seurattu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:37 ----------

II konduktöörinvaunut esitiedot vielä saatiin, merkintäalustana junalippu sekä maksukuitin tosite. 2. konnarinvaunu oli edellisesti ollut EFit 23562. Valm. Hki, vm-85. Vaunu oli sama kuin Efs 24205, tämän merkinnän pohjalta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:37 ----------

^^^*Junan S94* eli Pendon _tulo- & lähtölaituri_ oli ollut *Jy*, poikkeuksellisesti siis 2 (-kun se on normaalisti 1). Tpe oli laituri 4.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:37 ----------

Lisätään vielä tarkistettu & varmistettu tieto paluuyhteyden lipunhinnasta: 35,38. Paluu Jy-Ol via Tpe, Pko, Sk, Lpa, Kok, Yv.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen ajettua; Ol-Kem. Yhteys: P713. Lipunhinta: 10,50.

Kaksi junakohtausta, joista ensimmäisessä P713 odotti vastaantulevaa tavarajunaa.(!) Edessä Dv12-pari, väri pun. Nr:t ei saatu, koska ei ollut juuri käytännön mahdollisuutta.

Toinen junakohtaus koitti joko Olhava taikka Mys. Se, kumpi lähempänä Kuivaniemeä. P713 ohitti ja vastaantuleva odotti.

Junan kulusta: lähtölaituri 2, tulolaituri 1. Junan lähtö aikataululleen, saapuminen +5 min.

Edelleen merkintöjen epäselkeys vaivaa, joten palataan vaunukohtaisiin yksilötietoihin myöhempänä. Veturi kuitenkin oli Sr1, nr. 3025, väri pun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:04 ----------

^P713: Junan vaunujen lkm= 6 kpl. Viimeinen vaunu oli järjestyksessä nr. 7.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:04 ----------

Vielä lisäksi muutama spefinen tieto, koskien P713, Ol-Kem: matkapvm. 29.7.-13 (kl. 17.32-18.36).
Konduktöörinvaunu: EFit 23547. rak.vm -85.
Omavaunu: Ein 23234, vm-83.
Rav. vaunu: Rkt 23831, vm-86. *Raileri*n palvelu(j)a käytetty.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:04 ----------

*Mys (Mkg)* _junakohtauksen_ toinen osapuoli ilmeisesti Kolarista (Kli) tullut yöpikajuna. Muistaakseni 1. Roi:sta lähtevä yöpikajuna olisi kl. 18.00 aikaan, mikä tietysti voinut hyvin muuttuakin. Kem se (P266) on ollut klo 19.25-45 aikoina, aikataulun mukaan muutellen eri vuosina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:27 ----------Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:04 ----------

*Olhava* _(Ova)_ tasan 50% ½-matkassa välilä Kem-Ol/Ol-Kem; 53 km kumpaankin (suuntaan).

----------


## Assamies

Erillisiä juna- ja veturihavainnointeja Kem-Lla-Tor ympäristössä.

Erillisvaroitus ja huomio :Exclamation:  -missään nimessä ei kannata ylittää rataa, tarkasti kumpaankin suuntaan tähystämättä! Yksittäinen veturi voi kulkea suurella nopeudella... Radan ylitys tulee tehdä pikaisesti, sillä nyt, kun olen sen huomannut: Pendolinot ovat todella hiljaisen huomaamattomia lähestyessään.

Tästä pitäisi minun mielestäni paremmin varoittaa, kaikkia radan likeisyydessä asuvia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:58 ----------

Dv12 -havaintoja: veturipareina nr:t 2650 & 2511. "Tyhjänä", vailla vaunuja (ei tyhjiä vaunuja, taikka täysiä).

Edelleen puujunan vetäjinä: nr:t 2620 & 2530.

Torniossa nähtiin ylikulkusillalla yksinäinen nr. 2659, pysähtyneenä.

IC-junan edessä; mm. Sr2 nr. 3212.

Pikajunien edessä havattua: Sr1: nr. 3006, nr. 3056.

Kaikki havainnot sillä tavoin varmistamattomia, että virhehavaintoja (väärinlukua) voi niissä esiintyä. Itse veturityypit voi tunnistaa hyvinkin helposti.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:58 ----------

Erillishavainto: en tarkalleen tiedä miten puujunia lastataan. Tarkkaan ottaen jotkin pitkät puutavarajunat lähestyvät hyvin hitaasti; oletan tällöin niiden nopeutena olevan 35 km/t. Vaunujen lukumäärän sekä veturien numerot saa silloin talteen hyvin helposti.

Kun junan nopeus on esim. 80 km/t, vain hyvä havainnointikulma sekä ajoitus voi tätä asiaa auttaa/pelastaa.

50 km/t nopeudella kulkevia junia, käsittääkseni pystyy sentään vielä jokseenkin paremmin hahmottamaan/taltioimaan merkintöinä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:58 ----------

Tivoli! Palataan tässä vielä kerran takaisin siihen! Kuinka saatoinkaan tämän unohtaa?

Lähdettiin junaan lämpötilan ollessa, n. 26.5'C. Tullessa Kem oli ilma jo ehtinyt muuttumaan, mikä tapahtui Simon kohdalla. Käytiin Tivolissa, ja loput laiteliput (lkm= 3 kpl) tuli siinä samalla käytettyä.

Kem ajettua, seuraavat huvilaitteet: _Giant Wheel_, _Roller Coaster_, _MegaFlip_. Erikoista: väkeä oli vähän, mutta viime ajelulla saatiin "varsin lohduttavaa matkaseuraa"..  :Wink: 

Suomeksi: _Maailmanpyörä_, _Vuoristorata_, _Pirunkeinu_...  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:58 ----------

Seuraavia paikkoja missä käytiin: Tervola, Simon Maksniemi. Haaparanta. Käynnit luonteeltaan "työluontoisia". Mitään muuta juniiin ja junaliikenteeseen liittyvää, ei niissä ole - joitain erillisiä, mahdollisia junaliikenteen havaintoja lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Assamies

Matkalta palattu. VR:aa (sen palveluja) ei käytetty. Hyvä niin.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Paluu takaisin "arkeen". ^"Entiset jutut unohdettu"; lähinnä tärkein syy edelliseen "kiehahdukseen" ollut responssin puute. Ymmärrän sen kyllä.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------

Uutta pongausta pukkaa. Ol-Jy via Yv & Sk. Tullessa Lpa eli Lapualla; (IC-58) oli käynnissä pesismatsi -eli pesäpallo-ottelu.  :Cool:  Iltapaikkarilla tullessa, H486 - paljon Keuruulle (Keu) jääviä varushenkilöitä. Tässä tapauksessa kaikki vastaantulleet ja asemalle jääneet miespuolisia. Keuruun palveluspaikka suljetaan toimintayksikkönä piakkoin. Keuruulla siis pioneeripataljoona; ErPionPat.. (?) Muistomerkkkimonumentteina havaittu it-tykkejä; sekä Keu että Hpk. Tullessa Sk-Jy ei junakohtauksia todettu olleen lainkaan. H486 oli Dm12 no. 4412. Väri pun/hopea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------

Lipunhinta 30,68. Matka-aika; klo 15.00 - 22.27. Juna tuli pääteasemalle Jy etuajassa, n. 4-5 min. Vain yksi Dm12 -vaunuyksikkö. Matka sujui muutoin erittäinkin mukavasti, eikä siitä mitään ikävää sanottavaa saata pahalla tahdollakaan löytää. ;-D

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------

Ol-Yv korvaava bussiyhteys; Pohjolan Matkojen #46. Auto vaikutti Star502:lta, mutta tästä ei täysin varma olla voi. IC-58 Yv-Sk; veturi oli Sr2 -tyypin nro 3232. Omavaunu uudistettu ja vihreällä värillä sisustukselta; Edb 28440 - ent. Ed 28060. Uudistettu 9/-11. Konduktöörinvaunu ja rav. vaunu Rk 27810, valm. Tku vm.-97. Kokkolassa (Kok) nähty lisäksi useita Sr1 -tyypin sähkövetureita, kuten mm. nro 3060. Junakohtauksia ei pystytty havannoimaan.  :Sad:  Kok jälkeen junannop. oli 160 km/t.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------

IC -junakohtaus Kok: veturina Sr2 -tyypin nro 3238.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------

Lisäksi oteltu matkan varrelta; mm. Hpk - useita korkealaatuisia junakuvia tasokkaammalla kuvauskalustolla, kuten mitä koskaan kertaakaan tähän mennessä. :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Paluusuunnitelma Jy-Ol on tämä seuraavanlainen: 1. P911, Jy-Pm 2. IC73, Pm-Kuo/Ilm 3. H495, Ilm-Yv 4. IC49, Yv-Ol. Osan näistä kohdista voipi huoleti kysymysmerkillä varustaa...  :Confused:   :Confused:  Niin joka tapauksessa: lähtöaika on klo 13.45. Paluuaika koittaa klo 20.04. Edellä esitetyt pitäisi kulkeman joka päivä. La olisi ollut kaikkein otollista IC73:n suhteen...  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Retkeltä tultu palattua. Viikon mittainen matka sai päätöksensä loppuhuipentumana; P715 tuli aivan ajallaan Ol. Tuloraide 1. Kaikki junat kulkivat aikataulunmukaisesti. Kaikki junat käytettiin siten, että jokainen 3:sta yhteydestä tuli määräasemalleen päätepisteeseen.

Käytetyt yhteydet: 1. Jy-Pm/Pie, P911. 2. Pm/Pie-Kuo, IC73. 3. Kuo-Ol, P715. Kalajokilaakson poikkiyhteyttä ei käytetty. Ilm havaittiin kahden vaunuyksikön taajamajuna H495, jota alunperin piti käyttää. Tämän päivän H495:n kokoonpano oli: 4407 & 4408. Mol. vaunuyks. väri vihreä.

Junakohtaus Kaj. Ic-junakohtaus Lapinlahti (Lna). Vastaantullut P710 (Kaj) tullut aina Roi:sta saakka. Veturinkuljettajaa tervehdittiin, tervehdykseen myöskin vastattiin. Vetokalustona Sr1 -tyypin nro 3051. Tämä veturi ollut joskus aiemmin itse matkustetussa junassa, joltisellakin varmuudella.  :Cool: 

Muuta erikoista; kahdelle eri veturinkuljettajalle esitetty tervehdyskiitokset. Luulenpahan vaan, että vain todella hyvin harva junamatkustaja näin tekisi. :Cool: 

Lipunhinta: 35,97 . Käytetty matka-aika: n. 6 t 3 min. (klo 13.45-19.48). Juna tuli hieman etuajassa Ol, joten matka-ajaksi koitui jokseenkin tasan 6 t.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:35 ----------

^Yllä olevat, edellä mainitut tiedot kirjattu muistiinpanoja tarkistamatta, katsomatta. Muistinpanot ovat tarkoin taltioidut, mutta edelleen sama wanha peri- & helmasynti vaivaa; sekavuus!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:35 ----------

Junan P911 lähtöasema Tku.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Sekavuutta paikataan seuraavanlaisesti; ilmoitan tässä & nyt - että minulla on olemassa ihka ikioma henkilöarkisto Oulun Maakunta-arkistossa. Osa kaikista käyttämistäni junalipuista on sinne myöskin viety. Näin ainakin olen toiminut JuhannusJuna -12:n osalta. JuhannusJuna -13 ei toteutunut kohdallani/osaltani (PoRHa: Oulu-Ylitornio, Aavasaksa) äkillisen sairastumisen johdosta.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Olen myöskin käynyt Korpilahden Kesäteatterissa. Kuluvan kesän -13 näytäntökaudella, on pyörinyt kokonaan täysin paikallisvoimin toteutettu esitys: "Maanpovi". Näytännöt loppuivat viime su, ja ne menivät tupaten asti täysille katsomoille. Tyylilajina on komedia, kuten juuri kesäteatterin ohjelmistoon sopivasti kuuluu. Entrée oli kyllä näyttävä, ruumisarkkuineen kaikkinensa!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

+-Linkki ed./yllämainittuun: Korpilahden Teatteri - etusivu http://www.korpilahdenteatteri.fi/ Asiasta oli uutisoinut Korpilahti -paikallislehti, numerossaan #29. Ilmestymispäivä 17.7.-13.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

Palataan edelleen takaisin päiväjärjestykseen. Ilmoitetaan nyt sitten näitä sekavia havaintoja. IC-junakohtaus oli ollut Lapinlahdella, ja pikajunien välinen kohtaaminen Kajaanissa. Lyhenteet näistä: Lna & Kaj.

P911, Määräasema Pm/Pie.

Matkatiedot, P911 Jy-Pm/Pie: veturina Sr1 -tyypin nro 3036. Omavaunu Ein 23240, vm-83. "Puhelinvaunu" eli kännykkävaunu/yhteysvaunu, ent. "tupakkavaunu" Ei 27013, muutettu 4/-04. Muutoskk voi olla toinenkin. Yleensä lukee vaunukyltissä vuosi & kk. Rav. vaunu Rkt 23854, vm- 82 Hki. Vaunumäärä 9 kpl. Konnarinvaununa EFit 23522, valm. -80 Hki.

Osa selitteista omiani, sillä niitä kuvaavia vastaavia termeja ei ennestänsä olemassa käsittääkseni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------
---
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

IC-73, Pm/Pie-Kuo. Muuttui Kuo tulon jälkeen IC-66:ksi. Määräasema Kuo. Lähtöasema Tku.

Veturina Sr1 -tyypin nro 3050. Omavaunu Expt 26412, ent. Cx 26112: valm. Hki -91, muutostyö tehty -06. 5:n vaunun juna ja se oli lipun ostoa tehdessä täyteen myyty. Konduktöörinvaunu mahdollisesti, luultavaa että: Rk 27809. Selitys: IC-junissa ei erillistä kond. vaunua ole, nähty usein konduktöörin toimivan rav. vaunun tiloissa.

Pieksämäellä (Pm/Pie) nähtiin Dv12-pari, joita ei kyetty tunnistamaan/muistamaan (veturinnumerot eivät taltioituneet). Edelleen Tka tyypin -kiskokuormureita, "Tekareita". Nähty ainakin nro:t #179 # #223.

Kuopiossa (Kuo) junan vaihto. Aikataulunmukaista odotus/vaihtoaikaa 8 min. Pm/Pie se sama vastaava aika oli 10 min.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

P715: lähtöasema Kuo, paluuasema Ol. Tarkoittaa pääteasemaa eli määräasemaa, jota ilmaisua edellisissä matkailmoituksissa myöskin käytetty...

(-to be cont'd...)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

Alunperin piti oleman jatkoyhteys Ilm. Lipunosto ei sillä tavoin kuitenkaan onnistunut, ilmeisesti on luultavaa että moniaista vaihtojen määrästä johtuen. En tiedä lipunmyyntijärjestelmästä sen tarkemmin, enkä myöskään mahdollisista siinä olevista rajoitteista.

H495, Ilm-Yv (kulkupäivä su, 18.8.-13). Lähtöaika klo 16.50. Junan kokoonpano: 2x Dm12 -vaunuyksikköä, nrot 4407 & 4408. Mol. v.-yks. väri vihreä.

Edellinen havaintotapahtuma lienee, junakohtauksena luettavaksi katsottava.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

(Jatkoa ed.) P715, Kuo-Ol. Lähtöasemalta määräasemalle. Juna ei enää jatkanut Ol.

Vaunumäärää ei tullut kumma kyllä, tuon lähempää tarkastasteltua. Se lienee kuitenkin ollut 6-7 kpl. Kokoonpanossa ravintolavaunu (jota ei käytetty/sen palveluja) sekä konduktöörinvaunu. Juna ei kulkenut kovin täytenä, avoimia vapaita matkustajapaikkoja olisi sieltä löytynyt.

Veturina edelleen Sr1 -tyypin nro 3021, väritys vihreä. Erikoista: veturinkuljettajaa tervehdittiin kiitostervehdyksellä, junan saavuttua määränpäähänsä. Juna kulki joitakin min. etuajassa (saap. Ouluun).

Omavaununa oli vaunu 2: alias Eip 23166. Valm. Hki, vm-80. Konduktöörinvaununa EFit 23551, vm-80 samoin kuten <ed... Luultavasti tämä sama ollut useasti konnarinvaununa siinä samassa junassa, missä joskus aikaisemmin kulkenut. (Ks.: -aiempia havaintomerkintöjäni.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

^Kaj. oli pikajunakohtaus, sillä vastaan tuleva P710 kohtasi. Sen veturi käytiin "tarkistamassa" -sekä sen kuljettajaa tervehtimässä. Veturina oli ollut Sr1 -tyypin nro 3051. Tämä veturikin oli tullut eteen aikaisemmin omassa junassa. Ks. -aiempia havaintomerkintöjä.

Kaj oli asemalla vähän lyhyttä jaloittelua, aikataulun sallimissa puitteissa.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

VR:n Sr1 -tyypin raskas sähköveturi (nro 3051) on kuvattu joskus aikaisempana kännykkäkameralla. Luultavasti matkaväli ollut tällöin Ol-Kem. Se kyllä tukisi edellistä. P710 lähtee Roi:sta via Kem.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

>Muutetaan täst'edes käytäntöä: ilmoitetaan jatkossa nr. taikka nro:n sijaan #. Elikkä hätsi ja veturinnumero sen perään heti sitten. Eli edellisessä tapauksessa: #3051.

----------


## Assamies

AS Empowerment -13 järjestetään Rovaniemellä; Klubitalo Roihulan tiloissa. Ajankohta on la-su 16.-17.11.2013. Tapahtumaan osallistuminen on tietääkseni maksutonta.

Junayhteydet palvelevat todella huonosti, ainakin tuohon tapahtumaan menoa ajatellen. Käytännössä jää vain kaksi mielekästä vaihtoehtoa järkevyyden tasoisesti. Toinen on mennä sinne Roi:hin jo pe-illaksi. Toinen olisi mennä bussilla.

Oulusta Rovaniemelle - ei ehdi aamuisella yöjunalla mennä siten, että ilmoittautumiseen kunnolla kerkiäisi. Aamujuna on perillä Roi:ssa vasta klo 10.40.

Aikaisempi aamun yöjuna on perillä toki aikaisemmin, mutta siihen taas ei saa paikallisliikenteen liityntäyhteyttä. (Kuulun Kemijärven yöjunan) Lähtö Oulusta (Ol) on klo 05:19.  :Sad: 

Erityishuomautus: -nykyinen juna-aikataulun voimassaolo ei riitä marraskuulle saakka. P265 saapuu Ol klo 05:13, ja se on perillä Rollossa klo 07:50.

Ref.: http://www.raildude.com/fi/juna-lippu-yoejuna/helsinki-riihim%C3%A4ki-tampere-kemij%C3%A4rvi/pikajuna-265-santa-claus-express/172


Roihulan käyntios. on Kansankatu 2, Rovaniemi:_ :Arrow:  http://www.nuortenystavat.fi/jarjest...anke_rovaniemi

----------


## Assamies

Piti mennä tänään käymään Kemissä. Reissu kuitenkin peruuntunut. Taskuaikataulu voimassa 26.10.-13 saakka. Tieto tarkistamaton. :Frown:  (Junalla olin siis suunnitellut mennä.)

La pitäisi olla nsk. halpa päivä;  mutten siittä enää oikein tiedä. En kykene oikein yhdistämään alennusprosenttien vaihtelevuudelle - mitään täysin selvää logiikkaa.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

*Veturi--tarjoukset* ovat vain lähinnä erittäin huonosti saavutettavia; nsk. _pseudo-etuuksia._  :Evil or Very Mad:  Lue tätä näin: eivät niin sitten mitenkään meikäläiseen asti, järjellisesti saavutettavissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:42 ----------

VR:n suhteen olen menettänyt pahoin luottamukseni. _Veturi-hömppäily_ lisäsi vain tätä tuskaa. Alennusprosentin sorvailu, tuntuu sekin kovin epäloogiselta. Mikä on edullinen yhteys, ja miten sen voi ennalta tarkistaa..?? *Vastaa VR, Grr..!!* :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:42 ----------

Konkluusio eli johtopäätelmä: VR:n epäluotettavuuden vuoksi ensisijaisuus on menetetty.

Jatkossa, vaikka esim. bussiyhteys olisi kalliimpikin - se asetetaan ehdottomasti ensisijaisena.

Lue tätä näin: menen ensi kerran kysymään bussikuljetusta (MH) - junakuljetusten asemesta. :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään nähty Keminmaan Liedakkalassa puutavarajuna pohjoisesta päin. Edessä Dv12-pari, joista molempien väritys punavalkoinen. Toinen oli varmuudella sanottuna nr. 2661. Toínen oli joko 2539 taikka sitten 2569.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:53 ----------

Eilen pe 11.10.-13 tultu Ol-Kem P711:lla. Juna lähtö tapahtui myöhässä n. 30 min. Junan saapuminen Kem n. +30 min.

Kuuden vaunun juna; edessä punainen Sr1 nr. 3083. Lisätään vaunutietoja tarkistelun jälkeen. Lähtöraide Ol oli 3. Tuloraide Kem oli 2.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:53 ----------

Lipunmyynnissä oli pahasti ruuhkaa, samaten automaateilla - joita Ol r-as. on peräti 2 kpl. Päädyin tekemään junalipun oston konduktööriltä. Silloin lisähintaa tulee 5 eur. Heli-merkkinen nuori näpsäkkä naiskonnari oli junavirkailijana tuolla reissulla.  :Cool:  Lipunhinnaksi muodostui 14,50 .

Junakohtaus Simossa (Rhk: Sim). http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_rautatieasema
Oma juna oli odottava ja toinen vastaan tullut pikajuna oli ohittava.

Ravintolavaunun palveluja käytettiin. Rv. oli Rkt 23822, valm.-82 Hki. Konduktöörinvaunu oli Efit/EFit 23527, valm. -81 Hki.

Omavaunu oli Ein 23213, valm. -83 Hki.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toínen oli joko 2539 taikka sitten 2569.


2500-sarjan Dv12:ia on 68 kappaletta, siis numeroon 2568 asti. 2569 ei täten ole olemassakaan, joten jos vaihtoehdot ovat nuo, se oli 2539.

----------


## Assamies

Ok, selvä, kiitos tiedosta. :Redface: 

^Aiemman junakohtauksen toinen osapuoli selvisi samalla - kun tein paluumatkaa. Se oli P408. Muistaakseni olin ottanut joskus tavoitteekseni matkustaa tuolla junalla. Se tavoite ainakin nyt on toteutunut.  :Wink: 

Tänään tuli P711 (lähtöasema Kuo) poikkeuksellisesti Kem tuloraiteelle 1. Junan piti olla alustavasti myöhästyneenä n. arv. 25 min. Tämä muuttui kuitenkin varsin nopeassa tahdissa 45 min:ksi. Tämänpäiväinen junakohtaus Mkg/Mys. P711 odotti ja P408 ohitti.

P408 on tavanmukaisesti vain 3 sinisen päivävaunun mittainen henkilöjuna vailla ravintolavaunua. Konduktöörinvaunun sijainti on junan keskellä. Vetokalustona palvelee Sr1-tyypin venäläisvalmisteinen raskaan sarjan ja vanhimman mallinen sähköveturi. Erotuksena tästä; on esim. P410:n (Roi-Ol-Kok) vetokalustona Sr2-sarjan veturi (näin on ainakin hyvin usein/tavallisesti ollut).

Junan nopeus oli tämän muokkauksen hetkellä: 132 km/t. Juna P410:http://annttu.fi/vr/m/?train=P410 Silloin oli lähestymässä Yv.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Tässä täsmennetään tätä vielä sen verran, että näköhäiriö saattaa joskus tehdä tepposiaan - heikon lähimuistin ohella...  :Embarassed:  Tuo tietyn Dv12-veturin numerointi täten varmentui.

Kem näkyi olevan pistoraiteella yksinäinen Dv12 odottamassa uusia ajoja. Olisin voinut kuvatakin sen. Mutta kun kohta jo oli P408 tulossa; niin se sitten jäi tekemättä.

Puhelimeni näytön taustakuvana on _juuri tuollaisen veturiyksilön kuva_ - ja tekstiviestin hälytysäänenä on _MGO-dieselin käyntiääntä_. Ranskalais-peräinen MGO on juuri Dv12:n koneistona. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Lisätään tähän seuraavaan junatiedot eli matkadetaljit. Matkustettu juna oli siis *P408*. Matkaväli _Kem-Ol_ oli kestoltaan *59 min.* Junan kulku oli jokseenkin aikataulun mukaista. Tarkkoja minuuttiaikoja ei tällä ajolla mitattu.

Edessä oleva vetokalusto oli Sr1 -tyypin numero 3006, veturin väritys valkovihreä. Kaikki 3 kpl junanvaunua olivat sinisiä päivävaunuja. Vaunut olivat numeroituna seuravasti: 14-12 järjestyksessä keulasta perään. Matkustin etummaisessa vaunussa. Juna oli jokseenkin täysi. Junan jatkoyhteys oli Hkiin suuntaava S-juna eli Pendo.

Veturi: Sr1, nr. 3006 ("vihrennetty versio")
Omavaunu: Ein 23249, valm. -83.
Konduktöörinvaunu: EFit 23552, valm. -85.

Junan lähtöraide Kem: 1.
Junan tuloraide Ol: 3. Samalta raiteelta ja saman junan edestä jatkoi Hki S-juna eli Pendolino.

Junan lähtö oli aikataulun mukaista. Junan saapuminen oli arvion mukaan aikataulunmukainen. Kesto: 59 min. (klo: 16.25-17.24)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Lipunmyynti oli Kem suljettu su. Lippu ostettu atm ja Veturi-asiakkuuden tunnistusta oli käytetty lipunoston yhteydessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Kuluneen viikonlopun kiskokm:ksi kertyi 216 /2x108 km.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Pikajunien P711/P408 välinen kohtaaminen Myllykangas. P408 ohitti ja P711 odotti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Lipunhinta jäi tästä edellisestä kokonaan mainitsematta; se oli 9,50 eli eurodollaria.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

_Yöpikajuna ja autopikajuna_ *P274* _(Kjä-Hki)_ on tätä postausta tehdessä *Keminmaa*ssa. Sen nopeus oli 120 km/t, päivitystietoa tarkisteltu. Juna ajaa vakiota eli konstanttia nopeutta. Ouluun sillä oli matkaa vielä 129-128 km. Kts.:
Juna P274
http://annttu.fi/vr/m/?train=P274

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Juna P274 hidastaa tällä hetkellä vauhtiaan; alle 80 km/t. Yksi merkittävän tärkeä syy voisi olla Isohaaran silta. Mene & tiedä siitä sitten - tämä vain eräs ja omiin kokemuksiin pohjautuva arvio.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

^-No hieman uskomattomalta tuntuukin: lukea junatietoa edellisestä. Sen mukaan P274 olisi lähtenyt jo Kem kohti Ol. Junanopeudeksi tälle rataosuudelle määritelty maksimi enimmäisnopeus, eli 140 km/t. Aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika Kem; kun ei ole koittanut vielä! P274 - Kem: tulo klo 22.36, lähtö klo 22.39. Tarkistettu VR:n aikataulusivustolta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Tässä tiedossa näkyy junatieto päivittämättä; nopeuden & etäisyyden muuttumisen mukaan. Erittäin eteväntasoinen koodaaja on tässä ollut kyllä asialla. Ihmettelinkin jo tässä tämän junasivuston tietojen alkuperää. Se ei VR:n oma sivusto ole. Kyseessä siis kotimaisen atk-harrastaja/ammattilaisen laatimana tehty juttu...
VR:n liikennetiedot, juna P273:
http://annttu.fi/vr/#P273

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 14.10.2013 klo 0:11 ---------- Previous Post was on 13.10.2013 at 20:22 ----------

Edelliseen viitaten, voisi lähtö- ja väliasemia tarkentaa. Voisi olla suuresti hyödyksi, sekä kaikkinaiseksi eduksi: mainita sekä etäisyys että etappi. Tarkoitan tällä tätä seuraavaa: junatiedossa näkyy edeltävä ohitettu/lähtöasema sekä aikataulun toteutuneisuus.

>To: = seuraava saapumisasema
<From: = edeltävä lähtemisasema (voi olla aloitusaseman ohella, myöskin väliasema, poikkeama junareitillä)

Junatiedon itsepäivittyvyys/automaattinen uuden tiedon haku; olisi suotavaa myöskin mobiili-sovelluksille.

----------


## TEP70

> IC-73, Pm/Pie-Kuo. Muuttui Kuo tulon jälkeen IC-66:ksi. Määräasema Kuo. Lähtöasema Tku.
> 
> Veturina Sr1 -tyypin nro 3050. Omavaunu Expt 26412, ent. Cx 26112: valm. Hki -91, muutostyö tehty -06. 5:n vaunun juna ja se oli lipun ostoa tehdessä täyteen myyty. Konduktöörinvaunu mahdollisesti, luultavaa että: Rk 27809. Selitys: IC-junissa ei erillistä kond. vaunua ole, nähty usein konduktöörin toimivan rav. vaunun tiloissa.


Osassa IC-junia konduktöörien tila on Rx-vaunuissa ja osassa taas Edfs-vaunussa. Jos ravintolana on Rk (tai Rkt), konduktööritila on Edfs-kaksikerrosvaunussa.

----------


## Assamies

Näin tuohon junajuttuun -eli junaohjelmaan palataksemme: ei Vr:ltä tullut niin sitten minkään näköistä "porkkanaa" taikka muutakaan palkkiota (siitä ohjelmaan osallistumisesta). Itse asiassa koko homma meinasi uhata kallistua miinuksen puolelle ja pahemman kerran. :Frown: 

Se johti siihen silloiseen "kiehahtamiseeni". Vr:n asiakkuusohjelmakin, nimeltä _Veturi_ on tähän asti osoittautunut pelkäksi suuren pettymyksen arvoiseksi. :Mad: 

Ehkä olen vaan semmoinen hyväuskoinen höntti pelle - diiva, jolle maine & julkisuus kihahtanut hattuun..?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused: 

Vaihdan allekirjoitukseni hetimiten muutoin...

----------


## Assamies

Olen hankkinut ensi viikonlopuksi junalipun Rovaniemelle. Ja toivoisinkin jo lopulta tosiaan, _että edes joku siellä VR:llä_ vaivautuisi edes joskus näitä lukemaan. Lipun hankinnasta tulikin kohtuu runsaasti päänvaivaa. En tiedä sitä lipunostoautomaatin (atm) logiikkaa, mikä se sitten oikein onkaan..? Mutta siinä näköjään pystyy jotenkin kikkailemaan, hakukriteerejä muuttelemalla. Se vaikutti lipun hintaa kutakuinkin kokonaiset 5: mikä on noinkin lyhyellä välillä (kiskokm:t noin-luokkaa 240) todella paljon. Se tekee kokonaishinnasta arviolta 25%.

Siis nyt on hankittuna menolippu varhaiseen aamujunaan. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut mennä myöhemmällä, mikä oli tietänyt sitä että osa ohjelmasta pääsisi menemään hukkaan. Aamujunalle ei ole liityntäyhteyttä - paitsi jos taksilla haluaa mennä. Minä en halunnut.

Lipun hinta päivävaunupaikalla oli tänäiltana ostaessa 14,35. Se hinta sinänsä ei ole mitenkään paha. Aluksi atm ilmoitti ensihaulla yli 19  menevän summan. Luultavasti tuo tarkka summa olisi ollut 19,22 . En siksikään ostanut lipunmyynnistä käteisellä, koska en voinut olla täysin varma lipun hinnan riittävästä edullisuudesta.

Paluuyhteyden Roi:sta eli Rovaniemeltä haluan olevan ehdottomasti *Eskelisen Lapin Linjan auton.* _Mikään muu mahdollisuus, olisi minulle suurensuuri pettymys._

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

^On ilmeisesti kaksi eri valinnan mahdollisuutta: toinen olisi ostaa liput hyvin aikaisin. Minä en sitä voinut tehdä, koska matkasuunnitelmat olivat tarkentumatta. Toinen mahdollisuus olisi jättää se viime tinkaan. Oulun r.as:n sisätilat ovat avoimina klo 05.00 lähtien. Minulle sekin olisi ollut liian myöhä. Siksi ostin menolipun tänään. En halunnut jättää kokonaan muistin varaan, enkä myöhempään tätä asiaa. :Embarassed: 

Tietenkin olen siitä ihan hyvilläni, että sain tuon menolipun ostettua suhteellisen kohtuulliseen hintaan. Se hinta, jonka tuossa ylempänä samassa tekstissä ilmoitin, on aika tavalla tarkkaan ottaen samaa luokkaa - kuin se, minkä olen Eskelisen eläkeläislipun hinnaksi tulkinnut. Linja-auton lähtöaika tuntuisi nyt kaikkien matkasuunnitelmien tässä vaiheessa: täysin järkeen käyvältä. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

^^Päivän arvoitus kuuluukin, että mikä se onkaan tuon junan tunnus? Sitä ei loppujen lopuksi, olekaan mitenkään kauhean vaikea arvaillakaan... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Edelleen kulussa nyt tällä hetkellä oleva juna, P265. Dieselveturin tietoja ei saatu. Juna lähti Oulusta n. 10-15 min. myöhästyneenä. Sitä se oli vielä Kemissäkin, ja saman verran. Tarkkoja tulo- ja lähtöaikoja ei noteerattu. Pitäisi olla ensinnäkin tarkka kello, josta näitä katsoa.

P265, la 16.11.-13 Ol-Roi
Aikataulunmukaisesti: saapuminen Ol, klo 05.13, lähtö klo 05.19. Saap. Roi, klo 07.50.

Veturi: Sr2, punainen, nr. 3222. Omavaunu: EFit 23559, vm-85. Rav. vaunu: Rk 27813, siellä otettiin aamukahvit ennen Roi:ta.

2-laiturilla meni ennen P265:ta yksinäinen Sr2, vihreä, nr. 3241. Luultavasti se vaihdettiin hieman ennen tulleeseen Kri:n yöjunaan P263.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:03 ----------

Junatiedot edelliseen tästä: [http://annttu.fi/vr/m/?train=P265]

----------


## Assamies

Ol r.as. sattui vielä lisäksi pienoinen sekaannus! Raiteelle 3 tuli juna P263, jota luulin omaksi junakseni P265. En tiedä siitä, että kuinka tarkkaan katsoin junatiedot. (Väsymystila oli kuitenkin huomattavan laatuista, ja se vaikutti tarkkaavaisuuteen varmasti alentavasti.) Alikäytävän (jalankulku & pyörätie) infotaulusta näkyi oikeat laiturinumerot. Oma juna P265 saapui siis melko heti, laiturialueelle tultuani. Sen tietoja ei laituri-infossa (ruudut/taulut) kuitenkaan mitenkään näkynyt.

Olin vahvasti siinä luulossa, että tuo tuossa laiturilla 3 olisi siis minun junani. Vaunujen numerointi kuitenkin poikkesi lippuun merkitystä. Näin ollen jäin katsomaan laiturille 2 tulleen junan vaununumerointeja - joka sitten stemmasikin. Matkustin päivävaunussa. Torkahdin toviksi, jossain Tervolan ja Muurolan välillä. Muita pysähdysasemia ei ollut Kemin (TraFi: Kem) lisäksi.

Juna lähti melko heti, pian P263:n jälkeen. Junan tuloraide Roi oli raide 1. Veturinvaihtoja en jäänyt seuraamaan. Oletan sellaisen olleenkin, sillä junan lähtöaika Kjä koitti vasta 45 min. Roi:lle saapumisen jälkeen. En tiedä siitä, että onko rataosa Roi-Kjä sähköistetty vielä.

----------


## Assamies

Rovaniemeltä palattu, P266:lla ja vielä konduktöörin hoputtamana. Tulolipun ostoa lykättiin aivan melkein viime mahdolliseen hetkeen. Juna lähti n. 10 min. myöhässä. Tuona päivänä (su, 17.11.-12) vallinnut Eino-myrsky ei ollut Lappiin saakka vaikuttanut. Sen sijaan, esim. jo Oulussa tullut juna IC-49 taisi olla jopa 2 tuntia myöhästyneenä.

Matkustustietojen detaljit liitetään myöhempänä. Tarkat junatiedot saatiin, sillä tavoin kuin niitä tässä kaikissa aikaisemmissa viesteissä on esiin tuotu. (veturi-t + konduktöörinvaunu-t + omavaunu, + mahd. rav.vaunu; merkittävimpiä junien välisiä kohtaamisia)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:03 ----------

Lisäksi olen vielä täysin addiktoitunut _Savonpak_-merkkiseen *Ranska*ssa valmistettuun nestesaippuaan. Kaikissa junien wc:eissä käytetään juuri näitä. Yhdessä junanvaunun wc:ssä oli yksi tällainen. "Jouko Takkusen eli Jokke-Papan" logiikkaa käyttäen, siis sitten itselleni varastin yhden tämän sortin 800 ml pakkauksen. Enkä edes älyä sitä hävetä!  :Embarassed: 

Pahoittelen tätä _rosvoustani_ kovin! Sekin selvisi, että nämä tuotteet, puhtaanapitoaineet säilytetään konduktöörin tiloissa: ei hytissä. Siis lukituissa tiloissa, tottakait... 

Awww, se minkä otin - oli yhdessä junan wc:ssa; ihan vaan hanan vieressä... En todellakaan tiedä että miksi. Muuten vaan vapaana irrallaan..? Takavarikoin, yleisvaarallisena esineenä...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Lisätään viime matkustuksen junatiedot. Matkapäivä su, 17.11.-13. Lähtöaika Roi, klo 18.10. Juna P266 lähti 10 min. myöhässä, sillä odotettiin vastaan tulevaa henkilöjunaa Muurolasta. TraFi: Mul. Linkki: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muurolan_rautatieasema

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:40 ----------

Junassa olivat uudenmalliset kaksikerros-yömakuuvaunut. Junassa oli 2x Efs-tyypin konduktöörinvaunua.

Veturi: Sr1, nr. 3049, punainen.

Omavaunu: Eipt 27374. En istunut omalla paikallani. Osa numerokylteistä oli poissa, vaikka vaunu oli uudistettu: vm-04.

Konduktöörinvaunut: Efs 24205 & Efs 24302.

Lähtöraide, Roi: 1. Tuloraide, Kem: 2. (poikkeava, norm. 1) Saapumisraide Ol: 3.

Vaihtotyöt, junaan saatettiin Ol - lisää autovaunuja: Dv12, nr. 2759, punainen.

Osa merkinnöistä ollut epäselkeitä, joten jouduttu tarkistelemaan näitä. Pahoittelen tätä, sekä viivästystä!  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:40 ----------

En huomannut junien välisiä kohtaamisia. Yksi sellainen olisi pitänyt olla, IC-49:n kanssa. Pysähdyspaikat Kem ja Trv; Mul:n ohella.

_Junan P266 tullessa Ol, oli IC-49 ilmeisesti vieläkin saapumatta ja 2 t. myöhästyneenä. Myöhästymisen syynä Eino-myrskyn aiheuttamat myrskyvauriot ja sähkökatkokset._

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 21.11.2013 klo 0:03 ---------- Previous Post was on 20.11.2013 at 23:40 ----------

*^Ps. Junakuulutukset hoidettiin hyvin ja selkeästi, sekä tiedotus toimi mallikkaasti.*  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään horvailin juna-asemalla. Tuohon hortoiluun syynä oli pitkittynyt pyörän haku asemalta. Polkupyörä oli ollut siellä melkein viikon, hain sen vasta tänään. Toisin kuten joskus aikaisemmin, nyt sille ei oltu tehty ilkivaltaa... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Juna-aseman havainto: saattoraiteelta eli "hoitoraiteelta" - missä tehdään päivävaunujen siivoustyöt Oulussa. Oulussa matkustuskäytössä on raiteita vain 3, nämä apuraiteet mukaan lukien 5 tai 6. Näihin ei ole laitureita olemassa, tuohon loppuosaan.

Yksinäinen Sr1, nr. 3076, vihreä. Kävi kääntymässä pohjois-suunnassa, palaten raidetta 2: jolloin tunnistus kävi mahdolliseksi. :Redface:  Havaintoaika tänään, nkl. 20.20-25.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:27 ----------

(^^^Ks./vrt aiempaa postausta.) Syynä Rovaniemellä käyntiin oli Asperger-Empowerment eli AS-Emp '13. Kävijämäärää en pystynyt tilastoimaan. Koulutus oli korkealaatuista. Oulusta ei ollut paljoa juuri muita, mutta "kantaporukkaan" kuuluvana ainakin yksi oli...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään, to 13.2.-14 Ol-Kem. Ic-47
Junakuvia otettu.

Lähtö n. 5 min. myöh. Tulo Kem n. 5 min. myöh.

Omavaunu: sisäinen järjestys, vaunu 1, paikka 13. Ent. Ed 28051, muutettu Edb 28431. Vaunu valmistettu v. 2001, ja muutettu 2010 (06/-10).

Veturina Sr2 no. 3239. Väritys wanha punavalkoinen, jos tämän nyt aivan oikein olen saanut.

---
Muuta erityistä: oli aie aluksi tulla P711:llä. Mutta paikallislinjan bussi oli n. 5 min. myöhässä. Näin ollen piti tehdä tämä valinta, jonka kohde yllä näkyy. Sitä ennen olisi ollut Kuopiosta (Kuo) tullut päiväjuna, jonka lähtöaika Ol on klo 14.17. Pikkutarkkojen detaljitietojen kanssa, saattaa tulla helpolla väärintulkintoja. Pikajunien kokoonpanot ja järjestysnumerot voivat edelleenkin muuttua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

<kts. esim. tätä: http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.php?topic=4572.0  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Tarkistetaan tämä asia tarkemmin taskuaikataulusta, palataan siittemmin sen äärelle takaisin.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------

Minitaskuaikataulun tiedot vomassa, ajalla 27.10.-13 - 29-3.14. Reittiosuus: Kri/Kjä-Hki.

Matkaväli, Ol-Kem:
* P711 klo 14.16 - 15.18
* *P405*  klo 15.28 - 16.30
** Ic-47* klo 17.32 _(saap. Ol klo 17.27_ - klo 18.34

_Täten ja näin ollen, korjataan Kem saapumisaika aikataulunmukaisena._

----------


## Assamies

Paluu Kemistä. P408 Kem-Ol tänään. Junankulku hieman varmistamatonta, mutta jokseenkin aikataulunmukaista. Lähtöraide oli 1 (Kem). Tuloraiteelle 2 saapui Ol tullut P405 -siis junakohtaus.

Lippu ostettu lipunmyynnistä, joka sulkeutunut klo 16.30. Junan P408 lähtöaika Kem, klo 16.25.

Muuta erikoista: paikkalipun osoittamalla paikalla väsyneitä varusmiehiä, entisestä palvelusyksiköstäni. En lähtenyt heitä siitä häätämään, vaan menin suljettuun ravintolavaunuun. Jossa siellä yritin alkaa kirjoittamaan runontynkää. Ravintolavaunu oli läpikuljettava, mutta palveluton (="elämänluukku" ei ollut auki). Tämä lienee johtunut lyhyestä matkustusvälistä (Roi-Ol).

J saapui Ol tuloraiteelle 3. Junan edestä lähti heti välittömästi S60 kohti Hki:ä.

Junakuvia otettu, tarkat halutut tunnistetiedot saatu taltioitua ylös. 2-raiteella olikin jo vastassa vankivaunullinen "Idän Pikajuna" -josta "vähemmän onnellisia matkalaisia" saatettiin "VHL:n/RiSe:n  hellään huomaan". Kyseessä siis vankikuljetus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:18 ----------

Aluksi oli ollut ajatus sekä yritys, tulla juuri tuolla j-yht. (P405). Mutta eihän se aivan onnistunut. Hyvästelin lähtevän junan, tallentamatta tunnistetietoja ja ottamatta mitään "turhia" junakuvia. Tietenkin siis kannaltani.

Tässä nousikin ehkäpä joitain pointteja - jotka jäivät ehkä kenties tykkänään valottumatta "Ellan revolverihaastattelussa" - silloin joskus aikanansa.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:18 ----------

^Korjataan & täsmennetään tässä tätä vielä hieman. Alkuajatus oli tulla P711:lla. Syy lykkäytymiseen oli oma este. Tosiyritys tapahtui P405:n kohdalle, jossa olisin muutoin ehtinyt. Ja se johti tilanteeseen, jossa seurasin lähtevän junan menoa. Enkä siitä sen tarkemmin detaljoinut. Tuo juna oli lähtenyt n. 5 min. myöh. aikataulusta - mutta siihen ehtimiseen yrittäminen, se olisi ollut täysin toivotonta ja jopa riskaabelia. :sad:

----------


## Assamies

Ic-47:llä nähtiin yksi junakohtaus, se oli Iissä. Tavarajunan kanssa kohtaaminen. Nähdäkseni T-juna odotti 1-raiteella, ja meidän juna Ic-47 sivuutti 2-raiteella. P410:n kanssa olisi pitänyt olla myöskin junakohtaus. En sitä rekisteröimään kyennyt. Anntu-sivustolta voi nähdä junien kulut sekä niiden käyttämät nopeudet. Sivusto tukee käsittääkseni myöskin mobiili-laitteita kuten tablet-kevyttietokoneita.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------

P408:n matkatiedot ovat edelleen liittämättä. Juna oli huomattavan täysi, puolillaan väsyneitä varusmiehiä _LapItR_:sta. En tiedä siittä, että olikohan kenties *Lohtajan harjoitusleiri* takana, vai mitä? Omalla lippupaikallani oli myös väsynyt varusmiesryhmä. En heitä lähtenyt siitä pois ajamaan, vaan vietin matkan suljetussa ravintolavaunussa. Sen merkitsin tietoihin käyttämäkseni matkustajavaunuksi.

Aion esittää VR:lle sitä, että lomalaiselle ja muillekin* varusmiehille olisi eduksi saada oma paikkatieto tai paikkalippu*. Se säästäisi moniaita monilta harmeilta. Kuten jatkuvalta paikanvaihdoilta. _Tarkoituksella_ *Sarkastisen inhottavan pisteliäästi:* no milloinka VR:llä on osattu mitään luovuutta, taikka ylipäätään järkeä käyttää???  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Varusmiehillä on mukanaan yleensä raskaat lomakassit. Varusmiehet lomille tullessaan ovat varmasti väsyneitä. Olinhan moniaasti itsekin. Olisi eduksi kaikinpuolin se, että he saisivat levätä pitkän (?) junamatkan ajan. Sekä tarvitsematta siirtyä pois paikalta toiseen. Erityisesti jos, joutuu itse ajamaan esim. kuskina muille varustovereille.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------

* ^Tämä on hyvin vakava liikenneturvallisuuskysymys!!!

----------


## Assamies

^^Kemissä käynnin hinta, se tulee tässä. Meno: 13,21 . Menoyhteys oli Ic-47. Paluu: 12,03 . Paluuyht. oli P408. Matkakulut siis yht.: 25,24 . Menolippu ostettu atm. Paluulippu ost. lipunmyynnistä. Liput toimitetaan omaan arkistoon, jos vaan sinne niitä huolivat.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:20 ----------

Vaunu 2 oli pikajunan P408 viimeinen vaunu. Paikkatieto oli paikka 15:lle. Omavaunu olisi ollut Eip 23262. Minä matkustin ravintolavaunussa Rkt 23824. Konduktöörinvaunu oli EFit 23538. Valmistettu Helsingissä, vm-81. Veturi oli Sr1-tyypin "elektrovenäläinen" no. 3008. Veturin väritys oli punainen (puna-valkea).

Junakohtaus tapahtui junan lähdössä Kem. Vastaan tuli P405. Luultavasti näin. Sekosin silloin lähtiessä, jo näissä junannumeroissa (sillä ne eivät enää noudata mielestäni mitään kovin selkeätä loogista järjestystä).

----------


## Assamies

Ic-49 Ol-Kem, to 24.4.-14. Veturina Sr2: no. 3201. Ravintolavaunua käytettiin, muttei taltioitu vaunun numeroa ylös. Omavaunu oli Ed 28031, joka muutettu myöhempänä saneerauksen yhteydessä. (?)  :Arrow:  Edb 28411. Juna kulki hieman aikataulustansa myöhästyneenä. Käytössä niin kutsutut routa-aikataulut. Aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika Ol klo 20.57. Saapuminen Kem: klo 22.08. Juna saapui Kem laiturille 2. Junakohtaus Kem.

Junalipun hinta oli 13,30 . Ostettu atm, eli vähää ennen junan lähtöä automaatilta. Tunnistauduttu Veturi-asiakkuusjärjestelmään, käyttäen salasana-tunnistautumista.

Merkinnät osin epäselviä. Omavaunu oli junan sisäisessä järjestyksessä vaunu 1 ja paikka 15, ikkunapaikalla.

Käyttämäni junalippu sekä sen maksutosite tullaan toimittamaan omaan henkilöarkistooni, joka on/jota pidetään Oulun Maakunta-arkistossa.

----------


## Assamies

Juhannus Kemissä. Juhannuksen viettoon pikajunalla. Tähän palaamme myöhempänä.

Tämän jälkeen en enää jatkossa ravintolavaunujen palveluja käytä. Syy: hintasekavuus/kaksihintaisuus. Mahdollisista tarjouksista taikka "erihintaisuudesta" pitäisi Avecran tiedottaa paljon nykyistä paremmin.  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Viime Pe-Su käyty tekemässä toimintapäivän mittainen mutka Tpe, eli Tre:ella. Menot ja paluut tehty Kjä yöpikajunalla. Siitä tässä vielä myöhempänä. Tulolla ei otettu kv-junaspeksejä talteen. Pahoittelen!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:56 ----------

Tuota ennen on käyty tekemässä viikonlopun mittainen kesäajelureissu Kemissä, tai Kemiin. Matka jatkui edelleen työkeikan muodossa Roi:hin. Siellä kului yksi työpäivä, ja se oli la:na. Kirjataan sen matkan ajotapahtumat tähän, tuota Mansen reissua ennen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:56 ----------

Ol-Kem; pe 15.8.-14 klo 20.57 - 21.58. InterCity 49, vaunu 6, ikkunapaikka 33.

Lipunhinta: 12,90. Ostettu n. 10 min. ennen junan lähtöä, aseman lippuautomaatista. Tunnistauduttu asiakkuus-tunnuksella.

Juna pysähtyi jo Kem. Sieltä jatkoi Roi:hin J.M.Eskelisen tilausbusseja 2 kpl: autot CGH-405 & HTF-608. Syy: Tervolan Louella aiheutunut tasoristeysonnettomuus, josta aiheutunut ratavaurio. Risteysturma ei vaatinut kuolonuhreja, mutta rata pääsi vahingoittumaan pahoin ja satojen metrien matkalta. Aiheesta uutisoitu laajalti.

Veturina oli Sr2-tyypin nr. 3218. Omavaunu Exy 29948, muutosvuosi -08. Ent. Ex 26228, vm-90. Tulo- ja saapumisraiteita ei merkitty. Kemissä oli raide 2: sillä tullessa Kem, täytyi kiertää asemalle tullessa junan editse.

---

Kem-Ol, su 17.8.-14 klo 15.41 - 16.37. Lipun merkinnät: vaunu 11, paikka 35.

Tullessa paluulla (Kem-Ol) Kemin varikkoalueella näkyi pari Tekaria. Tka:t nr.:t 246 & 198. Tyyppejä ei ehditty selvittelemään. Mahdollisesti Tka 8 tai Tka 7. Myös Dreeveri Dv12 nr. 2502 nähty & kuvattu asema-alueella. Valmistus: v. 1963, Lokomo Tampere.

Paluuyhteyden lippu ost. VR autom. Kem. Lipunhinta 13,30. Ostohetki tasan 5 min. ennen j-lähtöä. Lähtöraide Kem: 1. J saapui Ol n. 12 min. myöhästyneenä.

Paluulla tehty ensiajelu välillä Kem-Ol (maiden drive) Pendolinolla, S60. Sm3:n omavaunu oli CM 7507, valm. Alsthom 2001.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm3:n omavaunu oli CM 7507, valm. *Alsthom* 2001.


Pieni korjaus: junayksikön valmistumishetkellä valmistajayrityksen nimi oli jo muutettu muotoon _Alstom_, siis ilman h-kirjainta.

Lisäinfona: Alstom ei ole itse suunnitellut junatyyppiä, vaan sen teki Fiat Ferroviaria. Valmistaja vaihtui kesken toimitusten tehtaan omistajanvaihdoksen myötä.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Näin saattanut hyvinkin olla, enkä edes yritä kiistää tätä.

Eilen P272 Kem-Ol. Juna on kulussa edelleen tätä matkaraporttia kirjatessa, ja juna saapuu Hki klo 10.00 tänään. Keulillaan roikkuu_ punainen kaalihäkki_, Sr1: nr. 3017. Juna saapui Kemiin (Kem) aikataulun mukaisesti. Edessä oli (Kli-Ol) parivetona Dr16:t: nr.:t 2807 & 2809. Toisen valmistaja Valmet, toisen taasen Transtech.

Omavaunu on ollut samalla myös konduktöörin vaunu. Näistä käytän lyhennemerkintöjä ov. ja kv. EFit 23535, vm-80. Ko. vaunua ei olla vielä saneerattu/uudistettu.

Junan kulku oli ollut Ouluun saakka, ja sieltä lähdettäessä - täysin aikataulun mukaista. Oulussa veturien vaihdot. Eteen tuli Sr1, nr. 3017 - väri punainen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------

RHK: Tervolan liikennepaikka = Trv. Yllättävästi ja varsin yllättävää kautta, sain nähdäkseni kuvia tuosta Louen tasoristeysturmasta. Siinä oli kyllä ollut autoilijalla hengenmenetys, enemmänkin kuin hyvin lähellä. Jälki oli sen verran karmaisevaa.  :Shocked: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------

Muuta Kemissä nähtyä: tulleen Ic-847:n veturi oli Sr2, nr. 3226, väri pun. Yksinäinen Dv12 nr. 2606 oli sivuraiteella odotttamassa, ilmeisesti Ajokseen suuntautuvaaa ajoa (Ajo). Veturi valmistettu Tampereen Lentokonetehtaalla, vuonna 1974.

Edelleen havaitsin P266:n ja otin siitä muutamia detaljitietoja talteen. Veturi Sr1, nr. 3051. Eli wanha tuttu.  :Wink:  Konduktöörinvaununa Efs 24204 (uudistettu/saneerattu). Matkatavaravaununa taikka apukonduktöörinvaununa (tämän vaunutyypin tarkempaa käyttötarkoitusta kun en tiedä) Fots 27911.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------

Seurasin läheltä  & tarkkaan veturien vaihdot. Nautin jokseenkin henkevää matkakeskustelua, rikasta sellaista, "ent. omankylänpojan" kanssa...  :Cool: 

Niin ikään, oli junamme konnareilla, supliikkinen ulosanti, varsin mainiosti kohdillaan.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------




> Pieni korjaus: junayksikön valmistumishetkellä valmistajayrityksen nimi oli jo muutettu muotoon _Alstom_, siis ilman h-kirjainta.
> 
> Lisäinfona: Alstom ei ole itse suunnitellut junatyyppiä, vaan sen teki Fiat Ferroviaria. Valmistaja vaihtui kesken toimitusten tehtaan omistajanvaihdoksen myötä.


^No näinhän se asjan-laita on tietenkin ollut. Sait tästä täydet pisteet.

----------


## Assamies

Takana siis käynnit Tampereella & Kemissä. Suunnitteilla käynti Jyväskylään. Mitä erityistä huomioitavaa: raidetyöt välillä Ol-Yv. Raideliikenne on poikki ma-to. Junaliikenne kulkee vain pe-su. Korvaavat bussit käytössä. Yöjunaliikenne voi olla arkenakin mahdollista. Tarkemmat tiedot saanee asemilta sekä VR:n nettisivuilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

Kem-Ol, to 4.9.-14. Klo: 21.09-22.18. P272. Juna saapui Kli, edessä raskaat dsl-veturit jotka Dr16-sarjaa (2 kpl). Veturien vaihdos Oulussa. Eteen raskas sähköveturi Sr1 (vain 1 kpl).

Kli-Ol: Dr16, nro:t 2807 & 2809. Oulussa vaihdettiin eteen kuulu "Kaalihäkki" eli "Sähköryssä": Sr1 nr. 3017 (väri pun.). Samalla myös kuljettajan vaihto. Omavaunu oli samalla myös päivävaunu ja konduktöörin vaunu: EFit 23535, vm-80.

Junan kulku oli täysin aikataulun mukaista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

^Lippuun merkitty myös muita, tähän tehtyyn ajoon liittymättömiä merkintöjä. Ne häiritsivät selkeyttä. Valitan tätä kovin!  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

^Junalipun hinta Kem-Ol oli 9,70: eläkeläisalennuksen keralla.

----------


## Assamies

Reaaliaikaisia junahavaintoja. Sikäli tämä kyllä pätee näin, että joku toinen voi tulla tarkistamaan juna-asemille tämän junan kulun. Tänä iltana: *P266 Kem-Ol*. Junan kulku oli täysin aikataulun mukaista, ja itse asiassa juna saapui Ouluun n. 5 min. etuajassa. Ei lainkaan junien välisiä kohtaamisia. Lähtöraide Kem: 1. Tulo- ja lähtöraide Ol: 3.

Dv12-havaintoja: Kemissä (Kem) oli Dv12-dieselvetureita. Numerot: 2525 & 2606 (-mikä sattuma..!). Vaihtotöissä P266:n autovaunuihin liittyen oli Dv12, nro 2659. Kaikkien vetureitten väritys oli punainen, uusitulla mintunvihreällä/vaalean vihreällä heijastavalla huomiovärillä. Se on vaakatasoinen pystypalkki. En tiedä siitä, että onko kyseessä maalaus vaiko tarra.

Kemissä nähdyt veturit olivat joko päivystyksessä, seisautuksissa eli liikkumattomia. Dv12 nro 2525 näkyi olevan Tampellan valmiste ja vuodelta 1964. Oulussa ollut vaihtotyöveturi Dv12 niinikään, oli Valmetin tekemä. Tarkempia tietoja ei saatu. Dv12 nro 2606:n tarkkoja tietoja, kuten valmistusvuotta: sitä ei saatu. Tiedon hakeminen olisi aiheuttanut liikaa hallitsemattomia riskejä junaliikenteeseen nähden.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:29 ----------

Tampereelle tehty matka on vielä kirjaamatta. Mennessä käytin *P274*:ää. Paluu tapahtui *P265*:lla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:29 ----------

Veturi: Sr1, pun. Nro 3017.
Omavaunu: Ein 23271, vm-85.
Konduktöörinvaunu: Efs 24302, muutettu 06/-12. Alkujaan: EFit 23566, valmistettu (vm) -86.
Ravintolavaunu: Rk 27811, valmistus Tku (VR:n Turun konepaja) 1997.
Kemissä käynnissä, mutta seisahduksissa ollut (päivystysveturi?) oli Lokomon nro 587: Dv12, nro 2525. Valmistusvuosi oli 1964.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:29 ----------

Lipun hinta oli sekin edelleen 9,70. Junaan liittyvät aikataulutiedot välillä Kem-Ol: klo 19:22 - 20:37. Junan aikataulullinen kulkuaika Kem-Ol oli siis, 1 t ja 15 min.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaikkien vetureitten väritys oli punainen, uusitulla mintunvihreällä/vaalean vihreällä heijastavalla huomiovärillä. Se on vaakatasoinen pystypalkki. En tiedä siitä, että onko kyseessä maalaus vaiko tarra.


Kyseessä on tarra. Vetureiden toisessa päässä se on vaakasuora palkki, toisessa päässä kaksi pystysuoraa. Asemointien ero johtuu päätyjen erilaisista luukku- ja ritilärakenteista.

----------


## Assamies

^Aivan, selvä juttu tämä. Niitä jotka vielä näitä menneitä aikoja sattuvat muistamaan: niin P265 vastaa entistä P63-junaa ja P274 oli ennen muinoin P64 ja sittemmin muuttui se P68:ksi.

Muistaakseni junaparit menivät -90 ja 00-luvuilla jotenkin näin, että toinen yöjunapari meni Helsingistä Rovaniemelle (Roi) ja toinen Kemijärvelle (Kjä). Kemijärven juna lähti H:gistä aikaisemmin kuin Rovaniemen, ja taas pohjoisesta tullessa tämä asetelma päinvastoin. Numerollisesti junaparien järjestysnumerointi vastasi pitkälle toisiaan "vastapooleina".

----------


## Assamies

Oulu-Tampere (Ol-Tpe) pe-la 29.8.-30.8.-14. P274, lippuluokka Eko.

Hinta 32,30. Lipputiedot: vaunu 21, paikka 141. Ostotapahtuma automaatilta, käyttäen Veturi-asiakkuuden tunnistautumista.

Kesto: klo 23.38-05.50. Ajaltaan 6t. 28 min. Junan kulku oli aikataulun mukaista.

Junan veturi: Sr1-tyypin veturi, väritys vihreä. Numerointi: 3219.
Omavaunu: Eipt 27380. Muutettu ent. Lk.1-junanvaunu. Muutettu v. 2004.
Konduktöörinvaunu: Efits 24302. Ent. tietoa ei selvitetty (joka näkyvissä vaunun toisessa sisäpäädyssä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

Tampere-Oulu (Tpe-Ol) la-su 30.-31.8.-14. Pikajuna (P)265.
Lähtöaika Tpe: 22.11. Saapumisaika Ol: 05.00. Kesto: 7 h 49 min.

Edeltävästi lähti Kolarin (Kli) yöpikajuna, numeroltaan P263. Oulussa siihen vaihdetaan sähköveturin sijalle, raskas dsl-veturi -joka on tavallisesti Dr16-tyyppiä.

Lipun hankinta: rautatieaseman lippuautomaatti (Tpe). Kirjauduttu sisään käyttäen asiakkuustunnistautumista lipun ostossa. Lipun hinta: 26,70. Aiempi j. /P263 lipun hinta olisi ollut juuri tarkalleen saman suuruinen.

Lipputietoja istumapaikasta: vaunu 20, paikka 47. Lipun osto tapahtunut n. 20-25 min. ennen junan lähtöä. 

Junan veturi: Sr2, väritys vihreä, veturinro: 3241.
Omavaunu: Ein 23246. Vm: -83 (vuosi 1983). Konduktöörin vaunun tietoa ei otettu. Junassa saattoi näitä olla jopa 2 kpl. Olen usein nähnyt kaksi junan eri osissa olevaa konduktöörivaunua. Toista näistä ehkä saatetaan käyttää tavaravaununa, mutta tämä on täyttä arvelua ja tarkistamatonta tietoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

^Tämän viestin kirjoituksen yhteydessä törmättiin jälleen, outoon "selainkummitteluun" - ja se on yksi ikävä seikka, joka kovasti on hankaloittanut näiden matkaraporttien ylös kirjaamista. Pahoitteluni ja valitteluni tästä!  :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

^^Vallinneen kylmyyden sekä matkaväsymyksen johdosta, en veturin vaihtoa jäänyt seuraamaan. P263 oli Ol asemalle saapuneena suunnilleen saman aikaisesti. Päätin viipyä Tampereella maksimaalisen järjellisesti käytettävissä olevan ajan. Siksikin junan valintani oli tämä, johon minä päädyin. P265:n kuljettaja luultavasti vaihtunee Oulussa, ainakin sellainen tuntuisi varsin loogiselta.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

^^^Käytetyt junaliput tullaan tallentamaan omaan henkilöarkistoon. Siellä lieneekin koko nivaska entisiä...  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

Alun suunnitelma, se olisi matkata hu Jkl:ään. Ol-Jy P928, ja täysin yllättävästi - ei lainkaan junan vaihtoja. Tästä olen hyvin iloisesti yllättynyt. Junan lähtö: klo 9.35 ja samalla aloittava lähtöasema. Juna perillä Jy, klo 16.09. Juna menee itäradan eli Savon radan kautta. Silloin eivät raidetyöt välillä Ol-Yv rajoita lainkaan. Muutoin olisi korvaava bussiyhteys tuolla kulkuvälillä Oulu-Ylivieska, voimassa ma-to talvikauden alkuun saakka.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Oulusta Jyväskylään (Ol-Jy). Lipunhinta: 37,30 . Ei ehditty käyttämään suoraa vaihdotonta yhteyttä P928.

Käytetyt junat: Ol-Kaj, P718 + Kaj-Pm, Ic78 ja Pm-Jy Ic934. Viimeinen juna saapui Jy hieman myöhässä, ja minä jäin vielä juna-asemalla Jy viivyttelemään "jalka vaunuoven välissä" joksikin aikaan.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:23 ----------

Useita kirjaamattomia junakohtauksia, etenkin Ol-Kaj tavarajunien kanssa. Vaalassa pikajunakohtaaminen, P711. Viimeinen vaunutieto jäi väsymyksen ja hajaannuksen vuoksi kirjaamatta. Muutoin taltioitiin tarkat matkahavainnot. Kaikissa käytetyissä junissa oli raskaat Sr1-tyypin _kaalihäkit_ eli _Siperiansudet._  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Yksi tämän matkan ehkä ei niin kovin keskeinen, mutta muutoin tärkeä - sinänsä kovin merkittävä juttu oli siinä se: kävin seuraamassa Sm-Liigan jääkiekko-ottelua. Tänään Jyväskylän Synergia-areenalla olivat vastakkain: Jyväskylän ylpeys Jyp-Ht sekä Tampereen Ilves!  :Very Happy:  Komea kotivoitto tulikin sieltä! Se saapui luvuin 5-1.  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:21 ----------

^Hintaa lipulle kertyi 25,50 - mutta ottelu oli kyllä joka ainoan sentin väärti! :Redface:  Perjantai-illan huumaa Jkl:ssä, jee!!  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:21 ----------

Paluu on alustavasti suunniteltu tehtäväksi tiistaille. Lippuja ei vielä olla hankittu, se tullaan tekemään luultavasti aseman lipunmyynnistä. Junaliput maksettaneen käteisellä. Budjetointi on arvioitu alustavasti 35-40. Paluureitti on vielä avoimena, mutta eri vaihtoehtoja on kuitenkin peräti 4 kpl. Etusijalle asetetaan suora junayhteys Savon ja Kainuun ratojen kautta.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Lippuja ei vielä olla hankittu, se tullaan tekemään luultavasti aseman lipunmyynnistä. Junaliput maksettaneen käteisellä.


Minkähän suuruisia seteleitä mahdetaan käyttää?

----------


## Assamies

^Luultavasti kaksikymppisiä... :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Mitä nyt oli muuta erikoista tässä junamatkassani: Ol-Pm... Niin se oli se että matkasin_ Idän Pikajunassa._ Junassa oli niin kutsuttu *0-vaunu*. Siinä matkasi mm. Sukevalle VHL:n eli VaHo:n asiakkaita. Sininen junanvaunu oli *Nom 11003*. Esiintyi junissa P718 ja Ic-78.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------

Veturi- ja vaunutiedot: P718, Sr1 nr. 3084. Omavaunu Ei 27008. Konduktöörin vaunu EFit 23558.

Iisalmessa (Ilm) nähtiin henkilöjuna yhdellä Dm12-vaunuyksiköllä, lähdöillään Ylivieskaan (Yv) Jokilaaksojen poikkireittiä. Dm12 nr. 4402.

Kuopiossa havainto sähköveturista Sr1, nr. 3004 - sekä dsl-veturista Dv12, nr. 2505.

Kajaanissa (Kaj) n. 45 min. junan vaihtoa ja odotusta. Nom-vaunun siirto. Etelästä tullut Ic-junan vaunurunko matkasi takaisin ja sitä ennen käännettiin sama Sr1-tyypin sähköveturi. Veturi nähtiin useasti ja sen kuljettajaakin tervehdittiin, mutta jostain ihmeen kumman (h)ajatushäiriöstä johtuen tieto taisi jäädäkin ottamatta.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------

^Oulussa (Ol) nähty dsl-veturi, tyyppiä Dv12, nr. 2663.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------

Ic78:ssa oli omavaunu Edb28421, muutettu Ed28041:sta. Muutettu 2006. Rakennusvuosi 2001.

Ic934:ssa oli punainen Sr1-tyypin sähköveturi, nr. 3096. En käytä o:ta/o-kirjain, koska selain voi tulkita sen hymiönä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------

^^Ic78:ssa oli saattanut olla joko nr. 3052 taikka 3054. Tieto on kuitenkin vain pelkän muistin varainen.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Luultavasti mennään eteenpäin nyt näin, että lähtöpäivän asetuksena on juuri tuo tiistai. Junaohjelmassahan kerroin Keski-Suomessa olevasta kummipojastani. Olimme olleet yhdessä, laatuaikaa viettämässä ja juuri tuossa Jyp-Ilves jääkiekko-ottelussa. Sain kuulla Jyp HT:n porukoissa pelaavista kavereista, joten sen_ oman eli kannustettavan joukkueen valinta_ ei siinä kohden lainkaan vaikeutta tuottanut.

Kävin lisäksi katsomassa pientä, juuri 2 v. täyttänyttä sukulaispoikaa. Me vedettiin yhdessä kovat kuntoharjoitukset, ja voinenkin kehuskella: Suomen nuorimmalla personal trainerilla!  :Cool:  Nyt suunnitteilla "yhteisen kuljetusliikkeen pystytys" - jolloinka pojasta tulisikin varmaan Suomen nuorin yrittäjä!  :Wink: 

Toinenkin poika on putkahtanut maailmaan, ja kolmatta vielä viimeisillään odotetaan! Mikäs enää voisikaan olla sen parempaa?  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:24 ----------

^Jk. Junaohjelmassa, _Ylen Teeman Juhannusjuna 2012_ -mainittu kummipoika toimii tällä hetkellä: sekä kuljetus- että rakennusalalla. Ja näin hän jatkaa sukumme kunniakkaita perinteitä, joita minä niin kovin arvostaa nykyään kykenen...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Reissu Ol-Jy-Ol on sitten lopultahi takana. *ppufhh* Tulo via Sei/Sk. InterCity-juna IC43 oli perillä 5 min. etuajassa. Ei ollut korvaavaa linja-autoyhteyttä, mikä melkoisen tuoreena muutoksena entiseen nähden ilmoitettakoon.

Lipunosto tapahtui per atm. Hintaa koitui sille 30,20. Käteistä ei siis käytetty. Kirjauduttu sisään lipunostossa Veturi-asiakkuustunnistuksella. Veturi-ohjelmasta en ole lainkaan havainnut mitään hyötyä itseeni nähden kertyneen.  :Sad:   :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:17 ----------

Lukuisia veturihavaintoja ja monelta eri asemalta. Matkaväli Jy-Sk meni Dm12:n yhdellä ainukaisella vaunuyksiköllä. Se oli nr. 4405. Sei/Sk nähty myös yksinäinen Dm12-vaunuyksikkö, jota ei päästy tunnistamaan. Valitan tapahdusta! :Frown: 

Taajamajuna oli numeroinniltaan H481. Lähtöaika Jy: klo 07.34. Juna lähti aikataululleen, ja saapui Sk/Sei hieman etuajassa. Junan keskimääräinen "normaalinen" matkanopeus lienee ollut n. 90 km/t. Max.nop. on näillä monen lempinimen tsekkiläisellä kulkijoilla: 120 km/h.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Taajamajuna oli numeroinniltaan H481. Lähtöaika Jy: klo 07.34. Juna lähti aikataululleen, ja saapui Sk/Sei hieman etuajassa. Junan keskimääräinen "normaalinen" matkanopeus lienee ollut n. 90 km/t. Max.nop. on näillä monen lempinimen tsekkiläisellä kulkijoilla: 120 km/h.


Jos ensi kerralla haluat tietää tarkan junan nopeuden, mene istumaan yksikön peräpäässä oleville istuimille, ja vilkuile välillä ohjaamossa olevaa nopeusmittaria  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Koitin välistä "vaklata" sitä kyllä. Siihen perustui tämä havaintokin.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:46 ----------

_Lempi-junanääniä:_ #1. Sr1 kytkee kompressorit päälle juuri ennen junan lähtöä asemalta.
#2. Dv12:n Tampella MGO-dieselmoottorin hörinä lepokierroksilla, ennen lähtökiihdytystä.
#3. Ravintolavaunun laitteiston moottorikierrokset, "sellaista tasaisenjyrisevää (kurisevaa) pärpätystä".
#4. Loittoneva tasoristeyksen hälytinlaitteisto ("ding-a-dong-klong-o-bong")...  :Very Happy:

----------


## 401

> #4. Loittoneva tasoristeyksen hälytinlaitteisto ("ding-a-dong-klong-o-bong")...


A s jaa!  :Smile:  Siitä äänestä pidän itsekin.

----------


## tlajunen

> #1. Sr1 kytkee kompressorit päälle juuri ennen junan lähtöä asemalta.


Kompressorin (yksi kappale) toimintaa ohjaa pääsäiliöpaine. Kompressori käynnistyy, kun pääsäiliöpaine laskee n. arvoon 8,08,5 bar. Junan liikkeellelähtöön sen käynnistyminen ei suoraan liity, mutta saattaa olla, että liikkeellelähtöä edeltävä junan jarrut irrottava jarrujohdon täyttö sattuukin laskemaan paineen riittävän alas kompressorin käynnistymiseen.

Toinen mainitsemisen arvoinen ääni, joka joissain tapauksissa saattaa "käynnistyä" hetki ennen lähtöä, on jäähdytyspuhaltimien käynnistyminen. Lähtöasemalla sekä pidempien pysähdysten jälkeen kuljettajat kytkevät tuulettimet päälle juuri ennen lähtöä. Tuuletinmoottoreita on neljä, jotka on kahden sarjoissa; ne usein kytketään eri aikaan, jotta korkeat käynnistysvirrat eivät kuormittaisi yhtä aikaa sähköjärjestelmää.

----------


## Assamies

Ai niin! Unohdin vielä nämätten: *Dr16*:n _Wärtsilä Pielstick_in jyrinä, teho mittavat 3 500 hv! :Redface:  Se toinen _unneutunut_ eli unohtunut junanääni, se oli: *Dm12*:n _Skoda Vagonka_:n moottorinääni.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlajunen

> Ai niin! Unohdin vielä nämätten: *Dr16*:n _Wärtsilä Pielstick_in jyrinä, teho mittavat 3 500 hv!


Korjauksia:

- Kaikissa käytössä olevissa Dr16-vetureissa on Pielstick 12PA4-V-200VG -moottori. Se ei liity Wärtsilään mitenkään (niitä ei siis esimerkiksi ole tehty Turun tehtaalla).
Kahdessa veturissa oli Wärtsilän moottorit, mutta ne taasen eivät liittyneet Pielstickiin mitenkään. Nämä veturit on poistettu käytöstä.

- Pielstickin teho on 1677 kW, joka on hevosvoimiksi muutettuna 2280 hv.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Korjauksia:
> 
> - Kaikissa käytössä olevissa Dr16-vetureissa on Pielstick 12PA4-V-200VG -moottori. Se ei liity Wärtsilään mitenkään (niitä ei siis esimerkiksi ole tehty Turun tehtaalla).
> Kahdessa veturissa oli Wärtsilän moottorit, mutta ne taasen eivät liittyneet Pielstickiin mitenkään. Nämä veturit on poistettu käytöstä.
> 
> - Pielstickin teho on 1677 kW, joka on hevosvoimiksi muutettuna 2280 hv.


Korjataan tlajusta sen verran, että Dr16-vetureiden Pielstickien alkuperäistä 1677 kW:n tehoa tiputettiin ~10 %:lla (1500 kW:iin) 90-luvulla siitä syystä, että Pielstickin lohkot eivät kestäneet "yliviritystä" moottorin perusrakenteen ollessa liian kevyt ja lohkojen liian ohuet (voinko tätä enää yhtään epäselvemmällä suomella kirjoittaa...  :Smile: ).

----------


## Assamies

Ok.! Korjausten korjausten jälkeen, lopulta: junatieto *Ic-43*. /Sk (Sei) - Ol.
Juna:_ IC43_. Veturi: Sr2 nr. 3202. Ravintolavaunu: Rk 27812, valm. -96 Tku.
Omavaunu: Edb 28416, ent. Ed 28036. Valmistaja Transtech, Otanmäki (-mikä itsestäänselvyys! - sic.!)

Paikkatiedot: vaunu 1, ikkunapaikka 35.

Varmuuden vuoksi mainitaan matkavälin Jy-Sk/Sei ajopeli: Dm12, nr. 4405.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:36 ----------

Lisätietoa: sattumalta lompakon väliin jääneet käytetyt junaliput ovat mukanani Oulun Energia-Areenalla Raksilassa! Ne ovat keräämässä "hyvää" ja onnistumisen energiaa siellä..!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Seuraava matkasuunnitelma on mennä käymään Turkkusessa. Se ajankohta olisi marraskuun aikaan. Tarkemmin: 15.-16.11. -14. Yksi yöpyminen vaadittaneen. Kyseessä siis jokavuotinen, jokasyksyinen AS-seminaari. Se on tällä kertaa Turussa, jossa se viimeksi oli 2006.

Salainen toiveeni olisi tavata _eräs sangen ihastuttava salainen agentti_: eikun *nuorisopoliitikko* _LSA_. Tämähän on tietenkin nimiakronyymi tämä... :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:56 ----------

^-Ja tietenkin, nyt olen tämän julkituonut kaikille näkyvästi: ei tuo haave enää mitenkään salainen ole... :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 1.11.2014 klo 2:16 ---------- Previous Post was on 31.10.2014 at 22:56 ----------

^^En ole suinkaan varma tuosta Tku menemisestä enää... Pikajuna P928 veisi itäradan kautta Turkuun. Matkasta tulisi pitkä. Järkevämpi vaihtoehto voisi olla mennä sellaisella yöjunalla, jossa vaihdetaan Turkuun menewiä wanhan mallin yöwaunuja _Tampereella_. P928 olisi Turussa n. klo 20.00 aikoihin suunnillensa.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

^Turun matka jää vieläkin täydeksi kysymysmerkiksi. Matka eli meno Turkuun tarkoittaisi nyt ensi pe tällä viikolla, Kjä-yöjunaan P274. Vaihto Tpe Turun Ic-junaan. Menolipun hinta edullisimmillaan noin pyöreät 35, mikä on vielä ihan "siedettävää".  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Question:

----------


## Assamies

Tullut käyneeksi Kemissä: eli tultiin käytyä vaihtamassa Uutta Vuotta ...´'15´!  :Very Happy:  Onnellista Uutta Vuotta 2015 Kaikille Palstalaisille!  :Cool: 

Tullessa ei saatu ostettua lippua per atm, sillä lippuautomaatti oli suljettuna. Tämä tietenkin onneksi huomioitiin konduktöörinlippua ostaesssa. Tulojunassa oli vain 2 sinistä päivävaunua. Junan päivävaunut olivat huomattavan täydet. Juna saapui Ouluun raiteelle 2 myöhästyneenä ja se odotti pitkään Tuirassa, missä on kohtausraide.

Lähdössä paluulla olivat tilanteet hieman sekavia ja nopeasti eteneviä, joten konduktöörin vaunutietoa ei saatu. Sen sijaan omavaunutieto ja veturitiedot saatiin haettua.

Punainen Dv12 ajeli avomallin sininen autovaunu seuranaan asemalle Ol. Se saattoi olla lähdössä liittämään tuota autovaunua seuraavana tulevalle P266:lle. En muista että Kolarin (Kli) yöjuniin liitettäisiin Oulussa autovaunuja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:03 ----------

Oulu-Kemi/Ol-Kem: ke 31.12.-14. Junan P405 kulkeminen aivan aikataulun mukaista. Klo: 15.28-16.25.

Veturi: pun. Sr1, nro 3100. Omavaunu oli samalla myöskin konduktöörinvaunu: EFit 23558.

Lähtöraide Ol. oli 3. Tuloraide Kem oli 2. Epäselvien kohtausmerkintöjen mukaan olisi ollut kaksi junien välistä kohtaamista.

Lipun hinta oli 7,50 . Ostotapahtuma oli per atm/aseman lipunmyyntiautomaatti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:08 ----------

Paluulla oli yhteys Tornion kautta tuleva Kolarin yöjuna. Junan nro: P262. Lipun ostotapahtuma oli junahenkilökunnalta niin kutsuttuna konduktöörin lippuna. Lipun hinta: 8,50. Juna saapunut Kemin asemalle (Kem) aikataulun mukaisessa tuloajassa. Asemakuulutukset toimivat, junakuulutuksista oli sen sijaan aika vaikeaa saada selvää ajoittain.

Edessä olivat parivedolla toimineet Dr16:t; nrot 2811 & 2817. Junaan vaihdettiin sähköveturi, tyyppiä Sr1 Oulussa.

Juna saapui Ouluun (Ol) huomattavan myöhästyneenä, minuuttimäärää ei mitattu. Aikataulun mukainen tuloaika olisi ollut klo 20.19. Arvioitu myöhästymisaika oli noin 30 min. eli ½ t.

Mennessä Kemiin P405:lla oli ollut ravintolavaunu suljettuna. Vaunun läpi pääsi kuitenkin kulkemaan. Paluulla kohtasin jälleen kerran "erään kiusaukseni", jonka tällä kertaa pystyin välttämään. Vaunun vessan huuhteluveden putki luultavasti vuoti. Se aiheutti lievää lainehdintaa lattialle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:22 ----------

^Tullessa pyrytti jonkin verran lunta. Junassa tulomatkalla (P262) minulla oli melkoisen kiintoisaa keskusteluseuraa, joten konduktöörin vaunutieto jäi ehkä siksikin hakematta lopulta.  :Surprised:  Asemalle tullessa en enää viitsinyt sitä tehdä. Lisäksi oli paljon laituritrafiikkia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:25 ----------

^^^Turussa en sitten tullut käyneeksi ollenkaan. Tuosta tapahtumasta on jo kulunut aikaa. Sen olisi pitänyt olla n. 14.-17.11. 2014.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:26 ----------

^^Omavaunu junassa P262 oli Eip 27373. Merkinnän mukaan Eip 27372. Muutettu ent. I lk. vaunusta 2004. Sitten junakompositiossa oli ravintolavaunu ja sen jälkeen konduktöörinvaunu. Muistinvaraisen mukaan olisi omavaunu ollut nro 37. Omavaunu oli vaunuyhdistelmän ensimmäinen, eli heti veturien jälkeinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:31 ----------

Kemistä tulleellaa P262:lla oli lähtölaituri (Kem) 1. Tulolaituri Ouluun oli laituri 2. Onnistuin vielä hieman "sassaroimaan" että muutamat matkustajat ehtivät jo hoputtamaan junasta poistumista. Valitan kömmähtänyttä tapahdusta kovin!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

^Alun perin pitikin hankkiman uuden vuoden raketteja. Nämätten jäivät kuitenkin sitten lopulta kokonaan hankkimatta. En halunnut ottaa mitään turhaa riskiä esim. kuljettamalla junassa ilotulitteita. VR:llä lienee tällaiseen varmaan omat säädöksensä olemassa. Ja kuten sanottua, turhien riskien välttäminen oli syynä tähän uuden vuoden pasifismiin eli ilotulitteettomuuteen.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Olen käynyt jälleen mutkan tekemässä Kemissä. Junahavainnot varsin tarkasti taltioidut. Meno: P405, paluu P410. Nämä olivat ennen junaparit, mutta nyttemmin on yhteys Kok-Roi hajautettu pohjoiseen suuntaan mentäessä. Eli: P403 + P405. Oulu on 'risteämäkohta' tässä. P403 on Kokkolasta Ouluun, ja P405 kulkee Oulusta Rovaniemelle.

Lisään tarkemmat junadetaljit heti tässä myöhempänä...

Junien kokoonpanot tulen esittämään täydellisinä. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:42 ----------

Ref.: Kok-Ol, P403.
Junan aikataulu.
P-403 (Kokkola-Oulu)
http://www.junainfo.com/junat/P-403

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:10 ----------

P405, Oulusta Kemiin (Ol-Kem).
Matkapaivä: to 14.5.2015.

Junan lähtöraide Oulusta: raide 2. Junan saapumisraide Kemiin: raide 2.

Junien välisiä kohtaamisia: 2 kpl. Haukipudas (Hd) yhdessä P710:n kanssa että Kemissä (Kem) - P410.
Haukiputaalla (Hd) pikajuna P405 ohitti, ja P711 odotti.

Junan kulkeminen oli täydelleen aikataulun mukaista.

Junan kokoonpano oli seuraava:

Vet. Sr1 nro. 3111, väritys vihreä
1. vaunu: Ex26230
2. vaunu: Rk29981 (ravintolavaunu)
3. vaunu/sekä samalla myös omavaunu: Ex26218
4. vaunu: EFiti 23660
5. vaunu: Eipt 27361.

Mitä erityistä huomion arvoista: junan kokoonpanossa käytetty Ic-luokan Ex-vaunuja, ja jollaisessa itsekin matkustin.
Tämä kielinee niin kutsuttujen sinisten vaunujen romutuksista. En varma vain olla voi, mutta tämä lie sentään suuntaa antavaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:28 ----------

P410; pikajuna Rovaniemeltä (Roi) Kokkolaan (Kok).

Matkustuspäivä pe 15.5.2015. Junan kulkeminen oli täysin aikataulun mukaista, saapuminen Ouluun (Ol) tapahtui etuajassa.

Junan lähtöraide, Kem: 1. Juna saapumisraide ja lähtöraide Ol-Kok: raide 1.

Mitä muuta erityistä huomion arvoista: olin ostanut liput vieraskielisinä. Mennessä englanniksi ja tullessa ruotsiksi. Typerää mutta melko hauskaa kikkailua tää! :Wink: 

Junan kokoonpano käsitti 4 vaunua kaikkiaan. Siihen ei sisältynyt ravintolavaunua.

Omavaunu oli viimeinen eli 4. vaunu junan kokoonpanossa. Se oli niin sanottu sininen vaunu. Näitä ollaan käsittääkseni jo romuttamassa. :Crying or Very sad: 

Veturi: Sr1; nro 3039, väri pun.
1. Ep 23261, muutettu 2012.
2. Efiti 23652/konduktöörin vaunu (valm: Tku, 1992)
3. Ein 23230
4. Ein 23229 (omavaunu) - valm. Pasila, Helsinki 1983

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Junan P410 junan välinen kohtaus jäi melko epäselväksi. Yhtenä mahdollisuutena esittäisin Myllykangasta (Mys). En voi olla varmaa, mutta kuitenkin ennen Haukipudasta (Hd) se kyllä tapahtui!:o

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:51 ----------

Junan P410 junan välinen kohtaus jäi melko epäselväksi. Yhtenä mahdollisuutena esittäisin Myllykangasta (Mys). En voi olla varmaa, mutta kuitenkin ennen Haukipudasta (Hd) se kyllä tapahtui! :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

^Ao./ko. junien matkapäivät ovat nämä:
P405 (Ol-Kem) to 14.5.-15
ja P410 (Kem-Ol) pe 15.5.-15.

Anteeksi, kun pääsikin _unneutummaan!_  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

*P410*:n lähtöasema on tietenkin *Rovaniemi (Roi)*. Kemistä ei mene juuri koskaan mitään sellaista junayhteyttä, että *Kem* olisi joko lähtö- taikka määräasema.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Ja kuinka ihmeessä ollakaan; niin jälleen kerran olin muistanut asioita väärin. Matka-ajat eli matkapvm:t olin kyllä pannut. Lippujen hintoja sen sijaan en.

Tässäpä ne tulevat:

P405, to 14.5.-15 Ol-Kem: 7,80.
P410, pe 15.5.-15 Kem-Ol: 8,20.

Yhteensä eli m-p:na tekivät lippujen hinnat, siis tasan: 16,00. Yksisuuntainen linja-autolippu voisi maksaa enemmän, ainakin jos alennusoikeutta ei käytetä. Matkahuollon käytäntö on enempi paljonkin, kuin hieman kimurantti.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Eläkeläisalennus oli muistaakseni vain -30%. VR:lla se on peräti ½ eli -50%.  :Cool: 

Kestoisuudet olivat päälle tunnin: ne olivat 1 h 7 min ja 1 h 9 min.  :Smile:  Ja juurikin tässä esitetyssä järjestyksessä.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tämä päivä poiki muassaan eli mukanaan erään varsin mystisen seikkailun. Alkuun: menin asemalla lippua ostamaan. Tiesin että Kemin aseman (Kem) lipunmyynti on suljettu. Siellä oli opasteet mutta ei niitä englanniksi eli 3. kotimaisella kielellä ollut.

N. 1½ t. ennen junan lähtöä minulta tuli kysymään eräs nuorehko mieshenkilö. Hän vaikutti Intiaan päin viittaavalta (mm. Myanmar, ent. Burma) etniseltä, eikä puhunut suomea vaan englantia. Tarjouduin lyhykäisen keskustelutuokion jälkeen, lähtemään hänelle oppaaksi ja avuksi hankkimaan läheiseltä R-kioskilta junalippua. Tämä sitten onnistuttiin helposti hankkimaan, ja maksu tapahtui käteisellä. Ilmeisesti ei kaverilla ollut mitään juna-automaattiin soveltuvaa maksukorttia. Lopuksi selvisi tämän junakaverin etninen tausta, joka on afrikkalaista perää. Tuntematon ystäväni tarjosi kahvit vielä kiitos-palkkioksi. Vaikka yritin aluksi kieltäytyä. Olin ollut kahvia ihan mukavasti jo saanut tälle päivää... :Wink: 

Junakirjauksen tapahtuma: tämä päivä. Tarkemmat matkatiedot toimitetaan heti myöhempänä. Juna on vielä edelleen kulussa, ja sen voi tarkistaa esim. Anntu-sivujen kautta. Junatieto: IC-266.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:53 ----------

Muuta erikoista ja erityistä: olin matkannut koko matkan ihan omassa loosissa eli matkustus-osastossa. Vaununi oli Ex-vaunu, rakennettu Helsingin Pasilassa vuonna 1990. Seitsemän istumapaikan osastossa olin ainut matkalainen, välillä Kem-Ol.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:58 ----------

Juna IC-266 koki kaksi junakohtausta; ensin ennen Iitä tavarajunan kanssa, joka odotti. Sitten oli Tuirassa (Tua) ilta-IC:n kanssa (IC-49) kanssa kohtaus. Junamme IC-266 odotti ja IC-49 ohitti. Junan/junamme saapuminen Kem oli n. 5 min. myöh. Samoin lähtö tapahtui hieman myöhästyneenä. Ouluun tultaessa aikataulua saatiin jonkin verran kiinni. Junan lähtö Oulusta kohti_ Syvää Etelää_ oli jokseenkin aikataulun mukaista, lähtöaika klo 21.10. Saapumisaika aikataulun mukaisesti olisi ollut 20.44. - joka jokseenkin pitikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:05 ----------

Oulussa vaihtotöitä. Vaihtotyön tehnyt veturi rekisteröity. Samoin Kemissä odotellut ilmeisesti puutavarajunaa, mahdollisesti Ajokseen päin vievä yksittäinen Dv12 rekisteröity. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:07 ----------

Dv12-havaintoja; Kem - vihreä nro 2610, tyhjien puutavaravaunujen edessä - kohti etelään päin (mm. Ajo). Ol - ilm. pun. (värihavaintoa ei taltioitu) autovaunuja junavaunuletkan jatkoksi saatellut Dv12, nro 2731. Veturin väritys on saattanut punainen, vaaleanvihreilä eli mintunvärisillä huomioraidoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:26 ----------

Junadetaljitietoa Kem-Ol; matkapäivä ti, 16.6.-15. Matkalippuun merkitty matkustusaika: klo 19.28 - 20.44. Juna saapui Kemiin n. 5 minuuttia myöhästyneenä. Juna lähti Kemistä hieman myöhästyneenä. Juna otti aikatauluaan kiinni Ouluun saavuttaessa ja se koki kaksi junien välistä asematapaamista eli junakohtausta. Toinen kohtaaminen koettiin Tuirassa/Tua. Ensimmäinen kohtaaminen oli tavarajunan kanssa, mahdollisesti Myllykankaalla/Mys. Kohtaamisen sijainti oli kuitenkin Simon jälkeen ja ennen Iitä. Käytännössä yhdeksi mahdollisuudeksi jää Olhava. Kävin pitkää puhelinkeskustelua tuolloin/juuri siinä matkakohdassa: tämän viimeisen junamatkani aikana, ja se rajoitti kyvykkyyttäni rekisteröidä taikka raportoida junankulusta. Valitan tätä niin kovin!  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:33 ----------

Junan IC-266 veturi oli/on vihreä Sr1, numero 3077. Omavaunu oli Ex26226, valmistus v. -90 Pasila, Helsinki.

Muuta erikoista; matkapuhelinyhdeydet toimivat katkeamatta. Kävin pitkän puhelinkeskustelun välillä Kemi-Ii. Lopetin puhelinkeskustelun Iin tietämillä. Pitkät pinnat eli iso pojot tästä! :Biggrin:  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:36 ----------

Seuraava suurempi tavoite; se on mennä Helsinkiin yöpikajunalla. Luultavasti matka tulisi tapahtumaan päiväpaikalla seli istumapaikalla. Syy siihen: en kykene nukkumaan juuri ollenkaan junissa. Siellä yksinkertaisesti vain tapahtui paljon pieniä asioita - ne ovat joskus tuoneet jotain uutta värettä ja sykettä elämään. Mainittakoon vain vaikkapa se, että itse Mietaan Jussi eli Juha Mieto on ollut junakaverinani!

----------


## Assamies

IC266:n lähtöraide Kemistä on 1. Tuloraide Ouluun sekä lähtöraide Oulusta etelään päin on 3.

Tein eilettäin junamatkan Kemistä Ouluun, ja jälleen IC266:lla. Poimin ylös tapahtumat eli junatiedot.

Oulussa oli vastassa poliisipartio Ou141, joka liikkui farmari-mallisella ^Skoda Octavialla.

Junamatka oli hieman edellistä kalliimpi, ja siihen syyksi arvelen olleen perjantaipäivän.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:25 ----------

IC266:lla on junakohtaus IC47:n kanssa, mutten ole vielä kyennyt selvittämään sen sijaintia.

IC266 kohtaa IC49:n yleensä Tuirassa/Tua. Tuiran entinen asema on ensimmäinen mahdollinen junien välinen kohtaamispaikka; Oulusta pohjoiseen päin olevalla rataosuudella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:28 ----------

Matkustin jälleen modifioidussa eli uudistetussa Cx-luokan vaunussa. Nämä lienevät kaikkein ensimmäisiä IC-junien InterCity-vaunuluokan vaunuja. Matkustin kabiinihytissä eli loosissa tai kabinetti-hytissä. Yöllä siinä on mahdollista levätä ja nukkua jopa suorassa poikittais-asennossa, mikäli ei samalla puolen osastoa muita matkustajia ole. Pidän näitä lokeroituja vaunuosastoja varsin viihtyisinä matkustaa (mm. hyvätasoinen valaistus ja erillistuuletus; puhallinsuuttimet) ja näköalaltaan avarina. :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Nähtyä; Kem. Pe, 3.7.-15. Havainnot myöhällä iltapäivällä.

1x Dv12, nro 2739, pun.
1x Sr1, nro 3083, pun.

Ennen lipunostoa nähtiin junakohtaus. Junat IC47 ja P410 kohtasivat. Juna P410 oli vain kolmen sinisen päivävaunun juna. Detaljeja ei otettu ylös. IC47 oli raiteella 2 ja P410 raiteella 1. Muita raiteita ei Kemissä matkustajakäytössä ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:55 ----------

Oma matkustus Kem-Ol tapahtui aseman atm:lta ostetulla lipulla. Kirjauduttu sisään Veturi-asiakkuusjärjestelmään nro-tunnusta ja salasanaa käyttäen. Lipunhinta 8,90. Lippuun merkitty matka-aika: klo 19.28 - 20.44. Junankulku oli jotakuinkin aikataulunomaista. Minuuttilukemia ei jääty tarkastelemaan tarkemmin.

Juna: IC266, Kem-Ol. Matkapäivä: pe, 3.7.-15. Matkustus tapahtui päivävaunun, ent. Cx-luokan erillisessä 6-paikan kabiinihytissä.

Veturi: Sr1, nro 3111, vih.
Omavaunu: EXpt 26402, muutettu -08 (2008), ent. Cx26102, valmistettu 1988 Pasilan (VR:n) konepajalla.
Kond.vaunut: Efs 24204 ja EFits 24201.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:01 ----------

^Silloin kun poliisipartio on autoineen asemalla odottamassa, voisi kenties olla kyseessä kaksi mahdollista asiaa.

1. Jollakulla on ollut ongelmia junalipun taikka maksamisen kanssa. Yleensä maksukyvyttömyys taikka muu vakavampi epäselvyys.
2. Joku on aiheuttanut junassa niin vakavaa häiriötä käyttäytymisellään, esim. liiallisen häiritsevällä päihtymyksellään / taikka muulla tavoin uhkaavalla käytöksellään, sen että henkilö tulee poistaa junasta - ja ehkä saattaa poliisin suojiin.

Kun on kyseessä vankikuljetus, eli siten kutsuttu _Idän Pikajuna_: ei yleensä poliisihenkilöstö tähän sotkeennu. _VaHo_ eli 
VHL hoitaa vankikuljetukset omalla miehistöllään täysin itsenäisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:45 ----------

^^En tiedä sen tarkempia VR:n protokollia, kuin ne jotka ovat ilmoitetut junalippuja ostaessa ja ne, jotka ovat ilmoitetut esim. junalipun ylimääräisen tarkastusmaksun osalta. Penaltti: 80 on määrätty liputta matkustaville eli niille jotka pakoilevat lipunnäyttövelvollisuuttaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------

^^^ -Myöskin nimi RiSe eli Rikosseuraamusvirasto on tunnettu ja käytetty vankeinhoidossa.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään IC-266, joka ollut jo 3. kerta kuluvalle kesälle. Saapumiseni Kem on ollut aina tavan takaa juuri se sellainen, ettei P410 ole ollut valitettavasti mahdollinen. Sitä sellaista jatkumoa: Ic266 tuli Kem parivedolla, taikka sitten toinen veturi vikaantunut. Ajojohtimet olivat kyllä ylhäällä molemmissa.

Vaihtotyöt suoritti Oulussa (Ol) tunnistamaton dsl-veturi tyyppiä Dv12. Väritys oli vihreä ja saatettavia vaunuja 2-3. Havaintokulma oli melko huono siihen, että tämän tarkempia havaintoja olisi voitu tehdä.  :Sad: 

Juna on edelleen kulussa: lähtien Rovaniemeltä kohti Helsinkiä, silloin kun tämä muokkaus on kirjoitettu. Pvm: 28.7.-15, klo 22.35.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:33 ----------

Dv12 nro 2747 on kuvattu sivuraiteella lepäävänä Kemissä (Kem). Väritys punainen ja yläpuolisesti pahasti päässyt nokeentumaan. Valmistus Lokomossa/Lokomolla on ollut v. 1968. Tehdasnrointi: 632. Tietääkseni tätä tyyppiä voidaan käyttää Ajoksen satamaan (Ajo) kulkevissa tavarajunissa. Veturissa oli 'mintunvihreät' suojaraidoitukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:40 ----------

Lipun hintana oli ollut 7,30. Ostettu Kemin aseman automaatilta. Saavuttu asemalle Kemiin, juuri hieman junan P410 lähdön jälkeen. Tunnistauduttu Veturi-asiakkuusjärjestelmään. Käytetty asiakasnumerotunnusta ja salasanaa. Vaununa oli 1. Ex-vaunu ja ravintolavaunun palveluja ei oltu käytetty. Konduktöörin vaunun tiedot saatu talteen Ol.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

Juna odotti Tuirassa/Tua 7-8 min. Jos olisi käytössä 4. raide, niin sille olisi ehkä voinut ajaa suoraan..? Junakohtauspaikka on muuttunut entisestä Haukiputaasta (Hd) Oulun Tuiraan. Juna Ic-266 odottaa yleensä siinä kymmenisen minsaa, että etelästä tuleva Ic-49 ehtii sen kohdata.

----------


## Assamies

^//(jatk.ed.) IC-266; Kem-Ol, ti 28.7.2015. - klo 19.28 - 20.44. Lipunosto tapahtui per atm Kem. Ostoaika oli n. 1½t. junan lähtöä edeltävästi. Tunnistauduttu sisään asiakkuus-järjestelmään as.nro:lla ja salasanalla (eikä siis esim. Kela-kortin viivakoodilla). Vr:n asiakkuusjärjestelmä on nimeltänsä 'Veturi'.


Veturitiedot: 2x Sr1; nro:t 3071 & 3031. Näistä ensin ollut oli vihreä ja jäljempi punainen. Ensin oli 3071 ja sen perässä 3031; molemmissa ajojohdin oli ylhäällä. Parivedon syy ei selvinnyt matkan aikana. Yksinäinen Sr1 kykenee tuon vastaavan vaunukuorman mikä silloin oli, aivan yksinäänkin vetämään.


Konduktöörin vaunutieto: Efs 24205. Lisäksi oli yksi liitevaunu, eli käsittääkseni ilmeisesti jonkinlainen päivätavara-rahtivaunu nopeita pikakuljetuksia varten. En jaksaisi sellaista oikein uskoa, enkä pidä oikein mahdollisenakaan -että kahta erillistä konduktöörinvaunua käytettäisiin.


Omavaunutieto: Ex 26203, valmistus Pasilassa eli rakennettu Helsingissä 1988. Wc:tä käytetty.  :Wink: 


Matkustus tapahtui junakokoonpanon 1. vaunussa normaalilla päiväpaikalla. Ei siis tällä kertaa, aikaisemmin tutuksi tulleissa 6 h. kabiini-hyteissä. Nämä ovat ilmeisen ensisijaisesti lemmikkejä, kuten koiria varten etusijalla.


Junankulku oli täysin aikataulunomaista. Kohtaavan junan odotusta Tuirassa/Tua oli 7-8 min.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:44 ----------

^^^Lisäksi Kemissä (Kem/RHK) oli puutavarajunan keulilla vihreä Sr1, nro 3076. Siitä en tiedä, että onko Ajoksen satamaan (Ajo) jo sähköraiteet...?

----------


## Assamies

P410 eilen; Kem-Ol. Matkan hinta tulikin hieman turhan kalliiksi; mutta olkoon näin juhlan kunniaksi menneeksi. Tarkat junadetaljit on saatuna. Mm. koko täyd. vaunukokoonpano, joka kattoi täydet 3 sin. päivävaunua.  :Cool:  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:45 ----------

^P410 Kem-Ol; junakohtaukset. Ne olivat Kem (pikajuna) sekä Ii /Ic-47. Oulussa ei ollut junien välisiä kohtaamisia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:48 ----------

^^Junalipun hinnaksi oli koitunut 14,20. En halunnut enää neljättä/4. kertaa odottaa Kemissä 2 tuntia seuraavaa junaa, joka olisi ollut aiempi hyvinkin tuttu IC-266. Tuossa junassa taikka mihinkään siihen liittyvässä, en näe mitään moitittavaa. Se vaihtelu kun vaan, joskus ihan kummasti virkistääpi!  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:52 ----------

Selvennänpä tätä vielä hiukan: P410 lähti n. 5 min. myöhästyneenä. Tätä en voinut tietää asemalle saapuessani, sillä kun junan normin mukainen lähtöaika on jo mennyt, et voi mennä aseman automaatille enää lippua ostamaan. Tästä syystä tuo lipun hinta tuli siksi niin hintavaksi.

Myönnän myöskin senkin, että seikkailin ja haparoin pahasti paikkaa hakiessani. Eräs yksi syy tässä oli se, että takanani olevat pikkutytöt potkiskelivat tuolia. Oloni oli muutoinkin jo melko vaivaantunut, joten tavallaan lähdin pakoon, ja vielä mennessäni anteeksi pyydellenkin.

Lopulta menin viimeiseen eli 3. vaunuun. Siellä vietin, ainakin omasta mielestä melko rikkumattoman matkanteon. Alussaan olin mennyt 1. vaunuun, mutta ehkä hieman huuruisten ikkunoitten vuoksi, hankkiuduin kohti perempiä vaunuja.

P410 saapui Ouluun arviolta aikataulun mukaan, en aivan tarkkaan tarkistanut. Juna lähti kuitenkin aikataululleen kohti Kokkolaa (Kok). Saatoin junan matkalleen, hyvästelemällä sen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:04 ----------

^^^Täytyy vielä sekin myöntää, että joistain mielenkiintoisista yhteensattumuksista huolimatta, en haluaisi maksaa tästä koetusta 14,20.!  :Shocked: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:12 ----------

^^^^Niin ja no, viimeisessä vaunussa siinä perässä, takatelit rallatteli kyllä siihen malliin; että pyöräsorvaamolle tulisi lähiaikoina kyllä kovasti asjaa... :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:17 ----------

_Lisään tähän junadetskut myöhemmin sitten._

----------


## Assamies

Pikajuna P410 (Roi-Kok) to, 6.8.-15. Lippuun merkitty, aikataulun mukainen kulkuaika on 1 h/t. 14 min. (klo 17.33-18.47)
Koettujen junakohtausten määrä oli 2 kpl; Kem & Ii. Kem oli n. 5 min. verran kohtaavan P-junan/pikajuna odotusta. Saapunut perille Ol ilmeisesti odotetun aikataulun mukaisesti. Juna lähti Oulusta etelään tasan aikataululleen klo 18.56, ja edelleen aina kohti Kokkolaa, joka junan pääteasema eli päämäärä.
Junassa oli 3 kpl sinisiä päivävaunuja, joista keskimmäisin palveluvaunu eli päivätavaravaunu sekä samalla myös konduktöörinvaunu.

Koska lipun osto oli tapahtunut junassa ja maksaminen per käteinen, ei lippuun merkittyä päivävaunupaikkaa ollut. Istuin aluksi konduktöörin vaunun keskivaiheilla, mutta koska tunsin oloni jonkin verran häiriintyneenä (^ks. tähän samaan aiheeseen liittyviä viestejä edellä) - vaihdoin junan perimmäiseen vaunuun. Tarkka ja detaljoitu junakokoonpano saatiin tallennettua ylös.

Lipun hinta: 14,20.

P410, Kem-Ol. Veturi: Sr1, pun. Nro. 3019. Siniset päivävaunut x3 kpl. Nro:t olivat: Ep23253 (muutettu/saneeraus -14), EFiti 23654 (valm. -92, Tku) sekä Ein 23238 (valm. -83, Hki).

Junakohtausten aikaiset kohdanneet veturit; tyyppiä Sr1 & Sr2. Kem: Sr1; nro 3086. Ii  (Ic-47) Sr2; nro 3216. Muita tietoja kuten vaunutietoja ei ole ollut mitenkään millään tavalla mahdollista saada.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------

^Saapuessani asemalle Kem; olikin juna P410 jo laiturilla 1 odottamassa. Joten en ehtinyt käydä ostamassa matkalippua. Oletetun junan lähtöajan mentyä on osto automaatilta mahdotonta. Kem on junalippujen myynti lipputsto:sta loppunut kokonaisuudessaan.  :Sad:  Junan tuloraide Ol oli sekin myös 1. Samoin tietty lähtöraide kohti Kok.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:13 ----------

^^Iin asemalla oli junan odotellessa kohtaavaa IC-47:aa, havaittavissa asemarakennuksessa: selviä ilkivallan jälkiä. Tihutöitten tekijät olivat ainakin murtaneet auki yhden ulko-oven, ja lisäksi spreijanneet eli taganneet rakennuksen seiniä. Lisäksi aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä oli yksi katollaan ollut autonraato. :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

IC274 - Kemijärven yöjuna; supermega-pitkästä aikaa!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

Kem nähty staattisesti, ei-liikkeessä olevia punaisia Kameleita eli Dreevereja (dsl-vet. Dv12). Nro 2520, Valmet, valmistusvuosi 1964. Käynnissä ollut nro 2646. Veturia kuvattu. 2520:aa ei kuvattu, valaistuksen puutteen takia.

Omajuna: Ic-274, Kem-Ol. Matkustuspäivä: ma 12.10.2015. Aikataulullinen kulkuaika: klo 22.35 - 23.38. Junan kulku jokseenkin aikataulun omaista. Lipun hinta: 7,60 Eur.

Veturi: vihreä Sr2, nro 3203. Omavaunu: EFIts 24301, ent. EFit 23565. Alkuvalm. 1986, Hki. Merkinnästä näkee, että vaunu samalla myös konduktöörinvaunu. Muutettu eli saneerattu myöhemmin 2010-luvulla. Tätä tietoa ei saatu tarkistettua.  :Eek: 

Olen jo pitkään koettanut ottaa tavaksi aina mahdollisuuksien mukaan, kiittää junahenkilöstöä henkilökohtaisesti: vaikkapa vain pelkästään kättä kohottamalla. Näkyvä vaikutus ehkä ilmeisesti jokseenkin sama, kuin jos yrittäisin soveltaa tätä vaikkapa vain vastaan tulevaan Kärppien edustusjoukkueen pelaajaan.  :Wink: 

Asemalta sitten asunnolle per pedes elikkäste apostolinkyydin turvin. Siihen sujui aikaa 1 t 15 min (n./arv.).  :Sad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Omavaunu: EFIts 24301, ent. EFit 23565. Alkuvalm. 1986, Hki. Merkinnästä näkee, että vaunu samalla myös konduktöörinvaunu. Muutettu eli saneerattu myöhemmin 2010-luvulla. Tätä tietoa ei saatu tarkistettua.


Rautatieharrastajat ylläpitävät listausta suomalaisista matkustajavaunuista täällä: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...=0&output=html

Listauksesta ilmenee, että muutostyö EFit -> EFits on tehty vuonna 2010, samalla vaunu sai valkovihreän värityksen, ollen aiemmin perinteisen sininen. Muutostyö liittyy muistaakseni siihen, että -s-päätteinen versio osaa ohjata kaksikerrosvaunujen ovisysteemejä, ja kenties vähän muutakin. Se on siis päivitetty yhteensopivaksi toimimaan kaksikerrosvaunujen kanssa, ja näin ollen niitä käytetään juurikin kaksikerrosvaunuja sisältävissä yöjunissa.

----------


## Assamies

Juna-ajelut, eli omat tehdyt sellaiset: ovat olleet jo pitkään keskeytyksissä. :Sad:  VR:n lippu-uudistus ei ole vielä ehtinyt sydäntä lämmittämään päästää. :Icon Frown:  Ilmeisesti runsaita vuoroharvennuksia on tehty, ja ne toteutettu varsinkin tänne pohjoisen suuntaan. Tämä on vain pelkkä mutu-pohjainen käsitystuntuma, ei mikään faktinen tieto. :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Tehty eräs, uusi ja outo, hyvin erityinen havainto. Tämä ei ole mikään Hikipedia-homma, vappuvitsi taikka myöhäinen aprillipäivän pila.

_Kutsunimi_: *Sininen Elefantti*.

Havaintoaika: tänään ke 27.4.2016, klo 14.00 (noin-aikaa).
Sijainti: Oulun rautatieasema, sivuraide, linja-auto-aseman puoli, hyvin likeisesti Poliisilaitosta ja Oikeustaloa.
Havaittu kohde: Kokosininen (keskisininen, tummahko) raskas/keskiraskas dieselveturi.
Operaattori:* Fenniarail*, veturi nro *013*. (vet.nro varmistamaton, mutta kuvattu - kännykkäkameralla)
Identifikaatiot: Dr18, CZ Loko, max.nop. 90 km/h.
Lisäksi: kyljessä veturin ulkomittoja (VR:lla ei näitä yleensä käsittääkseni ole).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:58 ----------

Tämä tieto on nyt tarkastettu ja todettu täysin paikkansa pitäväksi.

Dr18  Wikipedia
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr18

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------

Vaunut.org - Kuva
http://vaunut.org/kuva/109983?tt=1&i1=Dr18

----------


## tlajunen

> Operaattori:* Fenniarail*, veturi nro *013*. (vet.nro varmistamaton, mutta kuvattu - kännykkäkameralla)


Fenniaraililla on tosiaan kolme kappaletta Dr18-sarjamerkin saanutta raskasta dieselveturia. Niiden lyhytnumerot ovat *101, 102 ja 103*, joten havaintosi numerosta ei ole täysin kohdallaan. Ehkäpä kyseessä oli *103*?

----------


## Assamies

> Fenniaraililla on tosiaan kolme kappaletta Dr18-sarjamerkin saanutta raskasta dieselveturia. Niiden lyhytnumerot ovat *101, 102 ja 103*, joten havaintosi numerosta ei ole täysin kohdallaan. Ehkäpä kyseessä oli *103*?


Kyyllä, aivan juurikin näin. Pian siis huomasin tämän virheeni. Mutta ihan ilkeyttäni en käynyt sitä korjaamaan. :Twisted Evil:  Wikipedia vahvistaa tämän yksittäistiedon. Operaattori oli FR - FenniaRail. Veturityyppi oli Dr18, väri sininen. Veturiyksilö oli nro #103. Yst.terv. -A-

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:22 ----------

^-Muuan eräs erityishuomio: lineaarinen _Dr18-veturi_n julkisivu, profiili. Se erehdytti (ainakin meikäläistä) luulemaan veturityyppiä ruotsalais-valmisteiseksi *T44*:ksi. Kuva on avattareni. T44:sia näkyilee Tornion puolella, joskin raideleveys rajoittaa sen liikennöintiä Suomen puolella (kapeampi raideväli, Suomessa se on sama kuin Venäjällä).

W:  :Arrow:  https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/T44

----------


## Assamies

Dv12, nro 2651 havaittu. Havainto ei ole mitään muuta, kuin historiaan liittyvä. Ko. veturi on esiintynyt *Kummeli*n ohjelman episodissa _(-90-l.)_. Siitä iso kiitos ja kunnia heille. Vaatii paljon gutsia tehdä tuollainen tekonen. Ilmeisesti veturi kuvattu Tpe (Tampereen varikolla). Erityishuomio: veturin kirkas punainen maalaus. Ko. veturin tämän hetkisestä tilasta ei siis tietoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Erityishuomio: veturin kirkas punainen maalaus. Ko. veturin tämän hetkisestä tilasta ei siis tietoa.


Veturi elää ja voi hyvin, nykyään valkovihreänä. Tässä esimerkiksi kuvattuna viime kesänä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/102054

----------


## Assamies

^Ok, hyvä tietää tämäkin. Kyseessähän siis eräs tuoreemman niin kutsutun loppupään veturiyksilöistä.

Muutoinkin näyttäisi juna- ja veturiaiheiset sketsit, junakomiikka olevan *Kummelin* eräs erikoisuus. Parivaljakko *Petelius&Kalliala* esitti muutamia mojovia _konnari-kliseitä_. _"Matkaliput - Keravalta tulleet, matkaliput - Keravalta tulleet"_, se oli eräs johdanto-osuus erääseen junasketsiin.

Tuossa sketsissä suoritettiin Kummelille kuulu työkalujen ja välineistön arvonta. Sketsin runko oli sellaista, että kahdesta työmiehestä ensimmäisin sai jonkin loistoluokan pelin taikka työvälineen. Jäljempi työmies sai käsiinsä taikka allensa jokseenkin _paaria-luokan_, _minimalistisen_ taikka kelvottoman työvälineen tai kulkupelin. _Paras A-ryhmä_ ei tähän sarjaan siis kuulunut.

Mainitsemassani sketsiosuudessa _eka duunari_ ajeli siis tuolla kutsutulla veturiyksilöllä. _Toka duunari_ sai alleen tutun tyylikkään VR:n Resiinan, jolla sitten ajella höllötteli edellisen perässä. :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------

Veturiyksilö *Sr1 nro 3034* päätyi erääseen toiseen _Kummeli-sketsiin_. Tämä on ollut tarkennettuna ilmaisten vielä tänään (ma 16.5.-16) uusintana esitettynä. Kausi 5. ja jakso 6. Eli tarkennettuna osa 6/6. _Dreeveri-sketsistä_ eli *Kummelin Kamelista*; en saanut otettua talteen sarjan taikka jakson speksejä, valitan!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

*Fennia-Rail*in _sininen veturi_. (Sen valmistaja on kuitenkin jokseenkin varmalla sanoen: CZ Loko.) Samassa kohdin kuten entinenkin havainto. Eli kaikille kiinnostuneille: linja-autoaseman puoleinen sivu. Matkustaja-alikulun ja poliisitalon sekä samalla Oikeustalon kohdilla. Numerointia en päässyt tarkistamaan, koska itse satuin silloin juuri olemaan liikkeessä. Lisäksi näkökykyni on heikentynyt huomattavan paljon aikaisemmasta, mitä sitäkin kovin suuresti valitan!  :Sad: 

CZ Loko:n valmistamia vehkeitä, pitäisi olla Suomessa käytössä kaikkiaan 3 kpl. :Smile:  Miksikä ei niitä, pitäisi alkaa kutsua* Zetor*eiksi..?  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 21.05.2016 klo 00:00 ---------- Previous Post was on 20.05.2016 at 23:53 ----------

-103 sarjaan jatkoa; Sr1 nro 3103. Oli yksinäinen, ja siellä ylikulun sillalla. Siellä missä ehkä joskus TB. Eli E.Nikkilän huotsikka. Siihen se suunnilleen menee, no ainakin lähimain. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään nähtyä & kuvannettua; FenniaRailin CZ Loko nro 101. Edellinen oli siis ollut nro 103. Havaintokohta sama missä kuvantaminen seli kuvannus tullut tehtyä. Veturi keimaili oikeinkin tyylillisesti illan auringonkilossa.  :Cool:  Kuvattu Nokia 301 3.2 Mp kännykameralla. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:32 ----------

Sijainti entisen rautateiden rakentajien muistopatsaan kohdalla. Saadakseen kuvannettua veturin hyvin, on kuvantaminen tehtävä linja-autoaseman puolelta ja varsin likeltä poliisi- ja oikeustaloa. Tällä tarkoitan junakuvaamista. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:34 ----------

Tarkka ajankohta on noin välillä 19.40-19.50. Aika siis tämä päivä joka aikaleimassa näkyypi. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------

Näiden molempien veturien sijainti siis jokseenkin samoilla kohdin. Sähköpylväitä lukuunottamatta, ei muita kuvaamisesteitä lähimaisemissa. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Kirjallisuus- ja lehtikatsaus! Aiheena: Venäjän Karjalan junaliikenne, ja erityisesti matkustajaliikenne.

Lähteet:
*-viitteet
1. Aikakauslehti Seura, ilm.pvm 21.Hei (7.).2000, nro 29. s.26-31.
*-Sortavalaan ja takaisin. Pieni suuri junamatka.* _Aihe: Okrail/Okdail & V-180/M-62 tyypin raskas dieselveturi "Masha"/__Ma__a__ (_  Wikipedia)_.
2. Punalippu (PL)_*, 1977: nro 8 (Elokuu).* _SNTL:n Karjalan ASNT:n kirjailiijaliiton kaunokirjallinen & yhteiskunta- ja taidepoliittinen aikakausjulkaisu. Karjala-kustantamo, Petroskoi, Karjalan ASNT, Venäjä/Neuvostoliitto._ s.8-12.
_-_*Toivo Flink & Vladimir Larionov:*_ Työ tekijäänsä kaunistaa. Henkilökuvassa veturinkuljettaja Vasili Karpin._ Välähdyksiä Petroskoin varikolta, ja Moskova-Muurmanskin junaradalta. (Muotoiltu, lisäilty, uudelleenasemointia by assamies)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

^Korjataan; OK Rail toimii U.S.A.:n Oklahomassa. Nimi oli siis _Okdail_; suom. *Lokakuun Rautatiet*. Tarkisteltu via W (Wiki-fi).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:31 ----------

V-180 aka. M-62 veturimalli, se valmistettiin Luganskissa Ukrainassa. Moottorityyppi oli V-12 ja sen maksimiteho 1974 hv, ei 3000 kuten neuvostokirjallisuus on antanut ymmärtää (=taikka sitten on kyse jostain toisesta veturityypistä). Huippumatkanopeus oli 100 km/h. Se on ollut huomattavan paljon vähäisempi, kuin enimmät Suomen oloissa käytetyt. Dv12 = 125 km/t. Dr13 = 140 km/t, ja koeajossa ainakin 150 km/t. Dr12 taisi olla max.nop. = 120 km/t.

M62 locomotive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M62_locomotive

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------

Ruotsin ehkä suunnilleen vastaava versio on toiminut käsittääkseni vain rahtiveturina ja lähinnä GreenCargon palveluksessa. T43 omannee sekin max.nop. = 100 km/h. Suomen veturien enimmäisnopeuksiin en liittänyt myöhemmän aikakauden sähköistettyä (dsl-sähköinen) diesel-giganttia Dr16:aa (aka. _Iso Vaalee_). Sen maksiminopeus on 140 km/t.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:47 ----------

_"Masha"/"Maa" = nämä ovat hellittelynimiä, lempinimiä ven. naisen nimestä Maria taikka Marija._ :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Junat kulkevat *Kempele*eseen nyt. Eli _Kle_. 4 junaa päivässä pysähtyy sinne. junalipun hinta á 3e (Ol-Kle/Kle-Ol). Alennukset/al.-oikeudet eivät vaikuta junalippujen hintoihin lainkaan. :Frown: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:06 ----------

Lukuisia *Dv12*- ja *Sr1*-havaintoja tehty Oulusta. Olen miettinyt tässä tätä sitäkin, että onko niitä kovin mielekästä tähän liittää...??? :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:08 ----------

*Juna-ajo*ja ei olla sittenkään tehty; _kiitos uuden suuren mahtavan VR:n lippu-uudistuspoliitikan!_ :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## tlajunen

> Junat kulkevat *Kempele*eseen nyt. Eli _Kle_.


En tiedä haitko lyhenteellä virallista Liikenneviraston käyttämää liikennepaikkalyhennettä, mutta Kempeleen lyhenne on _Kml_.

----------


## Assamies

> En tiedä haitko lyhenteellä virallista Liikenneviraston käyttämää liikennepaikkalyhennettä, mutta Kempeleen lyhenne on _Kml_.


En oikeastaan hakenut sitä itse asiassa. Kle on ehkä yleisimmin Kempeleestä käytetty lyhennös. Liminka taitaa kuitenkin olla Rhk:ssakin Lka. :Smile:  yt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:51 ----------

^Ai niin, ja vielä sekin!  :Embarassed:  Rhk on nykyisellään toki tietty TraFi. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:53 ----------

Minun piti kirjoittaa tähän eräs jatkelma. Mutta hävitin sen, tämän pöhkön hymiö-rajoitteen vuoksi. Lisäksi käytetyt hymisteet kertautuvat moneen kertaan, eli eivät poistu tekstistä editoinnista huolimatta. Jääkööt sitten siis julkaisematta. Yhdysvaltain tiedonkeruujärjestelmä *Echelon*iin olisi varmasti tarttunut heti tuo, mitä olin yrittämässä varoituksen sanoin koittaa mainita.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:05 ----------

Junaliikenne on siis erittäin haavoittuvaa kaikkinaiselle sabotoinnille. Ja jo nyt on ollut eräs suuri huolenaihe, nuorison päättömyyksissään tekemät ilkityöt. He mm. ovat ainakin Ylivieskan seudulla /Yka,Yv asettaneet kiskoille esteitä, kuten puita ja kiviä. Lisäksi esineiden heittely sähkölinjojen päälle on sekin tiettävästi aiheuttanut lukuisia vaaratilanteita, mm. oikosulkujen ja valokaarien eli sähköiskujen muodossa.

Valistuskampanja on aloitettu, ja se on suunnattu tuonne sosiaalisen median /RHK: SoMe puolelle. Minun mielestäni pitäisi olla mainoskampanja, mikä olisi esillä niin tv:ssä, radiossa, kuin internetissäkin esim. Google-mainoksina. Olen syvästi huolestunut tuosta nykynuorison jokseensakin päättömältä vaikuttavalta vastuuttomasta toiminnasta. Siitä on olemassa omat eri *rikosnimikkeet*kin:_ (yleis)vaaran aiheuttaminen_, _liikenteen (törkeä) vaarantaminen_, _tuhotyö, tapon/pahoinpitelyn yritys_.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Jotkut nuoret ovat tehneet näin, ja joku on siinä touhussa kuollutkin. Lisäksi taitanee olla parisen vakavasti loukkaantunutta.

Nuori on noussut ratapihalla seisomaan tavaravaunuletkassa vaunun päälle. Sitten hän on napannut yläpuolella roikkuvista ilmajohdoista korkeajännitteisen valokaaren ja jopa syttynyt palamaan elävältä. Tällainen tapahtuma on todellakin mahdollista, kun 4,5 m korkeudessa oleva ajojohdinlanka antaa valokaaren, joka saattaa sytyttää elävältä ilmiliekkeihin: vaikka etäisyyttä olisi vaikka vain yhden metrin (1 m) verrankin. :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:29 ----------

Suomessa sähköisessä kiskoliikenteessä eli sähköistetyillä rautatieosuuksilla käytettävä jännite on 25 kV. 25 kilovolttia on sama kuin 25 000 volttia. Esim. Yhdysvaltain sähkötuoleissa (teloitusväline, jota käytetään ihmisen lainomaiseen surmaamisiin) on käytetty 2 kV (2 0​00 V) jännitettä, mikä lienee ehkä yleisin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tällainen tapahtuma on todellakin mahdollista, kun 4,5 m korkeudessa oleva ajojohdinlanka antaa valokaaren, joka saattaa sytyttää elävältä ilmiliekkeihin: vaikka etäisyyttä olisi vaikka vain yhden metrin (1 m) verrankin.


Korjataan hieman tätä varsin yleistä virheellistä käsitystä.

Ajolanka on nimellisesti 6,15 metrin korkeudessa, ja alimmillaankin (matalien siltojen alla esimerkiksi) yli 5,5 m. Tuo 4,5 m on suurin sallittu alituskorkeus. Alittavan ajoneuvon katon ja langan väliin jää tällöin tosiaan reilu metri vielä pelivaraa.
Mutta se on nimenomaan pelivaraa, nimittäin...

Kuivan ilman läpilyöntikestävyys on 4,7 megavolttia metriä kohden. Kuivassa ilmassa siis ajolangan jännitteen tulisi olla 4700 kV, jotta se hyppäisi metrin. Todellinen huippujännite 25 kV järjestelmässä on kuitenkin vain vajaa 35 kV, eli alle sadasosa tästä.

Näin ollen kuivassa ilmassa sähkö ei loikkaa kokonaista senttiäkään. Äärimmäisen kosteassa ilmassa loikkaa hieman enemmän (alle 2 cm kuitenkin?).

Tokihan loikattuaan ja valokaaren muodostuttua se voi välin pidentyessä venyä kymmenien senttimetrien mittaiseksi virran määrästä riippuen, mutta siitähän tässä ei ollut kyse.

Muuten, kaksikerrosvaunun (maapotentiaalissa oleva) katto on reilusti yli viiden metrin korkeudella, eli lähimmillään muutaman kymmenen senttimetrin päässä ajolangasta. Täysin turvallisesti.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok, selvä on. :Smile: 

Seuraavaksi menen tähän kuitenkin väittämään väliä *Oulu-Kempele* tai *Kempele-Oulu*: _Suomen uusimpana junayhteytenä_. Ainakin sitä sen pitäisi olla kirjoituksen hetkellä, ma 11. 7./Hei 2016. Listaan seuraavat taskuaikataulun mukaiset pysähtymisajat. Junien kulkuyhteyksien kesto vaihtelee 9--13 min. Osa yhteyksistä on Pendolinoja (S) ja osa IC-junia. Pikajunia (P) on vain yksi junapari. Junia menee 4:sti eli neljä kertaa vuorokaudessa maksimissaan. 15.8./Elo 2016 yksi yhteys muuttuu aikataulunsa sijainnilta, eli tämä IC-yhteys ilmeisesti muuttuu hieman myöhemmäksi.

Oulu-Kempele:
#1. 8.13--8.22, #2. 14.02--14.11, #3. 15.40 --15.49, (Pe, Su) #4. 21.15--21.28.

Kempele-Oulu:
#1. 07.17--07.27,  #2. 12.27--12.35, #3. 18.38--18.47, #4. 22.56--23.05 (To-Pe).

Junien numeroista osa ilmeisesti muuttuu, viikonpäivän myötä ajettavan yhteyden (vuoron?) mukaan. Siksi(kään) niitä ei ole tähän listattu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:25 ----------

^Junanroja! (vrt.ed.) :

Seuraavaksi em. aiheeseen liittyviä, junien numeroja:

Ol-Kle/Kml:
IC22, IC26, S56 & S856, IC266.

Kle/Kml-Ol:
IC273, IC21, IC25 & IC825, S47/S51.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:36 ----------

^^Lopuksi totean (ihan vain) omana kantanani, tuon RHK:n siis, *RaVE*:n, eiku _RaHaKAS_:n eiku *TraFi*:n lyhenteen Kml olevan erittäin harhauttava, harhaan johtava! :Mad:  :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:39 ----------

Kempeleen rautatieasema herää henkiin  junat pysähtyvät asemalla 20.6. alkaen | Yle Uutiset | yle.fi
* http://yle.fi/uutiset/kempeleen_raut...alkaen/8864138

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:41 ----------

Kempele on kuin Pasila  siellä pysähtyvät kaikki junat | VR ja junaliikenne | HS
* http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1441947018448

----------


## amazim

Viime sunnuntaina olin IC266 junan kyydissä, kun se porhalsi iloisesti Kempeleen aseman ohi ja kuski joutui sitten vetämään jarrusta ja pakittamaan takaisin  :Laughing: . Ei kai siellä olekaan aikoihin pysähdytty, niin ei ehkä ole kuskillekaan niin helppoa muistaa. Muutenkin Oulun aseman härdelliin verrattuna vaikutti lievästi sanottuna hiljaiselta. Taisi kaksi matkustajaa laiturilla odottaa junaa, ja yksi tai kaksi autoa ehkä poimi saapuvan matkustajan.

----------


## Assamies

^OK, kiiwa.. :Wink:  Hienowa kuulla tästä tällaisestakin. :Very Happy:  Lisään oman viestini heti myöhempänä perään. Siinä kertoilen tuoreimmasta ajelemisestani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------

Sawonmuan Pikajuna aka. IC711. Matkapäivä la, 30.7.-16. Lipunhinta 10 alennuksen kanssa. Ilman alennusta se olisi 12$, eikus . Junankulun aikataulua ei tarkasteltu eikä tarkisteltu minuutilleen. Junan kohtaamista Mys:issä. Mys on Myllykangas eli Myllykankaan kohtaamispaikka Iin kunnan alueella.

Päivä oli kuumahko hellepäivä. Saamani tiedot kertoilivat sekä +24'C että +26'C lämpötiloista, riippuen mittaamispaikan sijainnista. Forecalta ja miksei ehkä muiltakin voisi saada paremmat ja tarkemmat tiedot.  :Cool: 

Oulu-Kemi seli Ol-Kem. Aikataulun mukainen matka-aika 59 min: klo 12.42 - 13.41. Junankulku on jokapäiväistä eli kaikkina viikonpäivinä (M-S).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:10 ----------

Vaunukompositio oli 4 vaunun mittainen. Sama vaunuletka ajeli sitten illemmalla takaisin Rovaniemeltä, eli takaisin etelään.

Kiiruspäissään tehdyt merkinnät ovat epäselviä. Veturina oli vihreä Sr1, nro 3110. Omavaunu näyttäisi olleen Edb28099. Ravintolavaunu oli Rx28705, jonka palveluja en nyt käyttänyt lainkaan. Muut 2 IC-vaunua olivat (Edb?) 28205 sekä 28406, ent. 28026. Vaunu muutettu seli uudistettu. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------

^^Paikkatieto: junan sisäisessä vaunujärjestyksessä II seli vaunu #2 keulasta. Eli siis vaunu 12; seli  -vaunu #1 on siis nro 11, ja yläkerran ikkunapaikka 85.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:23 ----------

-Ai niin. Veturiin kirjautumiset eivät vaikuta lipun hintaan. *sad* IC-711 kulkoopi KUO-ROI seli Kuopiosta Rovaniemelle. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Ei sittenkään Kokkolaan. Seuraava tavoite on käydä junalla Kempeleessä (Kmp) sekä palata sieltä. Järkevintä on mennä ja tulla eli palata joko pe taikka su. Yhdensuuntaisen junamatkan hinta on 3. Ei ole tiedossani se, että onko Kempeleen asemalla automaatti-lipunmyyntiä. Atm:aaa luultavasti ei ole. Silloin paluulippu Kempeleestä Ouluun pitäisi hommia joko ennen lähtöä, taikka sitten R-kiskalta.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Huom.! Mobiililippua en voi tilata, nettipankkitunnuksia ei ole. Niitä en saa, sillä olen _ecunvalvonnassa_. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

^Kmp (Kle, Kempele) on vielä käymättä, vieläkin.  :Eek:  En ole oikein saannut lähdettyä. :Embarassed:  Pe ja su olisivat ne kaikkein otollisimmat päivät.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

_Junakaputti_ toissapäivänä Oulun Tavara-aseman (?) ratapihalla. Sen seurauksena tavaraliikenne häiriintyy n. 1½ viikoksi.

Tilanne: puutavarajuna ajoi ratapihalla olleen toisen tavarajunan perään menneenä viikonloppuna. Asiasta ehkä ensimmäisenä ehti uutisoimaan Mtv3 Uutiset.
Seuraus/vahingot: 1 tavarajunaveturi, mahdollisesti tyyppiä *Dv12* vaurioitui, sekä 3 mahdollisesti avotavaravaunua (ns. pankkovaunuja) vaurioitui. Veturinkuljettaja loukkaantui lievästi, mutta silti sairaalakäyntiä taikka -hoitoa vaativasti. 9 kiskotuskohtaa (tätä vaikeampi tarkentaa ja selventää) vaurioitui, sekä vielä mahdollisesti radan sähköistystä.

Muuta erityistä huomioitavaa: henkilöliikenne ei kärsi, sillä se käyttää hieman eri rataosuutta. *Junakaputti* eli "_Cornfield Meet"_ sattui Säveltäjänkadun kohdalla Lyötyn kaupunginosassa Oulussa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:11 ----------

^Aikamerkintä saattaa olla hieman erheellistä. Muistaakseni asia oli uutisoitu sattuneeksi lauantaina, 13.päivä elokuuta 2016 noin klo 19.00 aikoihin. En ole tästä kuitenkaan aivan varma.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:13 ----------

^^Sanomalehti Kaleva tästä uutisaiheesta: Oulun ratapihalla käytössä käsivaihteet  Järjestelmä on täysin manuaalinen | Kotimaa | Kaleva.fi http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...alinen/735544/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:14 ----------

Sekä vielä Kalevaa: Tavarajuna törmäsi rajusti malmivaunuihin Oulun ratapihalla  "Tavaraliikenteelle isot ongelmat pitkäksi aikaa" | Oulu | Kaleva.fi http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ta...-aikaa/735476/

^^^Korjaus siten siltä osin: kyseessä ei ollut kuitenkaan mikään puutavarajuna. Vaurioitunut veturi oli ollut tyypiltään Sr1. Dv12:t tuovat usein puukuormia Kemiin parivedolla eli veturit toimivat parivetona.

----------


## tlajunen

Kahdella Sr1-veturilla vedossa ollut tyhjä puutavarajuna törmäsi raiteella seisseisiin tyhjiin venäläisiin malmivaunuihin. Rytäkässä osa malmivaunuista nousi viereisellä raiteella olleiden täysien puuvaunujen päälle. Sähköratarakenteita vaurioitui huomattavissa määrin. Veturinkuljettaja loukkaantui lievästi.

Siinäpä ne tärkeimmät tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Assamies

15 vaunun mittaisesta superjunasta (pituus maksimi, seli 416m.) ei havaintoja. Uutisleikkeen mukaan veturina olisi ollut Sr2; nro 3217. Korjatkaa, mikäli olin ollut väärässä. Yst.terv. (>-A-<)

----------


## tlajunen

> 15 vaunun mittaisesta superjunasta (pituus maksimi, seli 416m.) ei havaintoja. Uutisleikkeen mukaan veturina olisi ollut Sr2; nro 3217. Korjatkaa, mikäli olin ollut väärässä. Yst.terv. (>-A-<)


Aivan oikein, veturina tuossa aatonaaton IC 27 -junassa oli Sr2 3217.

Sen sijaan, juna ei ollut mitenkään maksimipituinen, jopa samana yönä kulki pidempi matkustajajuna (yksi yön yöjunista). Toki kyseessä oli historian pisin yksinomaan kaksikerroksisista vaunuista koostettu kaupallinen juna. Muita ennätyksiä se ei sitten median arveluista poiketen rikkonutkaan.

Seuraavana päivänä kulkenut IC 22 oli muuten yhtä pitkä - siinä palasi samat vaunut etelään. Kaikki vaunut eivät tosin olleet avoinna matkustajille, mutta yhtä kaikki noita pitkiä kaksikerrosjunia on siis ollut jo kaksin kappalein.

----------


## Assamies

Tuosta superjunasta pitäisi olla myös videon pätkä Kalevassa, eli Oulun alueen merkittävimmässä sanomalehdessä. Kuvattu Tuirassa. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

VR:n lipunmyynnin asiakasnumerolla 100! :Cool: 
Oulu-Kemi (Ol-Kem) to 27.4.2017
klo 15.03 - 16.01
InterCity IC-413
lk: Eko
2 vaunun juna

Maksu pankkikortilla/Visa Electron
Lipunhinta: 13,00
Tunnistauduttu Veturi-asiakkuudella.

Veturi: Sr1, vih. Nro 3070.
Omavaunu: Edfs 28313, valm. 2001/-01.
2. vaunu: Ed 28005, valm. 1999/-99.

Merkinnät osin epäselviä, ja voi olla mukana virheellisyyttäkin. Valitan tätä niin kovin! :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:43 ----------

Tänään/i dag/today:

InterCity IC-416
Kemi-Oulu (Kem-Ol)
su 30.4.-17/2017
klo 13.25 - 14.23

Kemin aseman lipunmyynti-automaatti suljettuna.
Lipun osto tapahtui Valtakadun R-kioskilta.
Muuta erikoista huomattavaa: lipun väri ja malli poikkeavat (normaalista totutusta).
Lipunhinta: 13,00.
Vr:n Veturi-järjestelmään ei tunnistauduttu/kirjauduttu.

Junatietoja:
Veturi Sr1, pun. Nro 3059.
Omavaunu: Edis 28307. Vm. -00/2000. (lastenvaunu/leikkivaunu)
2. vaunu: Ed 28078.
Juna oli 2 korkean vaunun (korkeamallisia) juna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:54 ----------

Paluujunassa juotu kahvia, sen hinta oli 2,50. Nykyään on pohjoisen IC-junissa hyvin paljon "lentokone-mallisia" (ulkomaan lentojen lentoemäntien kärryt) tarjoilukärryjä muistuttavat. Trolleyt siirretään yläkertaan tavarahissin/vammaishissin avulla. Kärryt näyttävät kulkevan matkavälillä vain yhden kerran, mikä lienee aivan järjestelmällisen järkevääkin. Oletan Kem-Roi/Roi-Kem -välillä niiden kulkevan toisen kerran.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään i dag (10.5.-17) havaittu Miukin ylikulkusillalla yksinäinen  Dv12 ehkä mahdollisesti päivystämässä. Punainen yksinäinen Dv12, nro 2530. Pongausaika n. klo 16.35-16.45. Aikaa ei voida varmentaa eikä tarkentaa. Miukin sillalla tarkoitan Neste-huoltoaseman viereistä. Rautatie menee ylikulkuna ja E75/E4 alikulkuna ennen Suensaarta eli Juhannussaarta pohjoiseen ja itään päin mentäessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:13 ----------

Parivetoina tehtyjä havaintoja Sr1-sarjan sähkövetureista tältä päivältä. Pongauspäivä ke 10.5.-17. Pongauspaikka Oulun rautatieasema.

----------


## Assamies

Nämätten numeerot nähtynä siis! 3082 & 3066, joka asetettiin etelään suuntautuvan IC-junan keulille + 3021 & 3062, joka vielä toistamiseen puutavaraletkan yhteydessä. Veturit mallia* Sr1*, jonka pystyy numeroinnistakin ymmärtämään. Veturien väreihin eli maalauksiin ei ehditty huomiota kiinnittämään.

----------


## Assamies

Kempeleessä (lts._Kle_, RHK:* Kmp*) tulisi vielä käydä, ja joka sekin on yhä toistaisuuteen tekemäti asti jäänyt. Olen jutusta tästä hyvin nolona...  :Embarassed: 

Nyt olisi yksi eräs mitä melkoisin erityissyy: _käydä tukanleikkuulla junalla..._  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Juna-ajot tekemättä. Siitä Kiitos Oulun Yleisen Edunvalvonnan. :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

^Lopulta zyyttelyt sic!-zeen.  :Twisted Evil:  Päiwityztä zeuraa; anteeksi päivitystä seuraa...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:28 ----------

Su 11.3.-18 ajettu P272 välillä Kem-Ol. Kemin r-as. junan kohtaaminen Ic-266:lla. IC266 oli myyty loppuun, joten otettiin Kolarin yö- ja autopikajuna via Tornio. Junan kulku täysin aikataulun mukaista. Matkalippu ostettu per käteinen Kemin Valtakadun R-kioskilta, alennusoikeutta käyttäen. Kemin juna-asemalla ei automaatti toiminut, sillä lipunmyyntijärjestelmä ainakin tuolta osin oli vikaantunut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:32 ----------

Pikkuwinkki junaohjelmien tekijöille - kuten nyt, 6-kanavalla seli Sub tv:lla pyörivä Radalla. Ehdottomasti suosittelen Kolarista Ouluun diesel-vetoisesti menevän eli kulkevan yö- ja autopikajunan kuvaamista ohjelmalähetyksessä! :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:35 ----------

Valtiovalta eli liikenneministeriö on esittänyt uusia suunnitelmia radanrakennuksen suhteen. Ainakin saamelaisen väestön osalta, se on jo nyt saanut suurta vastustusta osakseen ja jo heti alkuvaiheissaan. Käsittääkseni eräs optio olisi ollut jokirantaradan jatkaminen Kolarista kohti Pohjoiskalottia.

Kisko-osuus Kemistä Tornioon ei ole sähköistettyä. Loogisista syistä johtuen, veturin vaihtaminen tapahtuu Oulussa. Raidetekniikka mahdollistaisi käsittääkseni tuon vaihdon jo Kemissä. Tuota vaihtotyötä Oulussa myös jäin seuraamaan. En ole varma siitä, että liitettiinkö yöpikajunaan P272 lisävaunuja ja/tai autovaunuja. Ymmärtääkseni tuo olisi ollut kyllä mahdollista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:45 ----------

IC415 kohtasi IC266:n Kemissä su 11.3.-18 klo 19.30 jälkeen. IC415 saapui kakkosraiteelle. Edessä luultavasti ja todella heikon/huonon näköhavainnon mukaan Sr1. Vaunuja oli 3 kpl. Ne olivat ns. Ic2-vaunuja eli korotettuja 2-kerroksisia.

Ic-266:n veturina Sr1 nro 3074. Junakohtaus aikataulun mukaisessa järjestyksessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:50 ----------

Kemissä havaittu vm.-66 oleva pun. Dv12. Ilmeisesti odottamassa puutavarajunan vetämistä Ajokseen (Ajo). Väritys siis wanha pun. Nro oli 2568. Valmistus: Valmet Lentokonetehdas. Nrointi (valm.nro) saattoi olla 568. Joku toinen voi tästä seikan detaljista paremmin tietää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:58 ----------

Omat matkadetaljit lisätään myöhempänä ja tarkistelujen jälkeen. Muistiinpanoja 3:ssa eri paikassa, sekä osa talteenotetusta jokseenkin epäselkeää luettavaa. Valitan tätä niin kovin!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:00 ----------

Lisäletkassa huomasin myös yhden Nom-tyyppisen vankivaunun. Niitä on Suomessa 4. Vankivaunujen käytöstä poistosta on käyty keskusteluja. Ilmeisesti vankikuljetuksia tullaan vielä ehkä ainakin 2020-luvun alkuun asti toteuttamaan junakuljetuksina. Mene et tiedä siitä sitten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:44 ----------

Radalla-ohjelmaan pitäisi kyllä aivan ehdottomasti sisällyttää nämä Nom-vaunuilla toteutettavat vankikuljetukset! Yksi tv-doku on jo tästä teemasta tehty. Sen on esittänyt Yle.

----------


## Assamies

*-Minäkin rakAStan turkulaisia!* :Very Happy:  Turuus viimeksi v.-06. Tätä alkaessani kirjoittaa, kuului taustalta Jope Ruonansuun:_ Minä rakastan turkulaisia._ Ja tuo reissu siis Turun yöjunalla tehtynä. :Cool:  Minulla on auki avoinna Ylen Radio Suomi 24/7. Klo 10:n jälkeen toki sentään hiljennän!  :Wink: 
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:02 ----------

Lisätään tähän tarkistellut junapäivitykset viime ajoltani. Tuo ajo siis Kem-Ol ja ajopäivä su 11.3.-18. Ajettu P272.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:03 ----------

Omavaunu oli konduktöörinvaunu. Sijainti ravintolavaunusta taaksepäin junan vaunuletkassa. Efs 24203. Muutettu 06.2012. Vaunu ollut alunperin Efit 23560. Valmistusvuosi 1985. Vaunun nrointi sisäisessä järjestyksessä #39.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:38 ----------

Matka-ajan kestoisuus: 1 h 18 min. (klo 21.16 - 22.34).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:40 ----------

Junan lähdettyä Oulusta, en huomannut katsoa junan loppupäätä. Nom-vaunun voi ja saattaa tunnistaa sen hyvin kapeista ikkunoista, jotka lähinnä muistuttavat ikkuna-aukkoja. P272:n jälkeen saapui vielä Roista Kjä:n yöjuna IC274. Nämä vaunut eli tämä letka on saatettu tarkoittaa ehkä siihenkin. Yksi peruste sille, olisi se sellainen seikka, että esim. aseman lastauslaiturille saapuva vankikuljetusauto tarvitsee omat operaationsa eli siihen tarvittavan tilan ja rauhan VHL:n eli VaHon (=RiSe; Rikosseuraamusvirasto) virkailijoitten toimesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:46 ----------

Ouluun Kolarista (Kri) parivetona toimineen Dv12 -punaparin korvasi punainen Sr1. Sen numerointi oli 3074. Dv12:t olivat numeroiltaan 2537 & 2747. Aiempi siis edellinen vm-65 (vv.1965) ja jälkimmäinen vm-68 (vv.1968). Vaihtotöissä Dv12 nro 2755.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:57 ----------

Dv12:t kuljettivat peräpää edellä eli pitkä nokka junaa/letkan takaosaa kohden. Hieman harvinainen havainto tämäkin! Kuvia ei tultu otetuksi.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Nokelan varikolla nähtyä; su 31.3.-18. Havainnot pitkältä kevyen liikenteen ylikulkusillalta. Dv-12 pari, mol. pun. Nro:t 2735 & 2755. Yksinäinen Sr1 nro 3082 (vet.nroa ei voitu täysin varmentaa) lähti liikkeelle. Vihreän Sr1:n vetämä puutavarajuna saapui etelästä päin. Raide oli Limingantulliin päin. Nokelaan päin on henkilöliikenteen kiskotusraide.

Pikaselvennys: Limingantulli on länteen eli merelle päin. Nokela on itään ja mantereelle päin.

Jos on jollain parempaa tietoa tarjolla, taikka näissä merkinnöissä virheellisyyttä: niin saapi kyllä sen esittää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------

Punaiset Dv-12 -sarjan keskiraskaat dsl-veturit olivat ns. roikan nokassa. En tiedä onko veturien akkujen latausta vaiko moottorien lämmitystä varten. Ts. vetureihin kulkivat kaapelit. Tämä ei vielä ole minulle valjennut, esim. SubTv:n Radalla-ohjelman myötäkään.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:25 ----------

Asetetaan edelleen tavoitteeksi se, että tulisi tuo edellä mainittu käynti Kempeleessä (Kle) junalla käydyksi.

Eräs keskeinen ongelma, näkyy olevan se: ettei meno- ja paluuyhteyksiä voida saada kovin mielekkäästi yhteen kytkettyä.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 02.04.2018 klo 00:58 ---------- Previous Post was on 01.04.2018 at 21:35 ----------

Myönnän vilpittömästi tämän, että jotkin syyni ovat ollet varsin makaabereja - kun puhutaan Jyväskylään/Jy suuntautuneista junamatkoistani. Edes siinä Ylen Teeman junaohjelmassa ei siitä juurikaan puhuttu.

Nimittäin bussilla olisi nopeampaa kulkea, ja sen tuon jälkeen tuli F4:t seli Onnibus-yhteydet.

Kovin kornia, groteskia, graavia, makaaberia & banaalia tätä on tunnustaa: Jyväskylän junaturma antoi ehkä yhden erään lajin kiihokkeen tulla Jyskälän suuntaan junalla.

Pääsääntöisimpänä syynä voisin kuitenkin esittää tämän reittien variaation. Oulusta voi mennä vielä nykyäänkin 4 eri reittiä. 5. tapa olisi käytössä kiskollis-teknisesti vielä. Tuo rataosuus on kuitenkin vain rahtiliikenteen käytössä.

Reittivaihdot esitän vielä uudelleen kertauksen vuoksi. Junan vaihtoja voi tulla eteen maksimissaan 3, jolloin käytettyjä yhteyksiä eli ajoja/junamatkan osuuksia tulisi 4. Joskus ennen on ehkä se 4 vaihtoa ollut hyvinkin paljon mahdollista. Silloin tulee ajetuksi 5 eri junan kyydillä.

-Optiot: Ol-Jy/Jy-Ol.
#1 - via Kaj - Kuo - Pm
#2 - via Sk - Pko - Tpe - Jäs
#3 - via Yv - Ilm - Kuo - Pm
#4 - via Sk - Hpk (useimmiten käytännössä nopein & edullisin)

----------


## tlajunen

> Punaiset Dv-12 -sarjan keskiraskaat dsl-veturit olivat ns. roikan nokassa. En tiedä onko veturien akkujen latausta vaiko moottorien lämmitystä varten.


Hyvin päätelty, nimittäin molempia. Sähkön ulkosyötöllä varataan sekä akustoa että tarvittaessa käytetään sähkölämmitystä. Lämmitysvastuksia löytyy sekä öljypohjasta että päämoottorin jäähdytysvesikierrosta, eli samalla pyörii myös vesipumppu.

----------


## Assamies

^Kiitos, tuo oli nimittäin hyvin rohkaiseva palaute. :Cool: 

Eilen la 5.5.-18 ajettua:

-IC413 Ol-Kem.-
Lipun hinta 10,00 Eur. Lipun osto per atm. -8 min. lähtöä edeltäen.  :Embarassed:  Tunnistauduttu sisään Veturi- asiakkuusjärjestelmään Kela-korttia käyttäen.  :Cool: 

-Ajodataa-
*Junakompositio: edessä Sr1 nro 3016, väri vih. Vaunusto: 3x _Ic2-tyypin korotettuja ts. korkeita_ matkustajavaunuja. Ei ravintolavaunua vaan _trolley-tyyppinen_ kiertävä vaunutarjoilu. Vaunusto:

*1.vn. Edfs28302 - valmistus Talgo v.-00/2000. Mahdollisesti ja jokseenkin varmana oletettavasti muokattu ts. modifioitu jäljempänä.
*2.vn. (ov./omavn.) Ed Edb/Ed 28065, sarjoituksen osalta epäselvä (Ed?) - valmistus Transtech  v.-07/2007.
*3.vn. Ed28803 - valmistus Transtech v.-11/2011.
Junan sisäinen vaunujärjestys keulasta päin laskeva. Oma paikkatieto: 14/17.

-Junankulku-
Lähtö aikataululleen. Ei havaittu junakohtauksia. Lipun mukainen kulku: 15.03 - 16.01. Junan saap. Kem n. -5min etuaikaan (n. klo 15.55). Tarkempaa aikaa ei katsottu eikä laskettu. Juna odotti Kem yli 5 ennen lähtöä Roi. Tämä j. kulki vain välillä Ol-Roi.

Muuta erityistä: junan hlökuntaa kiitelty erikseen mukavasta matkasta. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:50 ----------

*Veturi perässä kulkevia ohjausvaunullisia junia* ei vielä kertaakaan ajettu. Tulevat ajat tuonevat tähänkin puutekohtaan mahdollisesti hyvinkin vielä muutoksen.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:01 ----------

^Tuollaisella yhdistelmällä juuri tänään ajettu. Ajojärjestely tosin oli sellainen että normi Sr1 -sähköraskas keulilla...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

Tänään ajettua: IC710 Kem-Ol.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

Juna henkilökunnan konttori oli heti välittömästi oman istumapaikkani vieressä. Matkustin palveluvaunussa, jossa inva-palvelut yhdistetty lastenvaunuun. Masa Myyrän kavareita oli heti ja paljon ;-D

----------


## Assamies

Lisäksi jäin vielä seuraamaan Ic-28:n/IC28:n lähtöä Ol-Hki. Siellä oli siinä junassa käytössä juuri tuollainen perästä päin työntävä veturi Sr2 ja edessä oleva ohjausvaunu edessä keulilla.  :Cool:  Lisätään tarkemman oman junan j-tiedot myöhempänä. IC710 kulkee siis väliä Roi-Kuo. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------

Esimerkiksi pankkikortin saldokyselyssä ja/tai tiliotteella näkyvät kaikki lipunoston yhteydessä käytetyt automaatit lyhenteineen. Ne muotoilevat tai käyttävät RHK:n seli TraFi: n antamia lyhennysten tunnuksia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 10.05.2018 klo 00:18 ---------- Previous Post was on 09.05.2018 at 19:41 ----------

Lipun osto per atm Kem, -24 min. ts. 24 min. lähtöä ed.
Tunnistus sisään Kelan korttia käyttäen.

Junassa IC-710 Duetto Plus-tyyppinen ravintolavaunu.
Sijainti vaunukompositiossa #2. Vaunuja yht. 4 kpl.
Yksilöinti: ERd 28704.

Veturi: Sr1, nro 3081. Väri pun. Veturidetalji tarkistettu mm junan liikkuessa, jolloin sen nro näkyi vaunun etuikkunasta.

Omavaunu: Eds 28203. Valmistus: Rautaruukki Transtech 1998. Paikkatieto: 4/72. Sij. vaunukokoonpanossa #1.

Muut vaunut (ed.lis. 2 kpl) : Edb 28441 & Ed/Edb 28615. Merkintä tuossa kohdin epäselvä. Merkinnästä paljastuu kuitenkin se, että vaunu nro 28615 on ns. ohjausvaunu. Ohjausvaunusta voidaan ohjata junaa veturin tavalla, ja siellä myös kuljettajakin istuu. Silloin on junakokoonpanon kompositiossa veturi perässä vaunuletkassa ja työntävänä eli työntö- eli vetovoimaa antavana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:18 ----------

Junalipun hinta oli 10,00 Eur.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:25 ----------

Juna Ic-710 ei käsittääkseni kohdannut mitään junakohtauksia. Junan kulkua tarkkailtu koko matkan ajan suhteellisen potentilla intensiviteetillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:49 ----------

Aiempia IC413:n tietoja tarkisteltu juna-ajon jäljiltä. Junakohtaukset tuossa varsin mahdollisia kylläkin, mutta vain yhdessä rahtiliikenteen kesken. Juna ei kohdannut mitään matkustajajunia kulullaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Muut vaunut (ed.lis. 2 kpl) : Edb 28441 & Ed/Edb 28615. Merkintä tuossa kohdin epäselvä. Merkinnästä paljastuu kuitenkin se, että vaunu nro 28615 on ns. ohjausvaunu.


286-alkuiset kaksikerrosvaunut ovat tosiaan ohjausvaunuja, ja niiden littera on "Edo", missä o-kirjain juurikin tarkoittaa ohjausvaunua.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu Ic-26. Siinä edessä Edo-tyyppinen ohjausvaunu. Sr2 nro 3204 oli junan perässä. Matkustettu Ol-Sk. Sk-Jy : H486 oli _Demari_ Dm12 nro 4406. Tarkemmat matkadetaljit tulevat myöhempänä ja tarkennettuina. H-junissa nykyään lippu leimattava ts. luettava laitelukijassa itse omatoimisesti. Junalipun hinta oli 43,00. Odotusaikaa Sk:lla kertyi 1.52 ts. 1h 52 min. Tuona aikana sattui se perjantain ralliturma Seinäjoella Ek1-pätkällä. :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:13 ----------

Tänään tarkoitus mennä Jy-Ol via Pm, Kuo, Ilm, Kaj. Junanvaihto Kuo. Lipunhinnaksi tullenee taas se sama summa eli 43,00. Matka-aika 6.20 ts. 6h 20 min. Alkuvälin matkaosuus Jy-Pm; _S-juna_ eli_ Pendo_.

----------


## Assamies

^Korjaan heti tässä erään virheellisyyden. Junan vaihto oli Pm, eikä siis Kuo. S143; Jy-Pm. Jatko oli IC-65 Pm-Ol. Junassa oli myös vankivaunu eli 0-vaunu, joka oli letkan ekana. Letkassa tokana oli ohjausvaunu tyyppiä Edo. Edon keula oli eteenpäin junan kulkusuunnassa. Vaunujen kokoonpano käsitti Nom 11004 --vankivaunun ohella ravintolavaunun, joka oli junan komposition #3.

S143 saapui myöhästyneenä +n. 20 min. Tulo Pm ei tarkastettu: se saattoi olla +5min. Kvl/rhk.: (KV) tullut Ic-65 oli +20 min. myöhässä. Kuo oli +13 min. Kaj. n. +7 min. Ol saavuttaessa aikataulu kiritty kiinni. Itse havainnoin tuloajaksi tasan klo 20.00. (aikataulun mukainen: 19.59).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:34 ----------

Mitä tässä muuta erityistä: jokaisesta ajosta otettu talteen tarkat vaunukohtaiset tiedot. Junakohtauksia ollut useita. Niistä tähän lisätään vain, entisen menneen kuluneen päivän Ilm-Yv: Dm 12, nro 4408. Koska IC-65 saapui myöhässä, niin tämä jatkoyhteys eli H-juna odotti.

Itse olisin toivonut joskus kerran vielä meneväni tuon Kalajoki-laakson reitin myötä. Suosittelen lämpimästi kaikkia junafriikkejä ajamaan, edes kerran elämässään tuon reitin/Yv--Ilm. Se on maisemallisesti sekä valokuvauksellisesti, todellakin paljon enemmän - kuin vain sen juna-ajon arvoinen! :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:44 ----------

^^0-vaunun, joka oli Nom 11004, jälkeen oli Edo-tyypin ohjausvaunu, viisto ohjauskeula eteenpäin osoittaen. Usealla asemalla tehtiin 0-vaunun matkustajien "haltuunottoja". Kyseessä siis RiSen eli VHL:n vankivaunu. Eli siis matkustin sillä kuululla Idän Pikajunalla. Siitä tehty myös oma tv-ohjelma Yle-kanavalle. Sen olen myös katsonut ja kahteenkin kertaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:50 ----------

^^^0-vaunut mukaan lukematta, tarkemmin tarkastelematta; saanen hyvin helposti kasaan vakion määrän 6 junan vaunua. Valtaosa näistä ollut toki 2-kerroksisia IC2-tyypin junan vaunuja. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

S143, Jy-Pm
matkapäivä ti  19.6.2018
matka-aika 13.39 - 14.25 / j. saap. Jy + lähtö n. 20 min. myöh. - j. perille tulo Pm n. 5 min. myöh.
Pm oli myös määräasema ts. destinaatio, sama kompositio muuttui toiselle j.nro:lle, palaten takaisin etelää kohden.
Suomeksi tämä: sama juna käännetään kulkemaan toisin päin. Junan sisäinen vaunujärjestys muuttuu silloin.

Junan Sm3 kokoonpano:
#1. IM2 7617
#2. CM 7517
#3. TT 7412 - ov=omavaunu
#4. TTC 7317
#5. CMH 7217
#6. IM1 7117

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:50 ----------

Junan IC-65 vaunujen kokoonpano. Juna oli myös ns. vankijuna, ts._ Idän Pikajuna_. Junassa oli ns. 0-vaunu, se oli tämä mainittu Nom-tyypin sininen suljettu vankivaunu: Nom#4 ts. Nom 11004.

Idän Pikajunasta on tehty oma tv-dokumentti Ylelle. Siinä paljastuu tuon nimityksen alkuperä. Koska vankivaunu kiertää eri vankiloita, kuten mm. Sukevan, mahdollisesti myös Pelson vankilan eli Pelsonsuon (jolloin etappina joko Vaala taikka Utajärvi) ja se sen tekee itäistä junareittiä: niin siitä on se tämä nimikin juontunut. Pohjanmaan rataa ei vankijunia ts. vaunuja tavan omaisesti liiku. Vankivaunu on aina poikkeuksetta, muista junan vaunujen kokoonpanoista täysin eristetty. Pääsy on niihin vain henkilökunnalla.

IC65, Pm-Ol

Vet. Sr2; nro 3215, vih.
#0: Nom 11004 (vv.#4)
#1. Edo 28624 - valm. 2015
#2. Ed 28030 -> Edb 28410 - omavaunu (ov.) - valm./muut. 2000
#3. Rx 26705 - valm. 1990 Hki (rav.v., Ic1-tyypin vaunuja muistuttava 1krs. rv.)
#4. Eds 28211 - valm. 1998
#5. Ed 28080 - valm. 2011
#6. Ed 28102 - valm. 2012

Junan kulusta: kulkuaika 14.39 - 19.59. Saapui Pm n. +20 min./myöh. Juna alkoi ottaa kiinni aikatauluaan
alkaen Kuo, missä myöskin vankikuljetusta. Useissa pysähdyksissä oli mukana VHL:n seli RiSe:n hlökuntaa/vankikuljetuksia.
Junan saapuminen Ol tapahtui kuitenkin jokseenkin tarkkaan klo 20.00 pintaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:16 ----------

Ic-26, Ol-Sk
Matkustuspäivä pe 15.6.-18.
Matka-aika 14.34 - 17.49, junan kulku aikataulullinen
Oma positio junan sisäisessä järjestyksessä: vaunu 6, paikka 104 käytävän puolella

Vet. Sr2 3204, positio/sijainti junan perässä

omavaunu #6: Ed 28107, valm. 2016

#1. = Junan Ohjausvaunu
Edo 28636, valm. 2017

#2. Edb 28438, valm. 2002 - muutos 09-2011 (merkinnöissä myös: "Ed058" = Ed28058? - mutta osin yliviivattu merkintä jää kesken: tarkoittaen edeltävää nro:intia?)

#3. Ed 28017, valm. 1999

#4. Edfs (konduktöörien vaunu = kvn.) Edfs 28303, valm. 2000

#rv. Duetto plus+, 28724 (ravintolavaunujen sijainti yleensä, aina hyvin keskellä junan vaunukompositiota)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:24 ----------

H486; Sk-Jy
matkapvm 15.6.-18

Hpk oli n. 5 min. mittainen pysähdys. Ei junakohtauksia silloin.
Aiemmin näkyi Demarien välilasin kautta mm. junan kulkunopeus.
Tämä ominaisuus on poistettu ja ilmeisesti näidenkin junien
turvatekijöitä on lisätty sekä matkadoktriineja kiristettty.
Dm-12 -junien jokaisen vaunuosaston kattaa kameravalvonta.
Tuo on tietysti kyllä aivan täydelleeen ymmärrettävissäkin.

IC-junissa ei ole mitään matkadataa seli junadataa näkyvillä enää lainkaan.  :Sad: 
Ja jos jotain dataa haluaa, niin vaunuissa on ns. databoxi ts. tietopiste "konnari-ikkuna". Siitä voi joitain tietoja kyllä saada.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:54 ----------

Pikkuvinkki & mietintää: jos ei näe junan vaunun nro:intia vaunun sisältä, niin sen voi toki tarkistaa päädystä. Mieluummin tuo tarkastelu tehtävä junan ollessa liikkeettömänä. Junan vaunut on merkitty yleensä junavaunun ns. isommassa sisäänkäynnissä, tuo kilpi on jokseenkin ylhäällä muutostietoineen. Ravintolavaunujen tietoja on jokseekin hankalaa saada. Se onnistuu kyllä, mutta vaatii suurta kekseliäisyyttä. Nuo merkinnät ovat kyllä melkoisen mainiosti piiloitetut... :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:06 ----------

^Korjaan & tarkennan tämän: ylhäällä vinosti merkittyinä ovat uusimpien junan vaunujen numerot. Tuo merkintä on hopean harmaa. Merkintä näkyy vaunujen kulmissa ylhäällä. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Junassa Ic-26 (ks. aik. merk.) on saattanut takana ns. 0-vaunu alias vankivaunu. Siitä en kuitenkaan voi olla varma. Lienee mahdollista sellainen, että junan kokoonpanossa on ollut Nom 11003. Tätä tietoa ei täysin kuitenkaan voida varmistaa enää.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  Selitys: Oulun juna-asemalla on laiturin puoleinen kulku suljettu, korjaus- ja muutostöiden johdosta ajohetkellä. Koska junan veturi oli perässä, oli se hyvin lähellä muutos- ja korjaustöiden alaista junalaituria. Veturi oli Sr2-tyypin nro 3204. Puutteellinen vaunumerkintä voisi tällä kylläkin tosin selittyä. Junassa oli nimittäin 6 vaunun kokoonpano. Merkinnät olivat taltioidut vain 5 vaunun osalta. Ravintolavaunusta tiedot saatiin lopulta ylös Sk:lla.

Lisäksi Jy alias Jyväskylän asemalla nähtiin tunnistamaton Sr3-sarjan, Siemens Vectron-tyypin veturi. Veturin tunnistukseen ei ollut lainkaan mitään käytännön mahdollisuutta. :Icon Frown:

----------


## tlajunen

> Junassa Ic-26 (ks. aik. merk.) on saattanut takana ns. 0-vaunu alias vankivaunu. Siitä en kuitenkaan voi olla varma. Lienee mahdollista sellainen, että junan kokoonpanossa on ollut Nom 11003. Tätä tietoa ei täysin kuitenkaan voida varmistaa enää.   Selitys: Oulun juna-asemalla on laiturin puoleinen kulku suljettu, korjaus- ja muutostöiden johdosta ajohetkellä. Koska junan veturi oli perässä, oli se hyvin lähellä muutos- ja korjaustöiden alaista junalaituria. Veturi oli Sr2-tyypin nro 3204. Puutteellinen vaunumerkintä voisi tällä kylläkin tosin selittyä. Junassa oli nimittäin 6 vaunun kokoonpano. Merkinnät olivat taltioidut vain 5 vaunun osalta. Ravintolavaunusta tiedot saatiin lopulta ylös Sk:lla.


Julia-palvelusta voi jälkikäteenkin tarkistaa minkä tahansa matkustajajunan kokoonpanon litteran tarkkuudella. 15.6. junassa IC 26 ei ole ollut vankivaunua, vaan kokoonpano on ollut Edo+Edb+ERd+Edfs+Ed+Ed+Sr2. Julia-palvelu tosin merkitsee veturin aina junan keulille, vaikka se tässä tilanteessa oli ollut perässä.

Kyseisen junan sivu Julia-palvelussa: https://julia.dy.fi/timetables?s=26&d=15.6.2018

Noin ylipäätään jos junaa ajetaan ohjausvaunujunana, ei junassa voi olla kuin kaksikerrosvaunuja. Yksikerrosvaunut (kuten Nom) eivät ole yhteensopivia ohjausvaunukäyttöön.

----------


## huusmik

> Noin ylipäätään jos junaa ajetaan ohjausvaunujunana, ei junassa voi olla kuin kaksikerrosvaunuja. Yksikerrosvaunut (kuten Nom) eivät ole yhteensopivia ohjausvaunukäyttöön.


Jostain syystä kuitenkin tämä on ollut mahdollista: http://vaunut.org/kuva/121157?tag0=7...g1=12%7CNom%7C

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jostain syystä kuitenkin tämä on ollut mahdollista: http://vaunut.org/kuva/121157?tag0=7...g1=12%7CNom%7C


Kokoonpanossa, jossa Edo ylipäänsä on mukana, voi olla hyvinkin monenlaisia vaunuja. Mutta silloin veturi aina vetää (junaa hallitaan siis veturista käsin), Edon ohjaamosta junaa ei näissä tilanteissa ajeta. Kun junaa ajetaan ohjausvaunusta käsin, kokoonpanossa ei voi ohjausvaunun ja veturin välissä olla muita kuin kaksikerroksisia vaunuja.

----------


## Assamies

_^/^^/^^^Ok. Understood and realized that_. *Mission Kempele (Kml) completed successfully!* :Cool:   :Cool:  Aamulla klo 09.00 - 09.20: JS 1970 Ol-Kml. Klo 12.08 - 12.18: Kml-Ol via IC-121. Matkaan saateltu pari IC-junaa Ol. IC121:n määräasema/pääteasema Ol. IC711 Ol-Roi saateltu matkaan. IC122 Ol-Hki saateltu matkaan.

PorHan museojuna (Dm7) JS1970 jatkoi *Raaheen Pookipäiville* ts. _Pooki Flakkaa._ Juna kulussa vain tämän päivän, jolloin viesti kirjoitettu. (ks. viestin aikaleimaa)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:00 ----------

Kun tehdään junareissua* Ol-Kml*; niin sitä sitten tehdään kanssa ja tyylillä! Jepa jeez jeba!  :Very Happy:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Kävin myös kävellen Kempeleen kirkolla sekä hautuumaalla. Siellä vietettiin jonkun siunajais-juhlaa seli hautajaisia. Merkitsin erityisellä huomiolla eli kiinnitin havaintoa useisiin suhteellisen nuorena menehtyneisiin ts. poisnukkuneisiin. Enoni sekä isovanhempieni haudoilla siis kävin. En löytänyt aluksi oikeaa korttelia siellä, mutta onneksi saatiin tehtyä rakkaan äitikullan sekä iskä 2:n kanssa tällit seli miitit sinne. Niin sitten se oikea paikkakin löytyi.

Isoisäni oli pitkään työskennellyt VR:n palveluksessa kiskoitus-hommissa seli ratatyömiehenä. Hälle olisi avautunut jopa konnarin vakanssi, muttei tämä tästä tällaisesta työtarjouksesta, ollut mitenkään kiinnostunut. Isoäitini palveli MR:lla seli MatkaRavinnon (nyk. Avecran) palveluksessa sekä toimi sotien aikana Vaalan vt. asemapäällikkönä. Näin olin minä, tätä saamaani tietoa käsittänyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:44 ----------

Tehty 2 kpl ohjausvaunuin varusteltujen IC2-tyypin junien havaintoja. Myönnän todeksi sen havainnon, että ohjausvaunu vaatisi toimiakseen kaikki (junan vaunujen kompositiossa ts. kokoonpanossa) IC2-tyypin ns. kaksikerroksisia uuden tyypin vaunuja.

Näistä junista on tehty vain ohjausvaunuja ja vetureita käsittävät havainnot. Myös oma juna-ajo on vain veturin ja omavaunun osalta havainnoitu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:51 ----------

^Dm7-kiskobussilla tehty ajo JS1970 tapahtui Efiab-11637 (v. 1961) -liitevaunussa. Aluksi piti otettaman junan 1. moottorivaunu. Sen nro:sta ei enää voi olla täysin varma. Ennen junan lähtöä sekä Kml saavuttaessa kuvattu runsain mitoin.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Käyty Kemissä IC-junilla. Tullessa piti lipun ostossa olla seli oleman vaikeuksia. Onnistuin kuitenkin ostamaan oman junalippuni aivan normaalisti. Kirjauduin myöskin sisään Veturi-tunnistuksella VR:n asiakkuus-järjestelmään. Asiakkuuden tunnistautuminen ei mitenkään vaikuttanut itse osto-tapahtumaan.

En ole koskaan kertaakaan, havainnut saavani lainkaan - mitään konkreettisia hyötyjä, koko tuosta Veturi-nimisestä VR:n asiakkuuden järjestelmästä.  :Sad: 

Tarkemmat tiedot junahavainnoista tulevat myöhempänä perästä. Merkinnöissä on sekavuutta. Ajotapahtumat ovat olleet heinäkuun loppupuolella 2018.

----------


## Assamies

^Tuo matkustustapahtuma on edelleen kirjaamatta... :Icon Frown:  Juna-ajot ovat merkityt lipputulosteille sekä atm-maksukuittiin.

----------


## Assamies

Matkapäivät la & su 28.-29.7.-18 (2018); Ol-Kem & Kem-Ol. InterCity -junat IC413 & IC710.

----------


## Assamies

La 28.7.-18 IC413, Ol-Kem. Junan sisäisessä kompositiossa vaunu 15, paikka 66. Lipun hinta 12.
Aikataulun mukainen kulku 59 min. Tarkkaa junan kulkemista ei havainnoitu. Mutta se oli jokseenkin (max. +5min.) aikataulullista: 15.03 - 16.01.

Vet. Sr1, vih. nro 3036 tai nro 3038. /(aluksi merk. Sr1, nro 3032.)

Merkintöihin sekoittunut toisen, ohjausvaunullisen junan tietoja. Näistä syistä matkailmoitus oli n. 1kk verran jäänyt aiemmin tekemättä.
Tuo juna lähti etelään päin, ja siinä oli ohjausvaunu. Jostain ihmeen kumman syystä tunnen nyt niihin niin kovin paljon takertuneen.

Vaunukompositio/vaunujen kokoonpano (3 vn.):
#12. - Ed28083 - vm. 2011
#14. - Ed28065 - vm. 2007
#15. - omavaunu: Edfs 28331 - vm. 2011
(-erityistä huomattavaa tässä se, ettei vaunua #13 ollenkaan ollut vaunukokoonpanossa)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:31 ----------

Ehkä pitäisi edes sen yhdenkin kerran, koettaa olla viisas. Ja luopua lopulta näistä touhuista. Mielekkyyttä ei tunnu olevan. Haluaisin aina varmistaa ehdottomasti merkintöjeni oikeellisuuden. Mutta nyt vielä tuntuu sekin liian vaikealta ajatukselta luopua tästä puuhasta. Aikaisempaan nähden ovat nämä juna-ajoni huomattavasti ts. jopa erittäin paljon harventuneet. Siitä kiitos VR:n uuden lippujen hintapolitiikan, ainakin varsin suurelta osalta.  :Sad:   :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------

Joten tervetuloa vapaa hintakilpailu! Tervemenoa VR:n hegemonia & suvereniteetti! :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Su 29.7.-18 *IC-710 Kem-Ol* _(koko reitti: Roi-Kuo)_

Junan kulkuaika: klo 16.39 - 17.36 (matka-aika 57 min.). Tarkkaa minuuttimääräistä matka-aikaa ei havannoitu.

Lipun osto tapahtunut per atm. klo 16.07. Mm. txt-tv:ssa ilmoitettu häiriöstä lipunmyyntijärjestelmässä. Tästä syystä varauduttu ostamaan tuo junalippu myös R-kioskilta (Asemakadun R-kioski, Kemi). Lipunhinta oli 12. Ilman alennusoikeutta se olisi ollut 14.

Junan sisäisessä järjestyksessä: vaunu 1, paikka 70 - Ic2-tyypin vaunun yläkerrassa.

IC-710:tä ennen saapui Ic-413 (Ol-Roi). Sen kaikki 4x junanvaunua olivat Ic1-tyyppiä seli 1-kerrosvaunuja. Veturina oli Sr1, nro 3080, vih.

Punareeverit seli Deeverit, dreeverit Dv-12; nrot 2522 & 2732 nähty myös seisomassa hiljaisina sivuraiteella ts. parkissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:14 ----------

^Oman junan tietoja: IC-710. Vet. Sr1: nro 3075. Omavaunu: Edo 28631. Se oli myös 4:n vaunun letkan viimeinen matkustajavaunu.

----------


## Assamies

IC-junilla käyty Kemissä. Tapahtumat merkitty varsin minimaalisesti. Näihin palataan myöhempänä. Junat olivat IC-415 & IC-710 (Roi-Kuo). Lipuista tarkastettu junien nroitten oikeellisuudet.

----------


## Assamies

^vrt.ed.
Matkaaika: pe 2.11.-18. Klo: 18.30 - 19.29. Junankulku aikataulunomaista/aikataulullista.
Junassa IC-415 oli ns. 0-vaunu. Se ei ollut vankivaunu. Nom-4 seli Nom 11004 nähty tätä edeltäen Oulun r-as.
Merkinnät erittäin epäselvät. Veturi joko Sr1; nro 3094 taikka 3099. 3094 vaikuttaisi oikeammalta.

Vaunu: omavaunu Ex26223. Ic-1 -tyypin 1-kerrosvaunu, valm. v.-90/1990.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------

Matka-aika la, 3.11.-18. Klo: 16.39 -- 17.36.
IC710, Kem-Ol. (Roi-Kuo)
Vet. Sr1, nro 3091.
Omavaunu Eds 28210, vm-98/1998.
Junan takana Edo-ohjausvaunu. Nro: Edo 28621.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi suunniteltu junareissu jäi toteutumatta. Pakkasta on noin -20'C. Yksi juttu olisi käydä Kempeleessä myös junalla. Sitä en kesän jälkeen tehnyt. Kempeleen sisäinen citybussin tyyppinen yhteys olisi tätä voinut helpottaa, esim. Kunnantalolta Zeppelin-kauppakeskukseen, taikka jotakin sinne päin. Tuo matka ei ole kovin pitkä, vain n. 3 km. Mutta esim. tk:lta asti toteutettuna matkaa olisi n. vajaa 5 km. Siinäpä sitä mietittävää, pohdittavaa.

Huomattakoon tämä seikka, että ns._ maamatkailu_ eli maitse tapahtuva matkailu nyt kovasti tapetilla. Samoin esille noussut Oulun alueen lähiasemien sisäinen matkailu. Kempele on jo nyt käytössä tässä näistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------

Kalustopula on tämän päivän tosiasia. Odotankin sitä, että esim. sinivaunut Oulun Nokelasta otetaan uudelleen käyttöön. Talgo lts. TransTech ei ehdi valmistaa riittävästi junan vaunuja kasvannutta kysyntää varten.

Kalustopulasta on uutisoinut ainakin Yle.

----------


## Assamies

Keski-Suomeen on pyydetty käymään. Kovat pakkaset ovat nyt tätä reissua estäneet. Ja siitä on myöskin kalusto ja sekä liikenne kärsinyt. :Sad: 

*Keski-Suomen Ilmailumuseo, K-SIM* on ollut käyntikohteiden toivelistalla ollut ja jo pitkään. Museossa on esim. _Hawker Hurricane_, ja joka lienee ainut koko Suomen maassa laatuaan. Mahdollisesti samalla myös ainut _RR Merlin_-moottorilla varustettu nsk. _Suomi-kone_. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:05 ----------

^Toivematka tulisi tapahtumaan Kalajoki--laakson reittiä. Sitä ajaa 2x/vrk Demarit aka. Dm12-kiskobussit.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Odotan uusia sveitsiläis-vetureita. Ne eivät ehkä tule ehtimään kovin pitkään saapumaan maamme reiteille. Kolari-Helsinki -linjalle voisivat tulla henkilöliikenteeseen. Valmistaja sama kuin pks-alueen Sm-tyyppisten paikallisjunien. Se on Stadler. => https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadler_Rail

Tarkennus: primaarinen käyttö ratapihojen vaihtovetureina, sekä merisatamissa. Toissijainen sekundäärinen käyttö rataliikenteessä sähköistämättömillä osuuksilla. Kolmoissijainen, tertiäärinen käyttö henkilöliikenteen vetureina em. vastaavilla osuuksilla. Tämä siis varsin tuoreen uutisoinnin pohjalta. Tarkastettu: Yle & Mtv3.

Vetovoiman pitäisi kohota +50% (verraten mihin?) sekä päästöjen pudota 10% osuuteen, ts. 1/10 entisistä (edelleen, verraten mihin?).

Suoraan tätäkään ei edes sanottu, mutta tämä veturityyppi tullee korvaamaan entiset Dv-12 -tyypin keskiraskaat dieselveturit.

----------


## Assamies

Sr3 Vectron havaittu aikaleiman aikana, n. klo 15.00+ menossa kohti pohjoista. Vectron on ollut aikaisemmin tyyppi-hyväksytty ainoastaan tavaraliikenteeseen. Veturi nro 3x09 on ollut ensimmäisiä tulijoita luokassaan. Valmistaja on saksalainen Siemens. Ilmeisesti tuo uusi veturityyppi Sr3 oli kohdannut jotain turvallisuusteknisiä ongelmia, ennen tyyppihyväksynnän saamistaan Suomen henkilöjunaliikenteeseen. Itse kuvittelin Vectronin tuoneen nsk. tyhjää vaunuletkaa, mutta pian lähtökuulutusten myötä selvisi että IC-juna kyseessä oli tuolloin. Ajoväli: Ol-Roi ts. Oulu - Rovaniemi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------

M1941 & M1942 tuli ajettua tänään. Lh: 20/mp. Junan kompositio: tavaravaunullinen henkilöjuna höyryveturilla ja sekä tenderillä. Veturi: Hr1, valm. Lokomo v. 1948. Nro: 1009. Kyseessä siis raskaahko henkilöjuna tavaravaunullisin kompositioin. Hr1 tarkoittaa klassisen kuulua nsk. Ukko-Pekka -sarjan raskasta ja nopeata höyryveturia, max. nop. 110 km/t. Rajoitettu museoliikenteesssä max. 80 km/t. Matkustajavaunuja 4 kpl, kaikki perin klassisia perinteikkäitä puuvaunuja. 

Junien n:rot: Mus 1941 (Ol-Lka) sekä Mus 1942 (Lka-Ol).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:56 ----------

Museojunan max. kapasiteetti on 282 hlöä, käsittäen kahvilavaunun. Pullakahvien hinta oli ollut 4, minkä myöskin nauttimassa kävin. Lipun hinnasta olin saanut jokseenkin ristiriitaista tietoa. Lipun hinta Ol-Lka-Ol oli erittäin kohtuulliset 20.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:58 ----------

Täten pyrin juhlistamaan, myöhemmin tämän saman kesän aikana koittavia 50-vuotisjuhlia. En kerta kaikkiaan pysty mitään tätä parempaa tapaa tätä juhlistaa. Ainoa oikea tapa ja sekä keino, se on: ajaa höyryjunalla Liminkaan ja sekä takaisin! :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:06 ----------

Otin kahdesti lts. 2x junan tulon asemalle, vastaan kädet koholla aplodeeraten. Minusta se oli siihen tilanteeseen nähden, kylliksi sopivaa ja sekä arvokasta. Pitkäaikainen haaveeni, se pääsi näin hyvin jalolla tavalla toteutumaan! Jepa!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:09 ----------

Ai niin! Ystäväni tulosti minulle 3D:na pillin, ja sitä myöskin käytin! Hauskaa oli ja yritin vältellä nsk. vääriä vihellyksiä. Viheltelyllä varoitin mm. junan tai junien tulosta. Hauskaa oli enkä vielä siitäkään mitään sakkoja saanut. Yhden harharetken tein, väärien tieopasteiden myötä. Alueella kun oli katuremontti menossa. Siis siten pääsin harhautumaan. Se reitti veikin vahingossa vankilan pihalle. Pian sainkin käskyn lähteä äkkiä pois, ja sitä noudatinkin erittäin ripeästi.

----------


## Assamies

Valittaen joudun toteamaan että höyryjunayhtiöllä taikka yhdistyksellä olisi kosolti parannettavaa. Niin sekä lippujen ulkoasussa, sekä tiedotuksessa kuin että palvelussa. Palvelun laatu oli paikoitellen hyvin ontuvaa, tiedotus myöskin. Käsittääkseni kiroilun taikka sättimisen, sen ei pitäisi kuulua kunnon konduktöörin toimintaan eikä sanavarastoon. Museojunalla 1009 en enää tämän jälkeen kylläkään ajele.

Tänään ajettua: Ol-Hd-Ol. Lh: 20.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------

Nsk. palvelun tarjoava taho ts. museoliikennöinnin palvelun tarjonnut on: Höyryveturimatkat 1009 oy eli www.hoyryveturimatkat1009.fi. Kotipaikka Turku, eikun anteeksi Kouvola.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:47 ----------

Asiallinen konduktöörin viittaa kantava osaa ohjeistaa, opastaa, neuvotella. Tietenkin tiukan paikan tullen: käskyttää taikka poistaa nsk. sopimaton matkustaja pois junasta. Konduktööriys velvoittaa! Sitä pukua yllään pitävän tulee muistaa aina korrektius ja sekä se velvollisuus että ynnä ylpeys (oikealla nöyrällä virkavelvollisella tavalla) mitä tähän kaikkeen liittyy.

Kunnioitan suuresti VR:n konduktöörejä. Matkalla 2 -ohjelmasarjasta saa heidän oivallisesta toiminnastaan mainioita esimerkkejä. Konduktööri on etusijassa asiakaspalvelija, joskin ennen hän oli virkamies-asemassa oleva. Esimerkin vuoksi: konnarin pahoinpitely on rinnastettu väkivaltaiseen virkamiehen vastustamiseen. Virkamiehen väkivaltainen vastustus on ollut aikanaan vakavahko rikos. Se on rinnastettu poliisihenkilön tms. pahoinpitelyyn.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 14.06.2019 klo 00:00 ---------- Previous Post was on 13.06.2019 at 23:51 ----------

En sentään hae tähän mitään oikeudellisia esimerkkejä. Asiasta kukkapurkkiin: hyvä mainio konnari osaa neuvotella sopivasti asiat ennen niiden kulminoiutumista äärimmilleen.

----------


## Assamies

^Mielestäni tulisi huomioida myöskin tämä se, eli se seikka: että junan vaunujen ulko-ovet ovat erittäin kevyesti avattavissa, ja jopa pikkulasten voimin. Pienet lapset voivat avata junan vaunujen ovia vahingossa, mistä voi hyvin pikaisesti aiheutua tuhoisa liikkuvasta junasta alas suistuminen. Tämä vaaratekijä on todellinen ja täysi tosi. Ovi aukeaa kahvaa kevyesti alas painamalla, eikä se edes vaadi kovin suurta voimaa.

----------


## Assamies

^ ^  -No, ajatellaampas! Yks kaks eteesi tulee ja saapuu syöksymään jokin ylimielinen lainattua taikka varastettua virkaintoa, täynnään oleva pukinpartainen pelle eli täys kus'piä' nuori juippi. Ensitöikseen tämä suunnilleen J:lasta seuraavana oleva, kehottaa sinua sitten pikaisesti painumaan h:ttiin. Noh, sentäs senhän toki teinkin.

Meillä meni hommat väittelyksi. En ollut mielestäni aktiivin kiskoliikenteen päällä. Hd asemalla olin raideosien välissä. Juna oli raiteella 2. Siihen ei ollut mitään liikennettä tulossa, sekä lähistöllä oli paljolti muitakin ihmisiä kosolti. Jostain ihmeen kumman syystä, tämä arvon Herra Museojunan Konduktööri näki sitten pyhäksi asiakseen päästä minua moittimaan ja sekä sättimään epäasiallisesta ja kiskoliikennettä ehkä kenties mahdollisesti vaarantavasta toiminnasta! Tämä toimitteli kiivaasti myöskin allekirjoittanutta sinne erääseen tiettyyn kuumaan pisteeseen seli paikkaan.

Tuo sama juna sytytti 3x metsäpaloja matkallaan Pohjois-Savossa. Että sitten niistä, näistä h:ttiin menemisten kehoituksista. Tuo nuori juippi ei kyllä kerta kaikkiaan ole kyvykäs kantamaan vastuullista konduktöörin virka-asua, historiallista nyt varsinkin etenkään.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä myöskin, etten tulisi enää kertaakaan koskaan hourujuna1009:lla ajelemaan. En sitten missään tilanteissa enkä olosuhteissa.  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

^^^Pohjois-Savossa syttyneiden metsäpalojen vuoksi, rataosan sähköistys ja sekä henkilöliikenne jouduttiin katkaisemaan. Asiasta ovat tiedottaneet niin Yle kuin Mtv3-kanavakin. Palot saatiin sammutettua. Sukevan sekä erästä toista palokuntaa jouduttiin hälyttämään apuun näiden palojen sammutusta varten. Palot oli sytyttänyt vaunuston laakerivika, eikä esim. höyryveturin savupiipusta lähteneet kipinät.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:02 ----------

Junaan kiivetessä onnistuin ottamaan otetta väärästä tangosta. Se lopulta osoittautui katon viemärirännin purkuputkeksi. Muuta vahinkoa ei tullut. Sain yläosastaan kiinnitettyä osittain takaisin, koska olisi muutoin jäänyt ajossa heilumaan yläpäästään irtaallaan. Tuo tanko muistutti erehdyttävästi otetankoa. Matkustajavaunujen päädyissä sijaitsevat vertikaalisesti suorasuuntaiset otetangot. Koska vaunujen astinleveys on hyvin korkea, niin näiden varsin korkeiden astinten lisäksi on erityisiä lisäastimia. Mutta sekään ei enää tahtonut oikein kunnolla riittää. Vaunu oli liikkuvan vaunuhenkilökunnan asuntovaunu ilmeisesti. Näin olen käsittänyt, että nsk. pitkillä reissuilla voidaan koko "palveluskunta" asettaa yöpymään junan omiin vaunuihin. Postivaunu on väriltään keltainen, ja se voisi myös kerätä huomiota.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ei-ajettua: Dm12 nro #4412. Dm12 nro 4412 (vain yksi, yksinäinen vaunuyksikkö) oli Jy lähdössä Sk. Vaihdolla Sk olisi mennyt 7 min. Se on liian vähän, jos pitää alikulun kautta mennä, esim. 1-raiteelle. Lipun hinta olisi ollut Jy-Ol via Sk 39.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:25 ----------

^Tarkoitan tällä nyt tässä siis sitä, että on 7 min. liian vähän Sk:lla, siihen että vaihtaa H-junasta IC:hen ja aikaa on se 7 min. -ja alikulun kautta siihen pitää mennä/vaihtaa. Yt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:28 ----------

Tuo alussa mainittu vaunuyksikkö (Dm12)  nro 4412 oli Jy raiteella 2. Lähtöaika ->Sk klo 12.23. Junan nro luultavasti oli H481. Valitettavasti ei nyt käsissäni mitään aikatauluvihkoa, mistä tuo juttu (detalji) tarkistaa. Valitan tätä niin kovin! yt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:31 ----------

Aikaisempi juna-ajelu Ol-Jy via Pm lisätään myöhempänä. Lippuun merkityt detaljit tarkistetaan sitä ennen/edeltävästi. YT

----------


## Assamies

Ol-Jy via Pm, yhdellä vaihdolla Pm. Junayhteydet seuraavat:
Ic 70. Veturi pun. Sr1; nro 3018.
Omavaunu oli kokoonpanon kompositiossa #1; nro Ed 28083. Valmistuminen v. 2011 Otanmäen vaunutehtaalla.

Junan huippunopeus oli vaununäytön mukaan 144 km/h. Sr1A-tyypin sähköveturien enimmäinen ilmoitettu nopeus on 140 km/h.
Sr1B-veturien nopeus on enimmillään 160 km/h. Se käsittää veturisarjan nro:t 3100->.

Kontiomäen ja Kajaanin välillä aikataulussaan kulkenut juna hidastui +5 min. Kuo jälkeen juna sai kirittyä kiinni aikatauluaan. Junan pääteasema Helsinki via Kv.

Ilm odotti paikallisjuna Kalajokilaaksoon (Yv). Dm 12 nro 4411 nähtiin. Parivaunullisuutta ei havaittu. Nro 4412 jäi tässä kohden kysymysmerkiksi.

Matkapäivä: la 28.12.2019. Lipun hinta: 41.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:05 ----------

^-ks.vrt.ed: jatkoyhteys Pm-Jy.

S148, omavaunu oli vaunukomposition #1.

Omavaunu oli IM2 nro 7611.
Seuraava #2. vaunu oli nro CM 7511.

Junanvaihdossa oli 8 min. (edellisestä junasta; Ic 70)
Junan kulku aikataulun mukaista minuutilleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------

Paluu tapahtui OBF-bussilla (Onnibus-Flex). Bussiajon tiedot rekisteröimättä. Niitä en sentään tähän kirjaisi, vaan kaukobussin ajelujen omaan osioonsa. Yt.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sr1B-veturien nopeus on enimmillään 160 km/h. Se käsittää veturisarjan nro:t 3100->.


Kaikki Sr1-veturit ovat nykyään huippunopeudeltaan 140 km/h. Aiemmin akselinkäyttölaitteiden välityksiä muuttamalla 160 km/h:iin korotetut veturit on palautettu takaisin 140 km/h -vetureiksi. Tarkkaa tietoa minulla ei ole siitä, milloin tämä palautus toteutettiin, mutta siitä on vähintään reilun kymmenen vuotta aikaa.

----------


## Assamies

^-Ok. - siis se oli. Yt.

Jk. Vielä muistan net ajat, jolloin:

Hki-Ol
P61
P63 - Määränpää: Kjä
P66 - mahd. Kri
P67
EP57
P59 ??? (mahd. hiihtolomien aikaan, ns. poikkeusjuna...)

Ol-Hki 
P60 - mahd. Kri
P62
P64 - Lähtö: Kjä
P68
P70
EP58
(-tiedot noin vuodelta; nv. 1990)
yt. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:40 ----------

Tuolloin en vielä ollut älynnyt rekisteröidä mitään ajotietoja, mutta! Kaikki junaliput ovat yhä edelleenkin tallella. Seli tallessa taltioituina ovat net! :Biggrin:  :Wink:  yt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:42 ----------

^Ikuisesti jäi harmittamaan P9 & P10. Tuolloin olisi ollut päiväpikajunalla mahdollisuus ajaa 13 t./h. -ja ajaa mahtavaa Pielisen jokirannan reittiä! Ol-Hki ja via Jns.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

On pyhä & jalo tarkoitukseni matkata, tulevana vkl:na sekä Iihin että Lkaan. Kumpikin PorHan Dm7 museokiskobussilla Lätällä aka. Sinikko. Ol-Ii-Ol: kustantaa 20. Ja käsitin tämän niin, että Ol-Lka-Ol: olisi 10. Mutta liekö se sitten m-p..? Liminka-päivät ovat todellakin tulossa. Hyvä ystäväni, Setä Jansku kävi Raahessa, oliko net nuot Meripäivät - vaiko Pekanpäivät? Rhe on, ikävä kyllä todellakin, ajamatta oleva matkaväli vielä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:02 ----------

^-& seuraava tieto on muotoa pdf: http://www.elisanet.fi/porhaltaja/Ko...kuuta_2021.pdf

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:04 ----------

^-No nyt se sitten selvisi, kun sitä tarkemmin katselin, näillä kaihiintuvilla(?) wanhoilla zilmilläni! Ol-Lka: 10, m-p: 15. Yt,tark.

----------


## Assamies

Oulu r-as. - Lyötty - Nokela ajettu museokiskobussilla (Dm7). PorHan pienoisjunakalustoon tutustuttu laajasti. Paluu samalla. 4 tiketti maksettu, edelleen on tallella, oli m-p lippu.

Kävin samalla tutkimassa, myös ulkopuolisesti Tka7:n kalustoa sekä rautatiemoottoriautoja. Ne ovat tyyppiä Rau/Rto. Näin myös erään Tka8:n ja käsitin hyvin nopeasti sen, ettei se PoRHan kalustoon kuulu.

Minulla olisi käsittääkseni sentään joitain kunnostustaitoja vielä. Enkä laske pois, mitään PoRhan jäsenyyteen liittymistä. Jäsenen vuosimaksu on 50/hlö/vuosi.

On ollut minulla, jo useamman vuoden suunnitelma tämä, se siihen jäsenyyteen liittyminen. Erinäiset syyt tässä, kuitenkin hidastavat. Yt, lt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:22 ----------

Tarkennetaan. Pienoisjunakalusto, se tarkoittaa minijunia, skaalattua esim. 1/72 mittakaavassa, olevia pienoisjunia - miniatyyreja. Yt

----------


## Assamies

IC 413 Ol--Kem (Km). Ajopvm on pe, 3.9.2021. Veturina *Sr3 Siemens Vectron*, veturisarjan #13. Matkustettu lastenvaunun yläkerrassa, missä lasten leikkialue. Älypuhelimen nettisovellusta käytetty, joka vaatii GPS-kontaktin: nopeuksien mittausta varten. Matkalla-sovellus ladattu, sittemmin poistettu tarpeettomana & turhana. Veturiin (ent. VR:n ns. etuasiakkuustili) ei päästy kirjautumaan. Puhelimeen saatiin nsk. "huijatuksi" uusi huippunopeus, mikä tapahtui Doppler-siirtymän avustuksella. Sillä juna tuli juuri, ison sillan alta tuolloin. Tuo lukema oli 156 km/h. Se on vasta Seinäjoelta (Sk) etelään (Tpe) päin mahdollinen arkitodellisuudessa. Todellinen junan huippunopeus, mitattiin 142 km/h. Juna lähti +10 min. aikataulusta. Ilmeisesti ensiajo Sr3:n vetämänä, on nyt sitten tapahtunut tosiasia. Viime todellisesta juna-ajosta lienee, jo sen 3 v. kulunut tästä jokseenkin ehkä tasan (?). Tästä samasta ketjusta, se tuo aikaisempi ajoni kyllä näkyy. Museojunien ajoja, niitä ei siis tähän yhteyteen lueta. Lähtiessä (Ol) laskin junavaunujen lukumääräksi 5 kpl. mutta Kem totesin niitä olleen vain 4 kpl. Junan kohtaaminen oli Kem (Km). IC-juna Roista (Rollo, Rovis, Rovitsu) oli myös, jossa oman junamme tuloraide oli 2 ja Roin juna oli raiteella 1. Juna ei lähtenyt asemalta kohti Roita, ennen Kemiin poistuvia lähtijöitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:44 ----------

_Sr3 Siemens Vectron_ oli myöskin hämmästyttävän hyvä kiihtyvyydeltään, sekä varsin nsk. pehmeäotteinen - siis näin katsoakseni ensiajon kokemuksena tämä lisäys. Tämä tahtoo tarkoittaa, sitä että nyt tuo, junan tuoma ajomukavuus, se on varsin kiitettävää laatua.  :Cool:  Ts. ns. pehmeät kiiihdytykset & jarrutukset, siis varsin pehmeäkulkuinen veturi, näin matkustajan näkövinkkelistä katsottuna. Uskon myöskin veturin kuljettajien kohentuneeseen ajomukavuuteen & parempaan työergonomiaan.  :Smile:  yt

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo lukema oli 156 km/h. Se on vasta Seinäjoelta (Sk) etelään (Tpe) päin mahdollinen arkitodellisuudessa.


Kyllä myös koko rataosa Seinäjoen ja Oulun välillä on pääsääntöisesti 200 km/h rataa nykään.

Nopeusrajoituksia voi tarkastella täällä: https://juliadata.fi/map/view?mode=speed

Rajoitusten suuruudet näkee väreistä, sekä lähentämällä näkymää halutulle alueelle, jolloin oikeassa laidassa näytetään näkymässä näkyvät rajoitukset.





> Uskon myöskin veturin kuljettajien kohentuneeseen ajomukavuuteen & parempaan työergonomiaan.


Itse pidän Sr2-veturia parempana kuljettajan näkökulmasta. Sen kulkuominaisuudet suuremmissa nopeuksissa on Sr3-veturia paremmat, ja ajoasento on ainakin minulle mukavampi. Sr2:ssa tärkeimmät hallintalaitteet ovat ikään kuin käsinojien kohdalla, kun taas Sr3:ssa ne on ajopöydän päällä, johon täytyy jonkin verran kurottaa.

----------


## Assamies

Yksi Kemin rt-aseman (Kem/ent. Km) tunnusmerkki, niin se tosiaankin on juuri tämä. Eli kirkkaan väriset Puna-Reeverit Dv12. Niillä kuljetetaan tukkijunia, esimerkiksi Tervolasta (Trv) Ajokseen (Ajo). Tämä tieto varmistamaton, mutta hajalähteistä kerättyä. Lt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:08 ----------

^-^- Juu, ok. Junapilotin (=suurnopeusjunan kulj.) käsityskulma mielenkiintoista & kiwaa saada toki mukaan tähän. Ymmärrän, ehkä keulalla heiluva kahvinkeitin, olikin sitten hieman vääränlaisen käsityskuvan - sitten tästä chaufföörin seli pilotin työnkuvasta, tälle tollolle tosiaankin tarjonnut. Yt/lt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:13 ----------

^^^-Yksi huomio oli ollut myös sekin, ettei nopeusmittarien sovellukset toimi keskikäytävässä. Se vaatii aina ikkunapaikan taikka seinän/ikkunan läheisyyden. Ol-Kem/Km -välillä on vielä poistamattomia tasoristeyksiä, joskin nekin vähenemään päin. Nopeussovellukset vaativat aina Gps:n/satelliittiyhteyden.

Ilmeisesti välin Ol-Sk -tieto oli sitten ollut vanhaa. Tuota väliä, niin sitä kyllä ollaan ja jo pitkään kunnosteltu. Mutta hyvä saada kunnon asiallinen junakustin -kuskin tieto ja korjaus tähän. Yt/lt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------

Siis nyt junalla ajoin,  viimeksi: tätä ennen 28.12.2019 (Ol-Jy). Ja nyt sitten ajoin pe, 3.9.2021 (Ol-Km/Kem). Vaiko onko siitäkin jollain muulla, jokin vielä tätä parempi tieto tallella... Hehh... Ylt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 08.09.2021 klo 00:01 ---------- Previous Post was on 07.09.2021 at 23:24 ----------




> Matkapäivät la & su 28.-29.7.-18 (2018); Ol-Kem & Kem-Ol. InterCity -junat IC413 & IC710.


 Tässä viimeisin Km/Kem-matkani. Ylt

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:01 ----------

*-^-^-Anteeksi vaan, kauhean kovasti: no korjataanpa se nyt sitten tämäkin!



> Matka-aika la, 3.11.-18. Klo: 16.39 -- 17.36.
> IC710, Kem-Ol. (Roi-Kuo)

----------


## Assamies

*-Korvaavan junayhteyden tunnus on ollut tämä: KLA 78768. Lippua ei leimattu, vaikka sen kyllä konduktöörille koetin esittää. Konduktööri oli Roihin (Rovaniemelle) menevässä autossa. Oman automme perässä oli/tuli vielä yksi bussi. Lipun hinta oli 12. Lähestyminen Ouluun tapahtui epäedullisesta suunnasta, sillä Ol r-as. edusta on todella ahdasta, ja siinä oli trafiikkia (muuta liikennettä, myös muita busseja) todella paljon. Lähestyminen eteläsuunnasta eli Oulun l-as. ohitse, se olisi ollut edullisempi/suorempi tapa tulla Ol r-as. Ajoaika oli 1½ t./h. (vrt. junan noin 1t./h.)

----------

